# Beztēma >  Audiorastijas paraugs no Nīderlandes

## janisp

Ievietoju beztēmu apspriešanai, apriešanai, apd....šanai :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piPI_ByD0Q0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjWjVQKdgq4&feature=

piebildīšu, ka tīkla vadi ir visai padārgi -ap 2000-3000EUR gab.- varēja jau Siltech izmantot Furutech sparudņus no dārgā gala tādus kā redzami šeit :http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=747

par tiem RCA aizsargvāciņiem- nav jau obligāti jāizmanto dārgie Cardas AUdioquest utt., var izgatavot tos no nevajadzīgiem RCA spraudņiem aizlodējot kabeļa atveri...

----------


## osscar

rekur tā monobloka iekšas. Visu video nenoskatījos - bet skaidrs ka totāls Bullshits.

Skaidri var redzēt  - ka tā iekšienē ir parasti elktro vadi trafam, ko tad jams ar savu pip..izatoru -oops detektoru nenobrauca gar trafu jeb tā tīkla vadiem ? slinkums bija vāku ņemt nost ? 
Vislabākais tests ir ar ieslēgtu kabatas  AM radio nobraukt gar barošanas ķēdēm - tad redzēsi rada trafs traucējumsu vai nē. par tām zagluškām - vispār čau.

----------


## janisp

tas ir Tavējais pastūzis?...nu cepuri nost... laimīgais...redz izrādās arī šeit ir haiendisti...

----------


## osscar

nē tas nav mans-tas ir tāds ka tav vīrelim testā  ::   Vēl var piedāvāt trafu uztīt no tā 2000USD vada. ja jau tad jau. A tā trafs no parastas drāts. neder.

----------


## osscar

un vispār , kāda jēga no tādiem kabeļiem ja maiņstrāva tīklā ir "nepareiza" - ar šķībām un apcirstām sinusoīdām, nemaz nerunājot par DC piejaukumu un AF traucējumiem....Ok, uzbūvē savu atomelektrostaciju, kur ražo "pareizu maiņstrāvu" , aizliedz impulsniekus 100km rādiusā. Un izbaudi mūziku. Jeb nafig tad vads par 3000eur - varbūt uz reiz barokli izmest no visām iekārtām ? un barot visu no akumulatoriem - par 3000usd aķi visam mūžam pietiktu, un nav vadu problēma.

----------


## janisp

::  ak tā, žēl gan, biju domājis , ka tavs...par to vīreli filmā...kas viņu zin, viņi tur rietumos lohi baigie...pērk visu pa dārgo, kam tas vajadzīgs...  ::  

no otras puses, ja paskatās no kurienes tas "vīrelis":http://www.sts-digital.nl/index2.html, var būt tam kāda jēga arī ir...var būt viņiem tīkla spriegums savādāks...

----------


## Didzis

Eu, a Hi End rozetes, sadales kārbas, automātiskos drošinātājus un elektrības skaitītājus neviens neražo   ::  ? Varbūt vajag biznesu atklāt. Var jau vēl krutāk ņemt un ražot Hi-End turbīnas priekš Ķeguma HES un tīt tās no bezskābekļa drātīm   ::  osscars pareizi saka, kāda jēga no uberkruta štepseļa, ja trafs pastiprinātājā tīts ar parastu drāti un štepselis iesprausts sienas krievulaiku rozetē par 45 kapeikām   ::  . Es vel saprastu, ja pirms stiprekļa liktu kādu maktenu tīkla filtru, kurš uztaisa sinusoīdu un noēd visu tīkla drazu. Jā, tas varētu ko ietekmēt, bet nu štepselis gan neko nevar uzlabot skaņā! Zagluškas nāk no PRO mēriekārtām, kur tās izanto, lai neradītu, bai neuztverti augstfrekvences radiotraucējumus. Tādas ir BNC tipa ligzdām, bet ne jau priekš RCA sū** Nevienam profesionālim skaņupultī nekad nav ienācis prātā noglušīt nevajadzīgās ieejas ar XLR zagluškām, bet te lūk majas aparātam pēkšņi tādas vajag   ::   RCA ligzdas un štekeri pec definīcijas ir sū** un tpēc  PRO iekārtās neizmantojas.

----------


## osscar

pērk tie kas nerubī fišku. Tipa - viena tante teica. tie kas kaut cik rubī - nepērk.  Skaidrs, ka laba barokļa nozīmi neviens nenoliedz, bet 1,5m tīkla vads neko nespēj izmainīt posmā - trafs (ar parastiem vadiem) -->mega dārgais vads-----> parasts vads visās mājās , sadalēs , kaudze ar drošinātājiem...etc. Ok, ir svarīgi novērts traucējumu iekļūšanu baroklī, bet to ja var novērst ar dažādiem filtriņiem, nevis nevis mega vadu.

----------


## janisp

> Eu, a Hi End rozetes, sadales kārbas, automātiskos drošinātājus un elektrības skaitītājus neviens neražo   ? Varbūt vajag biznesu atklāt.-ražo jau ražo. un ar to biznesu sev iztiku nopelna. Es tikai vienu nesaprotu- kāpēc viņi lohi, muļķi lētticīgie tik labi dzīvo, bet mēs tik gudri, advancēti, kuļamies te vienā no visnabadzīgākajām ES teritorijām...


 par rozētēm- ir pārdošanā- kļūsi bagāts un stulbs- notirgošu ar atlaidi kādu Furutech :: , automātiskos drošinātājus aizvieto ar "parasto" (apzeltīto,krio apstrādāto ::  )

" Es vel saprastu, ja pirms stiprekļa liktu kādu maktenu tīkla filtru, kurš uztaisa sinusoīdu un noēd visu tīkla drazu. Jā, tas varētu ko ietekmēt, bet nu štepselis gan neko nevar uzlabot skaņā!"
     - ir tāda sistēma Rīgā man zināma un dzirdēta, arī otra pašlaik top- sava no akumulatoriem strādājoša 230V , ap 10KW jaudu nodrošinoša ,lai būtu rezerve strāvas padevē, ja klients grib ievērt, tā ne pajokam, uz brīdi, lai bass nenosēžas, nezaudē dinamiku...un tad tur arī liek tos spraudņus, kas neizstaro...bet ,m kā saka- katram savs...

----------


## WildGun

> pērk tie kas nerubī fišku. Tipa - viena tante teica. tie kas kaut cik rubī - nepērk.


 Bet, Oskar !!!! Kā Tu drīksti bojāt brīvo tirgu !!!??? Tas tak ālavai kazai skaidrs, ka brīvais tirgus orientēts uz tiem, kas nerubī fišku. Vēl vairāk - tiek darīts viss, lai atrubītu gan fišku, gan poņu, gan čuju. A Tu te atļaujies apsmiet tirgus pamatu - vienkāršo pīplu, bidlu, tā sacīt. Kur tad gudrie veči ņems naudu, ko nabagiem dalīt (uz procentiem, protams) ? Tā, ka labāk neriskē !!!! 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

a kur jēga no DC ražot AC un tad atkal DC ? >? tak daudz labāk uzreiz no DC barot - nebūs nekādu AC pārveidošanas traucējumu...
pričom te nabadzība ? Tev tas ir mārketings, tu visos forumos bārsti savu fufeli, ok ja ir cilvim 10 000 liekas, kāpēc neiesmērēt smukus vadus ? bet tehniski domājušajiem tu nekad tādus nenotirgosi. vnk bagātās valstīs vairāk aunu kam notirgot vadu paliktnīšus, burvju kristālus,mega vadus, konusus ko uz tumbām liek lai uzlabotu to skanējumu  un citus murgus. 
Tu reāli sprediķo bez pamatojumiem un reklamē savu kantori.

----------


## janisp

es taču paplašinu jūsu redzesloku :: ...ja pamanīji, filmā uzsvars uz kapara cilindriem, kuri neko īpašu nemaksā, pats vari tādus izgatavot un pamēģināt vai ir kāda jēga vai nav.. korpusa iezemēšana praktiski par baltu velti...nu nebija tur nekāda mārketinga, vēl jo vairāk ne es Siltech tirgoju, ne lietoju, jo manai sistēmai tie ir par glaunu. 

nu kur tāds naids pret ko nesaprotamu, dārgu un nesasniedzamu...ja pats tiktu strādāt Holandē, pie kam nevis tuplju siltumnīcā, bet tai pašā Siltech, gan jau dziedātu citu dziesmu, jo no pārdošanas apjomiem un cenām veidojas tās EU algas, par kurām te visi sapņo un siekalojas...

ja kas te ir beztēma...un arī īpaši cepties (wildgun) nevajadzētu...vai ir vērts csatraukties, ka nevari nopirkt Lamborgini un izd...st Naomi Kembelu ::

----------


## osscar

Nu mani tu nepaliecināsi. ārzemēs esmu biji gana ilgi un veicis labi apmaksātus darbus (ne siltumnīcā  ::  ) un savā hobijā - pastūžu būvēšanā esmu ieguldījis jau krietni vairāk par pliku  4 ciparu skaitli, es saprotu ka var nopirkt kvalitatīvākas detaļas, dārgākas, labākus trafus , mēraparātus etc. bet uz zelta vadiem un sudraba lodalvu un zelta drošinātājiem neuzķeršos. 
Tāpat esmu dzirdējis dažādus 4 cipara skaitļa pastūžus - un kā saka - nothing special. Ok, ir labi komponenti nav samazināta barokļu jauda, smuki ALU korpusi etc.etc. Bet nu nav viņi tās naudas vērti. Tur ir reāls uzcenojums. jo firmai jādzīvo pārdod dažus nevis tūkstošus eksemplāru. Tev nešķiet dīvaini, ka vads maksā dārgāk par pašiem komponentiem ? tas ir absurds. Ok, ja ir dārga sistēma - pērc vadus pa 20-50Ls, bet ne jau štukās. Protams savu viedokli uzspiež bagātiem onkām visi audifīlu žurnāli - redz te amps bez drošinātājiem un bez emitera rezistoriem, jo tie bojā skaņu. Nav arī releju izejā, tas atkal bojā skaņu - ut.t.....saliek smukas bildes un populāru onkuļu atsauksmes un  viss notiek, nav pat jāmērī THD uzlabojumi (kuru izmaiņas nevar nomērīt  ::  jo tas ir 0.........0000.x % ) . Jo vairāk audiofīls iedziļinās tehniskajās niansēs - jo grūtāk to apvārdot. Un ar laiku visi audifīli paliek par tehniskiem cilvēkiem, jo pēta, eksperimentē...kaut vai tavs teksts par to DC - AC - DC - kkāda jēga no aķiem (kuriem nav pulsāciju-tīra līdzstrāva) ražot pulsējošu līdzstrāvu ? tāda lai varētu tīkla vadu iesmērēt - jo redz izmetot trafu tīkla vads vairs nav nepieciešams, jeb cilvēks negrib jaut ārā savu aparātu...

----------


## JDat

Ok. pamētāō ar akmentiņiem.

Wildgun daļēji pareizi pateica.

Ir tāda kategorija, ka pērk lamborgini, ferrari utt. Kur jēga? Auto nepraktisks, bet krānu staipa ne pa jokam. Tas pats hifilismā. Krāna taipīšana. Vai tad tas ir likti un aizliegt? Ir cirpēji un r aitas. Janip izvēlējās būt par cirpēju. Bet cirpt arī jāmāk. Normāls cilvēk ar kaut kādu sirdsapziņu tak nesmērēs drāti par 3k EUR. Tur jābūt talantam un domāšanai. Tas arī viss. Man nav ne kādu pretenziju pret Janisp biznesu. Katrs pelna maizīti kā māk.

Parhifilītīki elektrības drātīm. Protam ka snobs nopērk 200 kg (uhh kā krānu staipa) barošanas filtru, no kura tālāk aiziet 3k bērta elektrības drāts uz aparātu. Par 10% no kopēja hifi budžeta uz vadiem. Arī tur jānimp taisnība. Pirm laika boss arī būvēja mājas kinonzāli vienam biezajam. Ne ka hiendiks, bet citādi lab. Kas tur bija Onkio resīveri, Sony LCD, lielss un smags, 40-60 pa diogonāli. Nezinu pofig. Sony Blu-ray. 300 Ls vērts "spēlē visu" (divx utt) sūds. Nad patiprinātājs. Pēc termogrāfa bildes un svara priežot, A-klase. Krānu staipa. Un roka arī, jo jānes divatā. ELAC un Tannoy tubiņas. superduper IR programmējamā tālvadība pults tam visam. Ne kas sevišks.Nu un? Zini, arī tur parastie vadi satādīja 10 % no izmakām. Ne jau kaut kas super-puper. Normāl klotz un neutrik savienotāji. HDMI šņores arī uz visām pusēm. 2.5 mm2 varš uz skandām. Vot i salasās. Bet. Kolēģis teica ka iepirks visuāli estētiskākus vadus? Kāpēc? Pasūtītājs tak rādīs saviem draugiem kino zāli. Starp draugiem atradīsies hifilist-idiots (sildīto vadu mīlotājs), kurš sāks dirsts, paši zinat ko...

A ja pīpls var atļauties 50k aparātus, tad var atļauties 5k uz vadiem. Ne kas slikts. A tirgotākam, 2.5k peļņa no vadiem, tas nav kapeikas pusdienām. Tomēr sūri, vai ne ti sūri, nopelnīta naudņa.

Vēl par to kinozāli. Onkio un NAD savienojot ar ūda kontroles vadu lai NAD izslēdza, ka onkio ir off. savieno ar diviem mini jakiem. Pārslēdzot onkio kaut kādu tur 5.1 digitālo. Ir spralšķi. Norauj tādu kontroles vadiņu un viss OK. Vai te palīdzētu lidīti vadi. Huj! Te palīdzēja ārējai baroklis un optroni. Ja hifilsitu inženri nebūtu idioti un uztaiītu savu kontoles releju sistēmu tik pat vienkārši kā pro videomikserim tally kontakti, tad nevajadzētu čakarēties ar optroniem uc herņām.

Politiski: labāk slaukt snobus ar hifilimu, ne kā mafija, piedodiet valsts, slauc vius savu iedzīvotāju ar nodokļiem. Tā ka na tik traki.

Akmens Jānimp:
Pa visam cita lieta. Tehniskais pamatojums. Pamatojuma nav. Nē nu filtr tas ir labāk ne kā bez filtra. Vēl novērojums: hifilistiem 90 % izskats (kaste, vadi, gudri nosaukumi, brendi) un tiki 10% tehniski korekti uztaisīta elentronika spēlē kādu lomu.

Kapēc LV atvancētie čaļi sēž sūdo un nepērk sidītos vadus? Arī rietumu ir pietiekoši gudru cilvēku, kuri nepēr sildītās herņa. Tikai, rietumos aitu ir krietni vairāk, gan kvantitatīvi (vairāk cilveku pēc kaita), gan kvalitatīvi (vairķa idiotu uz 1000 cilvekiem). Tāpēc tur tirgus lielāks. Var vairāk noslaukt piķi no tādiem. Kapeiku nekrāsi pie rubel netiki, tā teikt.

Kāpēc jānisp veselu mēnesi klusēja, un tieši nākošajā dienā pēc kaspicha atvaļinājuma (uz mēnesi) turpina savu vadu tematus?

Ja janip grib runāt par vaiem vadiem. Laipni lūdzu. Tikai te ir tehniski cilvēki (lai arī pēc kaspicha mērauklas idioti), tomēr zina filziku labāk ne kā sobiski juristi.

----------


## JDat

janip, kā tad tu paplašini redzesloku.

Vari pakaidrot to idiotismu, kur tavām elektrības šņorēm visi parametri ir tikai ada diametri. Ne viena vārda ne par aktīvo pretestību vadam. ne par induktivitāti, ne par kapacitāti.

Ja tu vari pateikt šos sarežģīto parametu un argumentēt kapēc tier ir tādi un ne ciāti, tad gan palaīnāsi redzesloku. A ja vadam galvenais parametrs ir 7 izolāciju diametri, tad, pats saproti, kas tas par idiotimu.

Ja ir kļūdas, tad atvainojos, jo šobrīd nesēžu pie Hiend klavieres.

----------


## Jurkins

> Un ar laiku visi audifīli paliek par tehniskiem cilvēkiem, jo pēta, eksperimentē...kaut vai tavs teksts par to DC - AC - DC - kkāda jēga no aķiem (kuriem nav pulsāciju-tīra līdzstrāva) ražot pulsējošu līdzstrāvu ? tāda lai varētu tīkla vadu iesmērēt - jo redz izmetot trafu tīkla vads vairs nav nepieciešams, jeb cilvēks negrib jaut ārā savu aparātu...


 Nesaproti, osscar, neko.  ::  Tas tak loģiski - akumulatoros svins, a bet šam tak smagie elektroni. Nu i pieslēgsi jankasp kruto vadu, kur elektroni sasniedz 95 % no gaismas ātruma (izdzirdot šo bulšitu, katrs, kurš mācījies fiziku, sajūsminās par autora stulbumu), a bet te smagie svina elektrona kā ieskrienas tā izskrien no vada ārā, ja vads nav nostiepts taisni, a bet, ja ir, tad nespēj sabremzēties un paskrien garām gala pakāpei...

----------


## tornislv

> Ne ka hiendiks, bet citādi lab. Kas tur bija Onkio resīveri, Sony LCD, lielss un smags, 40-60 pa diogonāli. Nezinu pofig. Sony Blu-ray. 300 Ls vērts "spēlē visu" (divx utt) sūds.


 Izklausās teju pēc manas sistēmas   ::

----------


## osscar

vēl piebildīšu, ka DC/AC/DC konvertācija ir ar zudumiem!!! kam tas vajadzīgs ?  par tiem rca aizbāžņiem tajā video - kāda jēga no neizmantoto ieeju rca aizbāžņiem, ja tie nav nekam pievienoti ? ? (tos tak pieslēdz ar slēdzi, traņu atslēgām vai relejiem. Turklāt dārgajiem aparātiem atslēdz gan signālu, gan zemi) - kur tad tas signāls var ieskriet > >
nu par tiem svariem uz vāka un paralona klucīti zem vadiem - sviets, ko nav vērts komentēt.

----------


## M_J

Tālajos astoņdesmitajos, toreiz vēl LVU, tehniskās fizikas katedrā notika mēģinājumi iemācīt kaut ko no elektronikas pamatiem ekonomikas fakultātes studentiem. Nekas nopietns jau tur mācīts netika, bat arī ar vienkāršajām lietām gāja kā pa celmiem. Tagad toreizējie ekonomikas fakultātes studenti ir izauguši lieli, tikuši pie naudas, bet sajēga jau klāt nav nākusi. Nu un tādi tad arī ir tādu "janisp" mērķauditorija. Ar veiklu mēli tādiem var iestāstīt dajebko. Kamēr šamēji ķēza savu naudu - lai jau blēņojas. Diemžēl daudzi no viņiem ir tikuši tādos posteņos, kur jārīkojas ar svešu naudu. Lūk arī rezultāts.

----------


## jankus

Man kā Latvenergo darbiniekam visvairāk patiktos, ja hiendisti izdomātu priekš devaisu nobarošanas izmantot signāla ģeneratoru + ļooti jaudīgu pastiprinātāju ap pāris kw. Padod uz signāla ģeneratora 50Hz toni, pieslēdz pie pastiprinātāja galiem hiend devaisus, uzgriež uz pastprinātāja volūmi, lai uz galiem būtu 220V un ir ideāla barošana.   ::  

Bet nu jāsaka, ka video diezgan interesants. Pie tam, kas tad liedz pašam uztaisīt vai pielāgot no kā cita kontaktu ekrānus, ja tādi ir vajadzīgi..

----------


## Slowmo

Nav tālu jāmeklē. Tādu pieeju ļoti daudzi izmanto. No AC uztaisa DC, tad ģenerē tīru AC no jauna. Piemēram šis verķis: http://www.psaudio.com/ps/products/deta ... ?cat=power

----------


## janisp

"Visu video nenoskatījos - bet skaidrs ka totāls Bullshits."- tas raksturo forumistu attieksmi pret apkārt notiekošo, bēdīgi, bet nevelti ir teiciens, mucā dzimis, pa spundi barots :: ...nu būtu vismaz apskatījūsies, kas tas par "vīreli", kas tā par kompāniju STS-digital, vai viņi saprot kaut ko no skaņas , nu vismaz kādu  daļu daļu no jūsu līmeņa...

tas PS-audio ir labs, man liekas ka Audiostars ir viņu pārstāvis, dārgs gan, bet ir jau lētāki risinājumi- ups ar akumulatoru bloku, citiem gan nepatīk, jo sinusoida tomēr ir cipariski izveidota, tad nu beigu beigās šo upša saražoto 230V sinusu izlaiž caur jaudīgu 230/230 V trafu  un tad esot miers mājās- nekādu trokšņu tīklā.
nākošais uzdevums ir nesalasīt ar neekranētiem tīkla ( lasi antenām) vadiem visus sūdus, kas apkārt mums gaisā virmo...nu un tā soli pa solim...un ne katru reizi tas saistīts ar milzīgām izmaksām...

----------


## Delfins

Tam visam nav nekādas jēgas, ja mērķis ir vaktēt un nesaklausīt troksni, un 99% neklausīties pašu mūziku.
Es piem. laukos klausījos mūziku, bet paralēli "fonēja" el. zāģis. nekāda vaina..  :: 

Tas tā..

----------


## tornislv

Es pirms divi nedēļām biju hifilītiķu sapņu brīža apmeklētājs  :: 
Kuresāres pilī ordeņa kapitula velvju zālē bija nakts koncerts stīgu kvartetam, sveču gaismā. Nekādu tur 220v, nekādu vadu. Pilnīgi nekādu traucējumu. Visi pārējie te minētie rastijas veidi iet ieskrieties. Jā, starp citu, atnāca man no ībeja tas smiltīm pildītais haiendorastu vads - ieliku sistēmā - PILNĪGI nekādas atšķirības no mana pašlodētā vada(Argusa mikrofona kabelis oranžais + Nakamichi stepseļi).

----------


## JDat

> Kuresāres pilī ordeņa kapitula velvju zālē bija nakts koncerts stīgu kvartetam, sveču gaismā. Nekādu tur 220v, nekādu vadu. Pilnīgi nekādu traucējumu.


 Kā ne kādu traucējumu? Grīda nečīkstēja? Krēsli nečīkstēja? Mobiļņiki nezvanīja? Ne viens nešķaudīja un neklepoja? Tie tak tādi traucējumi...  :: 




> Jā, starp citu, atnāca man no ībeja tas smiltīm pildītais haiendorastu vads - ieliku sistēmā - PILNĪGI nekādas atšķirības no mana pašlodētā vada(Argusa mikrofona kabelis oranžais + Nakamichi stepseļi).


 Ou jē. Hifilītiķi varēs teikt ka sistēma nav pietiekoši smalka un dārga lai saklausītu nianses. Toties no fizikas viedokļa... Lai paliek. Hifilītiķi nesapratīs fiziku...

----------


## Slowmo

Rezultātā - ar visām tām audiofīļu izvirtībām dzirdēsi mazāk to, ko tāpat nedzirdi  ::

----------


## Jon

> Kuresāres pilī ordeņa kapitula velvju zālē bija nakts koncerts stīgu kvartetam, sveču gaismā. Nekādu tur 220v, nekādu vadu.


 +
Tieši tā - vislabākais kabelis ir NEKĀDS kabelis. Kultūras cilvēki telefonus parasti izslēdz un par tiem aizmirst. Tāpat pacenšas neko nečīkstināt un nečaukstināt. 
Ko nepalielies, no kādiem tieši stīgu kvartetiem _kaifu_ ķēri - Bēthovenu vai Mocartu klausījies?

----------


## tornislv

Bija, cik atceros, Mendelsona SQ #3 D-major un Mozarts kaut kāc, numuru neatceros, tad jāklausās un jāšifrē  ::  Viņam to kvartetu daudz  ::

----------


## osscar

re pie kādiem ala audiofilu sudraba vadiem šodien tiku  ::  kur lai tādus izmanto ?

----------


## Didzis

No tehniska viedokļa Tu būsi ieberzies  Провода МСЭ 16 13 могут быть использованы для эксплуатации при наличии номинального переменного напряжения в 100, 250 и 500 Вольт и частоте до 10 тысяч Гц.
Audiofīli gan to nezin un gan jau ko tādu ieraugot apčurāsies no laimes   ::

----------


## osscar

es pa velti jamos dabūju  ::

----------


## janisp

3x0,54mm2= 1,62 mm2, ja tev ir kādi 15m tad vari sapīt bizītē, netā var atrast kā to dara, ja gribi, vari uzlikt ferita gredzenu un sanāks labs tīkla kabelis, piemēram cd atsk, vai preampam...bet visu jau nosaka tavas sistēmas vājākie posmi- skandas, telpas akustika un tavas ausis...

----------


## osscar

jā šitam ir apsudrabots ekrāns   ::  tipa līz +200 grādi tur.   nē - nepīšu, lai šis pamētājas pagaidām.

----------


## Didzis

Grādus jau tur, bet ko iesākt ar 10kHz   ::   Man ir sudrabots koaksialais ftoroplasta kabelis. Tas gan frekvenci velk, bet tāpat jēgu neredzu no ta taisīt vadus skaņai.

----------


## JDat

Osscar! A kapacitāte kāda tam kabelim uz metru?

----------


## osscar

nu nez, jāpamērī. bet nedomāju, ka kosmoss.

----------


## Didzis

Ganjau liela, ja ierobežojums uz augšējām frekvencēm.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> ......bet ir jau lētāki risinājumi- ups ar akumulatoru bloku, citiem gan nepatīk, jo sinusoida tomēr ir cipariski izveidota....


 tas gan tiesa - barot smalku skaņas aparatūru ar cipariski izveidotu sinusoīdu ir barbarisms. Cita lieta, ja upsim izejas pakāpe ir no lampām - sanāks vismaz normāla silta 50Hz sinusoīda. 
un tad var klausīties kā šis kekss...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCFhBmy6XFQ
vairāk par no koka klucīšu veidotajiem dienvidu tiltiem, iespārdīja jamā sejas izteiksme... tjipa :_"nupat... nupat.... oooo... man atkal TAS bija..."_

----------


## Delfins

kāpēc jābaro ar sīnusu, ja var uzreiz pa taisno bez trafa/tilta?  ::

----------


## Vikings

> kāpēc jābaro ar sīnusu, ja var uzreiz pa taisno bez trafa/tilta?


 Takš cilvēks nejēdz elektrotehniku. Takš praktiski visos upšos jau iekšā ir trafs, un pieliekot vēl vienu trafu klāt neko daudz neiegūsi, tikai samazināši lietderību ar savu audiofila stulbumu dedzinot lieku enerģiju. OK, pieņemu, ka ir upši, kuri sākumā spriegumu paceļ un tad no tā veido sīnusu, bet tā pat - te arī ar pliku trafu nepietiks lai visu nolīdzinātu.
Vispār žēl, ka mums nav kā dzirdēju, ka esot Ķīnā - reklāmā nedrīkst izskanēt nekas zinātniski nepamatots. Tad šādiem darboņiem varētu likumīgi aizbāzt muti.

----------


## janisp

> ......bet ir jau lētāki risinājumi- ups ar akumulatoru bloku, citiem gan nepatīk, jo sinusoida tomēr ir cipariski izveidota....
> 
> 
>  tas gan tiesa - barot smalku skaņas aparatūru ar cipariski izveidotu sinusoīdu ir barbarisms. Cita lieta, ja upsim izejas pakāpe ir no lampām - sanāks vismaz normāla silta 50Hz sinusoīda. 
> un tad var klausīties kā šis kekss...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCFhBmy6XFQ
> vairāk par no koka klucīšu veidotajiem dienvidu tiltiem, iespārdīja jamā sejas izteiksme... tjipa :_"nupat... nupat.... oooo... man atkal TAS bija..."_


 tikko pats gribēju iekopēt šo linku, lai parādītu uz ko vinilistiem un lampistiem tiekties. Atšķirībā no masika, šo cilvēku pazīstu, esmu ar viņu ticies un vismaz pusstundu uzdevis jautājumus un klausījies atbildes. Tas ir George Cardas, šo to no skaņas viņš gan saprot...ja pa viņa lapu paložņāt var atrast infu, kādā veidā pasaules vadošā masteringa studija http://www.berniegrundmanmastering.com/engineers.html
 ar aklo testu palīdzību meklēja labākos savienotājus savām jaunajām studijām. Tā nu sanāca ka "tas keks, kura sejas izteiksme iespārda" ir vinnējis to atlasi un apgādājis ar saviem (tiešā nozīmē, jo varš un sudrabs ir viņa ražots un tehnoloģija tai skaitā) kabeļiem. tai lapā ir daudz interesanta, arī par telpas ģeometriju, iekārtošanu utt.

P.S.
Ar aprobežotību nav jālepojas!
 P.P.S. 
jā, piebilde par tiem upšiem- šie Metasystem ražotie tika izmantoti, nav kosmosa cenas, atkarīgs no sistēmas patērējamās jaudas
http://www.scanpower.lv/index.php?lng=lv&id=17

----------


## a_masiks

piekrītu - ar aprobežotību nav jālepojas.
tieši tapēc uzticos reālām lietām, mērījumiem, pierādījumiem un pamatojumiem, nevis reliģijām un ticībām, sikspārņiem un pterodakļiem pocientu galvās.
Ja kekss, izolētus  vadus liekot uz klucīšiem virs grīdas, *piedēvē* klucīšiem kaut ko vairāk par dīvaina dizaina funkciju, tad jebkuri citi spriedumi no šī keksa puses pieklājīgi tiek uzklausīti un pasūtīti uz miskasti. Ibo sīkumaini izvērtēt kur šis kekss brauc auzās, un kur gluži nejauši drēbi runā - ir lieks un neproduktīvs darbs. Ok, tīri sporta pēc var meklēt taisnību, taču kaut ko tādu meklēt sfērā, kas dziļi iespraukusies tādā apziņas fenomenā kā ticība - ir irracionāli. Ibo irracionālos argumentos (patīk/nepatīk) tieša racionāla pamatojuma /taisnības/ nav, bet ja ir, tad tā tur atrodas gluži nejauši. Nu, tjipa- patīk nevis tapēc ka labi skan, bet tapēc ka dārgi maksā...
Par to, ka kekss māk skaisti dir... ēee ... runāt - nu tas vēl nenozīmē, ka viņš kaut ko īpaši daudz saprot.
Un te nu vietā būtu sen zināmais teiciens: _tāds tādu atrod..._ 

Bet tā, visā visumā - šis bizness nav pats sliktākais, lai veicas! Nav jau narkotiku tirdzniecība, galu galā.
Vienīgi mērķauditorija ir nevis tehniskas izglītības cilvēki, bet kaut kādi grūtgalvji, kurus tad arī iesaku cītīgi meklēt...

----------


## JDat

Interesanti cik daudz cilvēku no elfas foruma arī uzskata sildītos vadus (utml herņu) par tik labiem esam (cena/funkcionalitāte utml), ka jāpērk un tie tiešām uzlabo skaņu, tā kā tas ir stāstīts. Domāju ka 2-3 cilvēki... Nosaukt vārdos?   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, godīgi sakot - sildītiem vadiem ir fizikālas izmaiņas atšķirībā no nesildītiem.
Es gan tagad neiešu fleitēt par temperatūrām -cik vajag, un vai tādas temperatūras parasta (vai neparasta) izolācija var izturēt, taču kapara detaļas pēc apdedzināšanas/termoapstrādes kļūst mīkstākas, plastiskākas. Pats ar to saskāros, kad jaunībā centos uztīt pats savu metināmo aparātu. Bieza kapara lokšņveida drāts (2x5mm) palika daudz daudz lokanāka, kad to ar lodlampu izdedzināju. Pēc kāda laika kaparam atjaunojas kristāliskā struktūra un kapars atkal kļūst ciets.
Elektriskie parametri gan no tā ne nieka nemainās. 
Pie kam man ir lielas aizdomas, ka audiofīliskā sildīšana ne tuvu nevar pietiekoši izkarsēt kaparu, lai tas atlaidinātos (laikam tomēr vajag karsēt līdz sarkankvēlei). Toties sakarsēta izolācija pati par sevi paliek mīkstāka, kas dod audifīlam patīkamu izjūtu par vada vijīgumu, ij kopā ar urbānu leģendu, balstītu kapara atlaidināšanā - rada aizspriedumu par vadu ekektrovadības palielināšanu caur izkarsēšanu.

----------


## Delfins

Taču uztaisiet aklo testu... cik var, lai vienreiz miers mājās..  ::

----------


## arnis

luuuk shii ir audiorastija no braziilijas . dazhiem pat vareetu patikt  ::  
http://www.selenium.com.br/

----------


## Jack Daniels

Palasot šo sadaļu ar jūsu komentāriem man rodās tas pats jautājums, uz kādas aparatūras jūs klausaties mūziku lai snigtu tik advancētus komentārus. Varbūt tas ir mp3 plejers ar austņām kuram barošanas vadu izmanto tikai akumulatora lādēšanai. Ja tā, tad pivienojos jūsu viedoklim, der praktiski jebkurš tīkla vads.

----------


## a_masiks

> Palasot šo sadaļu ar jūsu komentāriem man rodās tas pats jautājums, uz kādas aparatūras jūs klausaties mūziku lai snigtu tik advancētus komentārus.


 Kas tev liek domāt, ka lai spriestu par kabeļu un aparatūras darbību un tehniskajām iespējām - obligāti pašam tāda aparatūra un kabeļi ir jālieto?
Kapēc tev šķiet, ka lietot deduktīvus spriedumus šai gadījumā ir nepareizi?

----------


## osscar

jā Jack, laikam jābūt  īpaši advancētai sistēmai lai 1m super vads pa 1000EUR  pa vidu prastam trafa vadam iekšā pastūzī un ķeguma hesam uzlabotu skanējumu. Tā tik turpini. un neaizmirsui rozeti nomainīt pret gold plated un nosmŗrēt ar kontaktuuzlabotāju, pie reizes par savu naudu nomaini vadu no rozetes līdz sadalei, tad pārtin apakštacijas trafu ar bezskābekļa continous cast vadu.

----------


## Jack Daniels

[quote=a_masiks]


> Palasot šo sadaļu ar jūsu komentāriem man rodās tas pats jautājums, uz kādas aparatūras jūs klausaties mūziku lai snigtu tik advancētus komentārus.


 Kas tev liek domāt, ka lai spriestu par kabeļu un aparatūras darbību un tehniskajām iespējām - obligāti pašam tāda aparatūra un kabeļi ir jālieto?
Kapēc tev šķiet, ka lietot deduktīvus spriedumus šai gadījumā ir nepareizi?[/quote:2fhuf5yf]

Tāpēc, ka cilvēks pēc savas būtības in zinātkārs radījums. Ja cilvēks neticētu tam, kas šobrīd nav izmērāms, diez vai atklātu elektribas pastāvēšanu un citas zinātnes nozares. Par laimi ir cilvēki kas tic, ka ne visu šobrid var izmērit un vis jau zināms un atklāts. 

Tāpēc, ka pats vienkāršākais salīdzināšanas veids ir vienkārši paklausīties vai tas darbojas, vai ne. Jo cerams Jūs baudat mūziku klausoties, nevis tikai lasot aparatūras tehniskos parametrus un vērojot līknes uz oscilogrāfa.

----------


## JDat

Jack Daniels! Tiešām cilvēks pēc dabas iz zinātkāra būtne. Dzirde ir subjektīva padarīšana. Kas Jums liek domāt ka Jūsu dzirde ir tik perfekta, ka var atšķirt dažādu kabeļu "skanējumu"? Mani, kā zinātkāru cilvēku, interesē, kāds ir tehniskais pamatojums, tam ka dažādi kabeļi "skan" dažādi. Vai Jūs nebūtu tik laipns un nepastāstītu kāds tam ir iemels? Nekas taču nenotiek vienkārši tā pat. Jau no seniem laikiem neizskaidrojamas lietas piedēvēja Dieva brīnumiem. Jūs taču neapgalvosiet ka tā atšķirība ir Dieva brīnums. Tur vajadzētu būt racionālam izskaidrojumam. Ja ir racionāls izskaidrojums, tad varbūt padalīsieties ar šo noslēpumu. Tas ir pamatu pamats lai diskutētu par dažādu kabeļu "skanēšanu".

Pirms 15 gadiem nevarēja izskaidrot dažādu (elektrolīts, plēve utt) kondensatoru skaņu. Piedēvēja dažādas mistiskas lieta (daži vēl tagad piedēvē). Tagad tas viss ir nomērīts un izskaidrots, bez jebkādiem mistikas elementiem. Emm... Es runāju par kondensatoriem mikrofona un līnijas signāla traktā.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Pirms 15 gadiem nevarēja izskaidrot dažādu (elektrolīts, plēve utt) kondensatoru skaņu. Piedēvēja dažādas mistiskas lieta (daži vēl tagad piedēvē). Tagad tas viss ir nomērīts un izskaidrots, bez jebkādiem mistikas elementiem. Emm... Es runāju par kondensatoriem mikrofona un līnijas signāla traktā.


 Jūs pats tiko atbildējāt uz šī foruma mokošo jautājumu. Visdrīzāk jau ātrāk nekā pēc 15 gadiem varēs izmērīt un precīzi zinātniski pateik, kāpēc dažādi kabeli skan savādāk.
Šobrīd visracionālāk būtu JanisP palūgt uztaisīt kabeļu klausīšanas reālu testu, kur visi neticīgie varētu pārliecinātie vai tas darbojas vai ne.
Diezvai gudra filozofēšana un savstarpējie apvainojumi dos labāku rezultātu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tāpēc, ka cilvēks pēc savas būtības in zinātkārs radījums. Ja cilvēks neticētu tam, kas šobrīd nav izmērāms, diez vai atklātu elektribas pastāvēšanu un citas zinātnes nozares. Par laimi ir cilvēki kas tic, ka ne visu šobrid var izmērit un vis jau zināms un atklāts.


 kāds sakars cilvēka zinātkārei ar ticību? Cilvēki tic laumiņām vilkačiem dieviem, āderēm, vampīriem un svētajiem gariem. Nav dzirdēts, ka šī ticība būtu devusi iespēju kaut jel vienu no viņiem atklāt un nomērīt. Tieši pretēji - ticība vienmēr ir tikusi satriekta ar reāliem eksperimentiem un mērījumiem. Savulaik cilvēki (zinātnieki) ticēja ētera vēja (un paša ētera) pastāvēšanai. Ticība aplauzās. (vispār, ticēja ka Zeme ir plakana, un ka to uz saviem pleciem tur 3 vaļi, begemoti vai bruņurupuči - šī ticība ilgu laiku neļāva pieņemt faktu, ka Zeme ir apaļa, kaut arī pierādījumi par to liecināja....) Kaut kas tiek atklāts, kad ir savākti pietiekoši daudz faktu par šī "kaut kā" pastāvēšanu, nevis dzenoties pakaļ katrai iedomu ēnai.
elektriba tika atklāta nejau pamatojoties uz ticību elektrības esamībai, bet gan izskaidrojot fizikālus likumus un procesus. Fanīgi atcerēties, ka elektrību uzskata par POZITĪVO lādiņu plūsmu. Tapēc arī elektriskajās shēmās strāvas virzienu zīmē kā ejošu no pozitīvā EDS avota uz negatīvo. lai gan elektroni kustās akurāt tieši pretējā virzienā. un tradīcijas dēļ, tas vairs netiek mainīts..... Pat šeit parādās, ka TICĪBA strāvas virzienam bija absolūti pretēja realitātei.
Tas ka ne viss ir atklāts - to zinātne ZIN, un apzinās, nevis tic. 




> Tāpēc, ka pats vienkāršākais salīdzināšanas veids ir vienkārši paklausīties vai tas darbojas, vai ne. Jo cerams Jūs baudat mūziku klausoties, nevis tikai lasot aparatūras tehniskos parametrus un vērojot līknes uz oscilogrāfa.


 Ok, tas ir vienkāršākais veids. Ko šis  veids mums var dot? Mēs uzzināsim  - skaņa nāk, vai nenāk. OK. Bet vai šis veids ir objektīvs, lai novērtētu skaņas kvalitāti? Uz ko pamatojas apgalvojums, ka ar ausi var noteikt skaņas sistēmas parametrus un atskaņojamā signāla kvalitāti? Labi, mēs ar ausi varam pateikt - patīk mums skaņa vai nepatīk. Bet kas ir tas, kas mums patīk - to mēs varam objektīvi noteikt? Ja nevaram (un tā tas ir) tad uz kādiem kritērijiem balstīsimies, lai novērtētu skaņas sistēmas darbību un mūsu patikas/nepatikas atbilstību šādai sistēmai?
Manuprāt, jebkurš ieraksts studijā ir mērķēts uz to, lai būtu maximāli patīkams klausīties. Un jebkādi kropļojumi attālina šo studijas ieceri no realitātes. Ok, katram cilvēkam var būt sava sensivitāte uz kaut kādiem skaņu viļņiem. Vienam liksies skaņa OK, otram griezīs ausīs. Priekš šāda komforta paredzētas skaņas korekcijas ar EQ, un tamlīdzīgas darbības.




> Visdrīzāk jau ātrāk nekā pēc 15 gadiem varēs izmērīt un precīzi zinātniski pateik, kāpēc dažādi kabeli skan savādāk.


 negluži. šobrīd ir iekārtas, kas spēj konstatēt viena atoma magnētisko spinu. Precīzi izmērīt kabeli ir vieglāk par vieglu un tehniski tas nav sarežģīti. Atsaukšanās, ka zinātne vai tehnika nespēj izveikt triviālas lietas, neadekvāta esošās mēraparatūras noniecināšana ir ezotēriskas pseidozinātnes bīdīšana. Tb - apgalvojums, kas pats par sevi iekļauj iekšēju pretrunu: mums ir fenomens, ko mēs nespējam ne ar ko konstatēt, bet kuru varam dzirdēt. Te nu beidzot ir kaut kā jāvienojas - vai nu varam dzirdēt (un tad varam arī nomērīt) vai nevaram ne nomērīt, ne sadzirdēt.

----------


## JDat

Hehe. Vispār... Laikam. Labi, kas man ir/nav pieņemams, tas lai paliek manā ziņā. Pieņemsi ka tā tiešām ir. Sildītie vadi "skan" labāk, tīrāk utt, utjp. Kamēr nav atrasta fīča, ir tikai viens veids kā par to pārliecināties. Aklais tests lai parādītu kas un kā skan. Es, diemžēl, neesmu no tiem, kas var organizēt tādu lieta. Te Jāprasa Jack Daniels vai janisp vai kāda cita audiofīla kompetence organizēt šādu lietu. Tas būtu interesanti. Domāju ka šāds kopsaucējs varētu būt kā noslēguma kompromiss.

----------


## JDat

Runājot par nespēju nomērīt.
Ražotājs apgalvo ka ir nomērījis.
http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f...tart=90#p77637

Tad kā tur īsti ir? Var vai nevar nomērīt?
Ja var, tad Jack Daniels ir kļūdījies. Ja nevar nomērīt, tad Ražotājs sprauž batonus ausīs...

Jautājums adresēts Jack Daniels.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Ir lietas ko diezvai var nomērit ar to aparatūru kas pieejama mūsu valstī un vienmer kamēr pasaule attīstas būs lietas ko nevar saprast un nevar nomērit, jo savādāk progres beigtos. Bet man prieks ka diskusija no savstarpējiem apvainojumiem pargājusi reālā gultnē. Noklausīšanos es domāju varētu noorganizēt visu nemīlētais janisP. Līdz tam vajadzētu apkopot viedokļus uz kādas aparatūras un kurā audiofīlu salonā mēs varētu veikt aklo testu klausoties un veicot mērijumus. Kā arī būtu būtiski saprast kas veikts šos mērījumus, jo šim cilvēkam jābut pieejamai profesionālai aparatūrai un jābūt atzītam profesionālim plašai auditorijai, bet nevis tikai šaurai draugu kopienai.

----------


## osscar

Nu priekš kam profu, tad tas paliek neizpildāmi. nu es saprotu tā - piemetam konkrētu sistēmu, kaut ne dārgāko, da jebkādu. uzliekam parastu tīkla vadu/starpbloku, skandu vadus. kaut ar lapsi un  ārējo karti izmantojot mikrofonu - samēram AFR, THD, FFT . pamainam vadus atkal samēram. ir rezultāta izmaiņas vai nav.

----------


## ddff

> luuuk shii ir audiorastija no braziilijas . dazhiem pat vareetu patikt  
> http://www.selenium.com.br/


 Lai cik ironiski tas neizklausiitos, pastaav teorija, ka kopumaa JBL produktiem shii savieniiba vareetu naakt par labu :]

ddff

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nu priekš kam profu, tad tas paliek neizpildāmi. nu es saprotu tā - piemetam konkrētu sistēmu, kaut ne dārgāko, da jebkādu. uzliekam parastu tīkla vadu/starpbloku, skandu vadus. kaut ar lapsi un  ārējo karti izmantojot mikrofonu - samēram AFR, THD, FFT . pamainam vadus atkal samēram. ir rezultāta izmaiņas vai nav.


 Kāds gudrs vīrs kādreiz ir teicis - ķede ir tik stipra, cik stiprs ir viņas vājākais posms - tākā vardūt tomēr izmantot labu un diemžēl arī dārgu aparatūru, lo lētai apraratūrai kabeļa pienesuma nebūs, jo kabelis neko neražo, viņa pienākums ir nesabojāt to ko spēj labs aparāts. Slikts kabelis to noteikti sabojās, vai nu Jums ir taisnība un es esmu bagāts lohs kas līdz sim dzird atsķirību labos un sliktos kabeļos.

Runajot par mēraparatūru un mikrafoniem arī gribētos saprast ko jūs tasaties izmantot.

----------


## osscar

nu nu , kas tad ir laba aparatūra. jebkuram daudzmaz sakarīgam verķim THD un spektrs būs 0.00X. kāds tad tavs aparāts ? lampiniekam THD būs krietni augstāks . ok dominēs zemās H. ja SE -tad 2H. Nevajag izvairīties. ko tad lampiniekam kabelis uzlabo > ? Ja būsi pamanījis - lielākai daļai hi-end tehnikas THD parametri būs augstāki kā labam vidusmēra ampam.

----------


## JDat

Nevar nomērīt iekš LV? No sākuma jādefinē ko mērīt, tad jāzin kā merīt un tad jāapstrādā rezultāti. Pagaidām nav definīcija ko nomērīt. Ir tikai teikts ir "labāk" vai savādāk, kas ir stipri subjetīvs jēdziens.

----------


## a_masiks

> Kāds gudrs vīrs kādreiz ir teicis - ķede ir tik stipra, cik stiprs ir viņas vājākais posms - tākā vardūt tomēr izmantot labu un diemžēl arī dārgu aparatūru, lo lētai apraratūrai kabeļa pienesuma nebūs, jo kabelis neko neražo, viņa pienākums ir nesabojāt to ko spēj labs aparāts.


 nu, testā ar ausi, tad arī auss būs tieši tas pats vājākais posms. Pie kam stipri atkarīgs no starplikas starp ausīm. Izbrāķēs to, kas nav sūc, un neizbrāķēs pamatīgu sūdu.
/skatīt visādus aklos testus, kur iznes cauri audiofīļus, kā aklus kaķēnus. iespārdīja aklais tests ar drēbju pakaramo ūberdārga vada vietā - starpību NESAKLAUSĪJA/

----------


## Jack Daniels

> nu nu , kas tad ir laba aparatūra. jebkuram daudzmaz sakarīgam verķim THD un spektrs būs 0.00X. kāds tad tavs aparāts ? lampiniekam THD būs krietni augstāks . ok dominēs zemās H. ja SE -tad 2H. Nevajag izvairīties. ko tad lampiniekam kabelis uzlabo > ? Ja būsi pamanījis - lielākai daļai hi-end tehnikas THD parametri būs augstāki kā labam vidusmēra ampam.


 Ja mēram tad mēram. Iesaku izvēlēties kautko no šiem ražotājiem. No jums Jūsu kabeļi. 

http://www.mbl.de
http://www.mcintoshlabs.com
http://www.siltechcables.com
http://www.furutech.com
http://www.antelopeaudio.com
http://www.avalonacoustics.com
http://www.triangle-fr.com

----------


## osscar

ko dod pliki linki > ? nav ko konkrēti piedāvāt > ? Nu macintosh  - nu un - kāds lampu , traņu ?   paskatījos viņu lampiniekus - THD ap 0.1%  - ko tādam uzlabo kabelis. ? ? ?  tīrā izvairīšanās. cik tad ir iekš LV tādas kategorijas aparāti ? 1, 2 vai 3 ? bija dzirdēts , ka esot viens Passa firstwatt f5 rīgā....reāli tavi posti neko nepasaka. 
skaidrs, ka audifīli klausās to kas patīk un parametri tiem ir po. Man ar'ja patīk - parametri ir mazsvarīgi, bet tāpēc nevajag tekt, ka kabelis kaut ko uzlabo. Ja es nevaru nomērīt piem. pienesumu ampam ar 0,00x THD, tad kāda jēga mērīt hi-end, kuram THD ir  o,1% ?



no sterepohile - ko šādam dod labs DAC un priekšpastūzis ja izejā ir šāds THD ? ? ? un ko vadi te uzlabos ? unn šis amps ar maksā noteiki 5K ls ieks'LV (suggested retail price: $4500)

----------


## Didzis

Nu nevajag jau uzreiz teikt, ka Latvijā nav verķu ar ko mērīt. JDat uz galda stāv gana labs aparats un viņa darba kolēģis gan jau arī būtu ieinteresets šo to pamērīt   ::  Man nav problēmu nomērīt drošinātāja pretestību, tā kā ar vada pretestību mērīšanu arī nav nekādas problēmas   ::   Kapacitāti iduktivitati un pat skin efektu es arī varu nomerīt. Cita lieta, ka uz 20kHz, gan nekas nesanāks , būs jāmēra uz augstākām frekvencēm. Varu merīt kaut uz 1GHz   ::  Ja runa par mērijumiem ar skaņukarti, tad tur arī nav problēmu un mērmikrafons arī nav deficīts. Galu galā mēs tak mērīsim nevis apsolūtās vērtības, bet izmaiņas, kuras saklausa skaņmīļi. Ja tumbas vada skinefekts uz 1GHz ietekmēs skaņu un audiomīlētāji to spēs sadzirdēt, tad tak zinātne ar reliģiju sakritīs   ::  .

----------


## JDat

> Nu nevajag jau uzreiz teikt, ka Latvijā nav verķu ar ko mērīt. JDat uz galda stāv gana labs aparats un viņa darba kolēģis gan jau arī būtu ieinteresets šo to pamērīt


 Labs ne labs, jo visu neasmērīsi, bet šo to labi mēra. Darbā noder.

----------


## Didzis

Labs, jau labs tas aparāts  ::   Ja par vadu mērīšanu. Ja jau sildītajos vados notiek kādas izmaiņas, tad davai samēram pirms un pēc cepināšanas. Nu nav tak nekādu slepenu parametru vadam. Nav  problēmu pamērīt to pašu skinefektu uz augstām frekvencēm un viļņa pretestību  arī elementāri izmerīt, tikai tad vajag vada buhtu. Vispār, ko tad nevar izmērīt   ::   ?

----------


## arnis

sameeriit ir viens. pavisam kas cits -- pieraadiit, ka sameeriitais tieshaam ir tas "dzirdamais"

----------


## JDat

> sameeriit ir viens. pavisam kas cits -- pieraadiit, ka sameeriitais tieshaam ir tas "dzirdamais"


 +1

----------


## LPSR

> sameeriit ir viens. pavisam kas cits -- pieraadiit, ka sameeriitais tieshaam ir tas "dzirdamais"


 Katrs cilvēks jau dzird savādāk. Kāds sadzirdēs 18khz, citam jau skaņa beigsies pie 10khz. Lai gan aparāts uzrādīs ka ir labs signāls. Un ne kāds kabelis pa pāris štukām $ tur nepalīdzēs. 
Var jau aiziet pie ausu ārsta un palūgt lai uztaisa audiometriju. Pēc apmeklējuma gan var gadīties ka nāksies pirkt dažādus kabeļus uz tumbām, jo katrai ausij ir atšķirīgs dzirdamības slieksnis uz dažādām frekvencēm.

----------


## arnis

nee nee, ir bik savaadaak. redz, cilveeks jau normaali 0,5-1dB atshkjiriibas sarezhgjiitos skanjdarbos kautkaada oktaavas/ pusoktaavas platumaa nemaz nedzirdees. bet nomeeriit to nav nekaada probleema . te jau pastaav uzskats, ka taas dzirdamaas izmainjas nav iespeejams nomeeriit ... tad jautaajums ir par to ---Kaadas izmainjas [ tehniski ] tad iisti ir taas dzirdamaas ???

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ko dod pliki linki > ? nav ko konkrēti piedāvāt > ?


 Linkus ieliku lai saprastu ko Jūs gribētu dzirdēt, ja rastos tāda iespēja, bet ja vēlaties konkrētus aparātus ko var paklausīties šā gada augusta mēneša begās tad lūdzu:

Aparāts kas paliks neminīgs:

Akustika - mbl116 - 19000 eur pāris
Pastiprinātāji - mbl9007 - 2 gab. Kā mono bloki 28000 eur paris
Skanas karte - Antelope Gold ar atsevišku barošanas bloku - 3500 eur
Kompjūters - Mac ar 8 gb atmiņu 1000 eur
Skaņas faili - m4a vai aiff 24-192 vainu no torentiem par velti nokačāti (godīgi nozagti jo biezais mākslinieks nabagāks taču nepaliks) vai pirkti par 3 eur par dziesmu (kvalitāte diemžēl vai par laimi netšķiras)
Barošanas filtrs - mcintosh MPC1500 Power Controller 5000 eur
summna - 56500 eur

 Vadi - īpaš gadījums, jo par viņiem arī būs tests (nav sildīti):

Tīkla kabeļi - Siltech ruby hill II - 4 gab 1.5 m - 2000 eur gab summa 8000 eur
Tumbu kabeļi - Siltech Emperior Crown 2 pāri 1 m - 14000 eur gab summa 28000 eur
USB kabelis A-b - Siltech Golden Universal 1 gab 1 m - 1100 eur
XLR kabelis - Siltech Empress Double Crown 1 pāris 0.75m - 12000 eur
Papildus XLR kabelis - Siltech Zero Ohm Link Diamond 1 pāris 1m - 2500 eur
summa - 51600 eur

kopējā vērtiba - 108100 eur

Tā izkatās audiorastrijas ekanomiskais komplekts ko man zināmi bagātie lohi klausās darba kabinetā. Mājās loģiski ka ir labāks aparāts.
Ja jums ir vēlme dzirdēt un arī nomērīt kā tas skan tad lūdzu, varu sarunāt ka janisP šo aparātu saņem un uzrīko noklausīšanos kopigi aprunātā audio salonā. Cerams ka kādu tas varētu ieintresēt, piņemot ka Jūs klausaties mūziku, bet nevis tikai mērat viņas parametrus.

P.S. Cenas ir aptuvenas no interneta avotiem un katrā valstī var atšķirties atkarībā no tā vai bagātais lohs ir vai nav maksājis PVN nodokli.

----------


## ddff

Setups, godiigi sakot, ir uzjautrinoshs.
Bet galiigi nebuutu apvainojies, ja buutu tas laimiigais, kas buutu iemeties diiles viduu ar vieniem 10%

ddff, saak domaat, ka hi-end religija var buut noderiiga

----------


## Vikings

> USB kabelis A-b - Siltech Golden Universal 1 gab 1 m - 1100 eur


 Nē, nu OK, es daudz ko šajā nesaprotu. Bet tomēr nenoturējos - kāds pamatojums ir 1m USB kabelim maksāt 1100eur? Nē, nopietni, bez ņirgāšanās.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> USB kabelis A-b - Siltech Golden Universal 1 gab 1 m - 1100 eur
> 
> 
>  Nē, nu OK, es daudz ko šajā nesaprotu. Bet tomēr nenoturējos - kāds pamatojums ir 1m USB kabelim maksāt 1100eur? Nē, nopietni, bez ņirgāšanās.


 1- atnaksi, salīdzināsim ar tavu usb kabeli un sadzirdēsi ( un varēsi arī pamērīt )
2- pajauta janip, viņ mācēs tehniski pareizāk to pastāstīt

Es vienīgi varu pateikt ka skaņa paliek dzidrāka un skanējumā parādās lielāks dziļums.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Setups, godiigi sakot, ir uzjautrinoshs.
> Bet galiigi nebuutu apvainojies, ja buutu tas laimiigais, kas buutu iemeties diiles viduu ar vieniem 10%
> 
> ddff, saak domaat, ka hi-end religija var buut noderiiga


 Vai nebūs bail, ka pēc 10% ddff saņemšanas varētu kļūt par visu nemīlētu bagāto lohu.
Naudu taču ir tikai tādiem.

----------


## ddff

Nee, nee- mani intersee tikai pats process. Peec tam vareetu visu ziedot kaut labdariibai.

ddff, smiin baardaa

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nee, nee- mani intersee tikai pats process. Peec tam vareetu visu ziedot kaut labdariibai.
> 
> ddff, smiin baardaa


 Intresanti, maizi un pienu personīgam patēriņam tev isniedz arī kāds labdarības fonds, vai tomēr tu lietu šeit visu ienīsto *NAUDU*

----------


## ddff

Maizi es nopelnu ar darbu un zinaashanaam. Tie ir procesi, kas vienmeer ir 100% atkaartoami ar ieprieksh prognozeejamu rezultaatu, pamatojami ar fizikas likumiem un visiem saprotami. Tur nav iesaistiita cilveeku paarliecinaashana, mistika, ticiiba un aizjuuras autoritaates. Naudas daudzums nav taads, lai iegaadaatu zelta USB kabeli, tachu, par laimi, nav arii taadas vajadziibas.

ddff

----------


## arnis

redz, te pa lielam ir cilveeki, kas savu naudu ir gadu gaitaa pelniijushi godiigaa darbaa, droshi vien taapeec arii vinjiem nav ne darbaa, ne maajaas mbl, ar ko padizhoties. taa vietaa cilveekiem ir neremdinaama interese un kaut nedaudz sajeegas par audio lietaam, atshkjiriibaa no taadiem kaa tu, kuriem patiesiibaa viss tas skaneejums un nianses tachu ir pie kaajas.... Buusim reaali -- tev tas komplekts ir tikai taapeec , lai paceltu gaisaa pirkstinjus, jo kaa gan taadam cilveekam nebuus arii maajaas krutaakaa audio sisteema  ::  Un nevajag taapeec uzreiz apvainoties vai saakt lamaat kaadus apkaartstaavoshos vienaa no populaaraam mazaakumtautiibu valodaam ...

----------


## Vikings

> 1- atnaksi, salīdzināsim ar tavu usb kabeli un sadzirdēsi ( un varēsi arī pamērīt )
> 2- pajauta janip, viņ mācēs tehniski pareizāk to pastāstīt
> 
> Es vienīgi varu pateikt ka skaņa paliek dzidrāka un skanējumā parādās lielāks dziļums.


 OK, es tiešām ĻOTI gribu dzirdēt SMALKU tehnisku pamatojumu kādēļ USB (ciparu) kabeļa maiņa izmaina skanējumu.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Man prieks ka esat strādīgi uz viszinoži, bet paliek neatbildēts jautājums, kapēc jūs baidaties nomērīt šadu bagāto lohu skaņas komplektu un salīdzināt ar saviem ģeniāliem un vislabāk skanošiem aparātiem un kabeļiem.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> redz, te pa lielam ir cilveeki, kas savu naudu ir gadu gaitaa pelniijushi godiigaa darbaa, droshi vien taapeec arii vinjiem nav ne darbaa, ne maajaas mbl, ar ko padizhoties. taa vietaa cilveekiem ir neremdinaama interese un kaut nedaudz sajeegas par audio lietaam, atshkjiriibaa no taadiem kaa tu, kuriem patiesiibaa viss tas skaneejums un nianses tachu ir pie kaajas.... Buusim reaali -- tev tas komplekts ir tikai taapeec , lai paceltu gaisaa pirkstinjus, jo kaa gan taadam cilveekam nebuus arii maajaas krutaakaa audio sisteema  Un nevajag taapeec uzreiz apvainoties vai saakt lamaat kaadus apkaartstaavoshos vienaa no populaaraam mazaakumtautiibu valodaam ...


 1- Kāpēc jums liekas ka lielu naudu var tika nozagt( laikam spriežat pēc saviem darbiem) . Par savu naudu jau vismaz 10 gadus varu uzrādit nodoklu deklarāciju un tikai nodokļos esmu nomaksājis vismaz 10 reizes vairāk nekā maksā šis aparāts.
2- Es neapvainojos, bet cenšos ar Jums cilvēcīgi kontaktēties, jo arī es kādreiz biju jauns un visu zinoš.
3- Lūdzu nocitējiet mani kurā vietā es esmu saacis lamaat  apkaartstaavoshos vienaa no populaaraam mazaakumtautiibu valodaam ...

----------


## Vikings

Subjektīvi - man nav ar ko mērīt un nav vērā ņemamas pieredzes mērīšanā. Vnk es runāju apr lietām, kuras ir tuvāk manai kompetencei. Jā, es saprotu, ka visādas nekorektas zemējuma cilpas, kuras var rasties caur USB, neekranēta vada iztarojums, izstarojums saņemošā aparāta galā no signāla ciparu asajām frontēm, tas viss varētu ietekmēt skanējumu, pienesot tajā visādus fonus. Bet nu piedod man, tad pārdomā zemējumu, izmanto labi ekranētu vadu, izmanto aparātu ar korektu ieejas ķēdi. Ciparu vada materiāls pat ja ietekmē ciparu signālu, viņš NEKĀDI nevar ietekmēt skanējumu. OK, pieņemsim, ka super sūdīga vada dēļ ciparu signālam ir lēzenas frontes. OK, pieņemsim, ka tas datu plūsmu aizkavē par 0,1us. Tā pat saņemošais aparāts šos datus buferē un ienes, pieņemsim, 10ms aizturi. Kamēr nebūs (un nebūs) pamatots pamatojums kādēļ ir 1000 reizes jāpārmaksā par USB kabeli, šo faktu (un tam līdz aŗi pārējos) var uzskatīt par klaju diršanu. Nē, neaicini mani klausīties esmu kritis uz ausīm, ar savu mūzikas gaumi un netrenēto ausi es atšķirību toč nesaklausīšu. Man interesē pamatoti fakti kādēļ par patiesību tiek pasniegtas lietas, kuras runā pilnīgi pretēji absolūti pierādītām lietām.

----------


## osscar

Tieši tā ir jābūt cenas samērojamībai. Es saprotu, ka bryston monobloks, pēc THD, IMD, jauda VS THD, spektra   parametriem ir krietni labāks par to mbl un maksā 10 x mazāk. Tad kāpēc tieši mBL ? skan labāk uz ausi ? tāpēc ka apzeltīts korpuss ? Nevar salīdzināt dažādas klausīšanās situācijas, man nav saprotama 400W nepieciešamība mājās. Nu ok, 200m2 telpa, tad varbūt. man pietiekošā skaļumā klausoties nesanāk vairāk par pāris W uz apm 60m2 telpu ar 93db tumbām.  esmu mērījis ar mikrovolmetru ntās reizes. Un mans A klases F5 klona amps pie šādas jaudas ir  ar 3 mazāku THD ka tas padsmit štuku vērtais MBL. Man tāds pastiprinātājs neinteresē. Tad pasaki, kādas tehniskas novitātes un jaunievedumi ir viņā kas viņu padara tik dārgu ? Tikai tas lai padižotos , ka man ir dārgāks ?  Jā viņam ir atbilstošas jaudas baroklis, labs izpildījums, labs korpuss. Un tas arī viss. Pēc parametriem , kā jau minēju - nothing special. Ja vajag iztērēt naudu - var arī zelta kasti izgatavot tam pastiprinātājam. Vai apzeltīt tumbu spaikus .

----------


## Jack Daniels

Vikig

Ir vismaz 4 man zināmi labu bet dārgu usb kabelu razotāju. Paskaties viņu saitus, vai aizraksti viņiem šo jautājumu.

Furutech, Siltech, Wireword, audiquest,  1 m no katra pa vienam mar ir Rīgā.

Katrs skan atšķirīgi. Izantoju no mac uz skaņu karti.

----------


## LPSR

Man tāds stulbs jautājums. Ierakstu studijās arī izmanto šāda tipa aparatūru ar tādiem vadiem? Gadus 10-20 atpakaļ nekā tāda toč nebija. Bija parasts vads, mikrofons, parasta pults. Nē nu protams kvalitatīva. Vai jūs uz glaunajiem aparātiem tādu muziku neklausieties?
Kā ar USB kabeli pa 1000$ var iegūt kvalitatīvāku skaņu nekā viņa ir ierakstīta? Drošinātājs pa 100$ ir nano kompjūters, kurš spēj izanalizēt skaņu un uzlabot to?

----------


## osscar

uz mac nomaini peles vadu ar  pret zelta, runā ka maks 3x ātrāk strādā   ::

----------


## JDat

Jack Daniels. Varbūt kaut ko palaidu garām. iedod linku uz savu USB skaņas karti...

----------


## arnis

Jdat- tas noteikti nevar skaneet. Jo arii pc- MAC ir leets, leetaaks nekaa usb vads. kaa tas var buut ??? ja vads maksaa 1K, iekaartai tak jaamaksaa bija 10K nevis 800Eur vai cik tur bij rakstiits. 
Ps- par paareejo atbildeeshu bik veelaak. tb- blakus teemaa gaidu Long viedokli par vinja ielikto kabelju testa teemu

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Tieši tā ir jābūt cenas samērojamībai. Es saprotu, ka bryston monobloks, pēc THD, IMD, jauda VS THD, spektra   parametriem ir krietni labāks par to mbl un maksā 10 x mazāk. Tad kāpēc tieši mBL ? skan labāk uz ausi ? tāpēc ka apzeltīts korpuss ? Nevar salīdzināt dažādas klausīšanās situācijas, man nav saprotama 400W nepieciešamība mājās. Nu ok, 200m2 telpa, tad varbūt. man pietiekošā skaļumā klausoties nesanāk vairāk par pāris W uz apm 60m2 telpu ar 93db tumbām.  esmu mērījis ar mikrovolmetru ntās reizes. Un mans A klases F5 klona amps pie šādas jaudas ir  ar 3 mazāku THD ka tas padsmit štuku vērtais MBL. Man tāds pastiprinātājs neinteresē. Tad pasaki, kādas tehniskas novitātes un jaunievedumi ir viņā kas viņu padara tik dārgu ? Tikai tas lai padižotos , ka man ir dārgāks ?  Jā viņam ir atbilstošas jaudas baroklis, labs izpildījums, labs korpuss. Un tas arī viss. Pēc parametriem , kā jau minēju - nothing special. Ja vajag iztērēt naudu - var arī zelta kasti izgatavot tam pastiprinātājam. Vai apzeltīt tumbu spaikus .


 Mbl9007 ir lētākais no mbl referenc sērijas un labāk būtu testā klausīties mbl101 ( 57k eur paris) tumbas ar 4 gab mbl9011 (25k eur 1 gab) ka monoblokus, bet baigi smags, 98 kg gabalā, slinkums stiept.
Jauda vajadzīga nevis lai klausītos skaļi, bet ļoti klusi, jo klausos parsvarā naktīs kad ģimene jauguļ.
Par bryston monoblokiem nepiekrītu. Nav viņi labāki, nav viņi tik lēti un galu galā paņem viņus līdz, salīdzināsim.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> uz mac nomaini peles vadu ar  pret zelta, runā ka maks 3x ātrāk strādā


  Es varu atļauties izmantot peli bez vada

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Jack Daniels. Varbūt kaut ko palaidu garām. iedod linku uz savu USB skaņas karti...


 http://www.antelopeaudio.com 
Gold ar Atsevišķu Vitkus barošanas bloku.

Parejie linki ir si foruma 5 lapa

----------


## australia

Jack Daniels USB aparatūra neveic datu pakešu pārbaudi???  :: 

muļķības

----------


## JDat

OK. Atradu karti. Mas tur tehnisku paramtru. Teiksim, neatradu atbildi uz jautājumu cil liels jitter ir OCXO? Parokoties skaidrs ka labs OCXO. Fig sņim. Svarīga nianse ir tā ka kartei ir reclocking fīca. Arī labi. Tikai nav informācija kādu metodi izmanto. Pieņesis ka true reclocking. Vai cien. Jack Daniels zina kas tas ir? Ja zinātu, tad USB kabelim tiešām nav nozīmes. Tajā pat laikā. MACam iekšā nav OCXO. Ko tas nozīmē? Tāds pats sūds kā široptreba PC, bet tas ne kas. MACam nav jānodarbojas ar superprecīza clock ģenerēšanu. MACam vajag precīzi 'benerēt audio datus un sūtīt uz karti. Clock lietas paliek tikai un vienīgi kartei. Attiecīgi pa USB kabeli neiet ne kāda Hifilistiska clock informācija. Tātad kabelis pofigā. Superduperhifilsitu USB kabelis NEKAD neuzlabos sūdīgu clockingu kas nāk ārā no MACa vai PC. Baidamiek par to ka pazudīs kāds bits skrienot caur kabeli? USB pritokolā ir varāklīmeņu kļudu detektešana un izlabošana. Galu galā ja noskrie datu paķete ar sajātiem datiem, tad paēte tiek nosūtīta vēlreis. Palielinās jitter starp karti un MACu? Jā, bet Kartes reclocking ar to tiks galā tik un tā.

Tā ka, izdarām secinājumus.

PS: Savs baroklis tas ir normāli vairāku iemeslu dēļ. USB ligzdai nepietiks strāvas darbināt to elles mašīnu. Apsolīti normāla tehniska padarīšana ka ārējais baroklis. Tajā pat laikā ārējais baroklis, salīdzinot ar USB barošanu ir daudz "tīrāks" elektriski pilnīgi elementrāru apsvērumu dēļ. Ak jā. ārējais baroklis DACā => tas patīk hiendistiem.

----------


## JDat

> uz mac nomaini peles vadu ar  pret zelta, runā ka maks 3x ātrāk strādā  
> 
> 
>   Es varu atļauties izmantot peli bez vada


 FFFŪŪŪ.

Tas tak cākarē skaņu. E'tera traucējumi uzklājas gan uz audio vadiem, gan uz tumbu vadiem, gan uz USB vadiem. Traucējumi tas ir slikti priekš HiEnd...

----------


## JDat

jack Daniels!

Vai varat iedot papildus informāciju par *Acoustically Focused Clocking (AFC)* tehnoloģiju. Mani interesē gan patenti gan diagrammas bez globālas ūdens liešanas no sērijas ka tas ir kruta. Mani interesē kā tas drabojas.

----------


## osscar

Nevar Jdat, tai skaņu kartei, pēc 6moon review vajag 500h burn-in. interesanti šamo nevar cepeškrāsnī paturēt , vai apstarot ar mikroviļņiem  ::  

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/antelope/zodiac.html

----------


## Jack Daniels

> jack Daniels!
> 
> Vai varat iedot papildus informāciju par *Acoustically Focused Clocking (AFC)* tehnoloģiju. Mani interesē gan patenti gan diagrammas bez globālas ūdens liešanas no sērijas ka tas ir kruta. Mani interesē kā tas drabojas.


 Aizraksi patentu birojam un dabūsi. Dokumenti par patentētām lietām ir brīvi pieejami.
Par traucējumiem gaisā piekritu, bet ar tiem cīnās ar labiem ekranējumiem.

----------


## JDat

> Nevar Jdat, tai skaņu kartei, pēc 6moon review vajag 500h burn-in. interesanti šamo nevar cepeškrāsnī paturēt , vai apstarot ar mikroviļņiem  
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/antelope/zodiac.html


 BS. Ko tu ar to gribēji teikt? Ne ko nesapratu. Pri čom te mikroviļņi. Ja vajag Burn in, tad tikai tāpēc lai OCXO nostabilisējas. Pie tam šeit ar burn in ir domāts tas ka kartei jābūt ieslēgtai. kartes burn-in nav tas pats kas kabeļu burn-in. Un ko nevar tai sāķas kartei? Lietot standarta USB kabeļus? Par USB kabeļiem ir vienkārši. Ir dzeltien, nu ļoti dzeltenie USB kabeļi. Ar tādiem strādā tikai klaviete vai gamepad. Pat Webkamera ar dzelteniem USB kabļiem nestrādā. Tas ir mazākuma normāli USB kabeļi kas atbilst visiem USB standartiem. Tādus var lietot. Tālāk jau sākas mistika ar HiENd USB kabeļiem.

----------


## JDat

> Aizraksi patentu birojam un dabūsi. Dokumenti par patentētām lietām ir brīvi pieejami.
> Par traucējumiem gaisā piekritu, bet ar tiem cīnās ar labiem ekranējumiem.


 Nu labi. Parakšos kaut kad. Varbūt ka atradīšu kaut ko tehnisku, kas nav saistīts ar marketingu.

Par traucējumiem. Jācīnās ar cēloņiem nevis sekām. šajā gadījumā cēlonis ir raidītājs. Ekranēšana ir sekas. Noekranēt var tikai ar dubultu metāla cauruli. Tas ir labākais ekrāns salīdzinot ar da jebkādu ekrāna vada pinumu. Protams, cik tāli braukt HiEnd lietās. Var jau samazināt latiņu uz ērtību rēķina, bet makteni Īsts Hifilītīkis cīnās ar cēloņiem nevis sekām un tiecas uz apsolūto perfektumu. Paliek jautājums kur ir robeža aiz kuras nav vērts tālāk iet?

----------


## osscar

da lab es tik uz zoba pavilku visu šo audio fetišismu. Jā izrādās , ka ne tikai starpbloku un akustiku vadi, bet arī USB vadi uzlabo skaņu. tad man nepalika atbildēts jautājusm, kāpēc tad šie vadu piekritēji neapzeltī mikroshēmu kājas, tranzistoru kājas  un pcb plašu celiņus kur pievienojas usb vads un visus parastos vadus kuri ir iekšā tam pašam hi-enadm. Protams drošinātāju turētājus ar. Lai viņiem veicas.

----------


## janisp

bija pagadījusies pagājušo rudeni uz 18.nov. Viļņā salīdzināt 202 Weisu pa Fireware kabeli un Antelopi gold pa Usb. Nu ja godīgi, man grūti bija atšķirt, auss vairs nav tik jūtīga kā jums... abi bija labi, bet Usb no Siltech gan pārsteidza. Pat čalis, kurš to Weisu bīda Lietuvā palika ar vaļeju muti- kā tas ir iespējams?? Viens džeks no Rīgas, vadu skeptiķis, ar divām augstākajām tehniskajām, nevarēja noticēt, ka tas ir iespējams. Klausījāmies uz mazajām utopijām kuras kustināja Ayre...

ja kādam nav zināms weiss:
http://www.weiss.ch/core.html

----------


## Jack Daniels

Jautājums visiem.

Jo vairāk lasu Jūsu komentārus, jo vairāk gribu pajautāt. Vai jums ir kāds , ne jūsu pašu ražots aparāts vai kabeļi , kurus jūs ļoti gribētu iegūt savā īpašumā lai klausītos, vai arī jums pietiek ar diagrammu lasīšanu un visas pasaules bagāto lohu nolikšanu.
Vai pa to laika sprīdi kad es vēl pats lodēju pastiprinātājus un zāģēju virtuvē tumbas disenei vis tik ļoti ir mainījies. Manā jaunībā cilvēkiem bija sapņi uz ko tiekties un tāpēc kāds tos arī sasniedza, kautgan iespējas bija 1000 rezes mazākas.

Ja jūsu ražojumi skan tik labi kā jūs sakāt, es un daudzi man zināmi cilvēki ( bagātie lohi) labprāt tos nopirks bez zelta kastēm un smukām podziņām. Bet atceraties ka mēs mepērkam parametru izdrukas un gudru filozofēšanu, bet idiālu skanējumu. Mēs klausamies mūziku. Tādi mēs esam, mazie meža dīvaiņi.

----------


## JDat

> bija pagadījusies pagājušo rudeni uz 18.nov. Viļņā salīdzināt 202 Weisu pa Fireware kabeli un Antelopi gold pa Usb. Nu ja godīgi, man grūti bija atšķirt, auss vairs nav tik jūtīga kā jums... abi bija labi, bet Usb no Siltech gan pārsteidza. Pat čalis, kurš to Weisu bīda Lietuvā palika ar vaļeju muti- kā tas ir iespējams?? Viens džeks no Rīgas, vadu skeptiķis, ar divām augstākajām tehniskajām, nevarēja noticēt, ka tas ir iespējams. Klausījāmies uz mazajām utopijām kuras kustināja Ayre...
> 
> ja kādam nav zināms weiss:
> http://www.weiss.ch/core.html


 Iet runa par to ka no USB vada mainījās skaņa? Tātad shēmā laža. Nav kaut kas pareizi uztaisīts. Vai nu iekš DACa vai nu iekš MACa. Un tad sākas mīts par vadiem. Pietiek pacelt vienā galā gaisā ekrānu (shematiski līdzīgi kā tas ir janisp iedotajā linkā ar RCA-RCA un simetrisku vadu). Kāds tajā testā mērīja pētīja iebāza degunu iekš aparātiem?

----------


## JDat

Jack Daniels!

Ne viens te negrib bagātos par lohiem saukts. Te grib saprast kāpēc ir tā un ne citādi. Ja bagātie stāsta brīnumus bez tehniska pamatojuma, tad par bagātajiem rodas attiecīgs iespaids. Tas arī viss.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> da lab es tik uz zoba pavilku visu šo audio fetišismu. Jā izrādās , ka ne tikai starpbloku un akustiku vadi, bet arī USB vadi uzlabo skaņu. tad man nepalika atbildēts jautājusm, kāpēc tad šie vadu piekritēji neapzeltī mikroshēmu kājas, tranzistoru kājas  un pcb plašu celiņus kur pievienojas usb vads un visus parastos vadus kuri ir iekšā tam pašam hi-enadm. Protams drošinātāju turētājus ar. Lai viņiem veicas.


 Ja tu papētītu foto internetā ku redzama aparatūra bez vākim, tad redzētu ka tā arī ir.

----------


## ddff

> jack Daniels!
> 
> Vai varat iedot papildus informāciju par *Acoustically Focused Clocking (AFC)* tehnoloģiju. Mani interesē gan patenti gan diagrammas bez globālas ūdens liešanas no sērijas ka tas ir kruta. Mani interesē kā tas drabojas.


 Ko liidz smalks rubiidija pulkstenis un AFC tehnologija, ka baroshana vienpolaara un tikai 18 VDC? Tur tak nebuus nekaada headrooma... Buutu likushi vismaz 2 x 100V, lai kaartiigs slew rate un attakas skaistas. Pat leetajam MOTU ir ap 2 x 30 V baroshana.

ddff

----------


## JDat

> Ko liidz smalks rubiidija pulkstenis un AFC tehnologija, ka baroshana vienpolaara un tikai 18 VDC? Tur tak nebuus nekaada headrooma... Buutu likushi vismaz 2 x 100V, lai kaartiigs slew rate un attakas skaistas. Pat leetajam MOTU ir ap 2 x 30 V baroshana.
> 
> ddff


 18 V DC? Un kā es nepamanīju. Fūūū. Tur tak iekšā noteikti pilns ar impulspārveidotājiem. Atkal Fūūū.

----------


## osscar

nu tad rekur bilte no mbl ampa - kur tad tur zelta vadi iekšā ? PCB arī parastās ne apzeltītas  ?   kondiķi ar parastu vara gabalu saskrūvēti, kā visi to dara. parastas detļas. nekādas eksotikas. tik cik tā smukā kaste un lielā jauda.



ārzemē ir ļoti populāri klonēt dāžadus ampus, un tirgot kitu veidā. protams lēti nav, bet 100x lētāk kā oriģināls. Nu jā un taisnas rokas vajag + sajēgu.

----------


## ddff

> Vai pa to laika sprīdi kad es vēl pats lodēju pastiprinātājus un zāģēju virtuvē tumbas disenei vis tik ļoti ir mainījies. Manā jaunībā cilvēkiem bija sapņi uz ko tiekties un tāpēc kāds tos arī sasniedza, kautgan iespējas bija 1000 rezes mazākas.


 Pienjemu, ka tas bija 80. saakumaa. Tad jau atceries, ka toreiz bija pieejami gan pastiprinaataji, gan tumbas - tikai, pat tam laikam, ar neatbilstoshu price/performance. Un bija tak kultuuras nami un ansamblji, kas taadu iegaadaajaas, lai gan par to naudu bija iespejams radiit pat ar 10x labaakiem parametriem. Un tieshi taapeec gan Tu, gan es lodeejaam pastiprinaatajus un zaageejaam tumbas. Ar hi-end ir liidziigi, taa ir klase, kas paredzeeta cilveekiem, kas naudu neskaita un kas pietiekoshi dziivee ir sasniegushi, lai iedziljinaatos tehniskos siikumos.

ddff

----------


## osscar

pēdējam DDFF teikumam piekrītu 100%.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Ja tu pēc bides vari pateikt vara tipu izolācijā tad Koperfilds var iet pensijā. Vadi tur ir speciāli ražoti pēc mbl pasūtījuma.

----------


## osscar

nu un vara tips rūpnīcas detaļu izvados un platēs ? arī pēc pasūtījuma? sapinies meistarībā. lodalva arī pēc pasūtījuma- sudraba lode?  ja (izskatās pat ne roku darbs, bet robota lodējums) .

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Vai pa to laika sprīdi kad es vēl pats lodēju pastiprinātājus un zāģēju virtuvē tumbas disenei vis tik ļoti ir mainījies. Manā jaunībā cilvēkiem bija sapņi uz ko tiekties un tāpēc kāds tos arī sasniedza, kautgan iespējas bija 1000 rezes mazākas.
> 
> 
>  Pienjemu, ka tas bija 80. saakumaa. Tad jau atceries, ka toreiz bija pieejami gan pastiprinaataji, gan tumbas - tikai, pat tam laikam, ar neatbilstoshu price/performance. Un bija tak kultuuras nami un ansamblji, kas taadu iegaadaajaas, lai gan par to naudu bija iespejams radiit pat ar 10x labaakiem parametriem. Un tieshi taapeec gan Tu, gan es lodeejaam pastiprinaatajus un zaageejaam tumbas. Ar hi-end ir liidziigi, taa ir klase, kas paredzeeta cilveekiem, kas naudu neskaita un kas pietiekoshi dziivee ir sasniegushi, lai iedziljinaatos tehniskos siikumos.
> 
> ddff


  Tici man skaita un kā vēl skaita, tāpēc arī viņa viņiem ir. Par diagrammu studēšanu tev drusku taisnība, ir tādi kas to nesaprot, bet par skaņas kvalitāti gan ir ļoti piekasīgi, jo par taču arī ir šis stāsts.

----------


## janisp

jā, čaļi, jūs savā aprobežotībā drīz pārspēsiet paši sevi :: ...!!
ja jums Daniels Weiss un Igors Levins nav autoritātes, Phils Teilor ar Gilmoru, Stockfish, Chesky rec , FIM nav ievērības vērti, tad jums atliek pašiem spēlēt, pašiem producēt, pašiem masterēt, pašiem tumbas un pastūžus būvēt un BŪT LAIMĪGIEM!

----------


## Jack Daniels

> nu un vara tips rūpnīcas detaļu izvados un platēs ? arī pēc pasūtījuma? sapinies meistarībā. lodalva arī pēc pasūtījuma- sudraba lode?  ja (izskatās pat ne roku darbs, bet robota lodējums) .


 Detaļas ļoti labas, platēs varš gan speciāls, lodalva tiešām sudraba un lodē ar rokām pēc pasūtījuma. Pēc 100% apmaksas jāgaida 2-3 meneši.

----------


## Vikings

Nu tad neiespringsti mums jājot prātu un ej nīksti savā lapelē. Tu pamatoji kādēļ zeltu VAJAG klāt uz tīra vara? Tu pamatoji kādēļ USB vads ietekmē skaņu? Nē? Nu tad ko Tu vēl gaidi tehniķu forumā?

----------


## JDat

> jā, čaļi, jūs savā aprobežotībā drīz pārspēsiet paši sevi...!!
> ja jums Daniels Weiss un Igors Levins nav autoritātes, Phils Teilor ar Gilmoru, Stockfish, Chesky rec , FIM nav ievērības vērti, tad jums atliek pašiem spēlēt, pašiem producēt, pašiem masterēt, pašiem tumbas un pastūžus būvēt un BŪT LAIMĪGIEM!


 Vai šis Igors Levins un šis Daniels Weiss

Principā. Uz kāda pamata tu sauc autoritātes? Tik pat labi var pieminēt Alexey Lukin. Kādam tas kaut ko izsaka? Laikam jau ne. Ja nevari pamatot savu domu, tad nebārsties ar tupiem spriedelējumiem. Tu esi vēl aprobežotāks zābāks ne kā sakumā likās.

Jack Daniels teica ka tu vari tehniski labāk pamatot dažādas lietas. Pamato tehniski kā darbojas Acoustically Focused Clocking (AFC).

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nu tad neiespringsti mums jājot prātu un ej nīksti savā lapelē. Tu pamatoji kādēļ zeltu VAJAG klāt uz tīra vara? Tu pamatoji kādēļ USB vads ietekmē skaņu? Nē? Nu tad ko Tu vēl gaidi tehniķu forumā?


 Gaidu kad tehniķi no tukšas runāšanas pāries pie reālim darbiem, ceru ka Jūs mākat arī kautko konkurēt spējīgu uzlodēt arī Latvijā, gribu to nopirkt, ražot, ielikt zelta kastē un pārdot ārzemju lohiem, gribu nopelnīt un vairāk nestrādāt, un tad vienkārši darīt to ko gribu.

Gribu lai jūs man pierādītu ar reālim darbiem un mērījumiem ka man nav taisnība un es ar saviem ārzemju ražotājiem esmu lohs.

Pierādiet un visa pasaule nolieks galvas jūsu priekša.

Vai tiešām tas par daudz gribēts???

----------


## JDat

Katra darbi un nedarbi lai paliek uz katra paša sirdsapziņas. Ne visi ir tādi kaitnieki, ka gatavi uzlodēt lohotronu un iesmērēt. Tā pat ir ko mācīties gan no lohotoniem (kā nevajag darīt) gan no kartīgām iekārtām. Citi cilvēki citas vērtības.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Katra darbi un nedarbi lai paliek uz katra paša sirdsapziņas. Ne visi ir tādi kaitnieki, ka gatavi uzlodēt lohotronu un iesmērēt. Tā pat ir ko mācīties gan no lohotoniem (kā nevajag darīt) gan no kartīgām iekārtām. Citi cilvēki citas vērtības.


 Gribu dzirdēt kārtīgas iekārtas. Vai spēsi tādu parādīt un ļaut paklausīties. Būšu ļoti pateicīgs.

----------


## osscar

nav iekš LV foruma pasūtīumu. Man DIY forumā skandināvi ir prasījuši lai uzlodēju kādu klonu, jo viņiem dārgas detaļas. Tagad man nav laika, bet ja ziemā - iespējams. Gā ja runa tieši par F5 un Hiragas Le monster kloniem. Jamajiem tur ar detaļām švaki, viss dārgs.Tiesa, tas nebūtu smuki jamos pārdot - jo shēmas ir pieejams netā priekš pašgatavošanas, bet par naudu teorētiski nedrīkstētu tirgot, kā ķīnieši kitus ebaja-nu tiem jau po.

rekur piem. lietuvieša F5 klons.
nekāda vaina (puisis savu 350Ls ielicis - smuka kaste no hifi200 vismaz uz 200Ls + 150Ls par detaļām ):

----------


## JDat

> Katra darbi un nedarbi lai paliek uz katra paša sirdsapziņas. Ne visi ir tādi kaitnieki, ka gatavi uzlodēt lohotronu un iesmērēt. Tā pat ir ko mācīties gan no lohotoniem (kā nevajag darīt) gan no kartīgām iekārtām. Citi cilvēki citas vērtības.
> 
> 
>  Gribu dzirdēt kārtīgas iekārtas. Vai spēsi tādu parādīt un ļaut paklausīties. Būšu ļoti pateicīgs.


 Audio nav mana sirdslieta. Man ir citas intereses.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Katra darbi un nedarbi lai paliek uz katra paša sirdsapziņas. Ne visi ir tādi kaitnieki, ka gatavi uzlodēt lohotronu un iesmērēt. Tā pat ir ko mācīties gan no lohotoniem (kā nevajag darīt) gan no kartīgām iekārtām. Citi cilvēki citas vērtības.
> 
> 
>  Gribu dzirdēt kārtīgas iekārtas. Vai spēsi tādu parādīt un ļaut paklausīties. Būšu ļoti pateicīgs.
> 
> 
>  Audio nav mana sirdslieta. Man ir citas intereses.


 1- ja tā nav jūsu sirdslieta, kā jūs varat atļauties tik viszinoši par to spriest
2- varbūt varat kādu ieteikt kuram ir īsta un pareiza manta tādiem audiofīļiem ka es. Negribas nomirt no vecuma nedzirdot īstu mantu.

----------


## JDat

Ja es neskrieunu pēc zelta vadiem, tad tas nenozīmē ka es nedrīkstu par tiem spriest. Sevišķi kad parādīs idioti, kuri uzskata ka zin visu, bet sajēgas no tā ko dzird nav ne kādas. Nav pat elementāru zināšanu elektronikā. Vienīgā autoritārā frāze: es dzirdu. Tas ir absolūti subjektīvi ko tu tur dzirdi. Klāt pie savas autoritātes pieliek lielus ciparus. Lai palielinās autoritāte. Kur paliek objektīvisms? Tu ar savie tekstiem apkauno HiEnd instustiju.

HiEnd cilvēkus neinteresē cena, tapēc viņi ir gatavi izmest par to lielas naudas. HiEndistus (nejaukt ar sildīto vadu lohiem) interesē aparātu performance. Izpiest no sistām maksimālo kvalitāti. Biezie lohi, kas salasās žunālus bez sajēgas, sapērk dārgos verķus, nav HiEnd pazinēji. Viņi tik un tā paliek lohi. Par naudu HiEndisu nenopirksi. Tāda ir tā reālā situācija valsti. Katrs uzskata ka par naudu var nopirkt visu, par HiEndista dzidi. Nolaidies tak uz zemes. Tavas ausis nav ne kāds mērinstumets. Tas ko tu dzirdi ir tava personīgā subjektīvā padarīšana, nevis autoritatīvs viedoklis, kuru tu uzspied dzitiem. Un ja tev nepiebalso, tad ir lohi, kas nevar nopirkt normālu mantu utt utjp. Neaizmirsti ka fizikas likumus nevar nopirkt par naudu.

Galu galā, cilvēkam tavā vecumā jau vairs ne ko ieskādros. Ko ieņēmis prātā to jau vairs nemainīs. Nesaprotu vienu lietu. Ko tu, janisp uc tamlīdzihi lohu sektas pārstāvji meklējat forumā, kur ir neticīgi santīmpisēji. Ko jūs gribat panākt? Atvērt acis? Acis jums paīem ir 'jātver un jānolaižas uz zemies, kur valda fizikas likumi. Tak idiotisms kaut kāds. Jūsu gadījumā (biezo lohu gadījums) ir pilnīgi vienalga vai naudu izmest HiEnd tehnikā bez poņas vai noziedot Jaunajai paaudzei. Pienesums i vienā i otrā gadījumā būs tik pat liels. Kāda starpība kam ticēt: Sildītajiem vadiem vai kādai sektai?

----------


## Jack Daniels

Man te vecs čoms no Francijas salodēja kopā ar domu biedriem pastiprinātāju. Baigi labi skan, bet dārgi. Vai kāds var izveidot līdzvērtīgu.

http://www.francktchang.com

The Grand Mono is our reference statement amplifier. It delivers a crushing 2.400 watts into 8 ohms (3.600 into 4 ohms, 4.500 into 2 ohms) and peak current and voltage swing figures of 240A and 140V. Even so its reflexes are blindingly fast and frequency response is a very broad DC to 500kHz ±0/3dB. Damping factor for uncompromised speaker control is 10.000 from 20Hz to 20.000Hz and the signal-to-noise ratio is better than 120dB to keep up with today's high-resolution music material. Each monaural amplifier weighs 90kg (198lbs) and measures 505 x 630 x270mm WxDxH (19.9 x 24.8 x 10.6"). Rear panel provisions are two IEC power inlets, biwire terminals and XLR or RCA* inputs.

(* To use the RCA inputs, the provided metal bridges must be inserted into the XLR terminals.)

----------


## osscar

ko tu postē kaut kādas nekonkrētas saites, nevari normālu linku ielikt ?  kārtējais rezonatoru akmentiņu un kabeļu ieliktnīšu , ui atvaionojos paliktnīšu saits, Nu un 2400W amps ? kam tādu vajag. pie tādas jaudas - pašizmakasa vismaz 2K ls. 
Bez darba. nu darbs vēl 2K + peļņa 10 000 . Lūk cena ko TU un biezie maksā. 
Man tādas jaudas ampi neinteresē, tāpēc tādus nekad nebūvēšu.
jā un šim ampamir kārtēja naudas slaukšanas iespēja - bi-wire, sak var tak dubultā vadus nopirkt  ::   ::  lai dzīvo bi-wire.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Ja es neskrieunu pēc zelta vadiem, tad tas nenozīmē ka es nedrīkstu par tiem spriest. Sevišķi kad parādīs idioti, kuri uzskata ka zin visu, bet sajēgas no tā ko dzird nav ne kādas. Nav pat elementāru zināšanu elektronikā. Vienīgā autoritārā frāze: es dzirdu. Tas ir absolūti subjektīvi ko tu tur dzirdi. Klāt pie savas autoritātes pieliek lielus ciparus. Lai palielinās autoritāte. Kur paliek objektīvisms? Tu ar savie tekstiem apkauno HiEnd instustiju.
> 
> HiEnd cilvēkus neinteresē cena, tapēc viņi ir gatavi izmest par to lielas naudas. HiEndistus (nejaukt ar sildīto vadu lohiem) interesē aparātu performance. Izpiest no sistām maksimālo kvalitāti. Biezie lohi, kas salasās žunālus bez sajēgas, sapērk dārgos verķus, nav HiEnd pazinēji. Viņi tik un tā paliek lohi. Par naudu HiEndisu nenopirksi. Tāda ir tā reālā situācija valsti. Katrs uzskata ka par naudu var nopirkt visu, par HiEndista dzidi. Nolaidies tak uz zemes. Tavas ausis nav ne kāds mērinstumets. Tas ko tu dzirdi ir tava personīgā subjektīvā padarīšana, nevis autoritatīvs viedoklis, kuru tu uzspied dzitiem. Un ja tev nepiebalso, tad ir lohi, kas nevar nopirkt normālu mantu utt utjp. Neaizmirsti ka fizikas likumus nevar nopirkt par naudu.
> 
> Galu galā, cilvēkam tavā vecumā jau vairs ne ko ieskādros. Ko ieņēmis prātā to jau vairs nemainīs. Nesaprotu vienu lietu. Ko tu, janisp uc tamlīdzihi lohu sektas pārstāvji meklējat forumā, kur ir neticīgi santīmpisēji. Ko jūs gribat panākt? Atvērt acis? Acis jums paīem ir 'jātver un jānolaižas uz zemies, kur valda fizikas likumi. Tak idiotisms kaut kāds. Jūsu gadījumā (biezo lohu gadījums) ir pilnīgi vienalga vai naudu izmest HiEnd tehnikā bez poņas vai noziedot Jaunajai paaudzei. Pienesums i vienā i otrā gadījumā būs tik pat liels. Kāda starpība kam ticēt: Sildītajiem vadiem vai kādai sektai?


 Es jau vismaz sesto reizi pūlos pateikt ka nevēlos neko uzspiest, bet tikai salīdzināt jūsu ģeniālos iztrādājumus ar bezjēdzīgi dargām un sliktām mantām. Kāpēc jūs no tā tik ļoti baidaties. Es gribu mainīties un esmu gatavs atzīt savas kļūdas. Lūdzu palīdziet man ātrāk to pārbaudīt.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ko tu postē kaut kādas nekonkrētas saites, nevari normālu linku ielikt ?  kārtējais rezonatoru akmentiņu un kabeļu ieliktnīšu , ui atvaionojos paliktnīšu saits, Nu un 2400W amps ? kam tādu vajag. pie tādas jaudas - pašizmakasa vismaz 2K ls. 
> Bez darba. nu darbs vēl 2K + peļņa 10 000 . Lūk cena ko TU un biezie maksā. 
> Man tādas jaudas ampi neinteresē, tāpēc tādus nekad nebūvēšu.


 Kas būvē. Esmu gatavs 2 gab nopirkt. cena 10k ls apmierina.

----------


## osscar

lasīt nemāki - 14K Ls sanāk rupji piemetot. Tu pirksi kaķi maisā ? nav ne parametru ne mērījumu  ::  ne shēmas, nekā. tik viena bilde netā. gatavs maksāt 30K ls par kaķi maisā ?  gan jau tam vīriņam analoga cena - pērc no viņa.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> lasīt nemāki - 14K Ls sanāk rupji piemetot. Tu pirksi kaķi maisā ? nav ne parametru ne mērījumu  ne shēmas, nekā. tik viena bilde netā. gatavs maksāt 30K ls par kaķi maisā ?  gan jau tam vīriņam analoga cena - pērc no viņa.


 Lasit maku, bet Jūs nemākat saskatīt ka es esmu gatavs maksāt 10k. Kaķi maisā nepirkšu un naudu maksāšu kad dzirdēšu kā skan, būs parametri un mērījumi. Shēmu izdomāsiet pats, jo savādāk par ko tad Jūs gribat tādu peļnu. Saprotot ar kādu peļņas normu jūs strādājat es domāju ka jums nebūs nekadu problēmu ieguldīties detaļās un darbaroku apmaksā. Ņemot vērā ka darbu jūs izceļat kā izdevumu pozīciju, laikam pats jūs to neražosiet, bet tikai pelnīsiet uz starpniecību, tad varbūt tomēr ieteiksiet kādu kas pats mak labu mantu uzražot.

----------


## arnis

varbuut mees arii ko nemaakam, bet tas ko maakam , ir saskatiit-- ka tu joprojaam neesi mainiijies, G-kungs . Joprojaam tie pashi ponti , tjipa-- es maksaashu, es peerku, juus visi lohi .  Tev tachu saka, ka pa naudu paarlieciibu nopirkt nevar. Cik man zinaams, tad ieprieksh tu raudaaji, ka neviens tevi paiistam nemiil, ka tikai naudas deelj. Tagad esi iepircis MBL, bet laikam iistenie audiomiilji arii tev iet ar liikumu, ka jaanolaizhas tik zemu , ka jaanaak tehniskaa forumaa mekleet kaadu, kas pavilksies uz klausiishanos. Un ja nepatiks, tad buus kaarteejais tavs nedraugs . Bet par ko tad mees varam diskuteet. Tu visu laiku aicini klausiities, bet -- vai tad tu pats neatceries, ka briidii, kad sagribeeji buut kruts dzeks, un pirki tos mbl, pat nezinaaji, kas tas taads staavvilnis ir ?? [ par ko tad diskuteet, ja tu tehniskas lietas nepaarzini ] . Tagad zini ? veel ko esi iemaaciijies pa sho laiku, kameer ir MBL?? esi saacis ko dzirdeet vai saklausiit, jeb tev taa izteele, ka dzirdi, naak papildus kopaa ar kaadu pasuudiigu traapiijushos Danielu ? 
Var jau meegjinaat ko diskuteet, ja katraa postaa nav jaaklausaas familiaars zemapzinjas mesage --- juus lohi, neko neesat dzirdeejushi, jums tik suudi vien maajaas ir,  ko juus te pontojat ..... 
Shajaa forumaa cilveekiem vajadziigs cits message , ceru, ka to saprati ...

----------


## Didzis

Tak nu beidziet te bezjēgā viens uz otra braukt virsū. Tādām runām nav nekādas jēgas   ::  Jack Daniels, kas tev konkrēti interesē? Man ir pilnīgi vienalga kādu pastiprinātāju salodēt. Ar lampiniekiem protams daudz lielāka pieredze, bet ja vajag var jau arī 2,5kW stiprekli salodēt  ::  Problēma jau citur. Ja vēl lampiniekam es saprotu, kas cilvēkiem to skaņā patīk un ja vajag 1% kropļojumi, tad uztaisīšu, ja vaja 6%, būs 6% , vajag otro harmoniku-būs  ::  Man jau kā reizi interesē mērijumi, lai saprastu, ko vajag salaist dēlī shēmā, lai, piemēram, starpbloku vadi ietekmētu skaņu. Ja tas cilvēkiem skaņā patīk, tad tādu shēmu uzlodēšu. Ja nopietna interese, tad uz rudeni būs viens A klases lampinieks. Vienīgi jauda gan nebūs 2,5kW, bet 3,5W. Ceru, ka galdnieks beidzot sataisīs, līdz tam laikam, sarkankoka korpusu ar bezdelīgastes stiprinājumiem.
Par mērijumiem es nopietni runāju, bet tikai aklajā testā. 
p.s. ja man kāds parādīs, ka USB vads var ietekmēt skaņu, tad točna požiku apēdīšu   ::  Tas nav iespējams!!!!!!

----------


## Jack Daniels

> p.s. ja man kāds parādīs, ka USB vads var ietekmēt skaņu, tad točna požiku apēdīšu   Tas nav iespējams!!!!!!


 Varu janip iedot usb un firewire siltech un usb aidioquest vadu no 8 līdz 15 augustam. Sarunā ar viņu kad vari piebraukt un paklausīties. 

P.S. Pižika apēšanas vietu izrunāsim vēlāk  ::

----------


## tornislv

Nopirku kaut kādu Silento Microsand cābeli ar kvarca smilšu dempfera apvalku ap vadiem, ļoti palīdzot shock absorbing un rezonances novēršanai. Nezinu gan, vai saklausīšu ko, bet pēc tam varu atdot interesentiem par pašizmaksu, es uz saviem lumpenu Bowersiem un Phonariem par pāris tūkstošiem tāpat jau ne sūda nedzirdēšu...   ::

----------


## a_masiks

Tomēr dīvaini - jo dārgāka aparatūra, jo sliktāk tā strādā! Zemas un vidējas klases audioaparatūrai pofig kādi kabeļi, galvenais lai mm2 būtu pietiekami, a baisi dārgā strādā tik nestabili, ka pat tīkla šņore var sačakarēt skaņu.




> Varu janip iedot usb un firewire siltech un usb aidioquest vadu no 8 līdz 15 augustam. Sarunā ar viņu kad vari piebraukt un paklausīties.


 iet runa par objektīvu vērtēšanu, nevis biksās čurāšanu no brendu nosaukumiem un cenām. ja jau ar ausi ir jāpārbauda, tad nafig visu aparatūru jāliek aiz aizkara. pieslēdz vienu kabeli (nezinot kādu un kur) - paklausās, pieslēdz usbu no 636 veika un paklausās. Viss. Un tad 100% pižiku vajadzēs ēst tev pašam.
Es remontēju mobīlos, audiorastisms man pie kājas. Tāpēc neuzskatu ka Vertuss strādā labāk par LG vai Samsungu (vai pat kreisu ķīnieti). Ibo TO es varu objektīvi nomērīt.

----------


## Long

Slinkums bija tulkot latviešu valodā, ceru, ka man piedosiet, bet Philip Newell (cilvēks, ka nodarbojas ar ierakstu studiju konsultēšanu, aprīkošanu) raksta tā:

Лет 6–7 назад, когда я еще был звукоинженером и руководителем студии “AFS”, один из
друзей-аудиофилов пригласил меня к себе в гости. Естественно, разговор зашел о музыке.
Мой друг убеждал меня, что звучание его акустических систем зависит от типа кабеля,
которым они подключаются к усилителю мощности. Возможно, в силу некоторого сно-
бизма я всегда воспринимал подобные разговоры, как чепуху. Но чтобы не обидеть своего
товарища, согласился поучаствовать в эксперименте. И случилось то, чего я никак не
ожидал. Я не верил своим ушам, но различия в звучании действительно были! Объяснить
это явление я никак не мог. Найти какую-то информацию, аргументированно объясняю-
щую это явление, мне тоже не удавалось. Одно могу сказать точно: с тех пор мое отноше-
ние к аудиофилам перестало быть насмешливо-высокомерным. За прошедшее время было
еще несколько похожих случаев, которые укрепили меня во мнении, что аудиофилы име-
ют право на свою точку зрения, а нам, людям, работающим в про-аудио, к этому мнению
следует прислушиваться.

----------


## ddff

Normaals raksts - cilveeks runaa par savu pieredzi. Man liidz shim nav veicies un visi testi ir nosleegushies hi-endistiem par sliktu. Taapat savu testa CD klausiishanaas dazhos salonos ir vedusi pie secinaajuma, ka price/performance neatbilst gaidiitajam. Varbuut vienkaarshi nav veicies un viss veel priekshaa. Tachu es buutu daudz vieglaak paarliecinaams, ja visas hi-end mantinju fenomenaalaas iipashiibas tiktu izskaidrotas no fizikas viedoklja un nonjemts misticisma pliivurs.

ddff

----------


## Jurkins

[quote=Мой друг убеждал меня, что звучание его акустических систем зависит от типа кабеля,
которым они подключаются к усилителю мощности.[/quote]
Šis teikums taču izsaka visu. Protams, ka būs atšķirība vai pieslēdz aseni ar vecu gludekļa kabeli, 2x0,75 elektrības drāti vai kabeli ar atbilstošu šķērsgriezumu, nu HVZ kapacitāti, induktivitāti u.t.t. Bet šeit nav ne vārda par sildītajiem vadiem.
Tēma ir trīs gaismas gadus gara, savstarpējie apvainojumi, piesauktas visādas autoritātes, kuras pateiks da jebko, lai viņu radītais produkts tiktu pirkts, visi karoče lohi, bet fizikāla izskaidrojuma neviena. Nu nav!!! Kronis visam ir stāsts par USB vadu. Yas, kas iet cauri audiofilu forumos, šeit nerullē, un tur nav par ko apvainoties. Bet ne jau nu vienīgie mēs tādi http://www.3dnews.ru/offsyanka/611567/print. Jā, jā, testi netika veigti autoritātes Išigivikamas klātbūtnē...
Laikam vienīgais no piesauktajām autoritātēm, kas man zināmi, ir Pass. Izlasot vienu viņa rakstu, mani fascinēja (rēcu konkrēti) teikums, ka auss esot vientakta "ierīce", tāpēc divtaktu pastūži skanot sliktāk. Lieki piebilst, ka raksts bija par "zenu" superlabajām īpašibām. Tas gan Passam pēc tam neliedza slavēt savus First Watt (divtaktniekus!!!), štrunts par tām ausīm. Ne par matu negribu noliegt Passa ģenialitāti (varbūt, par stipru teikts), bet, teikšu kā ir - vajag filtrēt infu. Kur apakšā ir piķis, tur nekādas morāles normas nedarbojas, var izmelot vilku no meža ārā.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Atdilde uz daudziem komentāriem.

1- Šis tiešām ir elektroniskais forums, bet sadaļā beztēma par jatājumu audiotrastija, audiomānija, audifīlija kas pēc būtības apzīmē cilvēku kopienu kas ir apsēsta ar mūzikas skanējumu bet nevis parametru analizēšanu.
2- Krievu kā arī citu valodu lamuvārdi nevarētu būt pielietoti no tehnofīlu puses, jo šo vārdu fizikālie parametri pagaidām nav izmērāmi
3- Audifils ir cilvēks kas klausās nūziku un labsajūtu gūst no skanējuma bet nevis no tehnisko parametru studēšanas ( viņš tajos nevēlas iedziļināties ). Vienīgais kritērijas - dzirdu un jūtu, IR vai NAV fīlings, labsajūta, kaifs utt -*PIRCĒJS*
4- Tehnofils, tehnomans utt ir cilvēks kas ir ieciklējies uz tehniskim parametriem un kurš gūst labsajūtu no līknēm un mērījumiem, bet kurš  diemžēl uzskata ka ja līknes atbilst šodienas Viedoklim par ideāliem parametriem tad arī skan. Kā ir reālā dzīvē viņu maz intresē.- *ZINĀTNIEKS*
5- Tehnofobs ir tehnofils vai tehnomas kurš kā cilvēks BAIDĀS salīdzināt savu " super pareizo aparatūru " ar bagāto lohu bejēdzīgi dārgo un nekam nederīgo aparatūru, kabeļiem, zvaniņiem, dakšām, sildītiem kabeļiem, un citiem pilnīgi nevajadzīgiem "sūdiem"- *TEHNOMĪZĒJS*
6- Audiosalons- cilvēku grupa kas uzklausa stulbo bagāto lohu ( jo tikai tādiem ir nauda) - *PIRCĒJU* vēlmes un pasūta to super gudrajiem un tapēc nabagiem *ZINĀTNIEKIEM*
6- Bagātais lohs - *PIRCĒJS* kuršs ne pārāk labi zin ko vēlās un savas vēlmes drīkst aprakstīt pielietojot krievu un citu valodu lamuvārdus, jo pateictoties viņa pasūtījumam Zinātniekiem un Audiosalonam ir *DARBS* un līdz ar to arī nauda ģimenes uzturēšanai.
7- Tehnoonānists - vīriešu dzimuma tehnofobs, kurš pēc *PIRCĒJA* izrādītās vēlmes joprojām atsakās salīdzināt savus super labos aparātu ar sūdiem ko bagātais lohs ir nopircis. Grib dzīvot tikai savu reālo fizisko un fizikālo mērījumu pasaulē. Reālas saiknes ar audiofiliju nau, jo viņam to nevajag, galvenais mērījumu izdruka.
*ES* - pircējs audiofils, audiomans, utt, kas ir gatavs Ļaut Jums zinatniekiem izmērīt super dārgas iekārtas,kabeļs un citus neizprotamus brīnumus , lai Jūs zinātu ko ražot vai varētu man reāli pierādīt ka es biju pilnīgs idiots pērkot to visu no pasaulē atzītiem ražotājie. 

Neesat *TEHNOFOBI* vai *TEHNOONĀNISTI* un iegūsiet daudz jaunu *PIRCĒJU*

P.S. Ļoti gribās lai mana un citu latvijas bagāto audiofilu- lohu nauda paliek Latvijā, bet nevis ieplūst ārzemju ražotāju kabatās. 
Pērkam Latvijas preci.
Lai jums un mums izdodas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

[quote=a_masiks]Tomēr dīvaini - jo dārgāka aparatūra, jo sliktāk tā strādā! Zemas un vidējas klases audioaparatūrai pofig kādi kabeļi, galvenais lai mm2 būtu pietiekami, a baisi dārgā strādā tik nestabili, ka pat tīkla šņore var sačakarēt skaņu.




> Varu janip iedot usb un firewire siltech un usb aidioquest vadu no 8 līdz 15 augustam. Sarunā ar viņu kad vari piebraukt un paklausīties.


 iet runa par objektīvu vērtēšanu, nevis biksās čurāšanu no brendu nosaukumiem un cenām. ja jau ar ausi ir jāpārbauda, tad nafig visu aparatūru jāliek aiz aizkara. pieslēdz vienu kabeli (nezinot kādu un kur) - paklausās, pieslēdz usbu no 636 veika un paklausās. Viss. Un tad 100% pižiku vajadzēs ēst tev pašam.
Es remontēju mobīlos, audiorastisms man pie kājas. Tāpēc neuzskatu ka Vertuss strādā labāk par LG vai Samsungu (vai pat kreisu ķīnieti). Ibo TO es varu objektīvi nomērīt.[/quote:2rrxuo2m]

Man drīz pietrūks spēka un galvenais vēlēšanās ar jums dalīties savā priekā ko gūstu no muzikas klausīšanās. Negribat, neklausaties un nemērat, bet tad arī nekad vairāk nesakat ka audiofili ir mīzēji kas baidās no mērījumiem un turpiniet sevi pašapmierināt ar parametru un gudru terminu pieminēšanu. Katrs gūst labsajūtu tā kā viņs vēlas, bet tam vairs nav nekāda sakara ar audiofīliju. 

P.S. Es iedošu kabeļus janip uz viņa veikalu ( viņš vismaz ar gludekļim var materiāli atbildēt) un darat ko gribat - klausaties, mērat, laizat, apdiršat, apbrīnojat, pazemojat, utt. Es varu radīt Jums iespēju - secinājumi un viedokļi no jums. Ja viņi būs godīgi, ar prieku palasīšu. ( bez lamuvārdiem ).

P.S.S. Apbrīnoju un vēl vairāk sāku cienīt janiP kurš ir gatavs tērēt savu laiku lai Jums kautko iemācītu.
Es 5 dienu laikā esmu dzirdējis sev veltītus lamu vārdus varāk nekā pēdējo 5 gadu laikā, bet tāda laikam ir Latvijas realitāte - neviens labs darbs nepaliek nesodīts.
JaniP - turies, vai beidz mocīties ar šo pārgudro vunderkigu bērnudārzu, viņi kādrez piaugs un sāks beidzot klausīties muziku.

----------


## jankus

> Tomēr dīvaini - jo dārgāka aparatūra, jo sliktāk tā strādā! Zemas un vidējas klases audioaparatūrai pofig kādi kabeļi, galvenais lai mm2 būtu pietiekami, a baisi dārgā strādā tik nestabili, ka pat tīkla šņore var sačakarēt skaņu.


 Zemas un vidējas klases aparatūra strādā tik sūdīgi, ka Tu to, ka tas vads sačakarē skaņu nemaz nepamani. To Tu sāc pamanīt uz labākas aparatūras, kam ir lielāka, ja var tā teikt, izšķirtspēja.

----------


## LPSR

Te viens piedāvā samaksāt 1 000 000$ ja pierādīs ka "labie" vadi skan labāk par jeņķu "Monster Cables". Vēl nav dzirdēts, ka kādam tas būtu izdevies, lai gan raksts jau vecs. http://www.dpk.com.ua/content/20191 Varbūt tomēr šie elektroniķi nav neveiksminieki?

----------


## jankus

> Te viens piedāvā samaksāt 1 000 000$ ja pierādīs ka "labie" vadi skan labāk par jeņķu "Monster Cables". Vēl nav dzirdēts, ka kādam tas būtu izdevies, lai gan raksts jau vecs. http://www.dpk.com.ua/content/20191 Varbūt tomēr šie elektroniķi nav neveiksminieki?


 He, labs reklāmas triks no "Monster cables" viedokļa. A ej nu pierādi man, ka tas vads skan labāk par to! Patīk man tas Monster cables vads un viss- izstiepies vai saraujies.  ::  Tāpat kā ej nu pierādi, ka Audi ir smukāks par Volkswagenu, ja man patīk kā izskatās Volkswagen.  :: 
btw, Monster cables arī ir visai padārgs brends..

----------


## JDat

Jankus! Moster ne monster. Lietas būtību tas nemaina. Nopelni 1 000 000 Jaunam HiEnd komplektam. Tev vajag tikai pierādīt ka tu dzirdi atšķirību.


Jack Daniels! Kas labāk uz MAC Skan .wav .flac vai .m4a un kāpēc?  :: 

Daži te pieminēja kaut kādas personības, šamaņus un citus zvērus.

Man arī ir savas personības, tikāi tās nav konkrēti cilvēki, bet gan organizācijas:
http://www.aes.org/
http://www.ieee.org/

Vēl jau arī http://www.ebu.ch/

Ļoti interesanti tas ka šīs organizācijas neko nesaka par sildītajiem vadiem, laikam tur ir vieni lohi-santīmpisēji. Ne tā?

Šo un šo var nepieminēt, jo tas nav pa tēmu.  :: 

Vispār... Man kā iesācējam patika raksts no Wikipedia. Skaidrs ka diagnoze jau sen ir uzstādīta, tikai vēl nav atrastas zāles kā to ārstēt.

EDIT: Un te kokrēti par kabeļiem.

----------


## Didzis

Sava taisnība jau Jack Daniels ir. Audiofīli kalusās mūziku a kādi parametri aparātiem galīgi tos  neinteresē. Tas jau ir normāli. Nu patīk cilvēkam specifiskie lampinieka kropļojumi un viss! Pofig, ka frekvenču raksturlīknē "pumpa", bet cilvēkam patīk tāda skaņa   ::  . Ja būtu tāda attieksme no audiomīlētāju puses, tad nekādu konfliktu nerastos. Nu nezin cilvēks, apsteidz tie elektroni gaismas ātrumu, vai neapsteidz- audimilētājam patīk kā skan viņa sistēma un viss. Problēmas jau sākas, kad audiomīlētāji un visādu pričendaļu tirgotāji sāk "bārstīties" ar tehniskiem terminiem un un izdara "zinātniskus secinājumus". Tak skaidrs, ka neviens tehniski izglītots cilvēks nevar izturēt tās aplamības un sāas skarbu vārdu apmaiņa   ::  . Katram vienkārši ir jānodarbojas ar savām lietām- agiomīletāji klausās mūziku kā tiem patīk, bet lodētāji lodē aparātus, kādi patīk audiofīliem un problemu nav   ::

----------


## jankus

> Jankus! Moster ne monster. Lietas būtību tas nemaina. Nopelni 1 000 000 Jaunam HiEnd komplektam. Tev vajag tikai pierādīt ka tu dzirdi atšķirību.


 Nē, tur jau tā lieta, ka nevis man ir jāpierāda, ka es dzirdu atšķirību, bet man tad būtu jāpierāda, ka viņš dzird atšķirību.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Ja jau ar mērījumiem nevar ietekmēt *PIRCĒJA* subjektīvo (es nesaku - nepareizo vai neesošo, jo man arī tas Santanas koncerts, ko es Maskavā 17. jūnijā apmeklēju, likās labāks par to, ko klausījos 2008. gada jūnijā Londonā) iespaidu par kabeļa pienesumu skaņas uzlabošanā, tad atliek secināt, ka pēc iespējas lielāka cena un labs marketings, kā arī pseidozinātniska vāvuļošana ir pats labākais pārdošanas ierocis.

Ņemam 10 gadus ar UHF sildītu un normalizētu antenas fīdera centrālo dzīslu, uztinam ekrānu no Ventspilī no radioteleskopa izrautajiem apsudabotajiem kabeļiem, saceram reklāmas tekstu un sākam tirgot.



> *"AmberSand Cables"*
> 
> The Best the Norhern Shores Can Deliver! Handmade in Latvia!
> 
> Our cables is made using unique materials - all our cables are produced in limited number due the uniqueness of our supplement materials, so buy while stock last!
> 
> The first in our series is ultimate Amber Sand Cable AHC-Zero. As you can guess from the name, it is handmade in Riga, employing the latest in both electrical engineering and the nanotechnology engineering. These cables use our unique non-plastic linen enclosure, filled with the finest quartz micro-sand from the shores of Baltic sea, pure and white as the snow, specially treated to remove even slightest traces of organic residue using our RemoveItForewer (tm) technology. The core of the cable is made from the Soviet Era military UHF radar antennae feeder cable - OFC it is, naturally, but additionally it already have 10 000 hours of burn-in applied, so the structure of the cable is perfectly aligned. We have obtained only 870 metres of such cable so the first stock of our ultimate cables is only 400 sets of 0.75m stereo cables, as we closely inspected , using ultrasound and electronic microscopy, every inch of the core and only the pieces without any defect were used.


 And so on and on and on. Protams, man te ātri klabinot, mazliet marketologu slengs vietām nesanāca, vai ne pārāk veiklas valodas formas, bet mazliet tikai jāpiestrādā  ::

----------


## JDat

> Jankus! Moster ne monster. Lietas būtību tas nemaina. Nopelni 1 000 000 Jaunam HiEnd komplektam. Tev vajag tikai pierādīt ka tu dzirdi atšķirību.
> 
> 
>  Nē, tur jau tā lieta, ka nevis man ir jāpierāda, ka es dzirdu atšķirību, bet man tad būtu jāpierāda, ka viņš dzird atšķirību.


 Paga paga.
Te ir pirmavots. Izlasi uzmanīgi.

----------


## LPSR

> Jankus! Moster ne monster. Lietas būtību tas nemaina. Nopelni 1 000 000 Jaunam HiEnd komplektam. Tev vajag tikai pierādīt ka tu dzirdi atšķirību.
> 
> 
>  Nē, tur jau tā lieta, ka nevis man ir jāpierāda, ka es dzirdu atšķirību, bet man tad būtu jāpierāda, ka viņš dzird atšķirību.


 Tulkojums skan šādi "Var mēģināt pierādīt viņam, ka tas produkts ir labāks nekā vienkāršais Monster Cables markas kabelis" 
Jankus, pats nonāci pretrunās *Tāpat kā ej nu pierādi, ka Audi ir smukāks par Volkswagenu, ja man patīk kā izskatās Volkswagen.* kabeļa izskats nav tas pats kas kvalitāte. Ir jau tie dārgie kabeļi smuki. Arī aparatūra ir smuka. Skrūvītes un lampiņas arī smukas.

----------


## jankus

> Tulkojums skan šādi "Var mēģināt pierādīt viņam, ka tas produkts ir labāks nekā vienkāršais Monster Cables markas kabelis" 
> Jankus, pats nonāci pretrunās. Ir jau tie dārgie kabeļi smuki. Arī aparatūra ir smuka. Skrūvītes un lampiņas arī smukas.


 Laikam nebiji sapratis manu domu, ka tagad visiem stāsti par kaut kādām pretrunām, kurās es esot nonācis.
Nu nezinu kā viņš bija iedomājies lai viņam to pierādā, jāpalasa..

----------


## Delfins

Pilnīgi pietiks, ja starp 10 kabeļiem viens būs "krutais" un pārējie "parastie". Ej un pierādi, ka spēj precīzi atšķirt kādas reizes 20x, lai izslēgtu "uzminēšanu". Varēsi?
Lai būtu interesantāk, var paņemt kabeļus no gludekļiem, veciem psrs elktromontāžas bieziem vadiem un t.t.

----------


## LPSR

Ja jūs jūtat atšķirību kabeļu "skanējumam" tad kādēļ to nepierādīt un vēl nenopelnīt naudu, lai varētu nopirkt pašu, pašu dārgāko no aparatūras un vadiem? Un tad *Klausīties mūziku*. Kādēļ mums mēģināt pierādīt, kuri neko nejēdz no mūzikas, nejēdz viņu klausīties. Esmu lasījis ka *labo vadu* ražotāji 80% peļņas iegulda mārketingā. Labam produktam ir nepieciešama tik liela reklāma?

----------


## jankus

> Pilnīgi pietiks, ja starp 10 kabeļiem viens būs "krutais" un pārējie "parastie". Ej un pierādi, ka spēj precīzi atšķirt kādas reizes 20x, lai izslēgtu "uzminēšanu". Varēsi?
> Lai būtu interesantāk, var paņemt kabeļus no gludekļiem, veciem psrs elktromontāžas bieziem vadiem un t.t.


 To gan es nesaprotu, kāpēc vajag 10. Pat no 10 dažādu pastiprinātāju klausīšanās, piemēram, man galvā viss būtu sajucis tā, ka beigu beigās vairs nespētu pateikt, kurš ir MBL, Vincents vai UKU-020. Pietiek ar diviem kabeļiem. Testu var atkārtot vairākas reizes. Pie tam, ja tas būtu jādara man, testam piekristu tikai ar ļoti labi pazīstamu aparatūru, pie kuras esmu pieradis, pierastas telpas, pašam sava mūzikālā materiāla un tam vajadzētu pietiekami daudz laika. 




> Ņemam 10 gadus ar UHF sildītu un normalizētu antenas fīdera centrālo dzīslu, uztinam ekrānu no Ventspilī no radioteleskopa izrautajiem apsudabotajiem kabeļiem, saceram reklāmas tekstu un sākam tirgot.


 Bez ironijas, tādam no Ventspils radioteleskopa izrautajam kabelim būtu jāskan ļoti labi. Ja būtu iespēja par puslīdz normālām naudām kādu metriņu tāda kabeļa paņemt- neatteiktos.
Viens mans ļoti labi pazīstams hiendists bija salīdzinājis savus paštaisītos interkonekta kabeļus no tāda militārā vada ar Qed Silver spiral vadiem. Secinājumi bija neviennozīmīgi- šis tas patikās Qedu skanējumā labāk kā paštaisītajiem vadiem, šis tas paštaisītajiem vadiem labāk kā Qediem.

----------


## tornislv

Jankus, es neironizēju, es faktiski biznesa plānu te piedāvāju  :: 
Ventspils kabeļiem man pieeja nav, kaut gan - varētu painteresēties, bet vecam fīderim gan  ::

----------


## janisp

Jack Daniels, pateicos par morālo atbalstu un visai veiksmīgo jaunvārdu, kuru turpmāk arī pielietošu.
      Tad nu par tēmas sākumu. tai filmā rādīta kvalitatīva Marantz sistēma, saslēgta ar dārgiem vadiem, un cilvēks cenšas parādīt slēguma "šaurās vietas", tas ir neekranēti tīkla sparudņi, nezemētas komponentes. Tad nu audiofobi, metās man pierādīt, ka tas viss ir štrunts,tai skaitā arī vaļējās, neizmantotās signāla ieejas. 
      Es ne vienu brīdi necenšos pierādīt, ka jums jāpērk vadi par tūkstošiem- iesākumam izvēlieties atbilstoša šķersgriezuma (Longs jau minēja, ka strāvas pie zemām frekvencēm un lielām jaudām ir pamatīgas) kapara vadu, uzvelciet ekrāna zeķi, tad dekoratīvo pārklājumu un būs jums vads, kurš neizstaro elektromagnētiskā lauka traucējumus uz pārējiem sistēmas vadiem. Ja tas būs iezemēts (ja iezemēta zemes spaile rozetē), tas arī samazinās augstfrekvences traucējumu ietekmi, kuri caur tīkla vadu iekļūst  aparātā. Jā pēdējie pāris metri ir ļoti svarīgi, jo šie divi metri kā antena pieslēgti tieši jūsu aparātam. Un teksts, ka simtiem un kilometriem vada ir pirms rozetes it kā spēcīgs arguments, bet neaizmirstiet ka AF tīkla vadā tāpat vājinās un tiek lietoti arī tīkla filtri. Ko līdz labs filtrs, ja kabelis no tā līdz aparātam strādā kā forša antena.  Tāda vada izveide  maksā kapeikas, bet, tas ir pa spēkam jebkuram. 

Bet te jau tehnofīli darīt to negrib, vieglāk pierādīt, ka mēs audiofīli esam tādi dīvainīši. Man te Vikings aizrādīja,ka necenšos tehniski pierādīt, izskaidrot utt... draugi, atvainojos, jūs studējāt, jūs esat tehniski izglītoti,un mamma google palīdzēs, netā tik daudz materiālu, lasiet, meklējiet, ja ir interese..
ja tādas nav, kāda iemesla pēc man jūs ir jāpārliecina???? 
   Tādēļ ari uzdevu jautājumu, kādu sistēmu kurš klausās, lai būtu skaidrība ar ko runāju...Didzis atbildēja, Oscars arī...un viss

----------


## Vikings

Hah, interese ir gan. Daudz kas arī ir lasīts. Tādēļ arī ir jautājumi, jo manas šī brīža zināšanas saka, ka Tu kļūdies. Tad vēlreiz - kā tad tur ir ar to USB skaņas uzlabošanu vai vara apzeltīšanu?

----------


## Delfins

> To gan es nesaprotu, kāpēc vajag 10. Pat no 10 dažādu pastiprinātāju klausīšanās, piemēram, man galvā viss būtu sajucis tā, ka beigu beigās vairs nespētu pateikt, kurš ir MBL, Vincents vai UKU-020.


 Nu re.. pats arī atbildēji... nespēj atšķirt.
Turklāt ne 10 stiprekļi, bet tikai desmit dažādi vadi.. padomā vēlreiz, kāpēc..

----------


## janisp

par usb vadu- labi viking, paliks vēsāks pasaukšu, paklausīsimies, ja Jack Daniels piešķirs kādu no saviem labajiem kabeļiem. Man šī, datoraudio tēma ir visai jauna, bet tagad Dac ar usb  ir, varēsim kopā pamēģināt...jo biju klausījies, kā jau teicu uz mazajām grīdas utopijām ar Ayre galiem un Nodrost Tyr + valhalla starpbloku vadi (kuri pāris dārgāki kā mana sistēma)  :: 

tad par zelta uzklāšanu uz vara- no skaņas viedokļa tas ir vislabākais bet arī gandrīz dārgākais variants- uzklāšanas process esot sarežģīt, tādēļ parastajos konektoros lieto niķeli kā starpslāni, kurš no audiofilu viedokļa degradē skaņu, tad jau labāk tas niķelis pats par sevi...Tevis pieminētie zelts+varš trūkumi paliek,plus vēl zemā nodilumizturība, bet uz ko neiesi skaņas dēļ...
 Cits variants ir sudraba pārklājums, tas vieglāk klājas uz vara vai misiņa, tādēļ to lieto kā starpslāni klājot Rodiju uz konektoriem. Ir viedoklis, ka rodijs piešķir skanējumam pārlieku spilgtumu, dažās sistēmās..

----------


## JDat

Par elektrības vada ekranēšanu. Teorētiski jau taisnība, bet...
Ja izmanto 0.5 tonnas smagu filtru barošanai, tad no filtra uz savu agregātu ir vērts uzlikt normālu elektrības vadu ar ekrānu, kurš pieslēgts pie zemējuma. Sienas rozetes zeme? Ja pats neesi kārtīgu zemējumu uztaisījis tad figņa tā visa zemejuma lieta (90 % gadījumi). Ja nav filtra pa vidu, tad pēdējie divi metri ekranēti ar ne ko daudz nedod. 

Gala jautājums: cik lielu ietekmi uz skanējumu atstās setup ar megafiltru un bez tā...

----------


## JDat

Janisp. Ne visas USB kartes būs vienlīdz labas. Jack Daniels karte ir laba, jo iekšā ir dejittering buferis. Ja nav tāda bufera (standarta USB sistēmas buferis nebūs pietiekošs), tad kartei HiENDiska vērtība ir maza. Labai kartei (DACam) jābūt ar kārtīgu HiEndisku cloku. Savukārt defaultais USB clocks ir pārāk neprecīzs no HiEND viedokļa. Zelta kabelis nepienesīs ne ko labāku pie sūda. Kabelis teorijā var tikai samazināt savu ietekmi uz jau esošajiem sūdiem. Jitter buffera gadījumā USB problēmas ir vienaldzīgas, jo beigās tik un tā viss tiek pārklokots kā pienākas. Kaut kā tā.

----------


## jankus

> To gan es nesaprotu, kāpēc vajag 10. Pat no 10 dažādu pastiprinātāju klausīšanās, piemēram, man galvā viss būtu sajucis tā, ka beigu beigās vairs nespētu pateikt, kurš ir MBL, Vincents vai UKU-020.
> 
> 
>  Nu re.. pats arī atbildēji... nespēj atšķirt.
> Turklāt ne 10 stiprekļi, bet tikai desmit dažādi vadi.. padomā vēlreiz, kāpēc..


 Nez kurā vietā es pateicu, ka nespēju atšķirt?
Pasaki man kāpēc vajag 10? Tad jau varbūt 100? Vai varbūt 1000, a varbūt 10000. Nu un pēc 10000 vadu, pastiprinātāju un vēl da jeb kā noklausīšanām pasaki kurš no tiem bija kurš!
Pat smaržu veikalā, izvēloties smaržas, zinātāji iesaka vienā piegājienā salīdzināt ne vairāk par trim, lai neapjuktu..
Interesanti kāpēc Tev patīk piedēvēt citam to, ko tas nav teicis?!

----------


## Delfins

> ka beigu beigās vairs nespētu pateikt, kurš ir...


 Tavi vārdi?

Un padomā vēlreiz...

----------


## JDat

A nevajadzētu apvienot visas audiorastijas tēmas vienā veselumā? Savādāk nevar saprast kur kur un ko pa nez cik reizēm...

----------


## osscar

atnāca šodien no ebaja konektori  , vēl tikai jāsagaida nakamichi skaļruņu klemmes, kuras izmantošu jaudīgākajiem ampiem banānu vietā. banāni paliks mazajiem. RCA štekeri izskatās gana kvalitatīvi un masīvi. jāslēdz lodāmurs un jāsāk lodēt audifiljskie elektronus paātrinošie vadi  ::

----------


## JDat

Vēl viens! Vai tad RCA mēra pēc tā cik tie ir masīvi?  ::

----------


## osscar

skaidrs, pimp my RCA  ::

----------


## JDat

Kādi vadi? Jau izsildīji savus vadus?  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

tumbām parastie 4mm2, RCA, vēl nezinu - vai nu mikrofona vai kādi, vajag resnākus, jo rca ir caurums uz 10 mm  ::

----------


## JDat

> tumbām parastie 4mm2, RCA, vēl nezinu - vai nu mikrofona vai kādi, vajag resnākus, jo rca ir caurums uz 10 mm


 O jā. 10 mm caurums tas ir nopietni. Tur vajag resnu kabeli.

----------


## jankus

> ka beigu beigās vairs nespētu pateikt, kurš ir...
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Tavi vārdi?
> 
> Un padomā vēlreiz...


 Ha, ko te redzu- 6 vārdi, kas, iespējams, ir manis teikti, bet par ko neesmu 100% pārliecināts, jo tie ir izrauti ne vien no konteksta, bet pat no teikuma. 
Tad jau līdzīgā stilā tik pat labi, ja pameklētu, gan jau es arī varētu nocitēt arī kaut ko līdzīgu šim: 



> Man ļoti patīk..


 


> ..on@nēt.


  :: 

Nu ko, nu saprotama jau man ir Tava sāpe, kad, piespraužot savu audio aparatūru teju vai pie tās pašas rozetes pie kuras darbojošs ripzāģis, nesajūt nekādu atšķirību, tajā pat laikā, kad viens cits foruma biedrs, kurš ne pavisam nepieskaita sevi pie audiorastiem, sūdzās par to kā pāris kvartālus no viņa mājas kursējoša trolejbusa radītie elektriskie traucējumi, traucē viņam baudīt mūziku. Tik žēl, ka esi izdomājis pamēģināt sajusties labāk, mēģinot lūk šādā veidā "notaisīt" foruma biedrus, kuriem, acīmredzot, atšķirībā no Tevis ir ne tikai bijusi iespēja ārpus veikala ne tikai redzēt un aptaustīt kaut puslīdz kvalitatīvus vadus un ļoti ticams arī audiotehniku, bet arī tos paklausīties un salīdzināt. 
Būtu varējis izdomāt kādu zolīdāku veidu uzlabot sev omu, jo šis Tev godu nedara!  ::

----------


## JDat

> ...tajā pat laikā, kad viens cits foruma biedrs, kurš ne pavisam nepieskaita sevi pie audiorastiem, sūdzās par to kā pāris kvartālus no viņa mājas kursējoša trolejbusa radītie elektriskie traucējumi, traucē viņam baudīt mūziku.


 Jā, un tagad plika elektrības šņore pa 300 Ls atrisinās trolejbusa traucējumus...  ::  




> Tik žēl, ka esi izdomājis pamēģināt sajusties labāk, mēģinot lūk šādā veidā "notaisīt" foruma biedrus, kuriem, acīmredzot, atšķirībā no Tevis ir ne tikai bijusi iespēja ārpus veikala ne tikai redzēt un aptaustīt kaut puslīdz kvalitatīvus vadus un ļoti ticams arī audiotehniku, bet arī tos paklausīties un salīdzināt.


 Vadi nav ne jātausta ne jāskata ne jāklausās. Ar vadiem ir jāsavieno iekārtas un jāklausās muzīīk... Tā tam būs būt.

PS: Ceru ka neesmu pārāk daudz izrāvis no konteksta.

PS: Par to "on@nēt" labi sanāca.  ::

----------


## janisp

> tumbām parastie 4mm2, RCA, vēl nezinu - vai nu mikrofona vai kādi, vajag resnākus, jo rca ir caurums uz 10 mm


 ieteikums- vispirms paklusies tās tumbas (cik noprotu plauktenes DIY) ar šo parasto 4mm2 Krautas vadu, un tad pamēģini pieslēgt paralēli mazākā šķersgriezuma (0,75-1,5 mm2) apsudraboto OFC, var būt pat iepatiksies (tas nebūs  bi-wiring, bet kā amīši sauc-shotgun slēgums).

Konektori no normāla tirgotāja, tur arī dārgāki bija- līdzīgi, kā es vikingam atbildēju- varš- virsū sudrabs un tad rodijs- tādus jāņem, ja bieži slēgā to savienojumu, rodijs ļoti nodilumnoturīgs...

cik maksāja RCA 1 gab. ar piegādi?

----------


## osscar

3.25 USD gab (bezmaksas šipings). plauktinieces vēl nav  ::  ceļo tik pie manis. pagaidām savus  missionus klausos.

----------


## janisp

Labs pirkums, pie mums tas pats LVL. 

pieliec tam pašam mision paralēli apsudraboto vadu, joka pēc...

----------


## osscar

salodēju vadus šodien, par skaņas pienesumu nezinu, bet skan. RCA konektoriem un banāniem ārējā čaula nevada elektrību. Izskatās , kā anodēta. RCA vadu izgatavoju no tā apsudrabotā vada, pēc sava no hau ievilku izjauktā SCART vada izolācijā. vadu garums - ap 1.2 m. kapacitāte ap 100pf. pretestību nevaru nomērīt. izolācija gan tam apsudrabotajam niknā - lodāmurs nevar izkausēt. lodējas gan ka prieks. 



jā - vēl tie rca - pievelkas (kad uzmauc, tad var piegriezt ciet - iet konusā uz "mammas") , tā ka nevar pēc tam noraut no konektora bez atskrūvēšanas, bet tas labi - ir labāks kontakts.

----------


## Isegrim

> Jā, un tagad plika elektrības šņore pa 300 Ls atrisinās trolejbusa traucējumus


 Plika šņore ne, bet divpakāpju filtrs (droseles un caurvada kondensatori ekrānā) un "tīrā" zeme problēmu (trolejbusu tiristoru tirkšķi) atrisināja. Šņores ekranēt nebija vajadzības, tik (ticības labad   ::  ) ferīta pampaki visās iespējamās vietās savērti. Izmaksas - par kārtu zemākas.

----------


## JDat

Tā ir tehniska pieeja. Sildīt vadus nemaz nevajadzēja  ::

----------


## janisp

Nu, super, Oscar! Tas, ka izolators nekūst pie parastās zem 300gr temperatūras izsaka ,ka tas nav PVC, un jau garantē, ka nav pēdējais ko būtu jāizvēlas. Redz, ka konektors savelkas ir tiešām labi, kontakts nodrošināts. Ar apsudrabotajiem vadiem ir vērts iesākt šo vadu iepazīšanas epopeju, jo pēc atsauksmēm, tie nedaudz izsskaistina augšas.

Tad nu par to vadu sildīšanu- Tev ir iespēja pārliecināties, ka tas nestrādā :: , tagad paklausies dažas dienas, lai auss pierod, un tad vari atnest man tos vadus uz pāris dienām. pēc tam paklausīsies, un tieši Tev būs skaidrība par pienesuma esamību vai neesamību...pietiekami vienkārši

Stabu 84, Servo SIA
22071412
www.servo.lv

----------


## TIQA

jackdaniels:

vai blind testi vēl ir aktuāli? es labprāt piedalītos, ja ir iespēja, ja nav blind tests, tad būtu pateicīgs pat par iespēju vienkārši paklausīties šo komplektiņu. nu ar nosacījumu, ja varu paķert l'dizi savu disku mapīti  ::

----------


## janisp

> jackdaniels:
> 
> vai blind testi vēl ir aktuāli? es labprāt piedalītos, ja ir iespēja, ja nav blind tests, tad būtu pateicīgs pat par iespēju vienkārši paklausīties šo komplektiņu. nu ar nosacījumu, ja varu paķert l'dizi savu disku mapīti


 man jau liekas, ka pirms jac daniels sistēmas vērtēšanas būtu jānoklausās n-tos "lētākos" komplektiņus...
tos uz nebēdu var klausīties Varšāvas HiFI šovā, iesaku visiem, kam interese par kvalitatīvu skaņu apmeklēt...

jā starp citu, ja kāds vinilītiķis lasa- ir ienācis Cardas 4x33AWG tonarma vads, ja interesē caur PM, varam apspriest kā to lietu notestēt...

----------


## TIQA

vienu no taviem komplektiņiem dzirdēju sqch tiesnešu apmācībās.  ::

----------


## janisp

Tas komplektiņs uz ātro salasīts,tāds sākuma līmenis, tur daudz darāmā... Jack daniels klausās un runā, kā izskatās,  par ko citu...

----------


## TIQA

kādā ziņā par ko citu?

----------


## osscar

atnāca manas FR tumbeles, jāsalodē vadi un vakarā būs pirmie testi ...

----------


## TIQA

dzirdes testi vai tomēr ar mērījumiem?

----------


## osscar

pagaidām dzirdes, kad būs obkatka veikta, tad samērīšu ar EMU cik nu tas mājās ir kvalitatīvi iespējams..

----------


## TIQA

pamēri arī pēc kādām 500 lietošanas stundām. būtu interesanti redzēt starpību, kad skaļruni būs nosēdušies.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

??? Maniem monitoriem būs vairāk kā 5000 stundu. Nekas tur nav nosēdies! Skan tikpat labi kā pirmajā ekspluatācijas gadā.

----------


## TIQA

jauniem skaļruņiem manāmi mainās parametri un skanējums pirmajos simtos stundu. tas skaidrojams ar to, ka piekare no rūpnīcas ir vēl stingra un stīva, ar laiku tā paliek mīkstāka un skaņa paliek manāmi labāka. gribētos redzētu konkrēti kuri parametri mainās.

----------


## arnis

Rms Cms Fs un Vas . 
Bet teoreetiski Lapsa Kuuminjsh to zin tikpat labi kaa TIQA. 
Tikai konkreetajaas sfeeraas taa deviaacija meedz atshkjirties. Pienjemu, ka ir arii komponentes, kuras ir pietiekami atstraadaatas, ka laikam ejot arii mainaas ljoti minaali

----------


## TIQA

laika gaitā jau mazāk, manāmākās ir tieši jaunam draiverim, kamēr "iespēlējas".

----------


## arnis

tu saprati par ko es runaaju. turklaat, maajas useris tak nav ruupniica, kas 200 vai vairaak stundas no vietas ir gatavi vai laizh iekshaa pink noisi uz RMS

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nopietna brenda nopietnam produktam nekas īpaši nemainās un parametru izkliede ir niecīga, t.i., viena modeļa draiveri ir savstarpēji apmaināmi. Sovjetu krāmi atšķīrās par _± tramvaja pieturu_  - atkarībā no mēneša sākuma/beigām, visādām _racuhām_ jeb rupjām atkāpēm no tehnoloģiskā procesa un vispār homo soveticus _pofigisma_. Tad materiāli ne tādi ienākuši, tad magnetizētāji halturējuši... 
Lētajam un puslētajam galam drīzāk izmaiņas sākas ar materiālu strauju novecošanos. Nu neiztur vūfera piekare no putu poliuretāna 10 gadus; arī labos ekspluatācijas apstākļos tas cietē (vai pārvēršas puņķos, kā sovjetu porolons). Vispirms _aizbrauc_ T/S parametri, vēlāk piekare sāk drupt (jukt), un draiveris kļūst nelietojams. Kaučuka gumija ilgi būs stabila, bet vai tad lētajam galam tādu mantu ķēzīs? Tāpat pārējie materiāli; noveco ne tikai cilvēks.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> man jau liekas, ka pirms jac daniels sistēmas vērtēšanas būtu jānoklausās n-tos "lētākos" komplektiņus...
> tos uz nebēdu var klausīties Varšāvas HiFI šovā, iesaku visiem, kam interese par kvalitatīvu skaņu apmeklēt...
> 
> jā starp citu, ja kāds vinilītiķis lasa- ir ienācis Cardas 4x33AWG tonarma vads, ja interesē caur PM, varam apspriest kā to lietu notestēt...


 protams, protams, jāsūta tos testēt gribētājus tālāk – uz Varšaviņu un tā, citādi pieķersies vietējiem šarlatāniem un atmaskos pirms laika...

----------


## janisp

> man jau liekas, ka pirms jac daniels sistēmas vērtēšanas būtu jānoklausās n-tos "lētākos" komplektiņus...
> tos uz nebēdu var klausīties Varšāvas HiFI šovā, iesaku visiem, kam interese par kvalitatīvu skaņu apmeklēt...
> 
> jā starp citu, ja kāds vinilītiķis lasa- ir ienācis Cardas 4x33AWG tonarma vads, ja interesē caur PM, varam apspriest kā to lietu notestēt...
> 
> 
>  protams, protams, jāsūta tos testēt gribētājus tālāk – uz Varšaviņu un tā, citādi pieķersies vietējiem šarlatāniem un atmaskos pirms laika...


 Klau Gunār Šmerliņ, tu klauns vai muļķi tēlo? ja tev nav ko teikt pa tēmu paklusē...
ko rupji izklausās? Tad nesāc ar apsaukāties. Pasaki, konkrēti kurā jomā strādā, ko dari un par ko naudu iztikai saņem...godīgais tu mūsu...un es tavā stilā atradīšu ko pateikt...

----------


## JDat

vot te, es kā neticīgais pievienojos Gunāram... janisp kāda ūda pēc tu tirgo vadus, kuru pozitīvo īpašību demontrēšanai tev nav adekvāta aparāta? Tirgo kaķi maisā. Tas kaķis vienlaikus ir dzīvs un beigts superpozīcijā.   ::  

Un vispār: tev jebjot kur kurš strādā un ar ko nodarbojas? Labāk turpini tirgot sadzīves tehniku pa godīgo un nepis prātu ar sektantismu par mistiskiem vadiem.

----------


## Jack Daniels

Labs Ferari brauc ar 100 bendzīnu ( Latvijā nopērkams Nestes bendzīna tankā uz Jūrmalas šosejas) . Ja tev ir labs KIA auto, tas diemžēl ar 100 bendzīnu nebrauks kā Ferari, bet Ferari ar 76 brauks ka Zapiņš ( tobiš apstāsies). Tas pats ir ar vadiem, viņi neuzlabo skaņu, viņi dod iespēju labam aparātam ieskanēties uz visiem 100% . 

P.S. Kā teica viens gudrs tumbu ražotājs, kad viņam jautāja, kāpēc ar lētiem pastiprinātājiem viņa tumbas neskan, *SHIT IN, SHIT OUT*

Secinājumus, atkarībā no katra intelekta pakāpes, izdariet paši.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> vot te, es kā neticīgais pievienojos Gunāram... janisp kāda ūda pēc tu tirgo vadus, kuru pozitīvo īpašību demontrēšanai tev nav adekvāta aparāta? Tirgo kaķi maisā. Tas kaķis vienlaikus ir dzīvs un beigts superpozīcijā.   
> 
> Un vispār: tev jebjot kur kurš strādā un ar ko nodarbojas? Labāk turpini tirgot sadzīves tehniku pa godīgo un nepis prātu ar sektantismu par mistiskiem vadiem.


 Nu tipisks *LATVIETIS*. Pats savu firmu uztasīt nemāk, negrib, vai baidās no atbildības. Ka tik sēdēt opozīcijā, apdirst ( vienmēr anonīmi) tos kas kautko cenšas darīt uz eksperimentēt. JanisP remontē sadzīves aparatūru un savu nopelnīto naudu investē audiofilijas eksperimentos, bet nevis strādā algotu darbu un pa kluso darba devējam sper klo... Kabeļus.

----------


## janisp

> vot te, es kā neticīgais pievienojos Gunāram... janisp kāda ūda pēc tu tirgo vadus, kuru pozitīvo īpašību demontrēšanai tev nav adekvāta aparāta? Tirgo kaķi maisā. Tas kaķis vienlaikus ir dzīvs un beigts superpozīcijā.   
> 
> Un vispār: tev jebjot kur kurš strādā un ar ko nodarbojas? Labāk turpini tirgot sadzīves tehniku pa godīgo un nepis prātu ar sektantismu par mistiskiem vadiem.


 Jdat, jau noskaidrojām, ka tu tā īsti mūziku neklausies, tev darbā pietiekot- te runa par kavlitatīvām un dārgām sistēmām,un iespējām to skanējumu uzlabot ar ne visai dārgām metodēm, paskaties topika sākumu un tos video. 
un no kurienes tu rāvi, ka man nav uz kā demonstrēt vadu atšķirības? No visiem šejieniešiem tikai 1 cilvēks, kurš tiešām interesējas par HighEnd skaņu izteica vēlmi iepazīties, paklausīties, parunāt. Bet tādam kā tu nez vai ir jēga kaut ko demonstrēt, tevi tas neinteresē, bet anonīmi ..irst to gan tev neatņemsi. 
Par to darbu interesējos tādēļ, ka katrs mēs savā jomā darām ko varam un protam, un par šo jomu arī izsakāmies forumos un diskusijās. Ja nav sapratnes par tēmu, tad labāk paklusēt, vai pajautāt PM. Es jau visu laiku cenšos ieturēt apspriezšanu konstruktīvā gaisotnē, bet kad atbildu jūsu stilā, nez kāpēc apvainojieties...

Jūs (daži) cenšaties pierādīt, ka kabeļi neietekmē skaņu? Vai tomēr es nepareizi sapratu...Tad jautājums no manas puses- ietekmē vai nē???

----------


## Zigis

> Jūs (daži) cenšaties pierādīt, ka kabeļi neietekmē skaņu? Vai tomēr es nepareizi sapratu...Tad jautājums no manas puses- ietekmē vai nē???


 Brāķīgi vadi skaņu ietekmē, normāli vadi neietekmē.

Tātad - ja Tev ir vadi, kas ietekmē skanējumu, nomaini uz normāliem.

----------


## M_J

J D kā tad ir? Benzīns vai benDZīns? Ferrari vai FeRari? Tas ir tāds īpašs stils šos vārdus kropļot, vai robi pamatizglītībā?

----------


## Zigis

> J D kā tad ir? Benzīns vai benDZīns?


 Noteikti benDZīns, jo tas jau ir tas kas DZen uz priekšu to autiņu  ::

----------


## Delfins

> P.S. Kā teica viens gudrs tumbu ražotājs, kad viņam jautāja, kāpēc ar lētiem pastiprinātājiem viņa tumbas neskan, *SHIT IN, SHIT OUT*


 Hah, vecīt, uzrāvies... Pirmkārt, runa ir par vadiem. Otrkārt, pēc stingrās loģikas - shit-in/shit-out nozīmē tikai vienu, "vadītājs" par vidu neko nemaina (stāvoklis "shit" nemainās). Tas pats būs arī good-in/good-out pie parastā vada.

Jack Daniels, ir arī slikts Ferrari!?  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Loģiski iespējami varianti: 
1. good in - good out 
2. good in - shit out 
3. shit in - shit out 
4. shit in - good out 
Mani interesētu, ja kāds varētu prezentēt pedējo.   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> J D kā tad ir? Benzīns vai benDZīns? Ferrari vai FeRari? Tas ir tāds īpašs stils šos vārdus kropļot, vai robi pamatizglītībā?


 *OOOOO* kāds taisās kļūt par latviešu valodas gramatikas skolotāju. Tas ir apsveicami, tikai pārmaiņas pēc varētu kādreiz arī pakomentēt vietējo elektroniķu pašizdomātos terminus, žargonu un rupeklības. Pārmaiņas pēc kāds arī varētu izteikties par teksta saturu, kaut gan pieļauju ka tik sarežģītu domu Jums *SUPERGUDRĪŠIEM* ir grūti uztvert.

P.S. Cerams ka FERRARI Jūs kādreiz varēsiet arī nopirkt, bet nevis tikai pareizi uzrakstīt auto nosaukumu.
Ui, *ATCERĒJOS*, tā taču ir bagāto lohu mašīna, kurā Jūs nekad nekāpsiet. Brauksim ar KIA, jo šo nosaukumu taču uzrakstīju pareizi.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu normāls cilvēks arī nepirks Ferrari LV apstākļos. Tas ir tas pats, kas klausīties krutu aparatūru dzerot visīti, kad par 999% paātrinās fantāziju elektroni smadzenēs.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nu normāls cilvēks arī nepirks Ferrari LV apstākļos. Tas ir tas pats, kas klausīties krutu aparatūru dzerot visīti, kad par 999% pāatrinas fantāziju elektroni smadzenēs.


 Kadu mašīnu jāpērk normālam cilvēkam Latvijā. Kas ir normāls cilvēks Latvijā. Vai *NORMĀLS* cilvēks gribētu dzīvot Latvijā. Utt......

P.S. Ko Jūs man ieteiktu dzert, un kādu aparatūru klausīties. Baigi gribas dzirdēt labu muziku, jo ar brenguļu alu un kaimiņu kas spēlē uz ģitāras tākā ir par maz.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

Savu firmu? A ko ražot?  Varbūt labāk importēt kādu sūdu, kuram piedēvēt mistika īpašības? E, atšķirībā no tevi, gribu saprast lietas būtību, nevis apgalvot ka visu zinu un saprotu, bez pamatotas argumentācijas. E, gribu saprast kāpēc ir tā un ne  savādāk, nevis lasīt makaronu karināšanas žurnālu reklāmraktus. Tu kaut ko tehnisku vispār pateici? Vari tehniski paskaidrot ar  ko WAVE atšķirās no FLAC vai APPLE LOSSLESS?  Kurš tad ir labākais formāts no minētajiem un tehniski pamato kāpēc. Kāpēc vispār tāds JD pinās ar hackintošiem nevis nopērk īstu MACu? Varbūt tu vari atšķirt kad WAVE fails  skan uz WinXP, kad uz Win7, kad uz MacOS un kad uz MacOS+hackintoš? Par klusajiem ventilatoriem nerunāsim pagaidām... Datora ventilators tiešām ietekmē klausīšanās atmofēru. Labāk parunāsim par softu un tā ietekmi uz skaņu... Ir kas piebiltam. Vot nesaprotu cik jāizdzer JD dziru lai pītu fiziku par kabeļiem kopā ar ražošanu Latvijā. Ko tu pats ražo? Tu tik piedāvā  pakalpojumus, tā pat kā lielais vairums tipiku latviešu... Kad jālasa specene, simetrisku izeju neatšķir no stereo izejas. A pirkstiņus staipīt tā gribās... Vot tev i kabeļu pizdzīšana samurgojās...

PS: JD saproti vienreiz. Ne jau naudā ir laime. Kāda jēga no tavas superdārgās aparatūras? Nopērc dārgu aparātu bez poņas un ei pormais eksperts miestā. Ekspert tāpēc ka tu klausies  dārgu aparātu, nevis tāpēc ka kaut ko sajēdz... Tevi saprot tikai tādi tipiski latvieši kā hūte, buldozers utt. A jēga no tā? Atkal ponti bez seguma... Varbūt jums vajag savu forumu izveidot? Sākumam iekš traukiem.elvē domu biedru grupas varat paseksot.  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Savu firmu? A ko ražot?  Varbūt labāk importēt kādu sūdu, kuram piedēvēt mistika īpašības? E, atšķirībā no tevi, gribu saprast lietas būtību, nevis apgalvot ka visu zinu un saprotu, bez pamatotas argumentācijas. E, gribu saprast kāpēc ir tā un ne  savādāk, nevis lasīt makaronu karināšanas žurnālu reklāmraktus. Tu kaut ko tehnisku vispār pateici? Vari tehniski paskaidrot ar  ko WAVE atšķirās no FLAC vai APPLE LOSSLESS?  Kurš tad ir labākais formāts no minētajiem un tehniski pamato kāpēc. Kāpēc vispār tāds JD pinās ar hackintošiem nevis nopērk īstu MACu? Varbūt tu vari atšķirt kad WAVE fails  skan uz WinXP, kad uz Win7, kad uz MacOS un kad uz MacOS+hackintoš? Par klusajiem ventilatoriem nerunāsim pagaidām... Datora ventilators tiešām ietekmē klausīšanās atmofēru. Labāk parunāsim par softu un tā ietekmi uz skaņu... Ir kas piebiltam. Vot nesaprotu cik jāizdzer JD dziru lai pītu fiziku par kabeļiem kopā ar ražošanu Latvijā. Ko tu pats ražo? Tu tik piedāvā  pakalpojumus, tā pat kā lielais vairums tipiku latviešu... Kad jālasa specene, simetrisku izeju neatšķir no stereo izejas. A pirkstiņus staipīt tā gribās... Vot tev i kabeļu pizdzīšana samurgojās...
> 
> PS: JD saproti vienreiz. Ne jau naudā ir laime. Kāda jēga no tavas superdārgās aparatūras? Nopērc dārgu aparātu bez poņas un ei pormais eksperts miestā. Ekspert tāpēc ka tu klausies  dārgu aparātu, nevis tāpēc ka kaut ko sajēdz... Tevi saprot tikai tādi tipiski latvieši kā hūte, buldozers utt. A jēga no tā? Atkal ponti bez seguma... Varbūt jums vajag savu forumu izveidot? Sākumam iekš traukiem.elvē domu biedru grupas varat paseksot.


 Es pārmaiņas pēc vismaz 10 gadus praktiski vienīgais Latvijā reāli ražoju apartūru ar kuru tajos laikos stradāja sākot no Latvijas TV beidzot ar dažiem CCCP lielākajiem teātriem. Tākā ja kāds kautko saprot no ražošanas Latvijā, tad es esmu viens no tiem.

Tev taisnība, ne jau naudā ir laime, bet iespējās ko tā dod. Tāpēc es esmu klausījies visus tevis nosauktos muzikas formātus uz visām tevis nosauktām programmām un kompjūteriem. Un es varu atļauties salīdzināt tumbas, pastiprinātāju, dacus, vadus, zvaniņus, dakšas, cd demagnitizatorus un jonizētājus, kvarcus, un citus mistiskus brīnumus kas uzlabo vai neuzlabo skanējumu. Diemžēl man ir par maz izlasīt par vai pret viedokļus. Man vajag to dzirdēt pašam. Kas tur tik slikts ka es to varu atļauties, bet jūs vēl ne. 
Es taču nelieku jums to pirk, es vienkārši gribēju Jums jauniem čaļiem Iedot paklausīties un pamērīt, lai jums būtu *REĀLS* priekštats par to ko jūs spriežat tikai pēc izlasītā internetā.
Negribat, nevajag, bet tad beidzat apdirst to ko nezinat un neesat dzirdējuši.

P.S. Tas ko ražoju šodien varēsiet redzēt tuvākais šonedēļ Rīgas svētkos. Tikai šodien saņēmu pēdējās detaļas no rūpnīcas Latvijā un tauta noliktavā liek kopā. Kā arī tie kas vēl mācās, varēs saskarties skolās ar manas firmas ražoto programmu nodrošinājumu sākot no 2012 janvāra.

P.P.S. Man pārmaiņas pēc ir radiotehniķa-konstruktora izglītība, tā kā speceni (mūsu laikos to sauca par shēmu) izlasīt varēšu un simetrisko izeju no stereo izejas atšķiršu.  :: 

P.P.P.S. Hūte un buldozers diemžēl no skaņas neko nesaprot, jo viņi muziku neklausās, jo viņiem visdrīzāk nav laika, jo viņi labsajūtu iegūst savādāk. Kā, gan jau Jūs paši to jūtat uz savas ādas, makos, galvās utt.... , bet šai sarunai tiešām vajag citu forumu.

----------


## Delfins

Tad es nesaprotu, kāpēc vēl neesam neko nemērījuši?   :: 

PS: interesanti, kas tas par softu.. vari iemest PM. Tik tā, interese.. par ko tiek maksāta nodokļu nauda, nav jābūt slepena info  ::

----------


## TIQA

kāda ir sistēma šejieniešiem uz kā un kur klausaties? tīri intereses pēc jautāju. vēl ja atbildētu ko klausās, būtu pavisam oke.

----------


## janisp

> Tad es nesaprotu, kāpēc vēl neesam neko nemērījuši?


 jā, es taču piedāvāju jebkurus no saviem vadiem mērīšanai.Ar piebildi, ka protokols ar mēriekārtu sarakstu, verifikācijas datumu, mērījumu mētodika, rezultāti un secinājumi tiek nosūtīti ražotājam, kā pierādījumu viņu (tas ir ražotāju) nekompetencei un negodīgumam krāpjot turīgus, un ne tik, kvalitatīvas skaņas mīļotājus.

Jdat, pats kārtējo reizi atbildēji, tev neinteresē labākais no kompresēšanas algoritmiem, lai izbaudītu mūziku- tevi interesē atškirības, kas ir visnotaļ apsveicami, ja gribi izveidot kādu savu, vēl labāku. Bet pagaidām, vairāk kā ar tehnisku terminu bārstīšanu te neesi izcēlies. Izskatās, ka esi mūsu neatklāts(neatzīts) talants, kurš spiests lodēt lētus kabelīšu - 1 ls par uzgali.

labi vadi, štrunts ar viņiem, bet pat šo :
http://www.m2tech.biz/ HiFace ierīcīti ,NEVIENAM nebija intereses pat notestēt! Vienīgie komenti ko saņēmu, it kā ne tik tehniskā boot forumā, ka 25USD ķīniešu dzelzītis atrisina šo uzdevumu, ne sliktāk un ka tulkojums servo.lv galīgi nepareizs (kam var piekrist)....

un par kādām jūsu saklausītām skaņas atšķirībām starp WAW,APE, FLACE utt jūs te runājat....

Jā, kādam te bija taisnība, šis nav tas forums kur apspriest šīs HigEnd tēmas, par nožēlu...bet izveidot savu, tiešām nav laika un brīvu līdzekļu (vadi, vadi un atkal vadi)....

----------


## M_J

Par "benDZīnu" pajautāju tāpēc, ka jau labu laiku esmu šo vārda rakstības veidu ievērojis auto forumos. Negribu mācīt gramatiku, pats bieži kļūdos. Bet redzot vienā ziņojumā šo rakstības veidu vairākkārtīgi, sapratu, ka nejauša kļūda ir izslēgta. Tāpēc gribu uzzināt slepeno vēstījumu, ko autors pauž, konsekventi rakstot šo vārdu šādā veidā. Bet ja par tēmas saturu - tikpat labi mēs šeit varētu apspriest arī Ziemassvētku vecīša un Lieldienu zaķa dzīvesveidu un paradumus.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Par "benDZīnu" pajautāju tāpēc, ka jau labu laiku esmu šo vārda rakstības veidu ievērojis auto forumos. Negribu mācīt gramatiku, pats bieži kļūdos. Bet redzot vienā ziņojumā šo rakstības veidu vairākkārtīgi, sapratu, ka nejauša kļūda ir izslēgta. Tāpēc gribu uzzināt slepeno vēstījumu, ko autors pauž, konsekventi rakstot šo vārdu šādā veidā. Bet ja par tēmas saturu - tikpat labi mēs šeit varētu apspriest arī Ziemassvētku vecīša un Lieldienu zaķa dzīvesveidu un paradumus.


 Spriežot pēc topika par auksto kodolzintēzi un Personīgo apvainojuma topika, nav tālu līdz Ziemassvētku vecīša un Lieldienu zaķa dzīvesveidu un paradumus apsprišanas.

Un tomēr pajautāšu, vai kāds vēlas mērīt un klausīties kabeļus, vai arī jums pietiek ar tukšu gudru spriedelēšanu un speceņu studēšanu.  ::

----------


## ansius

jā vēlos, tikai man nav atbilstošas tehnikas. otra lieta tam jābūt kopā ar aizklātu testu vai tiešām atšķirība ir dzirdama / nomērāma - jeb tas tomēr ir 100% placebo efekts

----------


## Delfins

Es jau piedāvāju variantu - ņemam 10 vadus un kruto tehniku. Kurtās tehnikas īpašniekam(janisp un J.D.) jāatpazīst krutais vads (1-no-10), pārējie vadi ir no gludekļiem/tosteriem/ledusskapjiem/u.t.t.

----------


## a_masiks

*Jack Daniels*, ne gluži par tēmu, bet manuprāt, tomēr būtisks jautājums tēmas sakarā:
ar ko ir labāks snobisms, par 'speceņu studēšanu' (tb - tehniskās informācijas apgūšanu)? Nu tā - pēc būtības? Ar ko būtu labāks?
/sen gribēju uzjautāt, beidzot neizturēju, piedod ja vari/

pie viena - maza atkāpe uz tezaura skaidrojošo vārdnīcu:




> snobs -a, v.
> 1. Cilvēks, kas cenšas sekot augstākās sabiedrības modei, gaumei, manierēm u. tml., nicinot tos, kas atrodas zemākā bagātības un sociālā stāvokļa līmenī.
> 2. Augstprātīgs, iedomīgs cilvēks, kas pretendē uz pārākumu intelektuālajā jomā, izsmalcinātu gaumi, īpašu mākslas izpratni vai piederību pie kādas sociālās vai profesionālās grupas.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es jau piedāvāju variantu - ņemam 10 vadus un kruto tehniku. Kurtās tehnikas īpašniekam(janisp un J.D.) jāatpazīst krutais vads (1-no-10), pārējie vadi ir no gludekļiem/tosteriem/ledusskapjiem/u.t.t.


 nekas tāds nesanāks. janisp jau deva otkatu - pēc 3-4 dažādu vadu "klausīšanās" vinš neko vairs neatšķirs. Maksimums laikam būs 2 vadi vai 1 no 1. Pie kam tikai vienreiz nomainot. Rubiļņiki, galetslēdži, releju komutatori ir izslēdzami, jo dos daudz lielāku skādi smalkajam skaņas signālam, nekā tas pienesums, ko dod 1000Ls/m dārgie vadi.
Šāds arguments vēl nebija parādījies, bet nav jābūt pārāk izcilai iztēlei, lai saprastu ka tāds noteikti būs pirms vai tūlīt pēc aklā testa ar 5-10 pārslēdzamajiem vadu pāriem.

----------


## Delfins

> nekas tāds nesanāks. janisp jau deva otkatu - pēc 3-4 dažādu vadu "klausīšanās" vinš neko vairs neatšķirs. Maksimums laikam būs 2 vadi vai 1 no 1


 Tas nozīmē tikai vienu, ka esam beidzot šo teoriju par krutajiem vadiem apgāzuši. Bang!...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> *Jack Daniels*, ne gluži par tēmu, bet manuprāt, tomēr būtisks jautājums tēmas sakarā:
> ar ko ir labāks snobisms, par 'speceņu studēšanu' (tb - tehniskās informācijas apgūšanu)? Nu tā - pēc būtības? Ar ko būtu labāks?
> /sen gribēju uzjautāt, beidzot neizturēju, piedod ja vari/


 [/quote]

PIEDODU un vēlreiz atkārtoju, ka es neko tādu netirgoju un Jums nepiedāvāju pirkt. Vienkārši lasot jūsu murgainos secinājumus par lietām ko neesat dzirdējuši, gribēju jums par pliku velti iedot paklausīties lai Jūsu secinājumi nākotnē balstītos uz reālas pieredzes. Bet šī foruma kontingents laikam to nav spējīgs saprast un novērtēt. 

Negribat neņemat, bet tad vismaz paskaidrojiet kāpēc Jūs baidāties paklausīties un izmērīt to, par ko citi pasalē jūsmo.

----------


## a_masiks

Vai tā būtu jāsaprot kā izsmeļoša atbilde uz manu jautājumu?




> Negribat neņemat, bet tad vismaz paskaidrojiet kāpēc Jūs baidāties paklausīties un izmērīt to, par ko citi pasalē jūsmo.


 nevis baidās klausīties, bet ir skaidrs ka subjektīvi patīkama dzirde un tehniski precīza audio atskaņošana ir 2 pilnīgi dažādas lietas. Un apmierinājumu par skaņas kvalitāti var iegūt ne tikai ar labu skaņu, bet arī ar apziņu par ļoti dārgiem vadiem (vai jebkuru citu dārgu un skaistu figņu) ar kuras palīdzību klausies to mūziku.... un kuras ir/varētu būt tavā īpašumā, ceļot pašlepnuma un snobisma līmeni jaunos augstumos.
Un, manuprāt, atsakās vai vismaz neplēšas klausīties tās blēņas vienkārši tāpēc, ka neuzskata sevi par muzikālajiem snobiem un/vai nevēlas par tādiem palikt.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Vai tā būtu jāsaprot kā izsmeļoša atbilde uz manu jautājumu?


 Diskusijā par snobismu un augstprātību iegrimt negribās, labak runasim par tehniku.

Mans paziņa Lietuvā tiko nopirka šādu sistēmu - http://audiofederation.com/blog/archives/756 ( Audio Note CDT-5 transport and Fifth Element DAC ). Gribētos dzirdēt Jūsu viedokļus lai zinātu kādām tehniskām un skaņas niansēm pievērst uzmanību klausoties kā tas skan. Teorētiski to verķi var dabūt uz Rīgu palausīties un salīdzināt ar jūsu ideāli skanošo aparātu.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Vai tā būtu jāsaprot kā izsmeļoša atbilde uz manu jautājumu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Negribat neņemat, bet tad vismaz paskaidrojiet kāpēc Jūs baidāties paklausīties un izmērīt to, par ko citi pasalē jūsmo.
> 			
> ...


 Lūdzu pastāsti man kādu aparātu un ar kādiem vadiem man jāklausās mūzika lai būtu Jūsu foruma cienīgs biedrs. Tūlīt pat nopirkšu un izmetīšu visus dārgos verķus miskatē. Negribubu būt SNOBS, gribu būt īsts latviešu bāleliņš un apdirst biezos augstprātīgos snoblohus.

----------


## arnis

Es tev uztaisiishu. Maksaas 9KLs . pirksi ?  ::

----------


## frukc

> *Jack Daniels*, ne gluži par tēmu, bet manuprāt, tomēr būtisks jautājums tēmas sakarā:
> ar ko ir labāks snobisms, par 'speceņu studēšanu' (tb - tehniskās informācijas apgūšanu)? Nu tā - pēc būtības? Ar ko būtu labāks?
> /sen gribēju uzjautāt, beidzot neizturēju, piedod ja vari/


 varbūt JD vienkārši meklē kādu nenobriedušu personību aka. puisīti, kuru savaldzināt ar savu neizmērojamo krutumu un tad nodemonstrēt cik brīnišķīgi viņa debišķīgā aparatūra spēj uzburt intīmu gaisotni. sore par fleimu, bet citādi izskaidrot viņa absurdo izrunāšanos ir pagrūti, ja neņem talkā 'medicīnas enciklopēdiju'.
a Jūs te visi 'peraties' mēģinot neatstāt nevienu muļķību bez argumentētas atbildes.

----------


## jankus

> un no kurienes tu rāvi, ka man nav uz kā demonstrēt vadu atšķirības? No visiem šejieniešiem tikai 1 cilvēks, kurš tiešām interesējas par HighEnd skaņu izteica vēlmi iepazīties, paklausīties, parunāt. Bet tādam kā tu nez vai ir jēga kaut ko demonstrēt, tevi tas neinteresē, bet anonīmi ..irst to gan tev neatņemsi.


 Hmz, tad es tomēr biju vienīgais..
Nu ko- pat nezinu vai justies pagodinātam vai izbrīnītam.. Vairāk gan esmu izbrīnīts. Vai tad tiešām nevienam citam nemaz neinteresēja paklausīties labu sistēmu MBL tumbu un MBL DACu ieskaitot? Nez vai citiem neinteresēja, bija tik ļoti aizņemti, vai Tu neatļāvi?
Labprāt paklausītos arī JD sistēmu, bet priekš kam- ja vien tuvākajā laikā mani nesagaida 5 paaugstinājumi darbā ar nosacījumu, ka pēc tam tiek nekavējoties renovēts kāds no TECiem- pretējā gadījumā tā būtu tikai sevis kaitināšana. Tā kā šobrīd ja nu labākajā gadījumā pieteikties par Arņa klientu un mēģināt sarunāt % atlaides vai arī taisīt kaut ko pašam.  ::

----------


## Delfins

janisp, fiška tāda, ka jūs paši ielikāt nosacījumu, ka klausītājam jābūt no "augstām aprindām" un k-kas "jāsaprot" no mūzikas. Šai klasei jūs tikai divatā klasificējaties  :: 

Man ir Bark-s, gribi paklausīties? Šaubos..  ::

----------


## janisp

fiška ir viena- pozitīva attieksme pret dzīvi, toleranta pret citu viedokli, interese par skaņu un mūzikas klausīšanās kā hobijs, aizraušanās , nevis kā fons ofisā.

Jankus, kamdēļ lai es kādam atteiktu, bet es nataisos pie sevis rīkot jebkādas pārliecināšanas, pierādīšanas...man pie sevis nevajag to milzīgo negatīvismu, kura tāpat visapkārt pāri galvai. Kad nomainīšu tiem MBL monitoriem iekšējo instalāciju,varbūt arī kondensatorus, ja sapelnīšu no vadu "iesmērēšanas", mtad pasaukšu vēlreiz paklausīties, ja būs interese. Tas pats attiecas uz Young barošanas bloku. ka tikšu pie laba, saukšu klausīties un saildzināt ar parasto adapteri.

Te nesen klausījos Hegel mazo USB dac, nu super manta, iesaku tiem, kas izmanto datoru kā pamat signāla avotu....

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Es tev uztaisiishu. Maksaas 9KLs . pirksi ?


 OK. daram tā. Mēs audiotrasti lidz decemra beigam tasam savu DAC ar firewire ieeju un xlr simetrisko izeju. Tu taisi savu arī ar  firewire ieeju un xlr simetrisko izeju, un janvārī taisam aklo salīdzināšanu un parametru mērīšanu kādā no www.akustika.lv biedru kantoriem (tie vismaz būs sertificēti un zinoši). 

Ja tava skan labāk es viņu pērku par 9K ls, ja mūsu skan labāk tu viņu pērc par 9K ls. 

Ja neesat tehnofobi tad daram ja esat tad vismaz bedzat mētāties ar apvainojumiem un izrādiet cieņu tiem, kas nebaidās riskēt un pacieš jūsu stulbos tekstus.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vikings

Dārgais draugs, ja Tev te neviens nepatīk, droši PN.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Dārgais draugs, ja Tev te neviens nepatīk, droši PN.


 Cerams ka mūsu latviešu gramatikas pazinējs man atšifrēs šo latviešu vārdu pirmo burtu salikumu *PN*, ko tik laipni man veltīja šī saita moderators.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## janisp

> Dārgais draugs, ja Tev te neviens nepatīk, droši PN.


 JĀ, vietējā moderatora cienīga atbilde. Atļaušos aizrādīt, manis iesāktajā beztēmas tēmā, lūdzu bez rupjībām...


bet JD piedāvājums interesants un negaidīts, bet pieļauju , ka par piedāvājumu arī paliks :: ...

----------


## arnis

ko noziimee interesants un negaidiits. Vinjsh prasiija 



> Lūdzu pastāsti man kādu aparātu un ar kādiem vadiem man jāklausās mūzika lai būtu Jūsu foruma cienīgs biedrs. Tūlīt pat nopirkšu un izmetīšu visus dārgos verķus miskatē. Negribubu būt SNOBS


 Es arii prasiiju, vai pirks. Es neprasiiju vinjam taisiit Firewire, vai uzstaadiit citus noteikumus. 
Kaarteejaa snobiskaa atbilde. Un cilveeks veel briinaas, ka ljauzhi vinju nemiil un neciena. 
JaaniP- nekaa personiiga[ tevis aizsaaktajaa teemaa ]

----------


## Vikings

Uzskatu, ka PN ir vairākuma pārstāvēta norāde. Pie tam, nesaprotu, kas jūs te teu - nu nesaprot neviens jūs te, nepostējiet. Mazohisti esiet? Vai varbūt troļļi, kam vnk gribas kaut kur netā pacepties?

----------


## arnis

Viking, kaa tu nesaproti, atbilde ir sheit -- 



> Varbūt arī jūsu darba devējiem - bagātajiem lohiem - kādreiz redzot kā jūs darba laikā taisat haltūras, veidojat kabeļu atgriezumus privātām vajadzībām un sēžat dažādos forumos, gribas piereģistrēties un ar jums padiskusēt jūsu valodā un žargonā...

----------


## Vikings

Ak, jā, šo biju piemirsis.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi te "bārstīt komplimentus" vienam uz otru. Vajag reāli testēt, nevis gudri runāt. Taisniba ir abām pusēm. Daudzi tehnokrāti neko labāku par S90 nav dzirdējuši un savukārt hifikisti "nerubī fišku" kas viņu dāragjos aparātos stāv iekšā toties klausās mūziku. Taisnība kā vienmer ir kautkur pavidu, jo S90 nevar labi skanēt un maksat par elektrības vadu simtiem latu diez vai ir prāta darbs   ::  Es visu laiku mudinu uz aizklātu aparātu un kabeļu testu. Ja te forumā katrs piedāvātu kādu reālu lietu, nevis tikai viens uz otru bārstītu apvainojumus, būtu daudz lielāka jēga. Es varu piemēram piedāvāt aparatūras un vadu merīšanu. Man gan nav ārejās USB  	HEGEL   HD20 kartes ar 0,0007% kropļojumu un 140 dB troksņu līmeni, bete ja kādam ir tad lūdzu piesakieties to izmantot testos, nevis tikai tukšus salmus kuļat. Tehniķi, labāk iesakiet, kā un ko reāli mērīt, nevis bezjegā bļaustīties. Principā varu piedavat arī telpas pie sevis mājā Lielvārdē, bet nu nekādas speciālas noklausīšanās istabas gan man nav, toties pa logu redzu Ķegumu un tātad man tīkla ir HI-END elektrībā, ja ņem vērā šos ieteikumus; "по настоящему качественное звучание возможно только если ток в сети идет от гидроэлектростанции, поскольку "всем известно, что гидроэлектростанция вырабатывает гораздо более аудиофильскую энергию, чем тепловые или атомные".

----------


## a_masiks

> Lūdzu pastāsti man kādu aparātu un ar kādiem vadiem man jāklausās mūzika lai būtu Jūsu foruma cienīgs biedrs. Tūlīt pat nopirkšu un izmetīšu visus dārgos verķus miskatē. Negribubu būt SNOBS, gribu būt īsts latviešu bāleliņš un apdirst biezos augstprātīgos snoblohus.


 Tev nešķiet, ka esi pieļāvis elementāru loģikas kļūdu, kur pirmais teikums ir absolūtā pretrunā trešajam teikumam?
Sanāk, ka tu vēlies lai tevi uztver nopietni un ieinteresēti, tai pat laikā demonstrē nedraudzēšanos ar elementāru loģiku.
Vai gadījumā tu nevēlies mazliet par daudz?
Pie kam. Atgādināšu. Tu tā arī nesniedzi atbildi uz manu jautājumu. Jo nevēlējies iegrimt šī jautājuma apcerē. Aiz ko tad tāda nevēlēšanās?
Es, piemēram, tavā rīcībā saskatu atklātu un nepiesegtu snobismu. Tāpēc arī jautāju  - ar ko tas būtu labāks par tehnisku interesi un tehniski pamatotu izvērtēšanu?
Tev nebija ko atbildēt. Vismaz nevēlējies. Manuprāt tas liecina par ļoti daudz ko.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ko noziimee interesants un negaidiits. Vinjsh prasiija 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lūdzu pastāsti man kādu aparātu un ar kādiem vadiem man jāklausās mūzika lai būtu Jūsu foruma cienīgs biedrs. Tūlīt pat nopirkšu un izmetīšu visus dārgos verķus miskatē. Negribubu būt SNOBS
> ...


 Klausies - tehnofobsnobs - es izteicu konkrētu - elektroniķa fanāta - cienīgu piedāvājumu. Māki lodēt - ražo. Nemāki - nu tad audzē tomātus. 

*Pidāvājums atiecas uz visiem kas uzskata ka māk ražot darboties spējīgas skaņu kartes - DAC.
BEIDZIET TIKAI STULBI IZRUNĀTIES. PIEŅEMIET IZAICINĀJUMU. PIERĀDIET KA ESAT GUDRĀKIE*

----------


## a_masiks

> Taisnība kā vienmer ir kautkur pavidu, jo S90 nevar labi skanēt un maksat par elektrības vadu simtiem latu diez vai ir prāta darbs  Es visu laiku mudinu uz aizklātu aparātu un kabeļu testu.


 ja izejam no cenas latos - taisnība nebūs pa vidu. Tīkla vads par 2 Ls nebūs sliktāks par tīkla vadu uz 250Ls. Un īstā taisnība negrozīsies ap 100Ls.
Ja gribas testēt vadus - kapēc gan nepaņemt parastu emaljētu trafa vada galu... nu tā - ap 20/30m. un pasildīt to ar klasisko mūziku un tad notestēt uz stenda visu ko var notestē? Materiāls taču tas pats metāls vien ir? Ja sildīšana ievieš izmaiņas hifilītiku vados, tā ieviesīs izmaiņas arī trafa drātī. Ja neieviesīs - tad neieviesīs nekur.
Piekrītu, ka labas tumbas skanēs labāk par sliktām. Tikai ko nozīmē "labas"? Un Labs pastiprinātājs strādās labāk par sliktu. Tikai atkal - ko nozīmē "labs"? Vai "labuma" kategorija ir tikai un vienīgi cena? Jeb ir kaut kas tomēr cits?

----------


## a_masiks

> Pidāvājums atiecas uz visiem kas uzskata ka māk ražot darboties spējīgas skaņu kartes - DAC.
> BEIDZIET TIKAI STULBI IZRUNĀTIES. PIEŅEMIET IZAICINĀJUMU. PIERĀDIET KA ESAT GUDRĀKIE


 Nu, takā man nav lieku 9kLatu, tad es nāku ar daudz adekvātāku un taisnīgāku priekšlikumu.
Tu atnāc pie manis, noklausies manu skaņu sistēmu, un ja tā tev nepatiks - es to izmetīšu ārā.
Pēc tam mēs dodamies pie tevis. un ja man nepatiks kā skan tava skaņu sistēma - tad tu to izmetīsi ārā.

vai esi ar mieru?

----------


## Delfins

> Tehniķi, labāk iesakiet, kā un ko reāli mērīt, nevis bezjegā bļaustīties.


 Atkārtošos 3x.. Lai vispirms precīzi "uzmin" 2-3 reizes 1-no-5 sildīto vadu no tostera/ledusskapja/parasta vada.
Ja šitais FAIL, tālāk nav jēgas k-ko mērīt.

----------


## Didzis

Delfins, es tak principā arī esmu par to, bet ja ir cilvēki, kuri saka , ka  dzird kā skaņu ietekme tīkla vads, tad man nav pamata tam neticēt. Būs aizklāts tests un ja tiešam klausītāji spēs atsķirt parastu četru kvadrātu elektrības vadu no nez kādiem citiem dargajiem, tad arī varēs mērīt gan kapacitāti, gan pretestību, gan izolācijas pretestību, u.t.t.

----------


## janisp

> Jūs (daži) cenšaties pierādīt, ka kabeļi neietekmē skaņu? Vai tomēr es nepareizi sapratu...Tad jautājums no manas puses- ietekmē vai nē???
> 
> 
>  Brāķīgi vadi skaņu ietekmē, normāli vadi neietekmē.
> 
> Tātad - ja Tev ir vadi, kas ietekmē skanējumu, nomaini uz normāliem.


 Paldies, Ziģi elektroniķi, par atbildi. Pilnīgi pareizi, jo atbildēt, ka vadi neietekmē skanējumu būtu pilnīgākais analfabētisms, pat no jūsu tehnokrātiskā veidokļa. Ja uzskatām vadu , kā sistēmas sastāvdaļu ar savu RCL, kā tāds filtrs var neietekmēt sistēmas darbību? 
      BET, jautājums par sistēmas kopējo izšķirtspēju. Jā S90 un RRR pastūža gadījumā ietekme būs no ļoti nekvalitatīva savienojuma, lai gan, klienti ir stāstījuši, ka nomainot vadus skandas iekšienē, pat RRR produkts sācis skanēt labāk (savādāk), tad nu šajā gadījumā tiešām pienesumu saklausīt no dārga vada būs praktiski nereāli. Bet, jo augstāka līmeņa sistēma, jo nianses būs izteiktākas, pie kam, ne katru reizi būs skaidrs vai labāks rezultāts ir sasniegts, te pieslēgsies sistēmas īpašnieka gaume. Piemēram daudziem nepatīk kā sāk skanēt viņu sistēmas ar Nordost vadiem, XLO- skatās pēc citiem ražotājiem.

Es saprotu, ka grūti šo pieņemt, jo nav ne dzirdēts, ne klausīts. Tamdēļ jau arī iesaku nekautrēties, aiziet uz kādu highend salonu un paklausīties, vismaz to kas izlikts. Es arī kādreiz biju jūsu pozīcijās, smīkņāju par žurnālu Stereo un Adiosalon tekstiem, bet pat savos gados spēju iemācīties kaut ko saklausīt...jā, es vēl daudz ko nesaklausu  un var būt neizprotu, bet soli pa solim veidojas sapratne, kā pareizi jāskan sistēmai...bet forumi, tehniskās specifikācijas dod tikai ierosmi, jāklausās ar ausīm vien ir...

----------


## a_masiks

Tad jums no sākuma jāuztaisa komutācijas iekārta. No 2 kastēm ar relejiem. Un vēlams - tālvadības pults. Abas kastes pieslēdzas vai nu starp 220 ligzdām, vai starp pastiprinātāju un tumbām, vai starp blokiem. Starp komutācijas kastēm izvelkam n (5-10) dažādus vadus. Ar slēgšanās algoritmu tādu, ka no sākuma strādā pirmais vads, tad paralēli tiek slēgts otrs, pēc tam atvienots pirmais.  Lai skaņas plūdums būtu nemainīgs un sistēmu nevajadzētu pārstartēt. Abās kastēs, protams, vienlaicīgi. ideāli būtu, ja to slēdzelētu mikrokontrolieris. Tik vien būtu redzams, kā kaste ar daudz vadiem, un klikšķi ik pēc 2-5 minūtēm. Vēl būtu OK, ka kastē iedegtos lampiņa - tjipa tagad ir jāvērtē skaņas kvalitāte un/vai mērījuma numurs pēc kārtas. Pēc mērījumiem, no kontroliera atmiņas izvelkam sakarību starp mērījuma numuriem un konkrēti savienoto konekcijas numuru.
Augsti attīstītajiem arbitriem rokās lapiņa ar Npk, un tabuliņa, kur viņi iepretī Npk var izpildīties pēc sirds patikas, aprakstot skaņas saldumu, samtainību, dzidrumu, mīkstumu, šķiedrainumu vai cēlskanību. Kā arī provizorisko vērtējumu par vada cenu, sildīšanas ilgumu, paliknīšu materiālu un citām lietām.

tātad pirmais būtu - jāizgatavo 2 kastes ar relejiem un ligzdu komplektiem un releju vadību.

----------


## arnis

Jaani. ja runaajam par akustiku kabeljiem ----- NU nejauc atkal lietas. RLC lietas ir skaidras , nomeeraamas un pieraadaamas .
par to jau bija runa Long linkaa. 
Reaali jau vajadzeeja buut otraadi. Pie super daargas sisteemas, kaa tu saki, ar labu izshkjirtspeeju, no RLC viedoklja sisteemai vajadzeeja buut pilniigi inertai, nespeejiigai paraadiit kaadas atshkjiriibas, jo L un C nebuutu, un akustikas Z buutu ideaali taisna liidz ar ko --- , pie konstanta R testi uzraadiija nekaadu noise/ thd / imd vadu pienesumos, taatad runa ir tikai par vadu kaa dempinga bojaataaju, kas ir ar pilniigi identisku ietekmi visiem vienaada shkjeersgriezuma vadiem.

----------


## a_masiks

> Pie super daargas sisteemas, kaa tu saki, ar labu izshkjirtspeeju, no RLC viedoklja sisteemai vajadzeeja buut pilniigi inertai, nespeejiigai paraadiit kaadas atshkjiriibas,


 Arī taisnība. Labas aparatūras barošanas blokam ir jānodrošina aparatūras barošana, neatkarīgi no tīkla sprieguma kvalitātes. ja dārgas aparatūras darbība ir stipri atkarīga no savienojošā elektrības vada īpašībām (kuras atrodas tehnisko normu robežās) - tad tā nekādā gadījumā nav kvalitatīva un nevar būt dārga aparatūra. Jo tādas aparatūras barošanas bloks vienkārši nepilda savu primāro uzdevumu, kam tas ticis projektēts.

----------


## Delfins

Da bij es Unisonā. Manas tumbas no turienes un skan ar Barku tik pat labi kā ar tur esošo NAD-u..  vadi arī man ir semi-krutie lats/metrā  ::  (nāca pa brīvu  :: )

a_masiks, neder relejs. Vajag vienu cilvēku, kas pēc savas izvēles pārslēgs randomā vadus, un nepārstāv nevienu "pusi".

----------


## a_masiks

Domāts bija releju bloks, un ideālā variantā - mikrokontrolieris, kas pats random veidā slēdzelēs. Mikrokontrolieri būs grūti apvainot ieinteresētībā vai puses pārstāvniecībā. Vienkārši ar relejiem var automatizēt antropomorfo mērījumu un izslēgt iespēju, ka cilvēks "aizmirst" kā skan iepriekšējais vads laika intervāla dēļ, vai sistēmas uzsilšanas vai nejaušas izregulēšanas dēļ. Viss visu laiku ir konstanti, izņemot to, ka nomainās paralēlie vadi.
Pie kam tāda sistēma nodrošina dubulto aklo testu. Saslēgtos releju pārus "zin" tikai mikrokontrolieris un to tauta uzzinās tikai PĒC testa beigām. Ārēji ir redzamas tikai 2 kastītes un piemēram 5 dažādi paralēlie vadi. un viss. Var jau algoritmā ieviest "zapadlu" - vairākas reizes pieslēgt vienu un to pašu vadu, vai katru otro. Un mērījumu skaitu palielināt līdz 20 vai 40. lai nu pamēģina noteikt - kur skanēja viens un tas pats vads, un kur - cits. JA izmaiņas ir reālas - tam jābūt reāli iespējamam. Ja izmaiņas ir iedomātas - sūc uz kociņa tur sanāks, un mūsu audiofīļi nedomājot atteiksies no šāda testa.

----------


## Delfins

no hifilista viedokļa relejs ir shit-posms  ::

----------


## a_masiks

ok, tad var izmantot kautkādus mosfetus. Tjipa "cietos" relejus. Ideja jau kāda - uztaisīt daudzmaz universālu komutātoru, lai var bez sāpēm pārbaudīt gan 220, gan audio vadus. Citādi nāksies katram uzdevumam taisīt savu komutātora versiju.
bet protams  - iemeslus lai hifilisti noraidītu dajebkādu objektīvu testu - nav jāmeklē. Tos var ātri sagudrot uz līdzenas vietas.

----------


## WildGun

Šitas posts, manuprāt, pareizi būtu dēvējams par audiorastijas paraugu no eee.....

Nē, vienkārši par audiorastijas paraugu.

Nē, vēl labāk - vienkārši par ...rastiju.

P.S. Un Tu arī, Didzi??!!

----------


## JDat

Ehh... tikko uzdūros uz viena laba rakta par hifilismu...

----------


## osscar

Palaboju savus DIY ala hi end kabeļus :





tātad shēma sekojoša - konektori no ebaja - 1-2 Ls gab. Vads - krievu absudrabotais - apm. 1.5 Ls m +-. Izolācija no scart vada vai veca HDMI - tie resnāki+ vieglāk izjaucas.
zeķe neilona no ebaya - 8mm diametrs. meklēt nylon mesh vai sleeve diy cable  ::  
beidzās melnie kembriki - uzliku dzeltenus, pēc tam nomainīšu...

----------


## arnis

cik pf/m ?

----------


## osscar

ap 100.

----------


## arnis

vaajpraats  ::  tur no augstaakaa plauktinja pataalu ........

----------


## osscar

nu tak vienalga 100 vai 60....kuram tad ir mazāk>? jebkurā gadījumā, ja ir ekrāns būs kapacitāte.

----------


## Didzis

Diez vai hifilisti piekritīs skaņu laist caur kautkādiem papildus relejis. No releju kastes tal vēl vajadzes papildus savioenojošos vadus un tas tak vispar būs ārprats. Es redzu tikai vienu izeju, vadus spraust ar roku. Nomaina vienam kanālam, tad otram kanālam, bet mūzika visu laiku skan, Nav jau nozīmes, kurš tos vadus sprauž, tur tak šmaukties nav iespējams. Vienkārši pieraksta numurus un viss. Beigās salīdzina rezultātus. Vr jau atarpbloku vadiem izmantot kautkādus troiņikus, kurus iesprauš RCA ligzdās, bet es tādus zinu tikai ķīniešu par 30 santīmiem gabalā. Diez vai tad būs HI-END savienojums   ::  Varbūt ir vēl kādas idejas. tak vajag vienreiz šitos neauglīgos strīdus izbeigt un kautko praktisku darīt.

----------


## janisp

oscar, nu pa smuko sanāca :: , svoi čelovek!

ja pieejam no ekonomikas viedokļa, sarēķini visu kopā, vada (lai arī fenderēta krievu sudrabnieka) vērtību, tā atrašanas laiku, konektoru iegādi, interneta pakalpojuma cenu, piegādi, dizaina izdomāšanas laiku, lodēšanu, utt...cik būtu pārdošanas cena tādam hand made kabelim, tad pierēķini mērīšanu, testēšanu...sludinājuma izdevumus, pārliecināšanas laiku, ka tas nav pēdējais sūds un ka Tu lodēt proti...par cik gatavs tādus ražot un pārdot???
ja Tev tādi ir divi pāri, vienu varam uzsildīt un pēc tam salīdzināt ar otru...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Ehh... tikko uzdūros uz viena laba rakta par hifilismu...


  Loti pamācoš kurlmēma lohafoba raksts kas izņemot basa taraisītās vibrācijas nav sajutis. Taisnais ceļs pie lora uz ARSU Skolas iela 5. Diemžēl arī kurmēmi cilvēki spriež par skaņas kvalitāti.

----------


## Larisa

Kad tavs IQ sasniegs 50% no raksta autora attiecīga parametra, arī tavus komentārus varēs sākt lasīt.   ::  Pagaidām ierauj _Džeku_ un esi mierīgs!

----------


## Jack Daniels

Sori, palasiet šī džeka http://www.uldis.info/ . Ģēnijs, saprot visu, no visa un uzreiz (copy paste un mans parksts), mums tādu prezidentu un būsim paka.... Jau rīt. Nu gan jums autoritātes. Bet nu jau laikam kāda tauta tāda valdība. Murgs kas ir vēl krutāks par šo forumu.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## janisp

Larisa,zaķit,  citē, lūdzu, kādu augstā IQ paqraugu no tā raksta? Palīdzi atšķirību meklētājam, mūs tumsoņas apgaismot?
Tev tur parakstā minēta vāczeme, kura slavena ar savām hifilitiskājām novirzēm...var būt Minhenē esam vienas un tās pašas sistēmas klausījušies..

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Kad tavs IQ sasniegs 50% no raksta autora attiecīga parametra, arī tavus komentārus varēs sākt lasīt.   Pagaidām ierauj _Džeku_ un esi mierīgs!


 Nu ko. Varam pamērīt tavu IQ pēc puķīšu ostīšanas un salīdzināt ar manu pēc Džeka dzeršanas, bet varbūt tava profesionālā nodarbošanās atbilst profila foto. Nu tad tavs IQ ir neapspriežams.  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

Ui, Larisa piedod, bērnus un pensionārus neapbižojam, it sevišķi tos kas dzīvo nevis Latvijā bet Lettland. Daudz laimes jaunā dzimtenē.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Larisa

> Larisa,zaķit,  citē, lūdzu, kādu augstā IQ paqraugu no tā raksta


 Es nedomāju rakstu, tikai salīdzinu personālijas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Larisa,zaķit,  citē, lūdzu, kādu augstā IQ paqraugu no tā raksta
> 
> 
>  Es nedomāju rakstu, tikai salīdzinu personālijas.


 Jūs laikam mūs abus pazīstat personīgi ja varat atļauties tā izteiktie un salīdzināts. Lūdzu atgādiniet kur mēs varētu būt tikušies ?

----------


## a_masiks

> Diez vai hifilisti piekritīs skaņu laist caur kautkādiem papildus relejis. No releju kastes tal vēl vajadzes papildus savioenojošos vadus un tas tak vispar būs ārprats.


 Taa nav probleema. No saakuma notesteejam aklajaa testaa vienkaarshi hifiliitisku vadu un to pashu (tieshi to pashu vai vismaz dviinju braali) vadu, tikai kopaa ar komutaatoru. Esmu paarliecinaats, ka starp shiem abiem sleegumiem ifiliitikji nedzirdees aizklaatajaa testaa nekaadu starpiibu. Un nespees atshkjirt peec skanjas kursh ir kursh. Tad, pamatojoties uz shiem meeriijumiem, mees varam veikt naakoshos meeriijumus nu jau caur komutaacijas relejiem. Personiigi man releju ideja patiik, jo ljauj perfekti paarsleegt vadus, neko neraustot, neizskanjojot, nedododt iespeeju "aizmirst" skaneejumu, dodot momentaanu iespeeju saliidzinaat skaneeshanas laikaa jebkaadas izmainjas (ja taadas buutu)  un nedodot iespeeju rasties kljuudaam vai negodpraatiigai riiciibai.

----------


## Didzis

No tehniskā viedokļa es par relejiem piekrītu, bet ja notiek cīņa par katru štepseli un ligzdu, tad tur pavidu būs vesala kaudze savienojumu, kuriem nederēs poļu RCA ligzdas par 20 santīmiem   ::  . HI-END  tāds pārslēdzējs izmaksās vājprātīgu naudu. Es neesmu gatavs ko tādu būvēt, jo neticu, ka ligzda var ietekmet skaņu.  Es esmu gatavs vadus pārspraust, bet izskatās, ka konstruktīvi eksperimenti un klausīšanās aizklāti testi te tā īsti nevienu neinteresē. Visu laiku tiek bārstīti savstarpēji apvainojumi   ::

----------


## ansius

nu kompromiss - neutrik, profi studijās šito brendu nesmādē... un kā jau teicu piedāvāju savus vintage paketslēdžus, kam slīdelementa kontakta laukums lielāks nekā RCA ligzdas vidējam kontaktam

----------


## Zigis

> Larisa,zaķit,  citē, lūdzu, kādu augstā IQ paqraugu no tā raksta
> 
> 
>  Es nedomāju rakstu, tikai salīdzinu personālijas.
> 
> 
>  Jūs laikam mūs abus pazīstat personīgi ja varat atļauties tā izteiktie un salīdzināts. Lūdzu atgādiniet kur mēs varētu būt tikušies ?


 IQ nav vizuāls lielums, nav nepieciešams tikties personīgi. Materiāla šai pašā topikā ir daudz un krāšņi  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> vintage paketslēdžus, kam slīdelementa kontakta laukums lielāks nekā RCA ligzdas vidējam kontaktam


 Jā, slēdži varētu uz mirkli saslēgt paralēli divus kabeļus; izpaliktu jebkādi komutācijas trokšņi. Bet releji ar nopietniem Au/Pd/Pt kontaktiem abos kabeļu galos tomēr dotu iespēju brīvi izvēlēties testējamo kabeļu secību. Kurš izgatavos kasti ar iespējami labiem (un dārgiem!) džekiem (bez Daniela) un superrelejiem? Vēl jau jāatrod, kā šo komutatoru traktā ieslēgt - pielodēt, vai superastes ar superštepseļiem izmantot. Kā nodrošināt, lai pēdējie par vājāko posmu nekļūst?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> IQ nav vizuāls lielums, nav nepieciešams tikties personīgi. Materiāla šai pašā topikā ir daudz un krāšņi


 _Točno!!!_

----------


## ansius

> Jā, slēdži varētu uz mirkli saslēgt paralēli divus kabeļus; izpaliktu jebkādi komutācijas trokšņi.


 man ir šādi 2 gab. (slēdzot starp stāvokļiem tie pārslīd vēl trešajam kontaktam ko savienojot ar masu var panāk pilnīgi bez trokšņiem pārslēgšanos)

[attachment=0:200hi2fm]apaksha.jpg[/attachment:200hi2fm]
[attachment=1:200hi2fm]augsha.jpg[/attachment:200hi2fm]

----------


## frukc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=XuzpsO4ErOQ

----------


## JDat

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=XuzpsO4ErOQ


  :: 
Labs, bet laikam uz joku topiku jāpārceļ. 
 :: 

Kā tur bija tā filma par megaskandām ar piebildi: Jebkurš zaķis būs sajūsmā par tādām skandām ...man pašam tādas ir mājās.

----------


## tornislv

Pieļauju, ka viens no klasiskajiem kinocitātiem bija šis (filma Ruthless People):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19CvEO3Riy0

----------


## JDat

> Pieļauju, ka viens no klasiskajiem kinocitātiem bija šis (filma Ruthless People):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19CvEO3Riy0


 
Kā naglai uz galvas. Tieši to arī domāju, tik nosaukumu nezināju.

----------


## ddff

Veel bija legendaaraa sceena no Clockwork Orange, kur Alex uzrunaaja divas garlaikotas tiines ar cukura dildo.
"Come with uncle nd hear it all proper..."

ddff

----------


## tornislv

Jē jē
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfPyTiUi_Uk
Heaven 17 patiesi savu nosaukumu no šejienes arī paņēma
par Johnny Zhivago gan nekas nav dzirdēts un Goggly Gogol arī ne  ::

----------


## ddff

Haha, 

nievaajoshs apziimeejums taalaika popmuuzikai- fuzzy warbles ;]
Buus lieku reizi janoskataas tas gabals, Kubriks ir neapstriidams geenijs.

ddff

----------


## Delfins

Vooo.... būs vēl par ko cepties.. http://www.membrana.ru/particle/16713




> По удельной (по отношению к весу) проводимости нанотрубочные проводники намного опережают медь и серебро, сообщают экспериментаторы, и уступают только натрию.


 Varēs papildus propogandēt - C neskan labi, varš ar sudrabu ir kinda best ever.., vai otrādāk, noraus podā "metalizēto pieskaņu" varam/sudrabam  :: 
Galvenais arī būs atmazka - ir kur tagad paslēpties elektronam - "trubiņā"  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

Jā, šito jums fizikas stundās nemācīja, tātad tā nav un nevar būt. Žēl ka mūsu jaunatne ir tik aprobežota un stul.....  ::

----------


## osscar

kamēr jūs te ņemas, es salodēju vēl pārīti vadu ar nanotehnoloģijām. par ls 200 varat iegūt savā īpašumā  ::

----------


## janisp

> kamēr jūs te ņemas, es salodēju vēl pārīti vadu ar nanotehnoloģijām. par ls 200 varat iegūt savā īpašumā


 mēs te ņemās,jo jūs te ņirdz par pa tehnologijsasniegumiem, kuras\, jums par nožēlu, izgudro nevis klauni-klavas drāzēji, bet zinātnieki ar atvērtu domāšanu un labu izglītību...
kādus sešu gadus atpakaļ tai, tai pašā Niderlandē, kur tik daudz audiorastu, ponta pēc, iegādājos kurpes, kurām zole bija vienos caurumiņos! kādus 4 gadus bradāju pa peļķēm un zeķes palika sausas!! karstā laikā pēdas nesvīda!! kāqdi 160 EUR tie joki izmaksāja, līdz pārdūru zoli ar kaut kādu svešķermeni un zeķe palika slapja...uzlīmēju pazoli- vienalga zeķe slapja, bet tagad no sviedriem...tehnoloģijas- Gore-Tex

tas pats par vadiem- ja nedzirdi atškirību- sistēma sūdīga (lasi - sviedraina kurpe)  :: 

jauku darbnedēļu!

----------


## osscar

Jā, jā vislabāk vadus dzird  tikai tie kuriem 50KLs tumbas un 100kg A klases monobloki.  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

Vislabāk dzird tie kas grib kalausīties, bet nevis tie kas gudri dir...., un neklausās un pat nemēģina klausīties, jo neko nedzird un nekad nedirdēs   ::

----------


## osscar

tieši otrādi - labai tehnikai sliktāki gabeļi (C, L, R ) neko nemaina...bet vnk. ala audifīlu tehnikai - bez visiem preventīvajiem pasākumiem (RF filtrs ieejā, izejā Zobels, spole + R-jo tie bojā skaņu) - tiem gan pie noteiktiem apstākļiem amps var aiziet dziesmā....

----------


## janisp

nē Oscar, dzird tie,kuri grib saklausīt un,kuriem atvērta domāšana,un, kuri klausās mūziku nevis frekvenču raksturlīknes...ar naudas vienību tūkstošiem tur nav nekāda sakara...kaut gan zināmas likumsakarības tomēr ir...kvalitāte tomēr kaut  ko maksā...

----------


## Jack Daniels

Ja šeit kãds saprastu kautko no elektronikas, tad vińš zinaãtu ka vis kas atrodas kēdē maina rezultãtu, mūsu gadījumã skanējumu. Tãlãk ir tikai viens jautãjums, vai kãds vēlãs klausīties?

----------


## osscar

ja jau tik ļoti uztraucies par ķēdi, ieteiktu vēlreiz nolauzt visām detaļām kājas un pielodēt sudraba vadus, vai vēl labāk bez PCB - p2p montāža ar sudraba vadu.   ::  jā un obligāti skaļruņa spoli pārtīt ar sudraba vadu.

----------


## janisp

> ja jau tik ļoti uztraucies par ķēdi, ieteiktu vēlreiz nolauzt visām detaļām kājas un pielodēt sudraba vadus, vai vēl labāk bez PCB - p2p montāža ar sudraba vadu.   jā un obligāti skaļruņa spoli pārtīt ar sudraba vadu.


 redz oscar, skaļruņa spoles materiālu izvēlas tā kostruktors, tehnologs un ražotājs, kuri arī ir atbildīgi par sasniegto rezultātu un attiecīgi arī par ekonomisko guvumu. Bet tajās vietās, kurās tehnologi un finansisti-optimizētāji gūst virsroku, varam iejaukties arī mēs-hifilitiķi un audiorasti, nomainot ne visai kvalitatīvās sastāvdaļas (vadi, konektori) pret labākiem un dārgākiem- kas tur smieklīgs?

piemēram, blakus tēmā, par DAC , nomainot tos tipveida datortehnikā pielietotos  "šleifus" pret kvalitatīviem sudraba vai sevišķi tīra vara vadiem, skanējuma ieguvums būtu daudz lielāks par ieguldījumiem ...

----------


## tornislv

[attachment=0:336vwma8]110_0.jpg[/attachment:336vwma8]
http://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html

----------


## janisp

> [attachment=0:3mqxcxtb]110_0.jpg[/attachment:3mqxcxtb]
> http://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html


 torni, jūties slikti? paskrāpē vinilu, labāk skanēs ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ja jau tik ļoti uztraucies par ķēdi, ieteiktu vēlreiz nolauzt visām detaļām kājas un pielodēt sudraba vadus, vai vēl labāk bez PCB - p2p montāža ar sudraba vadu.   jā un obligāti skaļruņa spoli pārtīt ar sudraba vadu.


 Tev taisnība, tas būtu pats labākais un teorētiski mēs uz to ejam, jo "soveršenstvu net preģela". Kas tur slikts ka kāds kautko vēlas uzlabot, ja nu vienīgi puskurlo latviešu supergudro elektroniķu skaudība un apziņa ka paši uz to nav spējīgi.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> kamēr jūs te ņemas, es salodēju vēl pārīti vadu ar nanotehnoloģijām. par ls 200 varat iegūt savā īpašumā


 Kamēr tu ar savu lodāmuru lodēji šo brīnešķo vadu, man atnāca sūdainie Siltech Duble Crown vadi. Varbūt salīdzinam skanējumu.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zigis

> Kamēr tu ar savu lodāmuru lodēji šo brīnešķo vadu, man atnāca sūdainie Siltech Duble Crown vadi. Varbūt salīdzinam skanējumu.


 Tiešām būtu interesanti salīdzināt skanējumu, bet pilnīgi aizklātā veidā.
Reku Ansius slēdzīšus piemērotus piedāvā.

----------


## JDat

Jack Daniels un janisp, pastāstiem mums, stulbeņiem, kas ir dielektriskā absorbcija un kā tā ietekmē skaņu...

----------


## Delfins

Klusums...

Bet šis ir no sērijas "USB zelta cenā" ? Apskaidro..  ::  



> piemēram, blakus tēmā, par DAC , nomainot tos tipveida datortehnikā pielietotos "šleifus" pret kvalitatīviem sudraba vai sevišķi tīra vara vadiem, skanējuma ieguvums būtu daudz lielāks par ieguldījumiem ...

----------


## janisp

> Jack Daniels un janisp, pastāstiem mums, stulbeņiem, kas ir dielektriskā absorbcija un kā tā ietekmē skaņu...


 kā jau kārtīgs datoriķis, par stulbeni pats sevi nosauci, tad ar angleni draudzējies- īss kodolīgs teksts par uzdotā jautājuma tēmu:
Dielectric Absorption, Dissipation Factor and Q
What is Dielectric Absorption?
Dielectric absorption is also referred to as "soakage" or "voltage retention. After a capacitor is charged, it retains part of the charge, even after being discharged and even if the conductors have been shorted together. Cables, like capacitors behave as if they have an additional series of RC networks in parallel with the primary capacitance, and it is these small distributed capacitances that retain charge due to the high series resistance. To measure dielectric absorption, the capacitor or cable is charged to some voltage for one minute, and is then shorted for two seconds. After a one minute delay, the recovered voltage is read using a very high impedance voltmeter. In some instances, a significant voltage "rebounds" from the capacitor or cable. Dielectric absorption is calculated by dividing the recovered voltage by the charging voltage, and is expressed in percent. Teflon, polystyrene, and polypropylene dielectrics will yield the lowest dielectric absorption, while PVC and vinyl will yield the highest. To insure that the audio waveform is not altered by secondary "rebounds" of charge and the high-frequency "fine inner detail" is preserved, it is prudent to use dielectric materials that have low dielectric absorption in audio interconnects and speaker cables.

What is Dissipation Factor?
Dissipation factor is important for AC power applications, which includes audio power transmission to loudspeakers. Dissipation factor is approximated by dividing Equivalent Series Resistance (ESR) by the difference: capacitive reactance (Xc) minus inductive reactance (XL), and is expressed in %.

DF = ESR/(Xc-XL)

Capacitive Reactance is calculated by: 
Xc = 1/(2*p *f*C) = wC

and Inductive Reactance is calculated by: 
XL = 2*p *f*L = wL

Reactance can be thought of as "AC resistance".
Dissipation factor is a function of age, frequency, and temperature. Dissipation Factor is a combination of conductor losses and dielectric losses.

What is Q?
All capacitors (and cables) have an inductive and a capacitive component. At very low frequencies, the cable appears primarily inductive and at higher frequencies becomes primarily capacitive. Q or "quality factor" is a measure of how abruptly the change from inductance to capacitance takes place. At the point of transition, the cable is in resonance, so it appears like a pure resistance. Resonance is when it's resistance is equal to the Equivalent Series Resistance or ESR. Resonance will occur at precisely one frequency. Q can be calculated as:

Q = 1/DF

We believe that the Q of a speaker cable is important. If the resonance point can be "tuned" to the right frequency, the cable becomes more like an ideal resistance and the phase response becomes more linear as well. High-Q cables seem to sound better and have better focus and clarity in stereo.

----------


## JDat

nice, nice. Paldies janisp. Iedod kādu linku, kur augstākminētie parametri nomērīti futurtech kabeļiem.

----------


## janisp

> Klusums...
> 
> Bet šis ir no sērijas "USB zelta cenā" ? Apskaidro..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 šis jautājums sasaucas ar Jdata uzdoto. Ja šleifos, izolators tiek pieleitots PVC un kā vadītājs viduvējas tīrības varš tad izlasi šos secinājumus:
Conformal coatings (insulation) on conductors create a non-uniform dielectric medium around the conductors. This dielectric material stores energy from the conductors in the form of charge. Similar to a battery, the dielectric material prevents the conductors from discharging immediately and completely when the music waveform demands this. The result is that latent charge is still present in the dielectric material to be released when it is not desired. The technical term for this effect is Dielectric Absorption. This effect is more pronounced in less expensive cables that use PVC for insulation rather than Teflon or other low dielectric-constant materials. This has two detrimental effects:

Latent charge can change the amount of energy required to charge the dielectric, drawing less current with some passages than others from the driver. Latent charge can appear on the conductors when it should not be there. Either of these effects can conceivably cause "smearing" or dispersion of the audio signal, particularly between left and right channels, where this can become audible to humans.

tā kā DAC?ADC ierīcēs signāli ir ar daudz augstākām frekvencēm, kā skaņas signālam, tad skinefektam tomēr ir nozīme:
"Skin-effect occurs when the high-frequency currents flow on the outer "skin" of the conductors whereas lower frequencies have more uniform current distribution across the conductor cross-section. This happens when too large a gauge is chosen for the conductors. The effect is that the impedance (primarily inductance and capacitance) is different for low frequencies than high frequencies. This difference in impedance can cause attenuation and phase shifts in high-frequency passages relative to low-frequency passages, causing a smearing effect to the music. If a sufficiently small gauge is chosen for the conductors, all frequencies are "forced" to flow more uniformly in the conductors, effective eliminating skin-effect. Skin-effect is also a function of conductor material.

tad ko var darīt pret šo skinefektu? jāizvēlas pareizs vada  šķersgiezums un tā materiāls, kā arī izolators un konstrukcijai jābūt mehāniski  noturīgai visa kabeļa garumā. 
Nu nav tur ezotērikas, ir visam pamatā fizika. 

Un nav man te jūs jāmāca, augstskolas esat beiguši...

jā, Viking, 
"Board warning issued
Sent at: Šodien, 13:26 
From: Vikings 
To: janisp 

The following is a warning which has been issued to you by an administrator or moderator of this site.
Līdz šodienas beigām, lūdzu, pamato minēto vadu ietekmes pamatojumu uz ciparu skaņas datu plūsmas kvalitāti un kā tas atsaucas uz atciparoā signāla kvalitāti. Savādāk, atvaino, Tev nav vietas tehniskā forumā."-

pamato lūdzu, ka vada materiāls, vadītāja kvalitāte un tīrība, kā arī izolatora kavlitāte neietekmē AF signālu pārraidi...

----------


## janisp

> nice, nice. Paldies janisp. Iedod kādu linku, kur augstākminētie parametri nomērīti futurtech kabeļiem.


 Jdat, daudz vienkāršāk būs, ja paņemsi un pats nomērīsi Furutech USB kabeli, salīdzināsi to ar parasto no datorveikala un noziņosi rezultātus. pašlaik gan Furutech USB out of stock, bet varēsi paņemt pamērīt Audioquest http://servo.lv/ProductDetails.aspx?item_id=1018

ja būs interese varēsi nākošnedēļ nomērit D-link prieš ProtoolsHD, nāk no JP, speciāli testam...

----------


## Delfins

Janisp, pamato/apskaidro, ar ko pa sudrabu "šleijfu" 0xFFFF atšķirsies no vara 0xFFFF. Jo DAC jau saņem tikai tādus datus, un loģiski spriežot, ka ja "šlejfa" no viena gala uz otru atnāk ne tas, kas nosūtīt, tad attiecīgi DAC izejā būs nevis skaņa bet tīrais pļurkstiens [0% mūzikas].

----------


## janisp

Delfins 
Elektronikas fanāts 
palasi, pagooglē, pilns nets ar informāciju un viedokļiem.  Te jau iet runa par kvalitatīvu skaņu, saproti, nevis par mp3 kalusīšanos ofisā uz logitech plastamasas kastelēm. Tevi tas neinteresē, kādēļ lai es iespringtu un Tevi pārliecinātu...man ir svarīgākas lietas darāmas...tā kā atvaino.

----------


## Vikings

Nēnēnēnē, vecīt tukša diršana.
Ja pareizi saprotu, Tu mēģini iestāstīt, ka skinefekts būs radījis mistiskas fāzu nobīdes, kuras peld laikā un nobīda kanālu signālus vienu attiecībā pret otru? Tu vispār saproti kādu huiņu Tu mēģini pasniegt?
Uzskatu, ka pamatojums nav sniegts.

----------


## JDat

> tad ko var darīt pret šo skinefektu? jāizvēlas pareizs vada  šķersgiezums un tā materiāls, kā arī izolators un konstrukcijai jābūt mehāniski  noturīgai visa kabeļa garumā.


 Par šķersgriezumu, diemžēl, nepiekrītu. Kā māca rādiotehnika (zinātne nevis RRR  ::  ), tad palielinoties frekvencei elektroni pārcietojas uz vadītāja virsmu un neskrien ka vadītāja centru. Attiecīgi vada diamentrs nenosaka skinefektu. Kapēc radiotehnikā izmanto apsudrabotus vadus īzviļņu kontūru spolītēs? Tāpēc ka pa sudrabam mazāk izpaužas skinefekts, bet varam vairāk (salīdzinot vienu ar otru). Kapēc apsudrabo nevis lieto sudraba vadu? A tā ir lētāk, pliks sudrabs ir lieks sadārdzinājums, salīdzinot ar apsudravotu varu. Pamatā tak elektroni skrien pa (sudraba) virsmu nevis pa vara serdi. Tātad... Izdaram secinājumus. Hiendisms ir tieksme pēc perfektuma. Attiecīgi Ja noliek blakus vara vadu, apsudrabotu varu, un pliku sudrabu, tad no fizikas viedokļa ir vienalga vai sudravs, vai apsudrabots varš. Ja jau perfektums, tad kāpēc hiend vadu ražotāji niekojas ar apsudrabotu varu un nelieto pliku sudrabu? Tā lētāk? Tātad pliks sudrabs ir dārgāks un "hiendiskāks". Tas viss ir OK, ja mēs čakarējamies ar vadu, sudrabu un apsudrabotu varu. Savukārt īstie radiotehnikas onkuļi jau sen ir atraduši risinājumu: Licendrāts izskatā. Iekšā ir daudz tievu izolētu vara dzīslu. Ja vajag tad dažas nokniebj lai salāgotu antenas pastiprinātāja izeju ar raidošo antenu. Hiendistu kabeļu īpašibas tiek pasniegtas bez šadiem izskaidrojumiem. Diemžēl...

Ko dod skinefekts no vienkāršāka elektronikas viedokļa? Vienkārši runājot izčakarē ideāla taisnstūra formas signālu (USB, S/PDIF utt) un iztaisa "lēzenāku" fronti un kritumu. Parastai skaņu kartei tas teorētiski ietekmē skanējumu, bet vai tas ietekmē skanējumu arī tādai skaņas kartei kurai iekšā ir reclockong (piemēram tādai karei kura ir Jack Daniels īpašumā)?

Turpmāk vēl ar pērlēm bārstīšos, tikai žel ka tas izskan tukšās ausīs...  ::

----------


## Delfins

Kāds te sakars ar mp3? izskatās tev nav nekādas sajēgas, kas ir DAC.
Un par USB - tas pats stāsts. Tavai zināšanai USB ir tas pats vien digitāls "šlejfs", tikai ar diviem vadiņiem. Tad apskaidro "USB zelta cenā" topika ietvaros, ar ko Tx/Rx digitālie dati atšķirsies vai tas USB vads būs no sudraba vai vara.

----------


## a_masiks

> tā kā DAC?ADC ierīcēs signāli ir ar daudz augstākām frekvencēm, kā skaņas signālam, tad skinefektam tomēr ir nozīme:


 vai varētu palūgt cipariņus - cik tad augsta frekvence ir DAC/ADC usbas ierīcēm, un cik liels ir skinefekts pie šādam fr, un kā tas izmaina signālu, ij kādus traucējumus ievieš?
Redzi, savādāk sanāk kā ar to Henku un dupšu bučošanu. Tu pasaki ka fr ir augstāka, bet šis fakts pats par sevi neko citu neapliecina.
Henks arī saka, ka rokas pirms ēšanas ir jāmazgā, un ka Mēness ir no zaļa siera. Taču tas, ka pirmais apgalvojums ir vispārzināms un patiess, nenozīmē to ka sekojošais arī tāds ira...

Pie kam. No sensenām radiotehnikas studijām atceros, ka koaksiālie vadi, nosacīti ir diferencētas RLC  aiztures līnijas superaugstām frekvencēm. Pats atceros, ka vienā PSRS smalkā oscilogrāfā uzraku signāla aiztures līniju no smukā bizītē satītiem teflona vadiem. Oscilogrāfā šī aizture ir vajadzīga, lai signāla sākums netaptu nogriezts. Taču signāla forma un amplitūda no tā necieš. Tad nu būtu jautājums - ko tādu izbojā analogais vai ciparu signāls, kuram ir 1-2 nanosekunžu aizture? Smalku cilvēku auss uztver 100-500Mhz signālu fāzes nobīdi, vai kā?

----------


## Didzis

Kurš tehniski zinošs cilvēks ta noliedz skin efektu? Jautājums ir par tā ietekmi uz teiksim zemfrekvences signālu starpbloku 1,5m garā vadā. Tātad skin efekt nenoliedzami ir, bet cik liels tas ir pie 20Hz un 20kHz un cik liela starpība ir pie šīm frekvencēm. Ja kāds nomērīs to starpību īsā vadā, tad uzreiz uzsaucu konjaku   ::  . Ja runa par vadiem aparatūras iekšienē, tad cik tie gari ir?  Es vismaz neko ipaši garāku par sprīdi neesmu manījis. Cik tad augstākā frekvence ir DAC?  Tie ir megaherci un SAF firmas galvenā konstruktora Liepkalna vārdiem- 2,4GHz viņam skaitās "līdzstrāva"   ::  Tās frekvences, kuras apgrozās DAC ir smiekīgi zemas, lai ņemtu vēra skin efektu kautkāda sprīdi garā plastmasas šleifā.  janisp, iedod kādu linku, kur kāds autoratīvs audiofīls būtu spējis nomērit  zudumus šleifā dēļ skin efekta   ::

----------


## JDat

> Kāds te sakars ar mp3? izskatās tev nav nekādas sajēgas, kas ir DAC.
> Un par USB - tas pats stāsts. Tavai zināšanai USB ir tas pats vien digitāls "šlejfs", tikai ar diviem vadiņiem. Tad apskaidro "USB zelta cenā" topika ietvaros, ar ko Tx/Rx digitālie dati atšķirsies vai tas USB vads būs no sudraba vai vara.


 Delfīn! Vai es daļēji neatbildēju uz tavu jautājumu? Teorijā: Frones un kritumu izčakarēšanu jau pieminēju. Kas tālāk? Iekš USB skaņas kartes ir nīkulīgs 12 MHz kvarcs... no tā paša kvarca arī tiek ģenerēts signāks uz DACu. Juteer ienes zīepes. Pie tā visa Kartes 12 MHz clock ar PLL palīdzibu piesinhronizējas pie USB Hosta (Datora). Pa vadu plūst signāls ar juteer, kurā viens no faktoriem ir vada kapacitāte un skinefekts, kas čakarē frontes un kritumus. Nabaka PLL vēl vairāk apjūm no šadiem gļukiem (pietiek jau ar nīkulīgu 12 MHz clocku). Klāt vēl ir interesants barošanas efekts (seviški labi, ja barojas no sūdūgiem +5V kas nāk no datora). KAs tur tāds īpašs? Itkā digitāla mikrene, bet tomēr. Absolūtā vērtējumā ja noliks blakus divus vienādus, kaut vai NOT elementus, tie lementi nepārslegsies absolūti vienā un tajā pat laikā, jo atšiķas elementi. Tas ienes jitter. Ja barošanas spriegumu elementiem pamaina, tad arī tie neieslēgsies plānotājā absolūtajā laikā. Tā pat kā iedodot dažāda stāvuma taisntūra frontes un kritumus. DIvus elementus pieminēju lai var izdomāt mērījuma metodiku. Viens elements pie avota (ģeneratora) pieslēgs kā references elements, otrs kā mērāmais. Tad tam mērāmajam elementam ieejā liekam dažādus kabeļus, dodam dažādus spriegumus. Ar bieziem mērinstrumentiem analizējam laika nobīdi izejā elementiem....

----------


## a_masiks

> iedod kādu linku, kur kāds autoratīvs audiofīls būtu spējis nomērit zudumus šleifā dēļ skin efekta


 ar ausi to var elementāri izmērīt. Tapēc ka ar ausi var izmērīt arī to, kas nemaz nepastāv un neeksistē.

----------


## a_masiks

> palasi, pagooglē, pilns nets ar informāciju un viedokļiem. Te jau iet runa par kvalitatīvu skaņu, saproti, nevis par mp3 kalusīšanos ofisā uz logitech plastamasas kastelēm. Tevi tas neinteresē, kādēļ lai es iespringtu un Tevi pārliecinātu...man ir svarīgākas lietas darāmas...tā kā atvaino.


 1) prasīja nevis viedokli, bet pamatojumu. Tas nav gluži viens un tas pats.
2)ir tāda lieta, ka par bazāru ir jāatbild. Arī par virtuālo bazāru. Neviens tevi aiz mēles (klaviatūras) nevilka, tu pats biji tas, kurš replicēja radiotehniskus brīnumus par vadiem, kuri ciparus ciparīgāk pārraida par visiem citiem ciparīgākajiem vadiem uz pasaules.
Tas tu izmantoji gigahercu radiotehniskos principus, un attiecināji tos uz skaņas kiloherciem vai ciparu megaherciem. Tapēc arī tev prasa - kapēc? Kādā sakarā?
Tas ka tu nosvīdīsi  - tiek vien nozīmēs, ka par savu bazāru neatbildi = dzen tuftu un karini makaronus... a tādu lietu bratani nepiedod....

----------


## Jack Daniels

Vîna dzeršanas stāstiņi.

Agri no rīta atnāca bomži ar bomzenēm, sastiķēja, nopirka lētāko stiprināto vīnu pa 3 ls, vārtrūmē no kakliņa izdzēra,pavēma, sakāvās, atlūza.

Vakarā pēc pirmizrādes operā atnāca biezie lohi ar skaistām meitenēm, nopirka vīnu pa 300ls, salēja kristāla glāzēs, izgaršoja , parunāja par mākslu, vīna ražošanas vietu un gadu kad vāktas vīnogas un aizbrauca mīlēties.

Dienā pēc studijām atnāca ķīmijas fakultātes studenti ar vekar iepazītiem zaķiem, nopirka vidēju vīnu pa 10 ls, salēja mēģenēs un sāka karsēt, saldēt, vārīt, filtrēt, utt. Pēc divām stundām ieguva pilnu ķīmisko analīzi dotajam vīna paraugam. Vēl divas stundas pukojās, ka dotā vīna ražotājs nav uz etiķetes uzrādījis pilnu ķīmisko ainu un pielikumā nav piejama 3d spektrogramma. Vēl pēc stundas beidzot pamanīja, ka foršie zaķi sen jau kautkur pazuduši, un viņi palikuši vieni.
*Tā arī vīnu nepagaršoja un zaķus nedabūja, bet toties palika idzrukas ar analīzēm*

P.S. Varbūt tomēr sāksiet klausīties mūziku, bet nevis mētāties ar gudriem parametriem, kas diezvai intesē cilvēkus kas pērk kabeļus lai ar viņiem klausītos muziku.

----------


## a_masiks

Aizmirsi tikai piebilst, ka tas bija viens un tas pats viins, tikai pudelees ar dazhaadaam uzliimeem.
Taa teikt - lai apmierinaatu dazhaadu pirceeju prasiibas.
Atvaino, bet sheit neganaas snobi... ups... sorry  -elitaara tauta, kurai noiet no uzraksta uz viina pudeles saaniem vien, un cenas vitriinaa.

----------


## tornislv

Te par mūzikas klausīšanos tāds video sižets. Pamācošs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeTja7JXK9A

Ak jā, vakar nopirku koncerta biļetes un lidmašīnas biļetes, un vēl mašīnu noīrēju arī. Uz Cimmermanu un Nopfleru. Par naudu, ko ietaupīju uz sildītajiem vadiem   ::  

http://www.bobdylan.com/news/fall-2011- ... -announced

----------


## Delfins

> P.S. Varbūt tomēr sāksiet klausīties mūziku, bet nevis mētāties ar gudriem parametriem, kas diezvai intesē cilvēkus kas pērk kabeļus lai ar viņiem klausītos muziku.


 Mēs jau klausāmies.. tikai nevajag te sludināt, ka tie visi krutie kabeļi ir must_have un visi pārējie bez tiem ir pēdējie lohi un lūzeri...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Aizmirsi tikai piebilst, ka tas bija viens un tas pats viins, tikai pudelees ar dazhaadaam uzliimeem.
> Taa teikt - lai apmierinaatu dazhaadu pirceeju prasiibas.
> Atvaino, bet sheit neganaas snobi... ups... sorry  -elitaara tauta, kurai noiet no uzraksta uz viina pudeles saaniem vien, un cenas vitriinaa.


 Nevajag pirkt vīnu pie tantiņas uz stūra, bet normālā veikalā, bet laikam jau to tev nesaprast.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Te par mūzikas klausīšanos tāds video sižets. Pamācošs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeTja7JXK9A
> 
> Ak jā, vakar nopirku koncerta biļetes un lidmašīnas biļetes, un vēl mašīnu noīrēju arī. Uz Cimmermanu un Nopfleru. Par naudu, ko ietaupīju uz sildītajiem vadiem   
> 
> http://www.bobdylan.com/news/fall-2011- ... -announced


 Tas ir labi. Vismaz vienreiz menesī dzirdēsi normālu muziku normālā kvalitātē. Es par laimi labākā kvalitātē ( bez papildus trokšņiem ) varu klausīties katru vakaru. Un arī bez sildītiem vadiem, jo manus vadus nevajag sildīt.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Absolūti *pofig*, kurš kādu dziru un no kā pērk. Vai to grūti saprast?

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Absolūti *pofig*, kurš kādu dziru un no kā pērk. Vai to grūti saprast?


 To ka tev vis *Pofig* mēs jau esam lasījuši agrāk. Laikam būsi pofigistu kluba prezidents.  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> P.S. Varbūt tomēr sāksiet klausīties mūziku, bet nevis mētāties ar gudriem parametriem, kas diezvai intesē cilvēkus kas pērk kabeļus lai ar viņiem klausītos muziku.
> 
> 
>  Mēs jau klausāmies.. tikai nevajag te sludināt, ka tie visi krutie kabeļi ir must_have un visi pārējie bez tiem ir pēdējie lohi un lūzeri...


 Es neesmu teicis ka visi pārējie bez tiem krutiem kabeļiem ir lohi in lūzeri..., es tika izsaku izbrīnu ka jūs negribat pat paklausīties, laikam bail atzīt reālā testā ka jums nav taisnība  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu tad klausāmies, bet tikai aizklātā testā.

----------


## JDat

Jack Daniels! Pie Jums var norganizēt testu? Ko klausītsimies? Cik dažādi skan kabeļi? Jūs apgalvojat ka jums ir tehniska izglītība. Formāla vai patiesa? Ja būtu patiesa, tad Jūs arī mēģinātu saprast kāpēc dažādi kabeļi skan dažādi...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Nu tad klausāmies, bet tikai aizklātā testā.


 Kada starpiba, aizklata, atklata. Sobrīd cepiens ir par to, ir vai nav atšķirība. Ja atšķirība būs, tad varam citos testos baudīt kas labāks. Kad un kur, lūdzu savus piedāvājumus.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Jack Daniels! Pie Jums var norganizēt testu? Ko klausītsimies? Cik dažādi skan kabeļi? Jūs apgalvojat ka jums ir tehniska izglītība. Formāla vai patiesa? Ja būtu patiesa, tad Jūs arī mēģinātu saprast kāpēc dažādi kabeļi skan dažādi...


 Es jau cenšos saprast, jo dzirdu ka viņi skan savādāk, bet jūs ,pamatmasā, noliedzat ka tas vispār ir iespējam un nekādi negribat klausīties, izņemot didzi.

----------


## JDat

Atkārtošos:




> Jack Daniels! Pie Jums var norganizēt testu? Ko klausītsimies? Cik dažādi skan kabeļi?

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Atkārtošos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Daniels! Pie Jums var norganizēt testu? Ko klausītsimies? Cik dažādi skan kabeļi?


 Paskaidroju. Dzivoklis nav birojs vai darbnīca lai taisītu dažādus testus (sieva un bērni var nesaprast). Piedavāju pie janaP vai cita audio veikalā vai salonā. Piemeram Hi-End Audio.

----------


## JDat

Pladies. To arī gribēju dzirdēt...

----------


## Delfins

> Delfīn! Vai es daļēji neatbildēju uz tavu jautājumu?


 Atbildēt jau atbildēji, bet vai tad skaņas karte darbojās pēc principa ADC/DAC-vads-DAC !? Nē takš.. šis jau apspriests temats par tiem pašiem HDMI kabeļiem, bilde uz ekrāna no parastā china kebeļa un ar apzeltītiem šteķeriem neatšķiras (1:1). Tam pašam HDMI līdzi nāk arī digitālā skaņa.. bet arī tur takš no source signāls nonāk 1:1!? vai tad nē? tas ka DAC nespēj apstrādāt vai dati pazūd dēļ līkam rokām - neapskatam.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Delfīn! Vai es daļēji neatbildēju uz tavu jautājumu?
> 
> 
>  Atbildēt jau atbildēji, bet vai tad skaņas karte darbojās pēc principa ADC/DAC-vads-DAC !? Nē takš.. šis jau apspriests temats par tiem pašiem HDMI kabeļiem, bilde uz ekrāna no parastā china kebeļa un ar apzeltītiem šteķeriem neatšķiras (1:1). Tam pašam HDMI līdzi nāk arī digitālā skaņa.. bet arī tur takš no source signāls nonāk 1:1!? vai tad nē? tas ka DAC nespēj apstrādāt vai dati pazūd dēļ līkam rokām - neapskatam.


 Nezinu kadus apzeltitus HDMI stekerainus vadus tu esi skatījies ( laikam kads ķinietis to bija uzrakstījis uz iepakojuma kastes un Elkors par bargu naudu - 20-30 ls tirgo), bet ar saviem HDMI vadiem es redzu ka bilde atsķiras. Ražotāji tie paši iepriekš minētie un cenas var apskatities ebay. Runājot par skaņu, mbl 1622 cd transpots uz mbl 1611f dac ciparu signals iet pa MBL link, kur izmanto HDMI kabeli. Mainot kabeļus, mainas skaņa,   ::

----------


## JDat

Paga paga. Kas tev tur īsti mainās? Skaņa mainās no HDMI kabeļa. Labi pieņemsim. Kas ir ar bildi? Arī bilde mainās no HDMI kabeļa?

Vispār. Bija gadījums pavisam nesen. Uzlieku 10 metru DVI kabeļa. Uz niknāku uzšķirtspēju un vietām parādās kaut kāda violeta herņa klāt... Vot i domā tagad... Ietekmē vai neietekmē. Kabelis pirkts no argus. Viens čakarē bildi, otrs strādā daudz maz normāli. Kuri grib redzēt tādu brīnumu? Varbūt sanāks kādam parādīt svētdien, ja vien end-useris pa nedēļas visu neaiznesīs atpakaļ uz argus...

 ::  

PS: DVI kabeli ar testeri neizzvanīju.

----------


## ddff

Suudiigs HDMI kabelis pie lielaaka garuma saak raadiit zalju vai sarkanu "sniedzinju", audio anomaalijas neesmu pamaniijis.

ddff

----------


## Jack Daniels

Manā gadījumā ar 2 m kabeli bilde uz FullHD palika precīzāka un dzidrākas krāsas. 
Cits gadījum. Viens man zināms pilsonis uzbūvēja kruto kinozāli ar ļoti labu BluRei atskaņotāju un super labu FullHD projektoru. Remonta laikā celtnieki ielika griestos labāko HDMI vadu 20m ko varēja nopirkt Argusā. Diemžēl skatīšanos nacās atlkt līdz vada nomaiņai uz citu ( superdāgo ) jo Argusa vads diemžēl bildi padarīja nebaudāmu.

P.S. Papildus remonts pilsonim izmaksāja dārgāk, nekā superdāgais vads. Skopais maksā divreiz. Tauta gudrība.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

kaa tad! Pa kruto kabeli  vieninieki staltaaki un nulles apaljaakas skrien...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> kaa tad! Pa kruto kabeli  vieninieki staltaaki un nulles apaljaakas skrien...


 Nemāku pateik kā viņi tur skrien, bet bilde un skaņa mainās. Kautgan ja bildi un skaņu tu klausies tikai skatoties oscilogrāfā tad tev mani nesaprast.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Virs 10m HDMI kabelim tiešām prasības un izmaksas lielākas.
Bet tas, ka 2m kabelim var atšķirt bildi un skaņu..

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Virs 10m HDMI kabelim tiešām prasības un izmaksas lielākas.
> Bet tas, ka 2m kabelim var atšķirt bildi un skaņu..


 Ja skatas LNT uz Elkora akcijas plazminieka, tad diezvai ( neesmu provējis), bet ja iet runa par 60" FullHD plazmu vai 3D bildi, tad atšķirību neredz tikai aklais. Skaņas atšķirību esmu saklausījis izmantojot HDMI kabeli MBL linkā, jo uz tv tumbām viss skan vienādi sūdīgi.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Nemāku pateik kā viņi tur skrien, bet bilde un skaņa mainās. Kautgan ja bildi un skaņu tu klausies tikai skatoties oscilogrāfā tad tev mani nesaprast.


 Ja tehniskā lietā nav vīžots atrast racionālu, loģisku un tehniski pamatots skaidrojumu, kas ietver sevī zināmas un pārbaudāmas tehniskās likumsakarības - tad jebkuri citi skaidrojumi ir klasificējami kā okultisms, pseidozinātne vai mitoloģiska māņticība. Subjektīvs (pasvītroju priekš aklajiem -SUBJEKTĪVS) jebkā vērtējums atspoguļo nevis kautkādas parādības objektīvo dabu, bet gan vērtētāja psihes (vai NEveselā saprāta) īpatnības. Mēs varam veikt TAVU psiholoģisko analīzi, izejot no taviem tehnikas vērtēšanas kritērijiem un to rezultātiem. Tieši TAVU, bet ne tehnikas. Es jau piedāvāju  - atnāc pie manis ciemos, izkritizē manu audiosistēmu - un es to izmetīšu ārā. Tad aiziesim pie tevis, un ES izkritizēšu tavu audiosistēmu (atskaņosim, piemēram - A.Celleru, vai kādu andergraunda black metālu)  - un tad TU izmetīsi savu audio sistēmu ārā. Var būt TAD tu sapratīsi, ka tevis piedāvātā tehnikas vērtēšanas sistēma nav objektīva, bet gan dziļi subjektīvs, vērtētāja psihē balstīts pasākums.
lai gan esmu 100% pārliecināts, ka to tāpat ļoti labi zini, taču centies mūs čakarēt.... kaut kādu savu iemeslu dēļ. pašapziņas celšanai, vai klientu makšķerēšanai/klientūras bāzes gatavošanai. hvz...

Starp citu. Oscilogrāfu neklausos, taču labi apzinos, ka tieši oscilogrāfs ir tas instruments, kas man ļaus pareizi novērtēt audiosistēmas darbības spējas. Auss nedzird to, ko var parādīt oscilis. Savukārt tu - pielietoji demagoģiju kā argumentu. Tb - dažādas kategorijas lietas (audiosistēmas tehnisko parametru vērtēšanu un audiosistēmas lietošanu) pasniedzi kā vienu un to pašu. Te gan varētu izteikt pieņēmumu, ka tīri psiholoģiski tu pats savas problēmas projicē uz saviem oponentiem. Tas nozīmē, ka tu pats nevis klausies audiosistēmas, bet gan nemitīgi tās vērtē. Vērtē izejot no saviem iedomātajiem kritērijiem, ar kaut kādām ezotēriskajām metodēm. Lai gan pats to dēvē par klausīšanos.
Tas man šķiet līdzīgi, kā vērtēt āmurus pēc tā cik viņi izskatās smagi vai cieti, nevis pēc tā cik viņi reāli sver.

----------


## JDat

Jack Daniels visu vērtē pēc cenas - jo dārgāks, jo labāk skan. No tehniskān lietām nen diemžēl nesaprot.

----------


## jankus

He, nudien forums ikdienas dzīvi padara jautrāku.  ::  
Lasu un smejos- jā, 20m vads ietekmē bildi, 2m vadam pofig.  ::  Nu nezinu- vai nu man vajadzētu vēl iestāties kādā augstskolā, vai arī ierosināt pamatskolas trešās klases mācību vielā ieviest jaunu priekšmetu, kas saucās "loģiskā domāšana". Pats nezin kāpēc būtu pirms 20+ gadiem, kad man jautātu- ja 20m garš vads ietekmē bildi, vai 2 metru garš vads tad ietekmē, atbildētu- jā, tikai 10x mazāk.  :: 
Bet ja nu tiešām ir tā, ka 2m vads neietekmē- redz kur manas brīnumzāles 20m gara vada problēmas risināšanai- nopērc 10 gab. 2m vadus, sastiķē kopā un rezultātā dabūsi 20m garu vadu, kas neietekmē bildi, par n reizes mazākām izmaksām.  :: 
Vai tas A.Cellers ir tas Alex Celler, kura rībināšanu nupat kā youtubē izturēju precīzi 37 sekundes? Tieši tik daudz paspēju paklausīties lūk šo (pirmais, kas trāpījās youtubē) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRb0w6JgVWQ
Jopcik, tas tak vēl lielāks sūds kā mana kolēģa mobīlā telefona zvanu melodija! Tādas drazas atskaņošanai vislabākais manā skatījumā ir 3000W Phinips mūzikas centrs jau jaudīgu "supi". 
Cilvēki, kas sajēdz, aparatūras testēšanai izmanto mūziku, kur ļoti kvalitatīvi ir ierakstīt dabīgie mūzikas instrumenti- klavieres, vijoles, čelli, kontrabasi, saksofoni, arfas utt. A tādā krutkā, kur viss skaņas materiāls ir kompī taisīts un miksēts, domāju, ka pats A. Cellers nezin kā būtu tam visam pareizi jāskan un domāju, ka viņam arī ir pofig- ka tik labi kalbasī un, ka tik atrodas jefiņi, kas to drazu pērk!

Interesanti, ka tā cilvēku daļa, kas saka, ka vads neietekmē skaņu, par spīti tam, savos ampos, savās sistēmās pieturās pie principa- jo īsāki vadi, jo labāk. Ja jau vads neietekmē skaņu, tad jau nu vajadzētu būt pofig vai tas vads ir sprīdi garš vai 17 metrus.

----------


## a_masiks

1) A.Cellers ir mūsu pašu nopelniem bagātais mākslinieks. Amata apvienošanas kārtībā  - arī taksometra šoferis.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9LrRFQ4RYw
Ja skaņdarbu noklausīsies līdz galam, un vēl joprojām uzskatīsi, ka audiosistēma, caur kuru klausījies - strādā ļoti labi, tad es apēdīšu savu lodāmuru. (joks, protams)
2) Tā viņš ir, ka 2m kabelis strādā 10 reizes labāk, nekā 20m kabelis. Un to nosaka viena elementāra lieta - trokšņu/signāla attiecība decibelos. Tad, kad trokšņu līmenis pārsniegs signāla līmeni - signālu vairs nesaņemsi. Analogajam signālam, signāla kvalitāte zūd pamazām, līdz nullei. Garāks vads- sliktāks signāls. Ciparu signālu tas lineāri neietekmē - līdz brīdim, kamēr trokšņi nepārklāj signālu - dati pienāk bez traucējumiem, līdz ko signāla līmenis būs vienāds vai mazāks par trokšņu līmeni - saņemtā ciparu signāla kvalitāte (datu apjoms, kļūdas, etc) sāks krist ģeometriskā progresijā. Attiecīgi 20m garam vadam var atrast konkrētu vietu (garumu), līdz kurai dati pienāk bez kļūmēm, bet aiz kuras jau sākas konkrēti datu pārraides traucējumi. Tieši šī ciparu signāla kvalitātes nelineārā atkarība no trokšņu līmeņa, ir ciparu signāla galvenā priekšrocība pret analogo signālu.
Man šķiet diezgan dīvaini, ja šādas elementāras lietas jāskaidro itkā pieaugušiem un mācītiem ļaudīm.





> Cilvēki, kas sajēdz, aparatūras testēšanai izmanto mūziku, kur ļoti kvalitatīvi ir ierakstīt dabīgie mūzikas instrumenti- klavieres, vijoles, čelli, kontrabasi, saksofoni, arfas utt.


 tā nav testēšana. Tā ir sava apmierinājuma un gaumes meklēšana. Tas IR snobisms savā tīrākajā izpausmē, kad personīgā fīlinga sajūtas tiek pasniegtas kā objektīvi tehniski parametri.

----------


## jankus

1) O, mūsu pašu nopelniem bagātais mākslinieks man jau patīk mazlietiņ labāk, tik nez kāpēc youtube šajā gabalā baigi lago.
2) Man jau nepatīk iesaistīties diskusijā par šo tēmu, jo īpaši mācīts par subj. neesmu. 
Cik vien zinu un esmu saskāries par signāla un trokšņu līmeņu attiecību decibelos, zinu vien to, ka no wireless tīkliem- jo lielāka signāla, trokšņu līmeņa attiecība, jo labāk wireless links strādā un jo lielāku ātrumu var reāli no tā izspiest. 
Kā tas ir- trokšņu līmenis pārsniedz signāla līmeni? Ja trokšņu līmenis pārsniedz signāla līmeni, links vairs nestrādā- Tu datus nesaņem. Tātad tajā gadījumā vads nedarbojas un tādu nedrīkstētu tirgot un man kā patērētājam, ja es būtu nopircis tādu vadu, būtu jābūt tiesībām iet uz veikalu un teikt, lai man šo vadu apmaina pret tādu, kas darbojas!
Tātad pēc Tevis sacītā, ja tajā 20 metrīgajā vadā parādās gļuki, nevajadzētu pirkt hi-end vadu, bet iet uz veikalu un tikmēr kasīties, kamēr dabūn vadu, kur to gļuku nav?!

----------


## frukc

no elektronikas sajēdzu gaužām maz, bet spriežot pēc elementāras loģikas - analfabētisms manuprāt ir mēģinājums vērtēt skaņas aparatūras 'perfomanci' no YouTube video rullīša, kurš ierakstīts ar parastu video kameru, pārcietis vismaz 2 konvertācijas/kompresijas, pēcāk atskaņots uz kompja (iespējams onboard skaņas karti) uz parastām kompja skandām.
par kabeļiem un to garumiem - pat ja kabelis būtu no supervadītāja, pie noteikta tā garuma signāla nebūs, tīri teorētiski skatot. ja pareizi sapratu, te bija runa par 2m kabeļiem, kuri maksā nesaprātīgi daudz. un to, ka aizvietojot tādu kabeli ar drāti no drēbju pakaramā nebūs iespējams konstatēt nekādus cilvēka dzirdei uztveramus traucējumus - tāpēc arī atšķirību. tādēļ skaidrojums no elektronikas pamatiem bija lieks priekš tiem, kuri te cenšas argumentēt pret audiosnobiem, nešaubos, ka viņi ir pietiekami izglītoti šajā sfērā, atšķirībā no manis.

----------


## arnis

Jankus -- nejauc 2 dazhaadas lietas. 
ampos -- jo garaaki vadi kastee, jo lielaaks bardaks. Jo garaaks vads, jo biezaakam tam buutu jaabuut [ droshinaataaju teema, Re ] 
akustikaas --- peec iespeejas iisaakus/ resnaakus, ar mazaaku Re. [ dempings ] .
Shie jeedzieni ir elementaari pamatojami gan teoreetiski, gan praktiski pieraadaami JEBKUR. Tam nav *nekaada* sakara ar audiorastiju , taas ir elementaaraas lietas ...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Jack Daniels visu vērtē pēc cenas - jo dārgāks, jo labāk skan. No tehniskān lietām nen diemžēl nesaprot.


 Es nevērtēju pēc cenas, es kalausos. Ir gadījumi kad dārgāks skan sliktāk, bet diemžēl pārsvarā ir jo dārgāk, jo labāk.

Un ja kāds vēl nav pamanījis, tad pasaulē tas ir ar visām materiālām vērtībām,  sakot ar kotletēm un beidzot kosmosa kuģiem.  :: 

No tehniskām lietām , diemžē daudzko esmu jau piemirsis, gadi un kaitīgs dzīves veids, bet tas nav mazinājis intresi uzināt kāpēc labi un dārgi vadi skan jūtami labāk. Ja esi tik gudrs, pastāsti, ja spēsi.
Diemžēl lai salīdzinātu, kādreiz nāksies pārvarēt bailes un paklausīties tos bezjēdzīgi dārgos vadus.  ::

----------


## Delfins

> Lasu un smejos- jā, 20m vads ietekmē bildi, 2m vadam pofig.  Nu nezinu- vai nu man vajadzētu vēl iestāties kādā augstskolā, vai arī ierosināt pamatskolas trešās klases mācību vielā ieviest jaunu priekšmetu, kas saucās "loģiskā domāšana". Pats nezin kāpēc būtu pirms 20+ gadiem, kad man jautātu- ja 20m garš vads ietekmē bildi, vai 2 metru garš vads tad ietekmē, atbildētu- jā, tikai 10x mazāk. 
> Bet ja nu tiešām ir tā, ka 2m vads neietekmē- redz kur manas brīnumzāles 20m gara vada problēmas risināšanai- nopērc 10 gab. 2m vadus, sastiķē kopā un rezultātā dabūsi 20m garu vadu, kas neietekmē bildi, par n reizes mazākām izmaksām.


 Tev patiešām jāiet uz 3-šo klasi pamācīties loģiku, ja nespēj atšķirt 20m vadu no 10x2m saspraustiem vadiem. Kā arī lasīt uzmanīgāk un domāt mazliet dziļāk, nevis virspusēji. Loģiski, ka augstāk topikā "2m" bija domāts galējs variants - vads ar garumu 2m starp "devaisiem", kur būs minimāli trokšņi. 

Ja "Džeks" spēs atšķirt skaņu/bildi, nu tad respekts... tikai vai viņš spēs to pierādīt? - atšķirt starp, piem., pieciem kabeļiem savu uberkruto!? Te pat uzdevums mazliet vienkāršāks, nekā ar sildītiem vadiem - ņemam vienādus BR atskaņotājus, vienu kruto paneli un caur resīveri vai TV switčojam digitālo signālu  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Cik vien zinu un esmu saskāries par signāla un trokšņu līmeņu attiecību decibelos, zinu vien to, ka no wireless tīkliem- jo lielāka signāla, trokšņu līmeņa attiecība, jo labāk wireless links strādā un jo lielāku ātrumu var reāli no tā izspiest.


 tapēc ka wirless tīklos izmanto ciparisku viltību- kaut ko kas ir līdzīgs WCDMA, jeb CDMA sakaru principiem. Kur ciparu signāla stiprums tiek regulēts ne tikai ar izejas jaudas pakāpi, bet ar cipara signāla nesošā koda garumu. Tb - šai gadījumā, samazinoties signāla kvalitātei, signāls nevis vienkārši pazūd, bet tiek sūtīts garāks ciparu kods, kurš kodē īsāku vajadzīgās informācijas apjomu. Nu, tur - nevis vienu bitu sūta kā vienu bitu, bet sūta 4, 8, vai 64 bitu kodu, kurš dešifrēts nozīmēs tikai vienu bitu. Toties šādu 64 bitu kodu varēs uztvert un detektēt arī tad, ja signāls būs daudzas reizes mazāks par parazītiskajiem trokšņiem. Zūd ātrums, taču sakari nezūd. Kodēšanas principi ir peldoši, tiek pielietoti izejot no signāla vai trokšņu stipruma.




> Tātad tajā gadījumā vads nedarbojas un tādu nedrīkstētu tirgot un man kā patērētājam, ja es būtu nopircis tādu vadu, būtu jābūt tiesībām iet uz veikalu un teikt, lai man šo vadu apmaina pret tādu, kas darbojas!


 Jā, ja vads NEstrādā, tad viņš nestrādā. Iemesli gan var būt ne tikai vadā, bet ierīcēs abos vada galos. Dzīvs piemērs  - datoru modēmi. Savulaik, caur lattelekoma telefona līnijām, es mājās pieslēdzu datoru un priecājos, ja man bija ātrums 9600b/s. Tas bija īsi pēc LPSR sabrukuma. Neviens vads starp māju un centrāli netika mainīts, tie paši vecie padomju telefonijas vadi, taču nomainījās vecā centrāle uz ciparnieci, nopirkās jaunākās paaudzes modēms, ij datu apmaiņas ātrums nezkāpēc palielinājās uz 54000-56000b/s. Vismaz 5 reizes.
es piekrītu, ka LABS vads ir labāks, nekā 2 naglas. Taču ir jautājums - par cik labāks? Un vai šis labums vispār ko dod? Ja ciparu signālam tas uzlabo 1 - 2decibelus, taču signāla/trokšņu līmenis jau tāpat ir labs -tad tas neko nedod. Ja signāla/trokšnu līmenis ir kritisks - var būt ka tieši 1-2 decibeli būs izšķirošie. Taču tik pat labi var samazināt vada garumu, ja tas iespējams, vai pielietot jūtīgāku/selektīvāku aparatūru. Risinājumu piemeklē atbilstoši situācijai un samērīgai cenai.
Lai iedomātos, ka ar ausi spēsi sadzirdēt ciparu signālam attiecību signāls/troksnis - nu jābūt neticami iedomīgam, neticami....

----------


## Didzis

Diez vai HDMI vadu ietekme ārejie trokšņi, lai gan ķīnieši var būt aizmirsuši ekrānu uzlikt   ::   Drīzak jau vads taisīts no štruntiga kabeļa un ciparu signālam tiek sačakarētas frontes garā kabelī. Godīgi pateikšu, neesmu speciālist HDMI vados, man vairāk iznāk darboties ar PRO SDI kabeļiem un signāliem. Tad tur nu nekādu ietekmi uz signālu kabelis neatstāj. Jā ir normas, cik simtus metru garš var būt kabelis, bet bilde skvalitāti tas neietekmē. Drīzak jau HDMI drātis var varbūt ietekmēt televīzora ulučšizaizeru darbību. Tak tie sū** tagad visos TV iemontēti, jo ražotāji nevar uztaisīt normālu aparātu, kurš, bez papildus apstrādes, varētu bildi parādīt. Nu jā, un cilvēkiem jau patik tās mākslīgās, nedzīvās plastalīna bildītes   ::  HDMI vada ietekmi uz bildi vajadzetu skatīties ar pilnībā atslēgtiem ulučšizaizeriem. Vēl labāk uz profesionāla TV monitora, kurš spēj parādīt kvalitatīvu TV attēlu bez papildus apstrādes. Nu jā profesionāli monitori nav ar 50 collu bildi un tajos neizmanto sadzīvei domāto HDMI   ::  Neticu, ka īss kabelis kā ietekmēs bildi, jo tajā nebūs pietiekami augstfrekvences signāla zudumi.Vispār jau TV bildes kvalitāte ir pavisam cita saruna un es jebkuram, pašam dargākajam un lielākajam, TV uzrādīšu vismaz piecus defektus, kā tas kropļo bildi. Nu nav neviena sadzīves TV, kurš spētu rādīt tādu bildi kā ir orģinālā studijā. Normāli rāda tikai PRO TV studijas monitori, bet tie parasti nav lielāki par 24 collām un maksā dargāk par 40 collu sadzīves TV.
Ja par analogo audio signālu, tad īsus vadus aparātos izmanto nevis lai samazinātu kabeļa ietekmi uz skaņu, bet lai kabelis "neķertu" fonu un citus traucējumus.

----------


## a_masiks

> Un ja kāds vēl nav pamanījis, tad pasaulē tas ir ar visām materiālām vērtībām, sakot ar kotletēm un beidzot kosmosa kuģiem.


 var būt tad tieši šeit vari atrast sev labāku pielietojumu? Nu, tur  - kopā ar epi projektēt īpaši dārgas un ekskluzīvas kosmiskās raķetes? Epim ir vairākas revolucionārās idejas. Viņam pietrūkst tieši tāda kā tu  - apgarota un elitāra cilvēciņa, kas spētu novērtēt šos grandiozos plānus. Kopā jūs būtu komanda, kas kalnus varētu gāzt. Mēs tikai sajūsmā sēktu, da mutes plātītu...

----------


## jankus

> Tev patiešām jāiet uz 3-šo klasi pamācīties loģiku, ja nespēj atšķirt 20m vadu no 10x2m saspraustiem vadiem. Kā arī lasīt uzmanīgāk un domāt mazliet dziļāk, nevis virspusēji. Loģiski, ka augstāk topikā "2m" bija domāts galējs variants - vads ar garumu 2m starp "devaisiem", kur būs minimāli trokšņi.


 Tā jau ir Tava loģika un Tu to pateici, ka ok- 10m ietekmē, bet 2m pofig.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Drīzak jau vads taisīts no štruntiga kabeļa un ciparu signālam tiek sačakarētas frontes garā kabelī.


 troksnis ir viss cits, kas NAV lietderīgais signāls. Arī signāla kropļi ir parazītiskie trokšņi. Avots šiem trokšņiem var būt iekšējs vada fizikālo īpašību dēļ, ārējs slikta ekrāna dēļ, gala iekārtu dēļ, kaut vai vadā, elektronu braunīgās kustības - paštrokšņu dēļ. Problēma ir citā - kabeļa fizikālo īpašību dēļ, signālam ir dzišanas/zušanas koeficents. Nu, tur - decibeli un metru. Zemās frekvencēs tie ir minimāli, līdzstrāvai tuvojas 0, uz 2 Ghz parasti ir 1,5-2dBm koaksiālajam kablim. Tad nu pēc pārdesmit metiem, no ļoti laba signāla nav palicis nekas, toties trokšņi - viņi nezkāpēc nezūd un nemainās.

----------


## jankus

> Jankus -- nejauc 2 dazhaadas lietas. 
> ampos -- jo garaaki vadi kastee, jo lielaaks bardaks. Jo garaaks vads, jo biezaakam tam buutu jaabuut [ droshinaataaju teema, Re ] 
> akustikaas --- peec iespeejas iisaakus/ resnaakus, ar mazaaku Re. [ dempings ] .
> Shie jeedzieni ir elementaari pamatojami gan teoreetiski, gan praktiski pieraadaami JEBKUR. Tam nav *nekaada* sakara ar audiorastiju , taas ir elementaaraas lietas ...


 Arni, nu un ne tikai R. Šeit pat forumā tika secināts, ka arī L un C. Kāds audiofīls, kura taisītos vadus bildē liekas, ka Tu pats apskatīji, piegriež tam lielu vērību.
Ja pareizi saprotu, ja vadam ir liela induktivitāte, sliktāk skanēs basi, ja kapacitāte- augšas (tas varbūt tā nedaudz vienkāršoti). Tāpēc mēģina veidot tos tā, lai tiem būtu pēc iespējas mazāka gan L, gan C. Tāpat arī šā topika ietvaros tika minēta tāda lieta kā fona trokšņi, kas arī var ietekmēt vada skanējumu un ar ko arī var cīnīties, izvēloties piemērotu izolāciju vai pat, taisot, ekrānu. Nu vismaz tik daudz apmēram saprotu, cerams, ka puslīdz pareizi. Domājams, ka ir 1 un 100 know how, ko pats personīgi nezinu un par ko nenojaušu.

----------


## Jack Daniels

[quote=a_masiks]


> Un ja kāds vēl nav pamanījis, tad pasaulē tas ir ar visām materiālām vērtībām, sakot ar kotletēm un beidzot kosmosa kuģiem.


 var būt tad tieši šeit vari atrast sev labāku pielietojumu? Nu, tur  - kopā ar epi projektēt īpaši dārgas un ekskluzīvas kosmiskās raķetes? Epim ir vairākas revolucionārās idejas. Viņam pietrūkst tieši tāda kā tu  - apgarota un elitāra cilvēciņa, kas spētu novērtēt šos grandiozos plānus. Kopā jūs būtu komanda, kas kalnus varētu gāzt. Mēs tikai sajūsmā sēktu, da mutes plātītu...[/quote:2xzy09v5]

Jā tev ar teksta domas uztveri ir pašvaki. Saproti tikai katru vārdu atsevišķi. Žēl.

----------


## jankus

> es piekrītu, ka LABS vads ir labāks, nekā 2 naglas. Taču ir jautājums - par cik labāks? Un vai šis labums vispār ko dod? Ja ciparu signālam tas uzlabo 1 - 2decibelus, taču signāla/trokšņu līmenis jau tāpat ir labs -tad tas neko nedod. Ja signāla/trokšnu līmenis ir kritisks - var būt ka tieši 1-2 decibeli būs izšķirošie. Taču tik pat labi var samazināt vada garumu, ja tas iespējams, vai pielietot jūtīgāku/selektīvāku aparatūru. Risinājumu piemeklē atbilstoši situācijai un samērīgai cenai.
> Lai iedomātos, ka ar ausi spēsi sadzirdēt ciparu signālam attiecību signāls/troksnis - nu jābūt neticami iedomīgam, neticami....


 Vislabāk jau droši vien ir paņemt labāku vadu un samazināt tā garumu.  :: 
Ja godīgi, man arī ir grūti sagremot kā var iztērēt par vadiem tik pat daudz kā par aparatūru. 10% nu ok, bet 50% liekas bišķiņ par šerpu. Tad kāpēc nenopirkt par to naudu labāku aparatūru un daudz vai nedaudz sliktākus vadus..? Par cenas samērīgumu noteikti varētu piekrist..

----------


## osscar

nu kāda tur induktivitāte skaļruņu vadiem? emiteru rezistoriem (ja tie parastie wire wound) vai izejas spolei L būs daudz kārt lielāks nekā skaļruņu vadu L.
Tāpat C te neko nedod. vienīgais parametrs C kurš var kaut ko izmainīt skanējumā - starpbloku vada C - posmā no TT uz Phono.

----------


## a_masiks

> Jā tev ar teksta domas uztveri ir pašvaki. Saproti tikai katru vārdu atsevišķi. Žēl.


 un to saka kekss, kurš izlikās nesaprotam domu par lētu vinčiku ar dārgu etiķeti? Njāa.... atliekt tikai atkārtot dižo citātu:
"Izkliedētā saprāta plūsma ir rets un mazizpētīts fenomens". Tb - tavā gadījumā var runāt nevis par saprātu, bet gan par "saprāta plūsmu". lai arī ko tas nenozīmētu.

----------


## Didzis

jankus, a Tu esi pamērijis metru garam vadam induktivitāti?  Nez kā to var izdarit pie 20Hz   ::  Induktivitāte ir tik maza, ka 20-20kHz diapazona tā nevar nekādīgi ietekmēt skanējumu. Jā, kapacitāte var, bet tikai tad, ja aparātu ieejas un izejas kaskādes ir neveiksmīgi uzprojektētas. Zemomīgai izejai ir pilnīgi pofig, vai galā 100p vai 200p kabelis. Cita lieta koaksiālas līnijas, kur frekvences augstas, kabeļa garumi salīdzināmi ar viļņa garumu un līnijai abos galos jābūt salāgotai ar kabeļa viļņa pretestību. Man tā audiofīlu tehnisko terminu piesaukšana atgādina krievu sakāmvārdu- šlišal zvon, no ņeznaju gģe on   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Neatrodos snobu un _ezotēriķu_ pozīcijās, bet - 



> Auss nedzird to, ko var parādīt oscilis


  - diemžēl arī otrādi. Osciloskops labi parāda stacionāra signāla formu; var pamanīt zvanīšanu, izsitienus un aprautas kantes taisnstūrim, trepītes, pūkas uz sinusoīdas utml. (kaut gan pēdējās kropļojumus zem 1% diez vai kāds uz aci varēs vērtēt). Audiosignāls (mūzika!) nav stacionārs - biezs, nemitīgi mainīgs spektrs. Osciloskops tikai parādīs, kā pīķi klipējas, bet par audiotrakta uzvedību pilnībā nevarēs spriest. Var svīpēt ģeneratoru un priecāties par smuko bildi līdz 100 kHz, bet negūt nekādu priekšstatu par intermodulācijām un pārējiem sūdiem, ko pastiprinātājs nodara audiosignālam.

----------


## Delfins

> Tā jau ir Tava loģika un Tu to pateici, ka ok- 10m ietekmē, bet 2m pofig.


 Nu un vai tad tā nav? Tā nav loģika.. tā ir patiesība "ciparu signālos". Arī 2m kabelī viss kas ietekmē signālu kā tādu, bet ciparotus datus neietekmē tik daudz, kā sāk parādīties gļuki "otrā galā". Ja šie divi kadri forumā spēj saredzēt/sadzirdēt starpību - velkom pierādīt.

----------


## osscar

Vēl skanošo vadu  un apzeltīto usb vadu izmantotājiem jautājums (tas nekas, ka usb iespraust ķīnā vāktā apple datorā, kam parasts bleķa usb štekers - tur tak zelta/metāla pāreja, tas nav labi  ::  ):
Kāda jēga no "krutajiem" skanošajiem vadiem, piem. audifīlu aprindās iecienīatajām Martin Logan ESL skandām ? ja tās pašas ir kā 4uf kondensators pieslēgts  ampa izejā ? ? ?

----------


## jankus

He, tā kā šī ir beztēma un topiks par vadiem, gribēju uzdot forumiešiem vienu jautājumu (nu jau sanāca divi jautājumi).
Nevaru izlemt par vienas sistēmas konceptu. 
Istabas platums ir 4 metri. Tumbas stāv katra savā pusē. Ir/būs gala pastiprinātāji (monobloki). Aparatūra stāvēs vienā istabas pusē. Uz attālāko akustisko sistēmu sanāks vads kādi 5 metri.
1. Jautājums, kā labāk darīt- likt pastiprinātājus pie audio sistēmas, izmantot nebalancētos pieslēgumus starp preampu/powerampu un vilkt tos metrus akustiskos vadus vai arī pārtaisīt nebalancēto signālu par balancēto un XLR vadu aizvilkt līdz tumbām, kur stāvēs power ampi. Pirmajā gadījumā būs īss interkonekta kabelis un garš akustiskais kabelis, otrajā- garš interkonekta kabelis un max īss akustiskais kabelis.
2. Audio veikalā, protams, saka, ka labajam un kreisajam kanālam vajagot nez kāpēc vienāda garuma kabeļus. Tas sanāk- ja man kreisajam kanālam vajag 5 metrus, tad labajam arī jāpērk 5 metri. A man tur taču pietiktu ar 2 metriem..?

----------


## osscar

laikam no jaudas atkarīgs - pie lielām jaudām - īsāks akustiskais, pie mazāk īsāks rca . Garš akustiskais vads līkam ampam  var nošancēt kā antena kura "injecē"  RF pastūzī.
Par garumu - es parasti vienādus izgatavoju.

----------


## Isegrim

> Kopā jūs būtu komanda, kas kalnus varētu gāzt. Mēs tikai sajūsmā sēktu, da mutes plātītu...


 +   ::

----------


## jankus

> laikam no jaudas atkarīgs - pie lielām jaudām - īsāks akustiskais, pie mazāk īsāks rca . Garš akustiskais vads līkam ampam  var nošancēt kā antena kura "injecē"  RF pastūzī.
> Par garumu - es parasti vienādus izgatavoju.


 Jaudas nav lielas. AS jūtība jebkurā gadījumā lielāka par vismaz 92db/m. (galējā variantā pastiprinātājs varētu būt līdz kādiem 50W uz 8 omiem, diez vai būs vairāk- tas basa galam, ja tiks taisīts biampings, vidiem un augšām vēl mazāk..).
Vienām tumbām pretestība varētu būt 16omi, citām 4. 
Kā saprotu, ja ir lielāka AS pretestība, mazāka akustisko vadu ietekme uz skanējumu kā tumbām ar mazāku pretestību?

----------


## Jack Daniels

> He, tā kā šī ir beztēma un topiks par vadiem, gribēju uzdot forumiešiem vienu jautājumu (nu jau sanāca divi jautājumi).
> Nevaru izlemt par vienas sistēmas konceptu. 
> Istabas platums ir 4 metri. Tumbas stāv katra savā pusē. Ir/būs gala pastiprinātāji (monobloki). Aparatūra stāvēs vienā istabas pusē. Uz attālāko akustisko sistēmu sanāks vads kādi 5 metri.
> 1. Jautājums, kā labāk darīt- likt pastiprinātājus pie audio sistēmas, izmantot nebalancētos pieslēgumus starp preampu/powerampu un vilkt tos metrus akustiskos vadus vai arī pārtaisīt nebalancēto signālu par balancēto un XLR vadu aizvilkt līdz tumbām, kur stāvēs power ampi. Pirmajā gadījumā būs īss interkonekta kabelis un garš akustiskais kabelis, otrajā- garš interkonekta kabelis un max īss akustiskais kabelis.
> 2. Audio veikalā, protams, saka, ka labajam un kreisajam kanālam vajagot nez kāpēc vienāda garuma kabeļus. Tas sanāk- ja man kreisajam kanālam vajag 5 metrus, tad labajam arī jāpērk 5 metri. A man tur taču pietiktu ar 2 metriem..?


 1.Vislabāk būs garš interkonekta kabelis un max īss akustiskais kabelis.
2. Jā vajag vienāda garuma kabeļus, citādi skaņa gāzīsies uz vienu pusi un pat balansa pocis ( kads labiem aparātiem parasti neeksistē) nepalīdzēs.

----------


## osscar

nu kā var tādu buļļšitu nest. drīzāk tu pats pēc 2 pudelēm jacka nogāzīsies uz otru pusi.

----------


## Isegrim

> Jā vajag vienāda garuma kabeļus, citādi skaņa gāzīsies uz vienu pusi un pat balansa pocis ( kads labiem aparātiem parasti neeksistē) nepalīdzēs.


 N.B.!!! Komentārus neprasa.   ::

----------


## osscar

jā un vēl Jack, tas liekais vads īsākajā pusē jāsakārto uz tiem speciālajiem klucīšiem (aļa bullshist) lai nemet cilpas un nesaskaras ar paklāju, nedo dievs - elektrostatika tak.

----------


## jankus

> 1.Vislabāk būs garš interkonekta kabelis un max īss akustiskais kabelis.
> 2. Jā vajag vienāda garuma kabeļus, citādi skaņa gāzīsies uz vienu pusi un pat balansa pocis ( kads labiem aparātiem parasti neeksistē) nepalīdzēs.


 1. Tnx par viedokli! Ir kas līdzīgs dzirdēts!
2. T.i. ja pie vienāda garuma vadiem, aizverot acis, iedomātajā skatuvē saksofonists muzicēs pa vidu, tad pie dažāda garuma vadiem, tas paies pus metru uz sāniem?

----------


## Vikings

> 1.Vislabāk būs garš interkonekta kabelis un max īss akustiskais kabelis.
> 2. Jā vajag vienāda garuma kabeļus, citādi skaņa gāzīsies uz vienu pusi un pat balansa pocis ( kads labiem aparātiem parasti neeksistē) nepalīdzēs.


 1. Haha, tātad, labāk lai garāku ceļu pa kabeļiem iet vājākais signāls, nevis stiprākais? Tehnisku pamatojumu, lūdzu.
2. Kas tad šo skaņu "sagāzīs"? Dažu ns aiztures atšķirības skaņā? Jaudas zudums niecīgās Oma daļās mērāmā kabeļa gabala pretestībā? Tehnisku pamatojumu, lūdzu.

----------


## Isegrim

> Haha, tātad, labāk lai garāku ceļu pa kabeļiem iet vājākais signāls, nevis stiprākais? Tehnisku pamatojumu, lūdzu


 Bet lūdzu - skaļruņa vadu gadījumā pa tiem skrien arī ampēri. Jaudas zudumi kļūst aktuāli. Tik neizliecies par nezinīti; tev nepiestāv!   ::

----------


## Delfins

a pa interkonektu neskrien ampēri, bet apsudraboti elektroni ?  :: 




> 2. Kas tad šo skaņu "sagāzīs"? Dažu ns aiztures atšķirības skaņā? Jaudas zudums niecīgās Oma daļās mērāmā kabeļa gabala pretestībā? Tehnisku pamatojumu, lūdzu.


 nu par tiem ns - Jack taču jūt starpību bildē iekš HDMI kabeļa arī pie niecīgas izmaiņas 8Gb/s trafika, iedomājies ar kādu FPS/izškirtspēju viņam acis skenē bildi un cik jūtīgas (ar lielu izšķirtspēju) ausis dzird

----------


## Vikings

Nē, nu man jau interesē tas pamatojums no šo apgalvojumu izteicēja. Protams, lōģiski, ka vados pazūd kāda jauda. Bet vai tiešām pāris metru vadu garuma atšķirības veidos dzirdamu atšķirību? Vai izmantojot pietiekama šķērsgriezuma vadus vispār šie zudumi būs manāmi? Pat ja jauda zūd vados manāmi (kas tiešām varētu būt problēmu vēstnesis) - kas tad zūd tāds ko nevar ar balansu pieregulēt? Nē, es pieņemu, ka es tiešām daudz ko nesaprotu, it īpaši smalkajās skaņu lietās, akustikā esmu pilnīgs nulle, bet kad cilvēks sāk stāstīt, ka skinefekts bojā ciparu skaņas kvalitāti, jo uz augstām frekvencēm palielinās pretestība...nu kuda...

----------


## Isegrim

> a pa interkonektu neskrien ampēri, bet apsudraboti elektroni ?


 Neskrien ampēri. Pastiprinātāju ieejas pretestības parasti par 3 - 4 kārtām augstākas par skaļruņu impedancēm. Tāpat 775 mV nav tas pats, kas daži desmiti voltu pastiprinātāja izejā.

----------


## ansius

> Jā vajag vienāda garuma kabeļus, citādi skaņa gāzīsies uz vienu pusi un pat balansa pocis ( kads labiem aparātiem parasti neeksistē) nepalīdzēs.


 nebūtu beztēma - par šo tev jau brīdinājums pienāktos... nopietni, nu pietiek dumumu dzīt...  ::

----------


## JDat

Bail vecīt? Man nav bailes. Zini, es arī strādāju 5 dienas nedēļā ir pamatdarbs. Jau 3 svētdienas pēc kārtas pa koncertiem vazājos. Man ko pa nakti klausīties? Tu jau neesi koncertā ne vadu tinis, ne kasti stumdījis. Tikai zini runāt globālas dumības. Fizikas pamatfiškas neaizmirstās. Tur ir vienāršāk: vai nu zin vai nezin. Dzīves veids, Jebalaitungh... Plika diršana, ne kas vairāk... Ar tevi nevar tehniski pat parunāt... Skumji. Ar JanisP vismaz kaut ko var parunāt...

----------


## Jack Daniels

Jūs neesat tehnofobi, jus esat tehnotrasti. 
Jums saka , nākat klausīties, jūs - dot tehnisko pamatojumu, tad klausīšos.
Jums saka, nāc pagaršo labu vīnu, jūs - dod ķīmiskās analīzes no kā sastāv.
Jums saka , nāc patusēt ar foršiem zaķiem, jūs - dod viņas izglītības diplomu vai vai atbilst mūsu intelekta līmenim.

Beidzat dzīvot mucā, ārā ir foršāk.  ::

----------


## JDat

Nejauc filosofiju ar praktisku dzīvi. FUCK, tev nepielec? Ir laiks 5 min izlasīt un kaut ko iedrukāt forumā. Nav laika pus dienu nomest zemē. KAd būs laiks, tad arī aizvilkšos. LAbi ka sestdienās janisp strādā...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Bail vecīt? Man nav bailes. Zini, es arī strādāju 5 dienas nedēļā ir pamatdarbs. Jau 3 svētdienas pēc kārtas pa koncertiem vazājos. Man ko pa nakti klausīties? Tu jau neesi koncertā ne vadu tinis, ne kasti stumdījis. Tikai zini runāt globālas dumības. Fizikas pamatfiškas neaizmirstās. Tur ir vienāršāk: vai nu zin vai nezin. Dzīves veids, Jebalaitungh... Plika diršana, ne kas vairāk... Ar tevi nevar tehniski pat parunāt... Skumji. Ar JanisP vismaz kaut ko var parunāt...


 Es smu ne tikai vadus tinis un kastes stumbījis, bet arī tos vadus un kastes ražojis. Muziku klausos tikai naktīs, jo pa dienu naudiņa jāpelna un savs bērnudārzs darbā jādzenā. Globālas muļķības jūs te dzenājat, es piedāvāju nevis gudri dir...., bet izmantot kabeļus tam, kam viņi ir radīti - *Muzikas baudīšanai*.

Ar mani varbūt nevar tehniski parunāt, bet ar mani var paklausīties muziku, bet ar tādām lietām jau jūs te laikam nenodarbojaties

Pie reizes iesaku vīnu dzert, bet nevis sadalīt viņu Mendelejeva tabulas elementos    ::

----------


## Delfins

Vecīt, a ko Tu šajā forumā vispār dari? tā vien izskatās, ka savu bērnudārzu darbā sūdīgi dzenā... ai ai ai...

PS: ja jau Tu ražo vadus, tad Tev 100% jābūt telpa/iekārtas, kur to paklausīties.

----------


## arnis

> Vecīt, a ko Tu šajā forumā vispār dari? tā vien izskatās, ka savu bērnudārzu darbā sūdīgi dzenā... ai ai ai...
> .


 Delfiin, to tu labaak nebuutu teicis .... tagad tuvaakaas nedeeljas laikaa katrs kas , pasarg dievs, meegjinaas izveikt kaadu klo ...tpu... kabelju atgriezumu, dabuus pamatiigi truukties .....  ::   :P :P :P

----------


## JDat

> ...bet arī tos vadus un kastes ražojis.


 Ko nozīmē ražot/ Tas ir uzlodēt galus vai uzražot badu kā tādu? Bildes var palūgt?

----------


## osscar

Ja jau nevar ar tevi tehniski parunāt - tātad spraud batonus klientiem, vai kam tur vēl. Tātad nav tev pamatojums "vadu maģijai". Vadam jābūt labam un smaukam (ja patīk smuks), bet tāds vads nemaksā to naudu , ko par viņu prasa "hi-end" , kuri balstās uz mistiskiem, npeirādāmiem apgalvojumiem, vārdiem,  smukām bildēm. Skaidrs, ka j vairāki šādi tehniski forumi - jo mazāk klienti batonu "stūmējiem", jo īpaši mazajā LV. Un es atr prieku kādu no jums aizvilinu + šo to uzlodēju kādam bez PVN par naļiku  Kaut vai smukus apsudrabotus vadus ar smukiem konektoriem un tehniski korektus(ir man pasūtījumi parādījušies - tā teikt papildus darbs pa weekendiem  ::  ). 
Cilvēks, kurš padziļināti interesējas par skaņu, agri vai vēlu ieslīgt tehniskās niansēs un lasa grāmatiņas. tāds kas vnk klausās, klausās uz da jebkā vai arī , ja daudz nauda klausās ko dārgu - un viņam vienalga kādi tur tehniskie parametri un tiem var karināt makaronus.

----------


## a_masiks

> Protams, lōģiski, ka vados pazūd kāda jauda. Bet vai tiešām pāris metru vadu garuma atšķirības veidos dzirdamu atšķirību? Vai izmantojot pietiekama šķērsgriezuma vadus vispār šie zudumi būs manāmi? Pat ja jauda zūd vados manāmi (kas tiešām varētu būt problēmu vēstnesis) - kas tad zūd tāds ko nevar ar balansu pieregulēt? Nē, es pieņemu, ka es tiešām daudz ko nesaprotu......


  :: 
elementāri, Mendelson! Fiška vada garumos slēpjas nevis vada elektriskajās īpašībās, kas palielinās proporcionāli vada garumam.... bet gan vada *garumā*! Tb - tajā triviālajā apstāklī, ka skaļrunis ar īsāku vadu, kaut kādas neizskaidrojamas dabas likumsakarības dēļ (pie tā vēl zinātnieki strādā) vienmēr būs tas, kurš atradīsies pastūžu komplektam viss tuvāk. Un kā lielu noslēpumu, varu tev atklāt manis novērotu faktu: viss skaļāk skan nevis tā tumba kurai ir garāks vai īsāks vads, bet gan tā kura atrodas tuvāk ausij (pie kam attiecība skaņai no attāluma ir nevis lineārs, bet gan kvadrātisks raksturs).... ij ja ar abām savām ausīm esi aizvilcies pie akustiskā centra, kurš ģeometriski (un akustiski) nav novietots simetriski attiecībā pret tumbām - neizbēgami tuvākā tumba "gāzīs" skaņu savā virzienā...

----------


## martell

Jack Daniels » Šodien, 12:04 

JDat rakstīja:
Jack Daniels visu vērtē pēc cenas - jo dārgāks, jo labāk skan. No tehniskān lietām nen diemžēl nesaprot.

Es nevērtēju pēc cenas, es kalausos. Ir gadījumi kad dārgāks skan sliktāk, bet diemžēl pārsvarā ir jo dārgāk, jo labāk.

Un ja kāds vēl nav pamanījis, tad pasaulē tas ir ar visām materiālām vērtībām, sakot ar kotletēm un beidzot kosmosa kuģiem. 
=====================================

Šis man uzdzina smaidu. Bet varbūt kļūdos dēļ sava vecuma, kurā vēljoprojām uzskatu, ka labākās lietas šai dzīvē ir bezmaksas. Nu ok - nosacīti bezmaksas  ::  Droši vien tas ir ko vērts ieslēgties akustiski noslēgtā bunkurā un baudīt filmas par okeāna dzīvi (katru vakaru) vai O Fortuna kulmināciju A.Rieu vadībā. Kad netrucē ne sieviete, ne bērni, ne kaimiņi, ne valdība. Droši vien tas ir to vērts, nevis nopirkt biļeti uz Londonu, Minheni vai tepat uz mūsu operas namu (vai citu arēnu, atkarībā no gaumes). Tā vien liekas, ka visi ieciklējas uz vadu tik ļoti, ka izpaliek emocionālais mirklis, ko mākslinieks gribējis atklāt. Nez kāpēc šķiet, ka 10 Prāta Vētras (vai 10 Elīnas Garančas) letiņu atpazīstamību un lepnumu daudz vairāk uzceltu, nekā 10 sildīto vadu ražotnes.

----------


## Isegrim

> Jūs neesat tehnofobi, jus esat tehnotrasti


 _techno-trust_ - tas nemaz nav slikti; noteikti labāk par _blind faith_.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Jack Daniels » Šodien, 12:04 
> 
> JDat rakstīja:
> Jack Daniels visu vērtē pēc cenas - jo dārgāks, jo labāk skan. No tehniskān lietām nen diemžēl nesaprot.
> 
> Es nevērtēju pēc cenas, es kalausos. Ir gadījumi kad dārgāks skan sliktāk, bet diemžēl pārsvarā ir jo dārgāk, jo labāk.
> 
> Un ja kāds vēl nav pamanījis, tad pasaulē tas ir ar visām materiālām vērtībām, sakot ar kotletēm un beidzot kosmosa kuģiem. 
> =====================================
> ...


 Nezinu kā ar tavu vecumu, bet lasīt vēl neesi iemācījies. Es augšminētā tekstā rakstīju par *Materiālām* lietām un to cenas un kvalitātes atiecībām, Bet var jau būt ka tev tevis minētās vērtības iekļaujas Sadaļā - materiālās vērtības, zēl.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es augšminētā tekstā rakstīju par Materiālām lietām un to cenas un kvalitātes atiecībām, Bet var jau būt ka tev tevis minētās vērtības iekļaujas Sadaļā - materiālās vērtības, zēl.


 Gudri ļaudis stāsta, ka visa mūsu esība ir materiālās dabas parādība. Nu, tjipa - matērija. Nemateriālās "lietas apskata" tikai reliģijas... tb, ja esi sajutis aicinājumu tērgāt par nemateriāliem argumentiem un nemateriālām parādībām, tad konkrēti esi sajaucis forumus. Tad tev jādodas uz  http://www.islamMuslim.lv, http://www.lelb.lv vai http://www.katedrale.lv
jamiem ir savi forumi par metafizkālām un pārdabiskajām lietām, dievus, svētos garus un īpašus garīgumus ieskaitot. Šo fenomenu ietekmi uz tehniku, konkrēti radioelektroniku, līdz šim nevienam nav izdevies konstatēt. Konstantīns Raudive gan centās labot šo situāciju, taču tālāk par radiotehnisku analfabētismu un (kas par pārsteigumu!) radioamatierisku snobismu  - netika! Negribās ticēt, ka šādas novirzes ir kautkāds latviešu ģenētiskais defekts... bet fakti tomēr liecina paši par sevi.....

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Gudri ļaudis stāsta, ka visa mūsu esība ir materiālās dabas parādība. Nu, tjipa - matērija. Nemateriālās "lietas apskata" tikai reliģijas... tb, ja esi sajutis aicinājumu tērgāt par nemateriāliem argumentiem un nemateriālām parādībām, tad konkrēti esi sajaucis forumus.


 Nu šeit tev nav taisnība. Ja māki krieviski palasi šo sait http://acousto.com/home/ , it seviški sadalu raksti, konkrētāk - 
А.К.Попов - ВВЕДЕНИЕ В ПСИХОРИТМОЛОГИЮ. Глава 5.5. "Предыстория психических форм отражения" (Москва, 2011г.). Tikai izlasi līdz galam un rūpīgi, varbūt kautkas pieleks, bet varbūt ne, jo fizikas stundās diezvai ko tādu mācīja.  ::

----------


## a_masiks

*Jack Daniels*  - nu, normāli pseidozinātniski apgalvojumi. Tb - klasiska pseidozinātne. Ibo izpildās viens no pseidozinātnes principiem - neadekvātu un nepiemērotu, toties labskanīgu un "zinātniski uzlādētu" terminu lietošana. Piemēram :"голограммно-акустической обработки помещений". Hologramma ir gaismas elektromagnētisko viļņu interference un šīs interferences fiksēšana ar mērķi iegūt tādu pašu gaismas plūsmu, kāda radīja šo interferenci. Iegūt koherentu skaņas vilni ( da kaut vai nodefinēt skaņas koherenci) būs diezgan pagrūti. neesmu dzirdējis, ka tas kādam būtu izdevies. nemaz nerunājot par koherentas skaņas interferenci un attiecīgi - skaņas hologrammu.



> Pirmkārt, koherenti ir tikai monohromatiski viļņi, kuru
> svārstību frekvences ir vienādas.
> Otrkārt, vēl nepieciešams, lai katrā vietā, kur viļņi pārklājas,
> viļņu svārstību fāžu starpība laikā būtu nemainīga.


  (c)  -http://b1v.lv/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/fiz12_5.pdf

Kā to tie ezotēriķi taisās panākt skaņai? (tb - polarizēt skaņas viļņu svārstību virzienu) Hvz...
Tb - lietot hologrammas jēdzienu skaņai ir neadekvāti un pseidozinātniski.

Kā arī  - kur tu tur saskatīji nemateriālo dabu? Skaņas viļņos? Tak tie ir matērijas (gāzes -> gaisa) svārstības! Cilvēka skaņu uztverē? Tak tā arī ir matērijas funkcija - cilvēka smadzeņu nervu sinapšu darbības rezultāts! Kur tu te saskati kaut ko pārdabisku? Ezotēriskā muldēšanā?

----------


## Isegrim

> palasi šo sait http://acousto.com/home/


 Tipiska šarlatānu lapa. No sērijas "atnesiet mums savu naudu..."

----------


## osscar

Es ar piedāvāju tiem kam slinkums/meprasme pašiem lodēt vadus:
Smukus vadus ar konektoriem pēc  jūsu izvēles (dārgākie ir ar koka apdari (būs 30ls pāris), pārējie kā manās bildēs, tepat iepriekš) - 15ls par pāri, garums 50cm.
Vai jebkāts cits custom garums pēc vienošanās.

Tāpat varu uzlodēt akustiskos vadus ar bananan plug vai fork dakšiņām -nakamichi vai kas cits.

Jaunums: pašdarināti tīkla vadi (vakarā ielikšu bildi) - 15Ls apm. 2m. Patīkams nobeigums Latvenergo tīklam  ::  varu uzlikt dārgākus konektorus - ja klientam vēlme - furutech, vai da jebko. par papildus samaksu.

Piedāvāju vadu sildīšanu:

Ar sinusoīdu @ 1Khz @ 1V @ 12h = 1ls
Ar taisnstūri - 2ls
Ar 220V sinusoīdu, slogojot ar gludekli - 0.5ls
Tas pats ar tosteri - 0.75Ls

Augstāka F un V - pēc vienošanās.

Iesildīšana ar reālu mūziku no CD - Pašmāju grupas - 3ls (Radio lāgas repertuārs - 4ls) 
Aizjūras mākslinieki - 4ls
Leidī gāga - 10Ls.

No vinila (tīrs analogs) : 5Ls

Tāpat iesildu kondensatorus -izmaksas analogas.
Kondensatoru skanējuma uzlabošana ievietojot tos piramīdas iekšienē - 9.99ls

Tiem kuriem skaņa gāžas dēl saīsināta vada: piedāvāju vadu pagarināšanu - 5,99Ls/m vai skaņas atbalsts - tiek izgatavots no dabīga materiāla. (tautas valodā slotas kāts).

Spec. piedāvājums - vadu pareiza novietojuma instrukcija (ierēvējot zemes magnētiskā lauka izvietojumu un mēness fāzes) - 10,99Ls

Tāpat piedāvāju custom vadu izolējošos paliktņus - no koka/metāla/ - custom design - 10ls gab +-.

Varu uzdizainēt ALU/loka korpusus. lēti nebūs.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> palasi šo sait http://acousto.com/home/
> 
> 
>  Tipiska šarlatānu lapa. No sērijas "atnesiet mums savu naudu..."


 Tipiska *Pofigistu* kluba prezidenta atbilde. Viss ko nesaprotu, neeksistē. Aizbrauc uz viņu demo zāli
Репетиционный зал театра VorАlpen в г. Люцерн (Швейцария), un paklausies. Vismaz es un Šveices bagātie lohi atšķirību dzird, bet laikam jau jūs esat kurli un tāpēc arī par skaņu spriežat tikai pēc drukātiem materiāliem.

P.S. Pārmaiņas pēc firma Acusto ir reģistrēta Šveicē, un diezvai tur likumdošana pieļauj cilvēku brutālu čakarēšanu.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Mūsdienu sabiedrībā sen valda princips - visi cits citu čakarē. Un, ja brutāla čakarēšana neiet cauri, čakarē smalki. Pietam tā, ka apčakarētais jūtas laimīgs. Kas arī bija vajadzīgs.   ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Pārmaiņas pēc firma Acusto ir reģistrēta Šveicē, un diezvai tur likumdošana pieļauj cilvēku brutālu čakarēšanu.


 no kurienes tāds secinājums? Šeit pat, offtopā ir tēmas par Steorn firmu. Jau 11 gadus firma reģistrēta Īrijā, ij tik pat ilgi tā nodarbojas ar cilvēku čakarēšanu (apkrāpšanu) piedāvājot mūžīgā dzinēja izstrādes dalības tiesību tirdzniecību.
http://www.steorn.com/
Ar ko Šveice būtu labāka par Īriju? Ar lohu trūkumu? Tas nu gan ir apšaubāmi....

----------


## Delfins

> P.S. Pārmaiņas pēc firma Acusto ir reģistrēta Šveicē, un diezvai tur likumdošana pieļauj cilvēku brutālu čakarēšanu.


 vārds "čakarēšana" nav attiecināms uz likumdošanu, kamēr netiek pierādīta.
Gribu redzēt Tavu vadu čeku/instrukciju/garantijas talonu. 100% tev nebūs kur piesieties ražotājam, ja pēkšņi tavas ausis vairs nedzirdēs atšķirību  :: 

Steorn ir cits stāsts, dalības maksa ir brīvprātīga. Tāpat kā pie mums līzinga kantori pirms izsniegšanas ņem klienta izskatīšanas naudu ar tiesībām atteikt  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

Pat bomzis kas dzer krutku uz ielas stūra netteiksies na haļavu iedzert labu koņjaku. Nu ja gribat, tad arī dzīvojat mucā un ēdat caur spundi Maximas kotletes kas sastāv no konservantiem, dzerat lētu vīna dzērienu, kuram atkarībā no garastāvokļa mainīsiet etiķetes, klausaties ar gludekļa vadiem un Argusā pirktiem zeltītiem ķīniešu štekerim, kur zelta daudzums ir 1grams uz 1 000 000 štekeriem, gudri analizējiet tumbas kuru vērtība nekādā gadījumā nepārsniedz 100Ls vērtību, ilgstoši sarakstoties salīdziniet fizikas stundās iegūtās zināšanas un *nekādā gadījumā nezimirstiet apdirst tos, kas provē šajā dzīvē izprast, izgaršot, saskatīt, sajust, sadzirdēt utt. ko jaunu un līdz šim neizprastu*

Lai jums veicas, maziem un lieliem, supergudriem uz viszinošiem Latvijas elektroniķiem.

P.S. Vēlreiz atkārtoju nedzirdīgiem - es neko nepārdodu, neskapēju, neiemānu utt. Es , labu gribot vēlējos jums na haļavu iedot paklausīties pasaulē atzītāko firmu kabeļus, tumbas, pastiprinātājus, DAC, CD un SACD transportus utt. Bet tā jau ir Latvija - neviens labs darbs nepaliek nesodīts. Vienīgais mierinājums - Jūs ir tikai 5 - 10 kas raksta šīs muļķības.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

ko tad lien elektroniķu forumā?  filozofs ....nevienas argumentētas, pamatotas atbildes. tikai vīns, zaķi un ezotērika. Uzkar kaklā savu zelta vadu. es vismaz daudz klientu jums esmu aizvilinājis staigājot ar cilvēkiem pa veikaliem un iesakot ko pirkt un ko ne. Bijām te nesen vienā veikalā pēc pastūža , protams neiztika bez klasiskā pārdevēja teksta : vadiņus nevajag ? - uz reiz pateicu - PN! (zolīdi)   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> ko tad lien elektroniķu forumā?  filozofs ....nevienas argumentētas, pamatotas atbildes. tikai vīns, zaķi un ezotērika. Uzkar kaklā savu zelta vadu. es vismaz daudz klientu jums esmu aizvilinājis staigājot ar cilvēkiem pa veikaliem un iesakot ko pirkt un ko ne. Bijām te nesen vienā veikalā pēc pastūža , protams neiztika bez klasiskā pārdevēja teksta : vadiņus nevajag ? - uz reiz pateicu - PN! (zolīdi)


 Nu ko var teikt, muļķis tu esi, un muļķis tu paliksi.

----------


## osscar

iedzer savu sulfātiņu, lai zaķi liekas smukāki un skaņa negāžas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> iedzer savu sulfātiņu, lai zaķi liekas smukāki un skaņa negāžas.


 Sufātiņus un EEE koncentrātus lieto tu, es dzeru labus dzērienus un zaķi man ir labi bez sulfātiņu lietošanas.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Tu tač nesen te mūs sūtīji pie janisp uz veikalu, jo redz tavējie bērni un sieva nesapratīšot.. tagad zaķi,.. vīns.. 
Jeb es ko jaucu!?  ::  vairs nevaru atrast to postu  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Tu tač nesen te mūs sūtīji pie janisp uz veikalu, jo redz tavējie bērni un sieva nesapratīšot.. tagad zaķi,.. vīns.. 
> Jeb es ko jaucu!?  vairs nevaru atrast to postu


 A ko, Jums sieva un bērni maisa tusēt ar foršiem zaķiem un dzert labu vīnu, *žēl*, tāpēc laikam arī jūsu organisma hormonu vētras jums maisa baudīt dzīvi.  :: 

P.S. Informacijai. Mana sieva un bērni dzird atšķirību vados un lasa šo forumu. Bērni regulāri prasa - tēti vai tie onkuļi ir kurli., a sieva saka - ko tu pinies ar to bērnudārzu.

----------


## a_masiks

> Mana sieva un bērni dzird atšķirību vados un lasa šo forumu.


 tjipa - mājās turi vecus gludekļu vadus, lai ik pa brīdim varētu pārslēgt un sievai-bērniem atgādināt to slaveno starpību? vah, vah, vah.... šitā mocīt savu ģimeni....

----------


## osscar

Vinsh jau tikai zakjus ar acim bauda zhurnalos,tapat ka vadus.foruma Klauns .uz nevienu tehnisku pret jautajumu nespej sniegt.

----------


## JDat

Un vispār kāds sakars iedzerānai, sulfātiņiem, zaķiem utt ar mēģināšanu saprast kā "skan" dažādi analogie un diģitālie kabeļi. Vajadzētu ka saŗast šo lietu. Zaķi un sulvātiņi lai paliek saldajam ēdienam... Jebšu es esmu pārāk vecs un nepareizi domāju par kabeļu testiem...   :: 

Atgriežoties pie tēmas. Paklausās dažādus kabeļus, gan optimisti, gan pesimisti. Visi kopīgi vienojas ka ir pienesums un kabeļi "skan" dažadi. Optimisti ar deguniem stumda mākoņus un saka: mēs taču teicām, bla bla bla utt... Ko pesimisti? Es, piemēram, gribētu saprast kapēc tā ir. Tikai, diemžēl, saprašana var prasīt upurus. Izjautu aparātu un sagrieztu dārgo kabeļu izskatā... Skarbi...Viena no zinātniskajām metocēm ir tāda. Lai eksperiments tiktu uzskatīts par parizi veiktu, efektam (kabeļu štellēm) jābūt atkārtojamām dažādos, bet pareizos novērojumos (nav teikts elektrisku mērījumu) apsākļos. Tam visam klāt vēl jāpiepluso subjetīvo apstākļu izslēgšana (skaidra galva, uzgulēšanās, nogurums utt utjp). To varētu risināt ar čakareksperimentiem. Piemēram likt lietotājiem "salīdzināt skanējumu" itkā dažadiem vadiem, lai arī patiesībā visu laiku tiek slēgāts tas pats vads, bet singāls ir, piemēram, par 1 dB skaļāks utt....

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Vinsh jau tikai zakjus ar acim bauda zhurnalos,tapat ka vadus.foruma Klauns .uz nevienu tehnisku pret jautajumu nespej sniegt.


 Klauns esi tu, visi manis minētie vadi un žaķi ir Rīga uz vietas. Vadi ir dabūnami klausīties un mērīt. Zaķi tikai skatīšanai, vismaz vienreiz dzīvē redzēsi smuku zaķi, citādi tevi no žurnālu šķirstīšanas diezvai varēs atraut.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Un vispār kāds sakars iedzerānai, sulfātiņiem, zaķiem utt ar mēģināšanu saprast kā "skan" dažādi analogie un diģitālie kabeļi. Vajadzētu ka saŗast šo lietu. Zaķi un sulvātiņi lai paliek saldajam ēdienam... Jebšu es esmu pārāk vecs un nepareizi domāju par kabeļu testiem...  
> 
> Atgriežoties pie tēmas. Paklausās dažādus kabeļus, gan optimisti, gan pesimisti. Visi kopīgi vienojas ka ir pienesums un kabeļi "skan" dažadi. Optimisti ar deguniem stumda mākoņus un saka: mēs taču teicām, bla bla bla utt... Ko pesimisti? Es, piemēram, gribētu saprast kapēc tā ir. Tikai, diemžēl, saprašana var prasīt upurus. Izjautu aparātu un sagrieztu dārgo kabeļu izskatā... Skarbi...Viena no zinātniskajām metocēm ir tāda. Lai eksperiments tiktu uzskatīts par parizi veiktu, efektam (kabeļu štellēm) jābūt atkārtojamām dažādos, bet pareizos novērojumos (nav teikts elektrisku mērījumu) apsākļos. Tam visam klāt vēl jāpiepluso subjetīvo apstākļu izslēgšana (skaidra galva, uzgulēšanās, nogurums utt utjp). To varētu risināt ar čakareksperimentiem. Piemēram likt lietotājiem "salīdzināt skanējumu" itkā dažadiem vadiem, lai arī patiesībā visu laiku tiek slēgāts tas pats vads, bet singāls ir, piemēram, par 1 dB skaļāks utt....


 Varu sarunāt , ka salons HI END Collection izsludina savā websaitā dažādu vadu klausīšanos nedēļas vai divu garumā katram intresentam. Tad arī lielākie dirsēji varētu atnākts paklausīties, nebaidoties ka viņu identitāte tiks atklāta un tad būšot slikti (tā man daži rakstīja personīgi).
Kāpēc salons HI END Collection - liels un iespējama dažādu aparātu kombinācijas, liela klientu bāze (dirsēji varēs labi nomaskēties) un viņu pašu intrese pēc objektīva viedokļa no visām patērētāju grupām.

----------


## JDat

> Vinsh jau tikai zakjus ar acim bauda zhurnalos,tapat ka vadus.foruma Klauns .uz nevienu tehnisku pret jautajumu nespej sniegt.
> 
> 
>  Klauns esi tu, visi manis minētie vadi un žaķi ir Rīga uz vietas. Vadi ir dabūnami klausīties un mērīt. Zaķi tikai skatīšanai, vismaz vienreiz dzīvē redzēsi smuku zaķi, citādi tevi no žurnālu šķirstīšanas diezvai varēs atraut.


 par tiem žurnāliem +1.  ::  Kāda jēga 100 reizes redzēt zaķi žurnālā? Labāk dažas reizes pataustīt dzīvajā.  ::  Kaut kas uz to pašu pusi ir arī ar klausīšanos. Var jau vēl 50 lapas sapostot ar spriedumiem un apvainojumiem. Labāk tomēr būtu paklausīties dzīvajā to visu vadu mistisko būšanu.

----------


## Jack Daniels

MANĀ IZPRATNĒ IESPĒJAMIE ELEKTROAKUSTISKIE MĒRĪJUMI „AUDIOTRASTU KLAUSĪTĀKO KABEĻU FENOMENA” ATŠIFRĒŠANAI

Elektrisko traktu (ieskaitot AS jaudas frekvenču joslu filtra) un kabeļu parametru mērījumi un pārbaude:

1.    Sprieguma un tā fāzes frekvenču raksturlīknes (r.-līknes);
2.    Sprieguma un strāvas nelineāro kropļojumu r.-līknes;
3.    Impulsa signāla vai tonālās paketes pārejas procesu laika diagrammas;
4.    Amplitūdas – laika frekvenču 3-D r-līknes [„waterfall”] vai tās attēls krāsu izobārās;
5.    Pārejas procesu periodisko sastāvdaļu – „vilnīšu” [„wavelet”] analīze;
6.    Intermodulācijas un frekvenču kombināciju kropļojumi (diskrētām fekvencēm);
7.    Pastiprinošo traktu (iespējams arī kabeļu?) amplitūdas linearitātes r.-līkne.
8.    AS impedances (iespējams arī kabeļu?) – |Z| un tā fāzes frekvenču r.-līkne.
9.    Iespējams pp.1 un 8 veikt parametru diferences analīzi stereo kanāliem.

AS parametru, skaņas slāpētajā kamerā mērījumi un pārbaude:

1.    viss augstāk minētais (izņemot pp.7 un 8 ) skaņas spiedienam (SPL);
2.    SPL polārās virziendiagrammas (vertikālā vai horizontālā) vai tās 
       3-D attēls vai krāsu izobārās [„directivity waterfall”] – kuras var „iecentrēt” attiecībā uz 0-grādu      līmeni);
3.    STI un RASTI.

Skaņas ierakstu programmu subjektīvās salīdzinošās klausīšanās metodiku un procedūru (ieskaitot ierakstu, ekspertu, fragmentu atkārtošanas secību, biežumu, skaņas kvalitātes gradācijas skalas, kabeļu komutācijas veidu u.c. ar to saistīto faktoru izvēli) nepieciešams atsevišķi apspriest, jo tur var būt bezgalīgi daudz vēlmju un viedokļu, kas kādam ir jāapkopo un jāminimizē līdz prātam aptveramas realitātes robežām.

Gaidu komentārus, vēlams pa ģelu, bet nevis žaķiem  ::

----------


## Delfins

Jau sen piedāvāja, - aizklāta kruta aparatūra un atkod kruto vadu no tostera/ledusskapja vada. kādi vēl mērījumi. Jo! vienīgais, kas te lielās, ka proti atšķirt.
Pie reizes arī pārbaudīsim, cik daudz skaņa gāžas par 10cm nogriežot vadu  ::

----------


## osscar

salodēju tīkla vadu - interesentiem varu iedot linku no kurienes vads. vads ekranēts. nekādas mistikas. Konektorus varu piedāvāt , kādus vēlas - caurspīdīgus, ut.t. pats izmantoju parasto izjaucamo. 

un jackassa idiotisko pēdējo postu nav vērts komentēt.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> un jackassa idiotisko pēdējo postu nav vērts komentēt.


 Kāpēc, gudrās žargoniņs aptrūkās vai zināšanu trūkst ?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

kas tev tā pa sienu? DIY salīmēts saplāksnis, vai tikai dekora plēve?

----------


## JDat

> kas tev tā pa sienu? DIY salīmēts saplāksnis, vai tikai dekora plēve?


 Nu bāc. Nesekojam līdzi kas notiek forumā blakus tēmā?
http://elfaforums.lv/viewtopic.php?f...tart=30#p79301

----------


## osscar

Ko tev dos akustiskajā kamerā mērīts :

1.    Sprieguma un tā fāzes frekvenču raksturlīknes (r.-līknes);
2.    Sprieguma un strāvas nelineāro kropļojumu r.-līknes;

Tu pats saproti ko uzrakstīji ? kaut kāds copy /paste no tavām šarlatānu lapelēm.
t un 8 vispār nav vērts komentēt ? iespējams arī kabeļu ? to tu pats pierakstīji. Kā tu domā ko kabeļa mikroskopiskie parametri izmainīs AFR līknē ?

----------


## osscar

saplāksnis:


par šo korpusu ir  ārzemēs interese, ja savāksies interesantu pietiekami - kādus 10 gab ir doma uzražot - laiks rādīs.

----------


## JDat

Ko dos STI RASTi mērījumi tavā situācijā? Vai tādi ir vajadzīgi mūzikas mērījumiem? Varbūt pakomentē sīkāk AS 3. punktu...

----------


## Jack Daniels

Majo ģelo predložiķ, vaše delo otkazatsa.

Man ir pieejami šādi mērījumi šeit pat Latvijā. Vai tos vajag, vai nevajag, gaidu Jūsu elektronisko gudreļu komentārus. Jūs līdz šim nepiedāvājāt nekādus konkrētus mērījumus. Nākas strādāt jūsu vieta.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

kārtēja jautājums bez atbildes, jeb ar izvairīšanos no tās. tev prasīja priekš kam tādi mērījumi un ko TAS dos , KO ? ? ?

----------


## Jack Daniels

> saplāksnis:
> 
> par šo korpusu ir  ārzemēs interese, ja savāksies interesantu pietiekami - kādus 10 gab ir doma uzražot - laiks rādīs.


 A korpus vienkārši smuks, vai kāds papildus labums arī ir ?

----------


## JDat

UN? Es tagad turu rokād aparātu kas mēra STI-PA. Ja jēga no tā? Samērīs runas pārvades indeksu. Kādi secinājumi? Kā tas korelē ar dažādiem vadiem? Vai tu esi redzējis dzīvē kā mēra STI-PA? Esi arī mērījis? No kā ir atkarīgš STI-PA mērījumu indeks? No sildītajiem vadiem?

----------


## JDat

> saplāksnis:
> 
> par šo korpusu ir  ārzemēs interese, ja savāksies interesantu pietiekami - kādus 10 gab ir doma uzražot - laiks rādīs.
> 
> 
>  A korpus vienkārši smuks, vai kāds papildus labums arī ir ?


 Jo smukāks korpuss, jo labāk skan. Tev to noteikti būtu jāzin...  ::

----------


## osscar

jā labums, visi zaķi domā, ka 10 000 izmetu  ::   nerēķinot vadus. Bija doma pamēģināt koka korpusu izgatavot, protams priekš A klases šis konkrētais nederēs , ja nu vienīgi priekš kāda mazā 5W.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> kārtēja jautājums bez atbildes, jeb ar izvairīšanos no tās. tev prasīja priekš kam tādi mērījumi un ko TAS dos , KO ? ? ?


 Jums, lasītājiem papīrīti ar parametriem, lai varētu lasīt, bet nevis klausīties.

Kā krievu birokrati saka - bez bumaški ti kakaška, a s bumaškoi čelovek.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> saplāksnis:
> 
> par šo korpusu ir  ārzemēs interese, ja savāksies interesantu pietiekami - kādus 10 gab ir doma uzražot - laiks rādīs.
> 
> 
>  A korpus vienkārši smuks, vai kāds papildus labums arī ir ?
> 
> 
>  Jo smukāks korpuss, jo labāk skan. Tev to noteikti būtu jāzin...


 Nocitē, kurā vietā es esmu to rakstījis. Nevari, tad nevajag savas vīzijas uzdot par manām.  ::

----------


## Delfins

> Jo smukāks korpuss, jo labāk skan. Tev to noteikti būtu jāzin... 
> 
> 
>  Nocitē, kurā vietā es esmu to rakstījis. Nevari, tad nevajag savas vīzijas uzdot par manām.


 smukāks korpuss = dārgāks, 
jo dārgāka aparatūra, jo labāk skan

neatceries?  ::

----------


## JDat

Viens no biezo kinozāļu instalatoriem stāstīja par mērīšanu. Man jau tas viss pofig, kas uzstādu sistēmu biezajam mājās. Man svarīgi kaut ko pamērīt un parādīt klientam, un pateikt ka tas ir kruta. Piemēram parādu ka STI-PA indekss ir 0.9. Klients uzmanīgi klausās, neko nesaprot, un tad prasa: 0.9 eto kruto? Uz to cilvēks, kurš uzstāda atbild: da eto očeņ kruto. Obično bivaet 0.4, na kocerte bivaet 0.6, v zvukostudī dokativaetsa do 0.83. 1 eto teoretiteskij maksimum, kotorij v zizni nebivaet, no ja konečo videl aparaturu za 2500000, dā tam STI-PA indeks bil 0.96...   ::

----------


## osscar

katrā ziņā, bagāts (un ne pārāk gudrs) dara kā grib - lai tērē kaut milijonu par vadiem un prastiem pastūžiem (labāk tad noziedot), bet pārējiem es gatavs esmu par velti iedot linkus, kur, ko konektorus, pogas, kājiņas un visu ko citu var lēti dabūt. man ir jau savs piegādātāju loks izveidojies, ja kas interesē - PM.  Tehniskus padomus ar neliedzu , ja varu palīdzēt. neatstājiet naudu vadu sildītājiem.

----------


## JDat

> Nocitē, kurā vietā es esmu to rakstījis. Nevari, tad nevajag savas vīzijas uzdot par manām.


 Tas nav tevis teiktais. Nospiedu qoute, lai Tu saprastu ka atbildu uz tavu jautājumu, jo te daudzi atbild par daudzām lietām vienlaikus. Tā teikt: atbilde uz jautājumu...

----------


## JDat

Domāju ka STI-PA testa sigānu varētu izmantot arī kabeļu sildīšanai...  :: 
Osccar, ko saki? Ar šitādu signālu arī varētu sildīt kabeļus? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Stipa_demo.ogg

----------


## osscar

::  tas ir noslēpums, kas iekšā tajā viņu sildāmajā aparātā - nanotehnoloģijas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Jo smukāks korpuss, jo labāk skan. Tev to noteikti būtu jāzin... 
> 
> 
>  Nocitē, kurā vietā es esmu to rakstījis. Nevari, tad nevajag savas vīzijas uzdot par manām. 
> 
> 
>  smukāks korpuss = dārgāks, 
> jo dārgāka aparatūra, jo labāk skan
> 
> neatceries?


 jo dārgāka aparatūra, jo labāk skan ( pārsvarā gadījumu) - atceros

smukāks korpuss = dārgāks, - tavs izdomājums  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> tas ir noslēpums, kas iekšā tajā viņu sildāmajā aparātā - nanotehnoloģijas.


 Tu esi padumš, vai izliecies. Es jau nnnn reizes esmu teicis ka sildītos vadus neizmantoju. Jums laikam tā patīk tā tema ka nevart nolekt. 

Atbildēt uz konkrētiem,ļoti tehniskiem, vadu mērīšanas jautajumiem nevarat. Laikam beidzot zināšanu par maz.   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

> tas ir noslēpums, kas iekšā tajā viņu sildāmajā aparātā - nanotehnoloģijas.
> 
> 
>  Tu esi padumš, vai izliecies. Es jau nnnn reizes esmu teicis ka sildītos vadus neizmantoju. Jums laikam tā patīk tā tema ka nevart nolekt. 
> 
> Atbildēt uz konkrētiem,ļoti tehniskiem, vadu mērīšanas jautajumiem nevarat. Laikam beidzot zināšanu par maz.


 Par dumumu. Tā atbilde bija domāta man...

----------


## arnis

> Osccar, ko saki? Ar šitādu signālu arī varētu sildīt kabeļus? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... a_demo.ogg


 Es to signaalu palaidu uz savas sisteemas, un man STI-PA sanaaca 1,12 .... 
Vai tas var buut ??? GG -- cik Tev sanaak ?

----------


## JDat

> Es to signaalu palaidu uz savas sisteemas, un man STI-PA sanaaca 1,12 ....


 Hmm... JDat domīgi kasa pakausi (nevis pieri)... Varbūt arī Defa centieni pēc haļavnās enerģijas patiesībā nav nemaz tik nereāli...  ::

----------


## jankus

Jūs tik ātri savus uzbraucienus viens otram rakstat, ka es netieku līdz.  :: 
Nupat kā iekurināju kārtējo maketu ar diviem aktīvajiem krossoveriem, diviem pastiprinātājiem. Viss salikts kaudzē. Komutācijai izmantoju Maximā pirktos interkonekta vadus. Nu nezinu kā lai tos sakārto- pielieku pie otriem interkonekta vadiem, dzirdu "zzzzz", pielieku tuvāk akustiskajiem vadiem- "zzzz", tuvāk barošanas vadam- "zzzzz". Te nudien noderētu tie Oskara koka paliknīši.. Tā pasēdēju, padomāju, izdomāju, ka laikam nāksies nest savu telefonu uz remontu un pa ietaupīto naudu aiziet pie JāņaP kādu labu vadu nopirkt.  ::   ::

----------


## osscar

tas tak kaut kāds PA indekss, neba mājas jūzerim  ::  Nu tipa kad kuģis grimst vai viesnīca deg- lai visi dzird, ka jāizvācas ? ne ? tur tak nevajag 20-20Khz.

----------


## osscar

jankus - par aktīvajiem crosiem D.self jaunu labu  grāmatu izdevis - tiesa 43eur, es gaidu kad biku nokritīsies cena.

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Desi.../9780240817385

----------


## jankus

> jankus - par aktīvajiem crosiem D.self jaunu labu  grāmatu izdevis - tiesa 43eur, es gaidu kad biku nokritīsies cena.
> 
> http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Desi.../9780240817385


 Nu es tak sāku gatavoties tam, kad Tu pie manīm iebrauksi savu Monstru nodemonstrēt. Tā nu izdomāju, ka kāds papīrnieks ir atkal uz dēļa jāuzliek.  :: 
A aktīvie krosi ļoti ērti- sameklē pāris ampus, aktīvo krosu, nedaudz kaut ko piekruķī un kaut kas jau skan.  ::  Man arī vajadzētu kaut kur nospiest kādu 2. un 4. kārtas krosa shēmu, vēlams jau ar pasūtāmu pcb kā te trešajai kārtai: http://www.kk-pcb.com/cross.html

----------


## osscar

Nu jankus, tad tak tev kas audifiliskaks bija jābūvē - kaut vai passa first watt b5 cross uz J-fetiem (varu tev saujiņu piemest).   ::  opampi ņeruļit.

----------


## jankus

> Nu jankus, tad tak tev kas audifiliskaks bija jābūvē - kaut vai passa first watt b5 cross uz J-fetiem (varu tev saujiņu piemest).   opampi ņeruļit.


 


> Tehniskus padomus ar neliedzu , ja varu palīdzēt.


 Kā, kā tas saucās?? Vai kāds links arī ir pa rokai?  :: 

Ā, laikam jau kaut ko atradu.  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> jankus - par aktīvajiem crosiem D.self jaunu labu  grāmatu izdevis - tiesa 43eur, es gaidu kad biku nokritīsies cena.
> 
> http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Desi.../9780240817385


 Vajag labak stradāt, un mazāk čakarēt klientus, tad būs vairak naudiņas un varēsi nopirkt gāmatu jau šodien.

ŅENADO BOJATSA BOĻŠIH RASHODOV, NADO BOJATSA MAĻEŅKIH DOHODOV. 

Padoma par to.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

paklusē interneta lielībniek. man ir visas D.Selfa grāmatas. vnk, man viņu nevajag uz sitiena. ja nebūs 16% atlaide - nopirkšu.
Nesaku, ka visas viņas esmu izkodis, bet ir nodaļas kuras man palīdz izprast dažādas problēmas no dažādu autoru skatu punkta. bet tev jau nesaprast, tevi jau kā klientu piečakarē  ::  



ps, jankus - tie tavi skaļruņi, kaut kad likšu lietā, ja neiebilsti , ka tik ilgi pie manis  ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

> paklusē interneta lielībniek. man ir visas D.Selfa grāmatas. vnk, man viņu nevajag uz sitiena. ja nebūs 16% atlaide - nopirkšu.


 Lielībnieks esi tu, jo tev taču ir visas D.Selfa grāmatas, kuras diemžēl tu nelasi, un žaģina arī, jo nieka 6.88eur dēļ esi gatavs iegrimt gaidīšanas mokošā procesā. 

Man gan nav visi Siltech kabeļi, bet tie kas ir, tos lietoju.

Pārdod tās kuras nelasi un nopērc jaunu, bet laikam tēma kupi prodai nav tevis cienīga.  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tev jau (kā vecenei somu ar D&G  ) parādi kabeli ar cardas gliemezi - tu jau čurā siltu , pāris "autoritātes" mūziķi, kuri nekad dzīvē neko no tehnikas nav jēguši un redaktori uzraksta rakstu žurnālā /netā - viss kabelis skan.  tev nevajag pierādījumus - tad dzīvo savās ilūzijās, bet nespraud batonus pārējiem par savu reliģiju. ir tak speciālie tavu domubiedru klubiņi, tur vari "batonēt" .

----------


## Jack Daniels

> nu tev jau (kā vecenei somu ar D&G  ) parādi kabeli ar cardas gliemezi - tu jau čurā siltu , pāris "autoritātes" mūziķi, kuri nekad dzīvē neko no tehnikas nav jēguši un redaktori uzraksta rakstu žurnālā /netā - viss kabelis skan.  tev nevajag pierādījumus - tad dzīvo savās ilūzijās, bet nespraud batonus pārējiem par savu reliģiju. ir tak speciālie tavu domubiedru klubiņi, tur vari "batonēt" .


 Ilūzijās dzīvo tu, lasot savas grāmatas (tehnotrastu bībeles), studējot specenes (svētos rakstus) un tiekoties ar *vecenēm* ar ķīnas D&G, es kalusos muziku ar kabeļiem kas paradzēti klausīties muziku, bet nevis sildīt gludekli (bet taču smukā zeķē ielikti un pēc klienta vēlmes štekera krāsa piemeklēta).

Mūziķim nav jājēdz no tehnikas, viņam ir jamāk dziedāt vai spēlēt mūziku, un viņš atšķirībā no tevis, kurla cilvēka, arī *dzird*

Man vajag pieradījumus - *kabeļa skanējumu* - a tu dzīvo ilūzijās, mistisku parametru un shēmu reliģijā un spraud batonus saviem nabaga klientiem.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

Tu esi tik aprobežots ar saviem debīlajiem 20 smaidiņiem un nespēju atbildēt uz nevienu jautājumu pēc būtības un nenolecot no tēmas.  Un man nav klientu - mans darbs nav saistīts ar audio - tas ir tikai hobijs.

----------


## osscar

tad pasaki jackass ar ko tavi mūzikai paredzētie kabeļi atšķiras no citiem ne -mūzikas kabeļiem ?vara  rūda iegūta noteikti uz planētas "Mūzika" ? Atkal noslēpumainās "tehnoloģijas" kuras uzlabo skaņu > ? kas viņiem ir labāks par parastu vadu (vai manu sudraba - kas paredzēts GHz frekvencēm) > ? C, L, R > atšķiras nebūtiski.  kas vēl atšķiras būtiski?
nemaz nerunājot par pārējām tehnikas detaļām, kas ir ikvienā ierīcē un ar mūziku tām nav nekāda sakara.
Un jā Jack ? tu zini kas ir pastiprinātājs ? prasti runājot - regulators. viņam vienalga kādas formas signāls ieejā - mūzika, sinusoīda, taisnstūris (dažam pat līdzstrāvu var dot iekšā  :: ) - kas ieejā - tā "rausta" barošanas plecus izejā.....tavi inteliģentie kabeļi protams atšķir mūziku.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> tad pasaki jackass ar ko tavi mūzikai paredzētie kabeļi atšķiras no citiem ne -mūzikas kabeļiem ?vara  rūda iegūta noteikti uz planētas "Mūzika" ? Atkal noslēpumainās "tehnoloģijas" kuras uzlabo skaņu > ? kas viņiem ir labāks par parastu vadu (vai manu sudraba - kas paredzēts GHz frekvencēm) > ? C, L, R > atšķiras nebūtiski.  kas vēl atšķiras būtiski?


 Kā lai es tev izstāstu kā pēc garšas atšķiras RIMI kotletes no vecāsmātes lauku mājās gatavotam kotletēm. Ķīmisko analīzi uztaisīt, vai vienkārši pagaršot vienas un otras. Tu tiešām es muļķis vai izliecies ? Nu nevar but ka mūsu zelta elekroniskā pasaulē augusī jaunatne ir tik aprobežota.

Simto reizi saku, klausīties vajag.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jack Daniels

Tiko klausījos A-HA dziesmu Take On Me.

Palasiet un pasakiet kā skanēja.

Talking away.
I don't know what,
I'm to say.
I'll say it anyway.
Today's another day to find you,
Shying away.
I'll be coming for your love, okay?

Take on me, (take on me)
Take me on. (take on me)
I'll be gone,
In a day or two.....

So needless to say,
I'm odds and ends.
But I'll be,
Stumbling away,
Slowly learning that life is okay.

Say after me,
'It's no better to be safe than sorry.'

Take on me, (take on me)
Take me on, (take on me)
I'll be gone,
In a day or two.....

Grafikus un častotkas pievienošu vēlak, ja kāds gribēs iegrimt skaņas niansēs.

Laikam jūs šādi klausaties muziku.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

Tu esi tas muļķis kurš tērē mammas, vecmammas naudu. Kabeļu atšķirības ir ļoti niecīgas uz kopējām atšķirībām, kaut vai viena pastūža 2 kanālu ietvaros vai 2 tumbu skaļruņu starpā. Kā saka kaspich, ar savu glupumu nav jālepojas. Paskaties aptauju - cik ta bij to kabeļu cienītāju ? 3 tavi ticīgie pret 50 tehniķiem.

----------


## JDat

> Tiko klausījos A-HA dziesmu Take On Me.
> 
> Palasiet un pasakiet kā skanēja.


 Nū... dziema skanēja labi, izņemot vienu niansi. Viens sadzēries idiots mēģināja bļaut līdzi. Nekāds STi indekss pat palīdzēt nevarēja.  

Nefiga, Osscar. Jack Daniels, kaut ko ir saņemis manotjumā no bagātā ameriāņu onkuļa. Tik un tā nenozīmigi... Cita lieta, par ko prieks: Jack Daniels Ir miljonāru sarakstā un piķi ir nopelnījis te pat Latvijā. Pie tam Jack Daniels nenosarbojas ar būniecību un zagšanu. Jack Daniels ir šovbiznesā. Tā ka... Nez kā citiem, bet man, neskatoties uz uzbraucieniem, tomēr ir arī, kaut nedaudz, cieņa pret Jack Daniels... Nē, tā nav līšana pakaļā. No iepriekš drukātajiem vārdiem forumā es neatsakos...

----------


## Jack Daniels

Oi, nē, tas jums par sarežģītu, jo dziesma taču ir vārdi, šitais ir labaks.

Artist -Bastard Noise
Track -War Loving God
Albums -Our Earth's Blood

Vārdu nav, bet uz oscilografa būs super cool.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## osscar

man neskauž, lai tak tiek viņam prieks. man besī viņa nepamatotā kabeļu slavināšana un viņa paša nejēgšana par to. šovbiznasā tak parasti plānprātiņi (geji un alkoholiķi ar)  strādā.   ::   Es šovbiznesā nedarbojos un varu par viņiem pasmiet. ārzemju forumos šādi kašķi nav sektanti sēž savos forumos un meditē uz kabeļiem. tehniķiem savi forumi.

----------


## ddff

> Manā gadījumā ar 2 m kabeli bilde uz FullHD palika precīzāka un dzidrākas krāsas. 
> Cits gadījum. Viens man zināms pilsonis uzbūvēja kruto kinozāli ar ļoti labu BluRei atskaņotāju un super labu FullHD projektoru. Remonta laikā celtnieki ielika griestos labāko HDMI vadu 20m ko varēja nopirkt Argusā. Diemžēl skatīšanos nacās atlkt līdz vada nomaiņai uz citu ( superdāgo ) jo Argusa vads diemžēl bildi padarīja nebaudāmu.


 Vispaar 20m ir kritisks attaalums. Tur labaak lietot konvertorus uz IP tiiklu un tad liidz 100m caur CAT6 vai 5e kabeli var dziit.

ddff

----------


## JDat

> man neskauž, lai tak tiek viņam prieks. man besī viņa nepamatotā kabeļu slavināšana un viņa paša nejēgšana par to. šovbiznasā tak parasti plānprātiņi (geji un alkoholiķi ar)  strādā.    Es šovbiznesā nedarbojos un varu par viņiem pasmiet. ārzemju forumos šādi kašķi nav sektanti sēž savos forumos un meditē uz kabeļiem. tehniķiem savi forumi.


 ddff arī tai skaitā? Uzmanies ar izteicieniem... Gusrākais piekāpjas un nekašķejas tālāk...

----------


## osscar

es te nerunāju par tehniķiem., kāds ir ddff. Ok, nepiedalos te vairāk. Lai biedram JD silti kabeļi un skaņa negāžas.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> man neskauž, lai tak tiek viņam prieks. man besī viņa nepamatotā kabeļu slavināšana un viņa paša nejēgšana par to. šovbiznasā tak parasti plānprātiņi (geji un alkoholiķi ar)  strādā.    Es šovbiznesā nedarbojos un varu par viņiem pasmiet.


 A mani besī tava aprobežotība un nevēlēšanās klausīties muziku. Ja neklausies, tad nespried par tēmam par kuram nav nekadas sajēgas. 
Geji un alkoholiķi ir visos biznesos un par visu pasmej tikai pamuļķīši kā tu, bet nu muļķa pastarīši ir visās pasaules pasakās un arī diemžēl dzīvē. (diemžēl paši to nesaprot, jo ja saprastu tad jau sauktos savādāk)

Kā krievi saka - jesļi ja takoi umnij, počemu ja takoi bednij ???  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JDat

> es te nerunāju par tehniķiem., kāds ir ddff. Ok, nepiedalos te vairāk. Lai biedram JD silti kabeļi un skaņa negāžas.


 Šovbiznees bez tehniķiem arī nenotiktu: Manuprāt šovbiznesā iekļaujas skaņu, gaismu, skatuves,pirotehnikas, apsardzes, televīzijas, arī sanmezglu, eletri'ju, ugunzdzēsēju utt utjp industrijas. Galu galā, arī Jack Daniels ir (pareizāk sakot: kadreiz bija tehniķis) tehniķu priekšnieks...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> es te nerunāju par tehniķiem., kāds ir ddff. Ok, nepiedalos te vairāk. Lai biedram JD silti kabeļi un skaņa negāžas.
> 
> 
>  Šovbiznees bez tehniķiem arī nenotiktu: Manuprāt šovbiznesā iekļaujas skaņu, gaismu, skatuves,pirotehnikas, apsardzes, televīzijas, arī sanmezglu, eletri'ju, ugunzdzēsēju utt utjp industrijas. Galu galā, arī Jack Daniels ir (pareizāk sakot: kadreiz bija tehniķis) tehniķu priekšnieks...


 Mūzika sastavs - 90% muzikantu, 10% tehniķu
Šovbiznesa sastāvs - 10% muzikantu 90% tehniķu.

Katru gadu kad notiek kādas šovbiznesa Gada balvas pasniegšanas ceremonija (kurās nekad nav nominācijas labākais gaismu vai skaņas operators utt.) gribas paņemt interkom ausis pie kādas puškas un pateik, black out vai swich off un apskatīties ko viņi bez mums darīs (tumsā un klusumā).

Bet ne par to ir stāsts.

Nekad nespēju saprast tehniķus kas baidas eksperimentēt un atklāt priekš sevis kautko jaunu. Tie nav tehņiķi tie ir teorētiķi un grāmatu tārpi, kam ar realo dzīvi nav nekada sakara. Reāls tehniķis pec savas būtības ir avantūrists un ekspermentators kurš no sūda uztaisīs šatlu, bet nevis gudri dirsīs ka tas nav iespējams. Par laimi šobrīd tādi pamuļķīši pie manis nestrādā, bet ir bijuši gadījumi.

P.S. Gribat paklausīties kabeļus,klausaties, negribat, tad arī nediršat ka viņi neskan labak par gludekļa vadiem.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  (nu iepatikās man tie smaidiņi)

----------


## JDat

Heh. Smalki pateikts par intercom.  :: 

Kas attiecas uz eksperimentēšnu... Kas liek domāt ka ir bailes? Hmm... Nu nebūs tā ka uz tavu uzaicinājumu tulīt viss forums aizskries... Pats teici, ka mājās ģimene utt utml...

Kas attiecas uz smaidiņiem... Es zinu vēl labākus, manuprāt, bet tas ir gaumes jautājums...

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Heh. Smalki pateikts par intercom. 
> 
> Kas attiecas uz eksperimentēšnu... Kas liek domāt ka ir bailes? Hmm... Nu nebūs tā ka uz tavu uzaicinājumu tulīt viss forums aizskries... Pats teici, ka mājās ģimene utt utml...
> 
> Kas attiecas uz smaidiņiem... Es zinu vēl labākus, manuprāt, bet tas ir gaumes jautājums...


 Es par vecu, tādus atrast nemāku.

Man nevajag visu forumu, es gribu paklausīties ar tiem kas grib dzirdēt, un no jums uzzināt kāpēc skan labāk vai sliktāk, jo tie riebīgie ražotāji to nekādi negrib atklāt.

----------


## JDat

> Es par vecu, tādus atrast nemāku.


 Vispār tas no Vikinga kopienas nāk...

----------


## Isegrim

Vajag tik pameklēt.

----------


## Jack Daniels

> Vajag tik pameklēt.


 Nav laika, muzika no cd jadzen hārdos un jalabo stulbo indiešu kļūdainie dziesmu nosaukumi.

----------


## Zigis

Indiešu diski kaut kā īpašāk par normālajiem skan? Labāka sinerģija ar vadiem?

----------


## JDat

nē takš. Skan tā pat kā visi diski. Vienk. cilvēks klausās arī indiešu mūziku.

----------


## jankus

> ps, jankus - tie tavi skaļruņi, kaut kad likšu lietā, ja neiebilsti , ka tik ilgi pie manis


 Nē, man pagaidām attiecībā uz šiem skaļruņiem pašam nav nekādu plānu. Cerams, ka pēc pāris nedēļām, ja vēlēsies, būs iespēja vēl tos iezieķēt ar Vorobjovku un varbūt difuzora centru ar Vorobjovkā sašķaidītu sudraba pulverīti.  ::   ::  

Hmz, par tām grāmatām mani ieinteresēja vai esi domājis arī kādu reizi pielietot arī tās zināšanas, ko esi guvis lasot fotogrāfijā redzamās trīs apakšējās grāmatas?  :: 

Par topiku- nez kur palicis JānisP? Vai apvainojies vai šo vienkārši nobanojuši? Tas jautājums, jo izskatās, ka viņš te ir vienīgais, kurš var kaut ko kaut daļēji pa lietu pateikt, lai aizstāvētu minoritātes viedokli. Bez JāņaP šim topikam nav jēgas. Pats nejūtu nekādu motivāciju mēģināt meklēt specifisku informāciju par kabeļiem un to ražošanas know how (nu un pašam viedoklis vien ir tikai par interkonekta un akustiskajiem kabeļiem). A JD to vien ir spējīgs kā pateikt, kādi mēs esam lūzeri, ka neesam vēl varējuši nopelnīt miljonu.  :: 
Tā izskatās, ka JānisP ir ļoti labs pārdevējs, kam ir arī tomēr tehniskās zināšanas, bet viņš ir tikai un vienīgi pārdevējs. Tāpat kā aizejot uz veikalu, mēs nemaz neceram, ka, pērkot, piemēram, pastiprinātāju tā pārdevējs mācēs mums Kaspicha līmenī pastāstīt par pastiprinātāja shēmas lažām, izpildījuma lažām vai arī to, kas tehnoloģiski pareizi ir izdarīts. Labākajā gadījumā māk pateikt kādā "klasē" tas darbojas un cik vatus tas ir spējīgs iedot, ja pagriežam poča ručku līdz galam. Tāpat arī JānisP- ja pārzinātu tās preces, ko viņš pārdod, izgatavošanas tehnoloģiju no A-Z, tad visticamāk, ka viņš pats tādus taisītu, nevis importētu. Tādu cilvēku Latvijā visticamāk nav..

He, vai ievēroji:  viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6366 Mēs minoritāšu pārstāvji te jau esam 6.  ::   ::

----------


## jankus

> Nav laika, muzika no cd jadzen hārdos un jalabo stulbo indiešu kļūdainie dziesmu nosaukumi.


 A kāpēc Tavā sistēmā nav CD atskaņotāja? Tik labi nespēlē kā Macs vai arī tik krutu kā Tu gribēji te nemaz nepārdod?  ::

----------


## osscar

nē man nav nekādu aizspriedumu pret audiofīliem , katrs klausās to kas labāk patīk. bet tāpēc nevajag teikt, ka viņu tehnika ir labākā....viņa nav labākā. Cilvēkiem patīk lampas SE, kaut thd 2%. Par lampām domāju, tikai tādu SE kā gribu - detaļās, bez korpuasa - 300ls vismaz, ieskaito hammond trafus  , droseles ut.t.. Neticu,ka AB klases pastūzim var dzirdēt vadu atšķirības, ja cilvēks tiecas uz pilnību un labāko skaņu - viņš ņemtu A kalsi nevis AB  par 20 tk ls., tā tomēr ir ar vislabākajiem rādītājiem, vismaz pie augstākām F. ja salīdzina ar AB (kuram izeja pārslēdzoties rada augstāko kārtu harmoniskās...). Protams fektivitāte ir krietni zemāka.

----------


## Isegrim

> Nav laika, muzika no cd jadzen hārdos un jalabo stulbo indiešu kļūdainie dziesmu nosaukumi.
> 
> 
>  A kāpēc Tavā sistēmā nav CD atskaņotāja? Tik labi nespēlē kā Macs vai arī tik krutu kā Tu gribēji te nemaz nepārdod?


 Tak indiešu valodas zināšanas ar kaut kādi jāliek lietā.   ::

----------


## Isegrim

> patīk lampas SE, kaut thd 2%. Par lampām domāju, tikai tādu SE kā gribu - detaļās, bez korpuasa - 300ls vismaz, ieskaito hammond trafus  , droseles ut.t.. Neticu,ka AB klases pastūzim var dzirdēt vadu atšķirības, ja cilvēks tiecas uz pilnību un labāko skaņu - viņš ņemtu A kalsi nevis AB  par 20 tk ls., tā tomēr ir ar vislabākajiem rādītājiem, vismaz pie augstākām F. ja salīdzina ar AB (kuram izeja pārslēdzoties rada augstāko kārtu harmoniskās...).


 Eh, kāds gudrs onkulis varētu radīt niknu MOSFETu ar garu, jo garu (un stāvu!) _raksturtaisni_ (līknes vietā) - nebūtu nekādu problemu ar A-klasi SE...   ::

----------


## osscar

rada jau ir PASS SIT 1  ::  http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/firstwatt12/1.html

tauta jau rosās šos te iepirkt  ::  domāju, ka viens SIT ap 100usd velk...

----------


## osscar

pēdējā linearaudio 'žurnālā pass jau spēlējas ar Sic vai SIT SE viena traņa pastūžiem ar trafu izejā  :: 

http://www.linearaudio.net/current.p...ume=Volume%202

----------


## kaspich

sen neesmu izpaudies.

sore, vechi, lielaakaa dalja no jums - pokemoni. ok, lohi. piedodiet.

1. par 'skanja gazhaas lejaa'. taatad, parasti [klasiskaas skandaas] tviiteri laika izpratnee ir nedaudz 'tuvaak'. tas ir deelj fiziska izvietojuma un deelj HPF, augshu papildkorekcijas. attieciigi, vidu, augshejo vidu diapazonaa skatuves augstumu nosaka tie. taa kaa tviiteri parasti ir izvietoti skandu augshaa, to lokalizaacijas gadijumaa skatuve ir augstaakaa. ja traktaa ir faazu probleemas ar kaveeshanos [L virknee vai C paraleeli skandai - abas probleemas raksturiigas gariem vadiem], tad tviiteris 'aizvelkaas' aizmuguree [aiz mida], mids saak noteikt skatuves augstumu, deelj taa izvietojuma skatuve nogaazhas zemaak [arii delj LPF, kas veidojas un samazina augshu akustisko jaudu - subjektiivi skanja 'sjuuk'zemaak - to nosaka dzirdes anaala un aareejas auss akustika; peec taa cilveks nosaka skanjas avota virzienu vertikaalaa plaknee]. taapeec ari saka - skanja 'nogaazaas';
2. ar balansa regultatoriem sho probleemu atrisinaat nevar, jo - paceljot/mainot level uz apaksheejiem midiem fokusi 'sljuuks' uz bojaataas kastes pusi, augsheejie midi/augshas taapat skanees jokaini un normaali vieta dabuujami nebuus;
3. kad es iemetu bootaa temu par skatuvi, u.c. lietaam [juus visi tur esiet], atsaucaas 2 cilveeki, kas [vaaru dereet] taapat ne klausiijaas, ne tolkom saprata. nerunaajot par dzirdes attiistiishanu. mees ar Arni ikdienaa shos terminus izmantojam, apspriezham, analizeejam, bet paareejais shii vortaala sataavs - te pat nav veerts par to runaat;
4. tas, vai 5/10m garsh kabelis var izasukt shaadas faazu nobiides [dzirdamas] - apshaubu. tachu - var ierosinaat 'maigo pashierosmi' ampam, detektora efektus filtru spolju serdees, u.c. interesantas lietas. es saprastu, ja jus Guku kacinaatu - Guk, davai, taisam blaindu. pats sapratiisi, vai placebo, vai toch dzirdi, i mees paarliecinaasimies.. bet nee - tas tak nevienu neinteresee. 6 tranju iesaaceejliimenja amps ir krutaakais, kas pashiem ir, bet dirst - tik podavai [sarakstaa Arnis un Tornis nav iekljauti];
5. buutu izjutushi kaut elementaaru cienju kaut tikai taa iemesla delj, ka Gints ir 2X vecaaks par jums. man maaciija, ka shaadas gadu starpiibas gadiijumaa cilveeks uz jus jaauzrunaa. un Guks ir gandriiz vieniigais, kas shajaa showbiza laukaa ir izdziivojis un attiistaas kopsh 90tajiem. kas tik nav atbirushi - Andri, Oskari, Henriji, Juuliji, u.t.t. beerni, jums nav ne mazaakaas sajeegas, ko noziimee showbizs. ko tas noziimeeja 90tajos. kad spraga dzipi Vecriigaa, kad spraaga klubi Lietuvaa, kad Kaljinjingradaa brunjoti bandiiti atnjeema visu aprikojumu, jo vinjiem likaas, ka vainiga nevis veetra, bet stafs. un vechi peedeejaa briidi raava chipus aaraa no pultiim, lai taas nevareetu izmantot. juus vnk apchuraatos aiz baileem. man pasham gadiijaas, ka gaishaa dienas laikaa uz razborkaam talkaa tiek izsaukti 2 bandiiti ar salauztiem deguniem un retainaam sejaam. kulaki kaa 4 maneejie un aciis dziivnieciska veelme kaadu piekaut, pazemot. un tev ir jaamaak taadaa situaacijaa 'po ponajtijam' lietas sakaartot.  bet peec jusu mutes virinaashanas ir skaidrs, ka jums skjiet, ka 'razborkas' aprobezhojaas ar netu un parakstu avataraa, buutu cienijushi par to, ka nesktoties uz gadiem, repertuaars ir progresiivaakais Batlijaa trance un vocal trance jomaas, vinja klubaa viesojaas Buurens, Heldens, Tiesto, a&B, ATB,  - Armada un Ajuna Beats leibli ir ikdieniskja paraadiiba. nee, es saprotu, juus biiberu un LR2 klausieties, esiet progresiivi..;
6. kad es ienaaku [reizi menesii] un palasu, tad mati celjaas staavus. aktiivaakie dirseeji pat mic kapsulu piesleegt nemaak. piedevaam, choms it kaa esot pie Zarinja straadajis, pie mic stanceeshanas. pilnigs FAIL. vnk shaadi netalantiigi un dumi pseidoelektronikji ar milziigaam ausim un veel lielaaku klachumuti ir jaaspaarda. ilgi, dusmiigi un ar iedvesmu. un sazagtie Kloo(R) vadi - ar tiem jaaper. taa, lai dibens striipains..

lai buutu skaidrs - sen atpakalj es savu pieagusha cilveeka dziivi saaku Guka grupas uznjeemumos. un mees lamaajaamies [diezgan regulaari] taa, ka skaneeja visi 2.5 staavi Gleznotaaju ielaa. bet mees 'boljeji za delo'. ja dariija - tad lidz speeku izsiikumam. taapeec es nepaarvaaru lohus, kas 1.5 stundu baksta viena OPampa 8 kaajas, nerubiii NEKO, un ir smurgulis un klachubaaba peec buutiibas. un tas neattiecas tikai uz jdat - ir vel chupinja, kuru 'kraani' ir garaaki par 5cm tikai virtuaalaa onaanisma jomaa.

esmu runaajis.

----------


## Vikings

Nē, OK, pilnīgi saprotu, tieku pieskaitīts lohu kārtai - šoreiz pilnīgi pamatoti.
Tomēr gribu norādīt, ka ir atšķirība - vai tiek kaut kas apgalvots nepaskaidrojot un manāmi sevi paceļot pāri fōruma līmenim, vai arī ir skaidrs tehnisks pamatojums ar niansēm.

----------


## Isegrim

> vinja klubaa viesojaas Buurens, Heldens, Tiesto, a&B, ATB,  - Armada un Ajuna Beats leibli ir ikdieniskja paraadiiba


 _Sorry_, mani, lohu, nekad nav interesējušas šīs šovbiznesa parādības un pats šovbizness kā tāds. Man, loham, pilnīgi pietiek ar Bahu, Bēthovenu un Vāgneru. Mani, lohu, cita privātais bizness arī nepis. Atlikušās dzīves laikā netaisos apmeklēt nevienu šādu klubu. Palaikam aizeju uz kādu koncertu Lielajā Ģildē vai Domā utml. un vienkārši baudu Mūziku. Mikrofonu, skaļruņu un līdz ar to ne siltu, ne aukstu kabeļu tur parasti nav. Ir dzīvas balsis, īsti instrumenti bez sintētikas. Skatuve ir dabīga, ar visām koncertzāles īpatnībām. Loham skaista dzīve, bez kreņķiem!    ::

----------


## kaspich

shoreiz konkreti es piemineeju tikai jdat, jo man kaut kaa vinjsh 'lec' aaraa no visiem. es atvainojos par neobjektivitaati, ja kaads cits izpildaas liidzveertiigi.
par paskaidroshanu. cik es maniiju, cilveeks godiigi teica - vechi, nezinu kaa/kaapeec, bet man taa ir.. veel vairaak - cik zinu [tas nevienam nav nosleepums], Guks ir aicinaajis muusu LV krutaakos industrijas vechus ar tekstu - davai, izsakiet savu veerteejumu. moska es esmu kurls, neizlepis, moska vnk apmet bagaatos lohus ar tumbaam zelta burtinjiem..
par pontiem - katram ir savs komunikaacijas veids [arii maneejais SHEIT ir taads, kaads ir]. sheit ir kaa zveeru daarzaa. nebuusi kaa visi - nekauniigs/agresiivs, sabradaas.. es pats to izbaudiiju uz savas aadas, kad pirmaas dienas man vnk visadi aaksti like moa un co klupa virsuu.. varu apliecinaat, ka augspraatiibu, lielmaniibu, pontus Gukam toch nevar piesiet. vismaz es NEKAD neesmu izjutis. tas, ka cilveeks ienaaca sheit - nu, blin, ir vinjam hobijs - muuzika. nu, neba vinjam shejienes kadriem jaapliecinaas. katram te ir kaut kaads teels, diemzheel, biezhi ne tas korektaakais.. arii man. bet, sore, man te nav jeegas buut korektam. 
paskatiet, kaa komunicee normaalos forumos, piem., mezhonigaa RU show master. krutaakie vechi no visas Krievijas. nesleepjaas aiz nikiem [biezhi]. biezhi viens otru uz juus uzrunaa. moderatori vispaar nav vajadziigi.

par banu teemu. sore, Gints te neko nepaardeva. nevienu rupji neaizskaara. teema = bezteemaa. par ko bans? afigelji pavisam? cilveeks aicina klausiities kastes, par ko dalja izgaazh jauna auto, maajas, lielas maajas ciparus. nepatiik ponti? tad taa arii sakiet - Guk, davai bez pontiem. no mums visiitis, lai nav paraadaa jaajuutaas. no tevis - kastes. deal?
vnk laiku atpakalj mees ar Arni organizeejaam testu vienam produktam. saorganzieeju telpas, zakusku, testa aparaatu,  Arnis- skandas, kolas, ciinaas/veic testus. un atnaak 10+ alja entuziasti .. tukshaam rokaam. kaut 1 buut kolu panjeemis, chipsus zakuskai. kaadu disku, fotoaparaatu. pildspalvu pierakstiem. NEVIENS. nu, taa ir attieksme.. iespejams [pat ljoti], ka Gints vnk taadu juut arii te, jo ikdienaa taa ir norma..

sore par garo monologu.

----------


## jankus

> vinja klubaa viesojaas Buurens, Heldens, Tiesto, a&B, ATB,  - Armada un Ajuna Beats leibli ir ikdieniskja paraadiiba
> 
> 
>  _Sorry_, mani, lohu, nekad nav interesējušas šīs šovbiznesa parādības un pats šovbizness kā tāds. Man, loham, pilnīgi pietiek ar Bahu, Bēthovenu un Vāgneru. Mani, lohu, cita privātais bizness arī nepis. Atlikušās dzīves laikā netaisos apmeklēt nevienu šādu klubu. Palaikam aizeju uz kādu koncertu Lielajā Ģildē vai Domā utml. un vienkārši baudu Mūziku. Mikrofonu, skaļruņu un līdz ar to ne siltu, ne aukstu kabeļu tur parasti nav. Ir dzīvas balsis, īsti instrumenti bez sintētikas. Skatuve ir dabīga, ar visām koncertzāles īpatnībām. Loham skaista dzīve, bez kreņķiem!


 Vo, vo, vienu vakaru vienās viesībās biju spiests bojāt garastāvokli, fonā klausoties jūropīēn hīt reidio, kur bija tiešraide no tā kluba (kā viņu sauc- nu tā, kur agrāk bija normāls kinoteātris, bet tagad pacani vai aiziet pagaršot "vitamīnus" un to iespaidā palēkāt).. Atcerējos- Essential. 
Nu un tā pie sevis domāju- tā jau JD liekas normāls vecis, bet nez vai viņš to pašus s..dus, ko te klubā spēlē, klausās arī uz savām krutajām MBL tumbām..  :: 

A par visu pārējo spēcīgi teikts!

----------


## kaspich

> vinja klubaa viesojaas Buurens, Heldens, Tiesto, a&B, ATB,  - Armada un Ajuna Beats leibli ir ikdieniskja paraadiiba
> 
> 
>  _Sorry_, mani, lohu, nekad nav interesējušas šīs šovbiznesa parādības un pats šovbizness kā tāds. Man, loham, pilnīgi pietiek ar Bahu, Bēthovenu un Vāgneru. Mani, lohu, cita privātais bizness arī nepis. Atlikušās dzīves laikā netaisos apmeklēt nevienu šādu klubu. Palaikam aizeju uz kādu koncertu Lielajā Ģildē vai Domā utml. un vienkārši baudu Mūziku. Mikrofonu, skaļruņu un līdz ar to ne siltu, ne aukstu kabeļu tur parasti nav. Ir dzīvas balsis, īsti instrumenti bez sintētikas. Skatuve ir dabīga, ar visām koncertzāles īpatnībām. Loham skaista dzīve, bez kreņķiem!


 nu, bet kaapeec 'nepis'. kad/ja Tu izveidotu kaut ko/kaadu biznesu, Tu ar to NOTEIKTI lepotos. kaapeec tik nievaajoshi jaaizpildaas? kaapeec Tavs [loha vai kinga, nav buutsiki] viedoklis ir tik pareizs? ok, klausies dziivajaa - kur? Viinee? Austraalijaa, vinju krutajaa koncetzaalee? nee? tepat vieteejos? taatad - arii Tev ir iespeja/veids kaa augt. 

p.s. cilveeks ar shauru intereshu loku itek saukts par aprobezhotu, ja kas. es nesaku, ka visiem jaainteresejas par visu [arii virspusiiba nav nekas ceiniijams], bet - man neinteresee, taapeec Guks ir lohs - nu sore..
p.p.s. Tu taapat esi pateereetajs, ne radiitaajs. Tu klausies taa Baha muziku, nevis radi saveejo. shajaa zinjaa taadi Guki ir soli priekshaa. vinji rada. klubus, kafejniicas, pastiprinaatajus, skaljrunjus.

----------


## jankus

> 6 tranju iesaaceejliimenja amps ir krutaakais, kas pashiem ir, bet dirst - tik podavai [sarakstaa Arnis un Tornis nav iekljauti];


 Jau jau sākās runa par ampiem- ko tauta domā, piemēram, par šo: 
http://www.kk-pcb.com/mini-a.html barošanas shēma: http://www.kk-pcb.com/power-m.html
Vai par citiem ampiem šajā pat saitā: http://www.kk-pcb.com/amps.html
Kurš no šiem liekas visjēdzīgākais? Jaudīgu nevajag.

----------


## kaspich

> vinja klubaa viesojaas Buurens, Heldens, Tiesto, a&B, ATB,  - Armada un Ajuna Beats leibli ir ikdieniskja paraadiiba
> 
> 
>  _Sorry_, mani, lohu, nekad nav interesējušas šīs šovbiznesa parādības un pats šovbizness kā tāds. Man, loham, pilnīgi pietiek ar Bahu, Bēthovenu un Vāgneru. Mani, lohu, cita privātais bizness arī nepis. Atlikušās dzīves laikā netaisos apmeklēt nevienu šādu klubu. Palaikam aizeju uz kādu koncertu Lielajā Ģildē vai Domā utml. un vienkārši baudu Mūziku. Mikrofonu, skaļruņu un līdz ar to ne siltu, ne aukstu kabeļu tur parasti nav. Ir dzīvas balsis, īsti instrumenti bez sintētikas. Skatuve ir dabīga, ar visām koncertzāles īpatnībām. Loham skaista dzīve, bez kreņķiem!   
> 
> 
>  Vo, vo, vienu vakaru vienās viesībās biju spiests bojāt garastāvokli, fonā klausoties jūropīēn hīt reidio, kur bija tiešraide no tā kluba (kā viņu sauc- nu tā, kur agrāk bija normāls kinoteātris, bet tagad pacani vai aiziet pagaršot "vitamīnus" un to iespaidā palēkāt).. Atcerējos- Essential. 
> Nu un tā pie sevis domāju- tā jau JD liekas normāls vecis, bet nez vai viņš to pašus s..dus, ko te klubā spēlē, klausās arī uz savām krutajām MBL tumbām.. 
> 
> A par visu pārējo spēcīgi teikts!


 par muuziku. ir Baltijaa [arii Eiropas meerogaa viens no] krutaakais skanju vecis. EVZ, Zazers, Edis, kaa nu kursh vinju sauc. ja juus redzeetu, kaa vinjam spiideeja acis, sakot - bet kaadu MUUZIKU Guks savaacis! ja juus intereseetu, shiis bezgala garaas epopejas laikaa juus par muuziku buutu pajautaajushi. nebija jau jautaajums. es domaaju, ka arii padaliities JD, vai GG butu ar mieru. 

es gan gribeetu jautaat - kaadu muuziku juus speeleetu dance tipa klubaa  ::  iesakiet!  ::

----------


## osscar

Pirmkārt,
 cienījamais kungs ne priekšā stādījās neko, bet visus ar savu ticību sāka gruzīt un ne es pirmais sāka mētāties ar tīņa cienīgiem postiem un apvainojumiem. ES viņu nepazīstu un kas viņam un tev dod tiesības citus, kuriem mazāk naudas vai zināšanas saukt par lohiem, muļķiem ut.t.
Otrkārt,
 viss šis topiks pamatā arī sākās ar vadu slavināšanu no JP puses un pārējo piebalsošanu. Jams x 3 gados iekopē savus linkus par bezskābekļa continous cast vadiem...visos lv forumos pieminot to savu kantori un piedāvājot cilvēkiem bezjēdzīgas lietas (kad cilvēks jautā kaut ko vienkāršu)  par neatbilstošu cenu.  Es saprotu, ka grūti laiki, bet es taču nespamoju nevienā forumā, ka es privātmājas varu uzbūvēt. Bet tad lai moderi taisa tirgotāju /izplatītāju sadaļu - lai tur piedāvā savus izstrādājumus. Tas viss izskatās pēc kaut kādu neveiksmīgo biznesmeņu klubiņa. 
Treškārt ,
 ko tad vis Latvijas apskaņošanas un pro, show biznesa speci nesēž savā mega forumā bet uzbrauc nabaga iesācējiem un nejēgām? 
Varu atvainoties cienījamajam kungam, man nav žēl , bet lai tevi cienītu - jāuzvedas cienīgi, arī forumā.

----------


## Isegrim

> p.p.s. Tu taapat esi pateereetajs, ne radiitaajs. Tu klausies taa Baha muziku, nevis radi saveejo


 Absolūta patiesība! Mani Dievs ir apskaitījis - nav iedevis kā Mocartam un iepriekšminētajiem. Bet spēju Mūziku baudīt jeb patērēt, ka tu saki, nav atņēmis. Paldies Viņam par to!

----------


## kaspich

vot, par paardoshanas lietaam, sava kantora reklameeshanu - bez zheelastiibas. jaadzeesh posti, jaapaarvieto, jaabriidina useris. bet, to nez kaapeec nedara. ir jau veel risinaajums - piemeeram, JanisP materiaali atbalsta forumu, tad vinjam pieskjir kaadu iipashu statusu [atziimeetu, visiem skaidru], bet forums - attistaas [tehniski]. arii taadas aktivitaates no moderu puses nemanu.
par neadekvaatu piedaavaashanu - nepiekriitu. nemaz. nav jaaliidzinaas peec vaajaakaa. ir jaaiet uz priekshu. ja JanisP var ARGUMENTEETI, profesonaali [sho gan neesmu manijis] piedaavaat ko krutu - tas ir jaapiedaavaa. sore, es netaisos visiem piedavaat ampus uz 7 tranjiem, jo krutaakais sheit ir uz 6.
neviens  neliek neko atvainoties. ne par to ir staasts. ir runa par to, ka atseviskjaas jomaas speeciigi kadri te tiek norakti [Guka speeks ir pieejamaa stafa un muuzikaa, ne pikji, tas mani arii galiigi neinteresee]. 
un sore, es esmu paarliecinaats, ja , piemeram, Arnis sheit ieliktu savu darbu patieso liimeni, arii vinjam kluptu virsuu un raktu nost. jo sheit ir kompleksaini cilveeki. ja ir kaads jeedzoshaaks - to rok nost. tas sheit ir LOTI izteikti.
kaapeec neseezh? seezh arii tajos forumos. vnk ir cilveeki, kas meegjina ko dariit arii SHEIT, LV. bet tas noaugstakiem plauktiem, par dzimtenes milestiibu, maaju sajuutu, kopiibas lietam, lepnumu par pasha saraju. tas neiet kopaa ar - 'man nepis citu bizness'..

----------


## osscar

Nu vo, beidzot labs posts no Kaspich bez lamāšanās. 
Jā tas būtu labi -kaut vai kā  tajā pašā diyaudio - ir atsevišķas sadaļas - piem servo, puresound lab, elfa produkti - vai kā tā. būtu te tādas par nelielu samasku - super. Būtu gan reklāma/gan diskusijas par produktu.
Jā un es atvainojos biedram Jack Daniel man no tā gabals nenokritīs.
un krutākie ampi man ir uz  21 tranzistoru  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu vo, beidzot labs posts no Kaspich bez lamāšanās. 
> Jā tas būtu labi -kaut vai kā  tajā pašā diyaudio - ir atsevišķas sadaļas - piem servo, puresound lab, elfa produkti - vai kā tā. būtu te tādas par nelielu samasku - super. Būtu gan reklāma/gan diskusijas par produktu.
> Jā un es atvainojos biedram Jack Daniel man no tā gabals nenokritīs.
> un krutākie ampi man ir uz  21 tranzistoru


 super.nu, tad davi, saki: Guk, bagaatais loh! ko tizlojies? davai, njemam manus ampus, sledzam klaat! taisam testu! moska tu tieshaam lohs.. lai ir pienesums, nevis dirshanaas. sarunaa, lai Guks dabuu vadus no JaanjaP. mainam arii tos.
te it kaa ir kadri, kam ir apriikojums ikdienaa uz galda. kad paplaatiities vajag - ir. tad davai, njemam tos JaanjaP vadus, pameeram. R,L,C, visu. visos sleegumos. 
pirms/peec sildiishanas.. stunda darba, bet info - dofiga!

----------


## Isegrim

> 'man nepis citu bizness'..


 Visiem, kas savu biznesu attīstījuši, vēlu tikai veiksmi (protams, ja šis bizness neskādē nācijas interesēm, kā ķimizēta pārtika, piemēram) Bet! - es nebāžu tajā savu degunu. Katram savs bizness ir viņa privāta lieta, un svešu naudu skaitīt ir nepieklājīgi.

----------


## osscar

pamēram. es neiebilstu  ::  un ar tukšām trokām neatnākšu. JD vai vīnu paķeršu.

----------


## Isegrim

> skanja 'sjuuk'zemaak - to nosaka dzirdes anaala un aareejas auss akustika


 Joks, vai...?

----------


## JDat

> 6. kad es ienaaku [reizi menesii] un palasu, tad mati celjaas staavus. aktiivaakie dirseeji pat mic kapsulu piesleegt nemaak. piedevaam, choms it kaa esot pie Zarinja straadajis, pie mic stanceeshanas. pilnigs FAIL. vnk shaadi netalantiigi un dumi pseidoelektronikji ar milziigaam ausim un veel lielaaku klachumuti ir jaaspaarda. ilgi, dusmiigi un ar iedvesmu. un sazagtie Kloo(R) vadi - ar tiem jaaper. taa, lai dibens striipains..
> 
> lai buutu skaidrs - sen atpakalj es savu pieagusha cilveeka dziivi saaku Guka grupas uznjeemumos. un mees lamaajaamies [diezgan regulaari] taa, ka skaneeja visi 2.5 staavi Gleznotaaju ielaa. bet mees 'boljeji za delo'. ja dariija - tad lidz speeku izsiikumam. taapeec es nepaarvaaru lohus, kas 1.5 stundu baksta viena OPampa 8 kaajas, nerubiii NEKO, un ir smurgulis un klachubaaba peec buutiibas. un tas neattiecas tikai uz jdat - ir vel chupinja, kuru 'kraani' ir garaaki par 5cm tikai virtuaalaa onaanisma jomaa.


 Kas jums tur ar tiem klotz vadiem? Es kaut kaa nesaprotu. Sazagti bļē. Joptvaju. Kāds var pamato savu diršanu par sazagtajiem vadiem. Tāda sajūta, es esmu vainīts, pie tā ka blakus nolitāva ir tie vadi. Un es pa naktīt no katras spoles noritinu dažus vadus. Davai paskaidrojiet gudrīši. kas tur par kapsulu pieslēgšanu uz Zariņu. Varētu sīkāk. Par opiņiem arī sīkāk. Savādāk rišana bez pamatojumiem. Tāds pats tukšdirsējs vien esi.

----------


## kaspich

> skanja 'sjuuk'zemaak - to nosaka dzirdes anaala un aareejas auss akustika
> 
> 
>  Joks, vai...?


 nu, anaala vietaa bija domaats Kanaala.
bet, citaadi - nee, nav joks. peec faazu nobidem aareejaa auss+kanaals veido interesantas AFR korekcijas 3+kHz diapazonaa, peec kaa cilveeks nosaka skanjas avota augstumu [vertikaala plaknee].

----------


## arnis

nee nu ir jau ljoti izdeviigi rieties un tukshdirseeties, labi zinot, ka origjinaalaas fraazes teiceejs shobriid izbanots :P

----------


## kaspich

> Kas jums tur ar tiem klotz vadiem? Es kaut kaa nesaprotu. Sazagti bļē. Joptvaju. Kāds var pamato savu diršanu par sazagtajiem vadiem. Tāda sajūta, es esmu vainīts, pie tā ka blakus nolitāva ir tie vadi. Un es pa naktīt no katras spoles noritinu dažus vadus. Davai paskaidrojiet gudrīši. kas tur par kapsulu pieslēgšanu uz Zariņu. Varētu sīkāk. Par opiņiem arī sīkāk. Savādāk rišana bez pamatojumiem. Tāds pats tukšdirsējs vien esi.


 davai, sarunaajam taa - ja es pamatoshu, ka Tu neko nerubii par taadaa elementaaraa jautaajumaa ka teema: kapsula+1pretestiiba, Tu atspaardiisies, atteiksies no savaam kundzinja pilnvaraam, un posteesi iesaaceju sadaljaa. der?

veel jo vairaak - cik zinu, Tu dabuuji aknaas par nepamatotajaam aktivitaateem kaadus meeneshus atpakalj. un, ja nevari savus kompleksus satureet, maacies elektroniku. ibo probleema ir ne jau lajunajos pimpichos, bet Tavaa nejeegshanaa. 

p.s. par OPampu runaats jau 117 reizes. iesledz atminju.

----------


## JDat

Par opampu tev tik un tā nepieleca. skaidrots 118 reizes.

Aknās dabūju? Davai publiski pastāsti par ko aknās dabūju. Man laikam slikta atmiņa.

Par kudziņiem. Kas tev par daļu par manu uzkundzēšanos. Runā ar Vinchi ja kaut kas nepatīk.

Saprotu, nesaprotu par miķi un petestību, bet špļauj vaļā. Es nebaidos no plauzieniem, ja no tā kaut ko iemācos. Ko darīšu ja aplauzīšos, tad tā mana darīšana...

----------


## kaspich

> Par opampu tev tik un tā nepieleca. skaidrots 118 reizes.
> 
> Aknās dabūju? Davai publiski pastāsti par ko aknās dabūju. Man laikam slikta atmiņa.
> 
> Par kudziņiem. Kas tev par daļu par manu uzkundzēšanos. Runā ar Vinchi ja kaut kas nepatīk.
> 
> Saprotu, nesaprotu par miķi un petestību, bet špļauj vaļā. Es nebaidos no plauzieniem, ja no tā kaut ko iemācos. Ko darīšu ja aplauzīšos, tad tā mana darīšana...


 piedod, es taadiem lohiem vnk taapat laiku vairs neteereeju. shagai daljshe.

----------


## JDat

tas pierāda ka tu dirs bez pamata. :P

----------


## jankus

Nez kāpēc man liekas, ka jūs visi gribat parunāt par šo:  :: 




> Jau jau sākās runa par ampiem- ko tauta domā, piemēram, par šo: 
> http://www.kk-pcb.com/mini-a.html barošanas shēma: http://www.kk-pcb.com/power-m.html
> Vai par citiem ampiem šajā pat saitā: http://www.kk-pcb.com/amps.html
> Kurš no šiem liekas visjēdzīgākais? Jaudīgu nevajag.

----------


## osscar

nu jankus, nezinu  ::  NP pats slavē aleph J . Citi alep - X versiju.

http://choky.diyaudio.rs/Babelfish%20J.html

----------


## jankus

> nu jankus, nezinu  NP pats slavē aleph J . Citi alep - X versiju.


 Ceru, ka būs iespēja vēl subjektīvi, protams, salīdzināt Pass Labs Aleph 3 ar Tavu Jean Hiraga Le Monstre.  ::  Pagaidām tas Aleph ir vēl pie manis. Tiesa gan- nezinu, kurā dienā saimniekam ienāks prātā atbraukt tam pakaļ..

----------


## kaspich

> tas pierāda ka tu dirs bez pamata. :P


 tas pieraada tikai to, ka Tu esi lohs. manaa izpratnee. ko ES ieguushu no taa, ka izskaidroshu TEV elementaaru lietu? neko. ko Tu ieguusi? neko, jo lielos caurumus sajeegaa tas taapat neaizlaapiis.
piedevaam, Tu esi miizals. kaapeec? vot, es mieriigi varu nolikt kaadu kotleti galdaa, vai apnjemties daudz ko citu, ja nespeeshu izskaidrot, bet TU - neko. TU par bazaru neatbildi. piedod, bet Tu uz sho briidi esi manaa skatiijumaa visjeelaakais shii vortaala dalibnieks. viskompleksainaakais.

----------


## JDat

> tas pierāda ka tu dirs bez pamata. :P
> 
> 
>  tas pieraada tikai to, ka Tu esi lohs. manaa izpratnee. ko ES ieguushu no taa, ka izskaidroshu TEV elementaaru lietu? neko. ko Tu ieguusi? neko, jo lielos caurumus sajeegaa tas taapat neaizlaapiis.
> piedevaam, Tu esi miizals. kaapeec? vot, es mieriigi varu nolikt kaadu kotleti galdaa, vai apnjemties daudz ko citu, ja nespeeshu izskaidrot, bet TU - neko. TU par bazaru neatbildi. piedod, bet Tu uz sho briidi esi manaa skatiijumaa visjeelaakais shii vortaala dalibnieks. viskompleksainaakais.


 Paralēli šamais posts.

Davai pēc kārtas.

Kas ir ar kabeļu pidzīšanu...

----------


## kaspich

hmm.. Tev dod arii ko veertiigaaku, ko rokaas patureet? kaadas cenas?

----------


## Delfins

ir tač spec. topiks apvainojumiem  :: 
šeit par *rastiju, citādi grūti izsekot šim bazaram

----------


## Isegrim

Pēc vēl viena apvainojumu topika sāk izskatīties!   ::  



> peec faazu nobidem aareejaa auss+kanaals veido interesantas AFR korekcijas 3+kHz diapazonaa, peec kaa cilveeks nosaka skanjas avota augstumu [vertikaala plaknee].


  - labāk būtu apsprieduši, kā labāk rakstīt _unplugged_ koncertu - miksēt kaudzi _maiku_ vai lietot _mākslīgo galvu_, kamī atveidoti visi šie auss gliemeži un gliemežnīcas!

----------


## kaspich

> Pēc vēl viena apvainojumu topika sāk izskatīties!   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  peec faazu nobidem aareejaa auss+kanaals veido interesantas AFR korekcijas 3+kHz diapazonaa, peec kaa cilveeks nosaka skanjas avota augstumu [vertikaala plaknee].
> ...


 nu, ir eksperimenti veikti ar 'maaksliigo galvu', aptuvenas liknes ir ieguutas.
ir veikti peetiijumi par maskeeshanas lietaam, auraalo uztvershanu. bet - psihoakustika ir tikai pashaa saakumposmaa. nozare, kas tikai tagad top. taapeec es tik viennozimiigi nenjirgaatos par visu neizskaidrojamo. cita lieta, ka tehnisks analfabeetisms komplektaa ar tupu/uzbaaziigu targashu nekauniibu man arii pie sirds neiet.
tb, cilveeka smadzenju darbiiba jau nav skaidra. visas skanjas tachu apstraadaa smadzenes. kaa? nu.. labs jautaajums..

----------


## Delfins

imagināri gan jau ka. kaut kas līdzīgs no šīs sērijas - http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=96265
Apčakarēt smadzenes ir viegli, kaut vai iedomājoties, ka ir sildīts vads var padomāt, ka signāls tiešām siltāks nāk  ::

----------


## kaspich

> imagināri gan jau ka. ..


 :facepalm:
jopt..

----------


## Isegrim

> tb, cilveeka smadzenju darbiiba jau nav skaidra. visas skanjas tachu apstraadaa smadzenes. kaa? nu.. labs jautaajums..


 Kāds no maniem nedaudzajiem draugiem, komponists un LMA profesors būdams, nemaz necenšas apgādāties ar smalku audiotehniku. Kad viņš mājās nesēž pie sava kabineta flīģeļa, tad paklausās nožēlojamu (mūsu izpratnē), ar _Walkman_ rakstītu kaseti... Viņš saka - to, kas tur pietrūkst, es piedomāju klāt! 
Pasvītrojums mans.

----------


## Jurkins

Oho! Nu gan te izrādās kā hameleonu rotaļās iet! Kaspich kā atnāca, tā salika visu pa plauktiņiem   ::   Man jau pasen piedalīšanās šinī diskusijā apnika, tik palasīju šad tad un pasmējos. Nē nu, protams, JD visu cieņu, un atvainojos, ja kaut kā esmu aizskāris (slinkums lasīt savus vecos postus), bet jāpiebilst, ka pats JD arī nav balts un pūkains. Bet diskusija jau nesākās par JD, un par jankasp sildītajiem vadiem un viņa linkiem uz leišu "melnajām kastēm" - sorry, bet savas domas nemainu. Reiz kaut kur lasīju teoriju, ka cilvēki, kuri redz vampīrus, patiesībā jau tiešām viņus redz - ar smadzenēm. Un tieši tāpēc viņus nevar redzēt spogulī. Smadzenes rada tēlu virs tās vides attēlojuma, ko saņem pa redzes nervu. Kāpēc gan apziņa, ka tavs vads ir sildīts nevarētu kaut kādā līdzīgā veidā "uzlabot" skaņu, pat ne skaņu, bet mainīt tās izjūtas, ko sniedz skaņa, ko tu dzirdi ar ausi. Rezultātā mēs varam nonākt pie tehnoloģijām, kad nevajag ne CD ar vai bez džittera, pastiprinātājus, skaļruņus, bet pietiek ar attiecīgu smadzeņu punktu pareizu kairināšanu pa tiešo (vai ar pareizo zālīti   ::  ). Un sajūta ka Tu klausies Alphaville "Salvation" pa līdz 1300 grādiem sakarsētiem vadiem  ::  ir absolūta. Jautājums tikai vai mēs gribam tādas tehnoloģijas? Es noteikti nē. Man patīk pa vecam palodēt pastiprinātāju (paša zīmētu shēmu, svešu atkārtošana neinteresē), pēc tam paklausīties (var būt kādreiz iegādāšos kādus mērinstrumentus), pēc tam nojaukt un pamainīt kādu pakāpi u.t.t.  Bet mūziku, kura mani "ierauj sevī iekšā", ja man ir noskaņojums, es varu klausīties kaut no mp3, kaut no fgj567, ja esmu nīgrs, izbrāķēšu i 4 miljonus vērtu A klasi  ::  Tāpēc nu galīgi nav intereses sildīt vadus. Bet nu katram savs.

----------


## Delfins

> :facepalm:  jopt..


 Redz Jurkinam tādas pašas domas..  Kā gan vēl citādi smadzenes uztver mūziku - tikai un vienīgi ar tēliem. Pat runājot par sinusoīdu zemapziņā rodas sinusa f-jas līknes tēls  ::

----------


## kaspich

> :facepalm:  jopt..
> 
> 
>  Redz Jurkinam tādas pašas domas..  Kā gan vēl citādi smadzenes uztver mūziku - tikai un vienīgi ar tēliem. Pat runājot par sinusoīdu zemapziņā rodas sinusa f-jas līknes tēls


 jopt. zivs, vot, kad es runaaju par Tevi, man galvaa rodas.. tukshums. jo Tava sajeega ir vakuums. tak beidz dumumu dziit. palasi par teemu.
tak shodien ir nets, ir viki [pirmajiem soljiem], ir citi resursi. juus tajaa tikai plikus kraanus/pupus skatieties? 

ljoti noderiigs iesakumam buus RU [psiho]aksustikas specialistes Aldoshinas darbs 'Osnovi psihoakustiki'. netaa ir lejuplaadeejams.

http://log-in.ru/books/8569/

sho, principaa NO GALVAS vajadzeetu zinaat. ot korki do korki.

----------


## Isegrim

Paldies par linku! Kaut grāmata ir kaut kur plauktos, arī .pdf fails par skādi nenāk. Kaut daudzi uzskata, ka spicākais sovjetu akustiķis ir žīds Joffe, Irinai Aldošinai - respect!

----------


## kaspich

p.s. tas, ko es nemanu shajaa teemaa.
paskatiet MBL Radiaalo izstarotaaju series tumbu midu un tviiteru izstarotaajus [pa 3 komplektiem katraa skandaa]!

http://www.mbl.de/en/
[tieshais links nestraadaa] jaameklee peec 101 x-treme.

http://www.bornrich.com/entry/audiophil ... -speakers/

redziet tos apaljos bubljikus? luuk, par tiem buutu jaarunaa! jo tie ir PRINCIPIAALI savaadaaka tipa izstarotaaji kaa difuzornieki.
tie izstaro homogeenu lauku visos virzienos. 
kaads teiks - jaa, bet .. OB [open baffle] arii. FAIL.
OB izstaro vairaak kaa bi-directional, bilde sheit:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microphone

i to - shis bi-directional zuud [ja vien nav speciaals tviiteris, kas paveersts uz aizmuguri - arii taadi koncepti redzeeti] uz augshaam. MBL tas ir VISAA midrange/augshu diapazonaa.

un piedevaam [buutiskaakais] - OB aizmugures puses izstarojumiem faaze ir PRETEEJA kaa MBL.
shie izstarotaaji ir patenteeti, un [cik zinu], MBL ir vieniigaa firma pasaule [shobriid], kas pusautomatizeeti taadus izgatavo.

luuk, shos iztarotaajus buutu veerts dzirdeet. nedomaaju, ka iipasnieks buutu prieciigs, kad/ja interesentu armija sachaapotu guljamistabu, bet - moska vechiem Miera ielaa gadaas kaads klausaams komplekts.

----------


## Jurkins

Kaspich, nu bet, protams, ka to šeit neredz. Kašķis jau bija par vadu sildīšanu.

----------


## Delfins

Klucīšu zem kabeļa jautājums arī ir "atvērts"

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet te tak visi taadi fleksibli..  :: 

par kluciishiem - laba lieta, starp citu.
nerunaajot par to, ka nesasmeereejaas vadi, vieglaak satiriit maaju, bet:
tie kluciishu neljauj arii vadiem sakrist vienaa chupaa, kas samazina kapacitaates un navodkas uz lineaarajiem vadiem. un, ja griidaa ir armatuuras stienji tuvu augspusei, samazina kapacitaates pret zemi un navodkas no magneetiskaa lauka.

----------


## Jurkins

Tos klucīšus pirms zāģē, jāatceras, ka jāpalūdz kokam piedošana...

----------


## JDat

> nu, bet te tak visi taadi fleksibli.. 
> 
> par kluciishiem - laba lieta, starp citu.
> nerunaajot par to, ka nesasmeereejaas vadi, vieglaak satiriit maaju, bet:
> tie kluciishu neljauj arii vadiem sakrist vienaa chupaa, kas samazina kapacitaates un navodkas uz lineaarajiem vadiem. un, ja griidaa ir armatuuras stienji tuvu augspusei, samazina kapacitaates pret zemi un navodkas no magneetiskaa lauka.


 Izskatās pēc tipiska trollinga. Pats esi strādājis uz skatuvēm. Apkārt esošie metāla priekšmeti (skatuves konstrukcijas) baigi ietekmē skaņu? Var jau oponēt ka Hi-End sistēmas ir arī nesimetriski pieslēgumi. Pareizi uzkonstruētai iekārtai tas traucē? Kurš gan to visu saka. Ja tu būtu jaunpienācējs, tad varētu tevi nokrustīt par sildīto vadu mīlotāju. Stapr citu. Kā atšķiras sildīta un nesildīta USB vada skanējums kad spēlē mūziku no Mac uz Jack Daniels DACu?

----------


## kaspich

jdat - es Tevi aicinu radikaali nomainiti toniti. ibo iesaaceejiem pienaaktos jautaat, nevis apgalvot.

kaadaa sakariibaa Tu saliidzini koncertu ar hi-end? 
mineeshu nelielas atskjiriibas:

koncerta gadiijumaa SPL klausiishanaas vietaa ir nesalidzianami lielaaks. 110/120+ un 90..100dB [videejais]. ko tas nozimee? ieksheejaa ausii koncerta gadiijumaa 'straadaa' kompresors [kas sasprindzina spiraali, neljauj paarkairinaat nervus]. tik speeciiga skaljuma gadiijumaa dlja skanjas iekshejaa ausii nonaak arii caur muti, degunu [kas kropljo skaneejuma uztveri]. skaneejums deelj shii kompresora darbiibas ir kropljots [reaals THD, delj shiem kropljojumiem cilveks, piemeeram, saak 'dzirdeet' frekvences zem 50..60Hz, kas, iisteniibaa nemaz nedzird - vilnja garums ir par  lielu, 'neizvietojas' uz spiraales];
koncerta gadiijumaa tiek speciaali saspiesta dinamika, lai panaktu lielaaku videejo SPL [lielaaku 'davku']. lieki piebilst, ka visi shie kompresori taisa pamatigus kropljus. galvenaa probleema - live sound kopeejais latency visaa traktaa nedriikt paarsniegt 5..10mS. atieciigi - nekaads forward/'po operezheniju' nav iespeejams, pirmie piikji iet ar vienkaarshu 'apcirpshanu'.
live sound izmantojamie skaljrunji [it seviskji tviiteri] ir ar HTD virs 2..5..pat 10% piikji. jo galvenais ir 'davka'.
live sound ir pilniigi nepienjemamamas [kvalitaates izpratnee] atstaroshanas [agriinie in veelie atstarojumi].

hi-end gadiiijumaa tiek veiktas tieshi preteejas lietas:
samazinaats fona troksnis. taapeec daudzi kvalitaates cieniitaaji muuziku klausaas naktii, kad fona troksnji ir minimaalie [3AM sindroms];
netiek kompreseteets signaals;
izveelets videejais/peak SPL maksimala dinamiskaa [uztveramaa] diapazona sasniegshanai;
izveidota subjektiivi patiikama ambiences [atstarojumu] aina;
klausiitaajs atrodas  stereoainai pareizaa vietaa [preciizi] pretstaa koncertam, kur nekaada stereoaina nav iespejama
visas joslas laikaa/faazee ir preciizi salaagotas klausiishanaas vietai, pretstataa koncertam, kur ir pilniigs 'raznobojs'.

par elektroniku:
hi-end koncepti uzskata [un daljeeji ne bez pamata], ka katrs aktiivais komponents ienes kropljojumus/troksni, liidz ar to - simetriskas ieejas praktiski netiek izmantotas [da i psaualee ir praktiski tikai 1 modelis ar pienjemamu instrumentaalo diffampu audio apliakacijaam, neizplatiits]. atsaistiitaas zemes nozimee - trauceejumi 'zemes' kjeedee pastiprinaati netiek, bet ir ar pastipirnaajuma koefu K=1 [taatad, 'iet cauri']. uz augstaakaam frekvenceem [tiikla augstfrekvences trauceejumi] tomeer pastiprinas [gari nestaastiishu/da i priekszinashanas vajag].

attieciigi, gan avg, gan peak dinamiskais diapazons koncertaa iisteniiba ir daudz mazaaks kaa hi-end.
realie ciepari koncii vareetu buutu 30/40, hi-end 80/90 
doma aprekjinam vienkaarsha:
koncis 
no apakshas kaadi 80dB [aplausi, sarunas, kaaju dipianashana, kropjoti veeliinie atstarojumi, THD produkti], max SPL=110/120 [kadu 10+ metru attaalumaa no fronta]
hi-end
no apakshas: saakot ar 20dB [pilniigs klusums 3AM], max SPL 100/110dB [1..2metru attaalumaa no fronta].

luuk, elementaars secinaajums - hi-end apriikojuma gadiijumaa IR veerts ciinities par THD zem 1, zem 0.1, zem 0.01% [elektronikai], par katru 'navodku'.

un tagad, mans beerns, ieveries atvilknee  ::

----------


## kaspich

lai buutu interesantaak, es pa shodienu/tuvaakjam paaris dienaam sataisiishu memuaaru chupinju, kura gaitaa po naucnomu pamatoshu, kas un kaa BUUTISKI ietekmee skanju:
lineaarie vadi;
spanja vadi;
akustikas vadi.

tur ir LJOTI interesantas lietas, juutos kaa lohs, jo pat neveltiiju 10 sec padomaashanai, pienjemot - da nu, tur nekas nevar buut.. IR.  :: 
bet - oponenti jau var saakt shuumeeties  ::

----------


## JDat

Uzbraucienu vietā būtu labāk aizdedzis svecīti par Kārli Skrastiņu šodien...

----------


## kaspich

nozhelojami.
radot iejuutibas un kopiibas sajuutu ar cilveeku, kas Tev, iisteniiba, ir pilniigi svesh, un nekaadi neattiecas uz teemu, Tu meegjini citus noskanjot pret mani.

siiks, smirdiigs vadu zaglens. bet, jaatziist - ne bez intuitiivas smerdekliisha dabas.

----------


## JDat

Par Hi-End. Tā arī ir. Tur cīnās par katru knibucīti un sīkumiņu... Tā ir māksla sasniegt perfektumu... Vienīgi, jānodala to kur beidzas zinātne un sākas ezotērika.
Mani, kā ciparistu, vairāk interesē problēmas ar cipartraktu. Kur tad ir atšķirība starp dažādu USB vadu skanējumu. Jitter? Bet vai tad kārtīgā DACā nav dejittering buferi un stabili lokālie ģeneratori iekšā? Ienāk traucējumi pa USB kabeļa ekrānu? Bija arī retorisks jautājums: Kas skaitās Hi-Endiskāk: Wave vai Apple loseless?

Par vadiem: varēji arī paklusēt. Kas tas ir ar vadu zagšanu. Ne kādā bietē neesmu dabūjis. Viens paziņa zināja stāstīt, ka JD nopirka Klotz vadu, bet bija nogriezts tā ka galā palicis KLO... Cik zinu, noknieba kolēģis, bet nu, hren s ņim, pieņemsim ka es pats tā nokniebu. Par to arī cepiens. Necieņa pret brendu, tā teikt. Tas ir viss ko es zinu. At, mani par to sauc par zaglēnu? Zemiskā žurka.

Es labi atceros, kā tu Ansiusam pārmeti ticības jautājumus un svecītes iedegšanu par Arni Medni pavasarī... Tā ka nevajag...

----------


## Didzis

Teoriski jau kaspich ir taisnba gan par dinamisko diapazonu, gan pad dažādu komponenšu ietekmi skaņas traktā. Praksē gan viss ir bišku savādāk. Vispirms visas ķēdes stiprumsi tāds kā vājākajam posmam. Tātad, ja izmantot simetriskos slēgumus ir slikti un daļēji tam var piekrist, tad skaņu ierakstu studijā jau skaņa ir neatdriezeniski sačakarēta jo praktiski visa profesionalā skaņu apstrādes aparatūra ir simetriskām ieejām un izejām. Tas tāds sīkums protams, jo ar sildītiem vadiem torsionu laukā viss taču atjaunojas   ::  Ja par dinamiskom diapazonu, tad šausmīgi gribētos dzirdēt modernu popmūzikas ierakstu, kuram būtu 80-90dB dinamiskais diapazons. Popmūzikas dinamisko diapazonu nosaka klausītājs un klausītājs ir jaunatne, kura klausās radio, apmeklē koncertus un sprauž ausīs visadus piļķus  lai varētu skraidīt un klausīties mūziku. Gala rezultātā studijā speciali skaņu sakompresē, lai tā labi izklausītos uz tiem plaijeriem un iekš radio. Neviens radio tak nevvelk lielu dinamiosko diapazonu. Pat vecie ieraksti speciāli tiek sačakarēti lai jauniesi tos pieņemtu. Uz austiņām fig 90dB dinamisko diapazonu paklausīsies, īpaši ja brauc električkā   ::  Ierakstu studijām ir jādzīvo un japelna. Visādi audiofīli viņiem pilnīgi pie pakaļas, jo peļņa nāk no masu produkta. Jā var teikt, ka vecie analogie ieraksti taču skan kruta. Tad parādiet man ierakstu skaņuplatē, kuram būtu 90dB dinamiskais diapazons. Tas vienkārši nav iespējams, jo masters tika rakstīts uz magnetafona lentas un tur ar visiem dolbijiem labi ja dabūja trokšņus -50dB līmenī. Var jau dzīties bezgalīgi pēc kvalitātes, bet kāda jēga, ja lielākais vairums ierakstu jau no studijas neiznāk ar HI-ENdistu prasībām atbilstošu līmeni. Vismaz Latvija jau nu točna nē.

----------


## tornislv

Redzi, Kaspich, jautājums jau nav par to, vai, piemēram, tīkla vads ienes kaut kādas izmaiņas sistēmā, vai neienes. Es, kā fiziķis, zinu - ienes.
Jautājums , kas jārisina, ir sistēmas analīze kompleksi, jo fizikālo mērījumu teorija skaidri pasaka - jāsāk ar vājākā posma atrašanu.
Nākošā lieta - Planka konstante. Jeb, pareizāk sakot, stohastiskā bāze šai analīzei. VAI mikromērījumi, kas tiek veikti ar tīkla vadu, spēj ietekmēt rezultātu - tātad, vai izmaiņas ir vismaz ar to pašu kārtu, vai vienu kārtu mazākas par kopējo mērāmo (bāzi). Ja metru garā sūdā pa vidu ieliksi marmelādes gabalu, kopējā garša maz izmainīsies.

PS Domāju, ka tie MBLi labi skan, tikai - vai man to vajag?  ::

----------


## jankus

Nu hi-end jau nav priekš jauniešiem un neba jau uz hi-end klausās popmūziku. Pat JānisP savulaik norādīja uz to, ka, daudziem cilvēkiem pēc labas audio sistēmas iegādes mēdz arī mainīties mūzikālā gaume- no tuc tuc cilvēki pēkšņi pāriet uz džezu un klasisko mūziku. 
Tas tā ir, ka labi ierakstīta mūzika nav domāta priekš električkas. Pats savulaik ar walkmanu nēsājos apkārt un zini- električkā pat nebija baudāms kaut vai tāds 45 gadus vecs ieraksts http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/mus ... stival.htm  (starp citu tas ir koncerta ieraksts). Tāpēc arī to nēsāšanos ar walkmaniem jau labu laiku atpakaļ pārtraucu.
Nevajag jau domāt, ka visas ierakstu kompānijas ir tādas, kādas Tu esi redzējis Latvijā. Mans personīgi pēdējo gadu iecienītākais leibls ir kaut tas pats ECM. Vakar pat kaut klausoties to pašu Arild Andersen "Live at Bellevile", uzreiz katram muļķim skaidrs, ka tas nu točno nav rakstīts Latvijā..  ::  Ja JānisP nebūtu izbanots, viņš noteikti varētu nosaukt daudzus leiblus, kas "tur"'daudz augstākus ieraksta kvalitātes standartus par manis pieminēto ECM.

----------


## kaspich

Didzi:
protams, klausoties djosho popmuuziku, neko nedzidees. bet - klausoties kaadu kvalitatiivu klasiskaas muuzikas ierakstu, jeb kaadaa melnajaa zive vai chesskijaa sadzejotu disku - dzirdees. un par 80dB - sknjas traktam, lai tas neieviestu dzirdamas lazhas, jaabuut buutiski ZEM skanjas/ieraksta dinamiskaa diapazonaa. tb, jau pie sknjas dinamiskaa 60..70dB vajag apriikojuma akustisko dinamisko 80+dB.

Torni - nee, tur ir cita fiska. un par to metru/marmelaadi: atziistu, ka biju lohs. 3 dienas droshi mani par lohu variet saukt  ::  buus rasklads  :: 

jdat - Kaarlis jau ir vietaa, kur vinjam nesaap. un speelee hokeju ar daudziem shii pasaules bijushajiem varenajiem. Arnis - turpina atguuties. maaciities staigaat, runaat. un, cerams, atguusies. un es Arni tomeer bisku zinu, zinu vinja mammu. Tu Kaarli? nedomaaju.

p.s. Didzi, par to sachakareshanu. fiska ir: mums ir ieraksts. tads, kaads ir. iespeejams, skarbaako hiendisku izpratnee sachakareets [delj simetriskajaam ieejaam, izejaam, vadiem u.t.t.]. tachu - meegjinam/daram visu, lai to nechakareetu vairaak/atkaartoti.

----------


## JDat

Nu labi. Ceru ka par digitālo padarīšanu arī kaut kas būs...

----------


## AndrisZ

> Redzi, Kaspich, jautājums jau nav par to, vai, piemēram, tīkla vads ienes kaut kādas izmaiņas sistēmā, vai neienes. Es, kā fiziķis, zinu - ienes.


 Tieši tik pat cik tīkla vads elektriskajai plītiņai uz kuras vārās makaroni uz to garšu. Tikai par to nezkāpēc neviens neuztraucas.

----------


## kaspich

> Redzi, Kaspich, jautājums jau nav par to, vai, piemēram, tīkla vads ienes kaut kādas izmaiņas sistēmā, vai neienes. Es, kā fiziķis, zinu - ienes.
> 
> 
>  Tieši tik pat cik tīkla vads elektriskajai plītiņai uz kuras vārās makaroni uz to garšu. Tikai par to nezkāpēc neviens neuztraucas.


  ::  vechi, domaajiet, kas man buus, kad izraadiisies savaadak. davai: 2L kola no katra neticiigaa/oponenta! ja pamatojums nebuus, tad es katram 2L kolu  ::

----------


## jankus

> vechi, domaajiet, kas man buus, kad izraadiisies savaadak. davai: 2L kola no katra neticiigaa/oponenta! ja pamatojums nebuus, tad es katram 2L kolu


 Es gan neesmu oponents, bet, par to, lai būtu iespēja izlasīt kārtīgu tehnisko razkladu, no savas puses 2L kolai piemetīšu vēl savu iecienītāko piena šokolādi "Lindt"!

----------


## osscar

es to saprotu tā:
pieci  galvenie komponenti:

Rozete 220V
Štekeris 220V
Vads
štekeris vada otrā galā
kontakt spraudnis ampa aizmugurē

IMHO, ir svarīgi kontakts visos šajos savienojumos + RF filtra elementi ampa kontaktā, ja tāds tiek izmantots. 
Tātad vai krutā  caurspīdīgā rozete no furutech pa 200Ls (ar skrūvju kontaktiem) skanēs labāk par parastu rozeti (vai ebaja caurspīdīgā rozeti ar tādiem pat savienojumiem pa 10ls >) ? ? 
esmu redzējis rca kabeli par 100ls (ja pareizi atceros) kur signāla vads vnk ar skrūvi pieskrūvēts, kā tv antenas vadā. cilvēks brīnījās, kāpēc neskan - izjaucu - vads izkritis, joskrūve izļurkājusies.  ::

----------


## JDat

Ir jau runas par to ka saksrīvetī kontakti ir labāki par lodējumiem. Cik zinu tas attiecas uz elektroinstalāciju. Vai skrīvēts VS lodēts savienojums (iet runa par normāli salodētu, nevis hitech bezgāzes lodējumu vai tādu kur netas kopā neturās) arī izmaina skanējumu? Kāpēc?

----------


## JDat

> Ir jau runas par to ka saksrīvetī kontakti ir labāki par lodējumiem. Cik zinu tas attiecas uz elektroinstalāciju. Vai skrīvēts VS lodēts savienojums (iet runa par normāli salodētu, nevis hitech bezgāzes lodējumu vai tādu kur netas kopā neturās) arī izmaina skanējumu? Kāpēc?


 PS: Es varētu piemest arī mazo Jāgermeistaru, vai Rīgas Melno... Ja nav pretenzijas. Tā, apetītes rosināšanai un veselības profilaksei, lai ir ko iepilināt tējkarotē...

----------


## osscar

elektriķiem jā , jo pie lsodzes (pārslodzes, ja vads karst) - kontakts var atlodēties. Tāpēc labāk spaile  ar spiedienu + var vēl pielodēt. Bet mājās neredzu , kā vads var ampam "atlodēties" bes globālas sistēmas fail.

----------


## JDat

> elektriķiem jā , jo pie lsodzes (pārslodzes, ja vads karst) - kontakts var atlodēties. Tāpēc labāk spaile  ar spiedienu + var vēl pielodēt. Bet mājās neredzu , kā vads var ampam "atlodēties" bes globālas sistēmas fail.


 Heh... Es vispār biju domājis "strapbloku" RCA vadu starp CD un pastiprinātāju...

----------


## osscar

nu ir jau arī dzirdēts ,ka vara oksīdētā kārta kontaktā ar neoksidēto varu "detektē" radio  ::  Teorētiski, tas ir iespējams - vara oksīda detektori ir redzēti.

----------


## Delfins

Bet apkārt tam kontaktam taču ekrāns?

----------


## osscar

nu ne vienmēr - ja plastmasas konektori vai rca female kuram otrā galā "pliks" kontakts.

----------


## JDat

> nu ne vienmēr - ja plastmasas konektori vai rca female kuram otrā galā "pliks" kontakts.


 Paga. Varbūt maksimas vadus nejaucam iekšā...

----------


## ddff

Ko nu dauzaas, te ir uzskaitiits IISTAIS labums:
http://bobmccarthy.wordpress.com/2010/0 ... ing/#entry

Produktiem ir blakusefekts- lasot par jonu generatoru nopuutu virtuves sienu ar kafiju.

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, kafijas krūzi noliku patālāk, pirms sāku iepazīties   ::  .
Vibratrons, gravatrons, lohotrons...etc.    ::  
Tas iederētos joku topikā, ja vien neliktu aizdomāties par to, cik un kam izdevīgi pasaulē lohus vairot.   ::

----------


## tornislv

Es salūzu pie vates kumšķīšiem zem kabeļa... labi, ka nebija tā kafijas krūze, bet suns nobijās no manas zvaigāšanas  :: 
[attachment=0:qmi9p9vh]acoustic-snot-rags-2.png[/attachment:qmi9p9vh]

----------


## ddff

Tiem, kas nezin- Bob McCarthy ir augstas klases elektroakustikas specs un ikdienaa brauc pa pasauli reguleejot PA sisteemas lielaas koncertzaalees, operaas un veel pasniedz kursus caur Meyer Sound kompaanijas izgliitiibas programmu (esmu viens no laimiigajiem, kas shajaa programmaa ir iekljuvis). Lieki piebilst, ka Bob ir absoluuts skeptikjis shajaa zinjaa. Tur vinja bloga saakumaa ir analizeets tas tests ar mikrofona kabeljiem un midi vadaamu piano.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, noliegt ir visvieglaak.

njemam 3k3 izejas pretestiibu [signaala avotam] - absoluuti ikdieniskja veertiiba kaut kaadiem mikjiem/kondensatorniekiem.
njemam 50pF/m paarjas kapacitaati.
10m garuma gadiijumaa -3dB un 45 graadu faazes nobiide buus pie 90kHz.
no 30 kHz saaksies jau 10..15..20 graadu faazu nobiide. un, protams, mainiisies ultra augsto trauceejumu/snjagas liimenis.


otrkaart, vadu skaneejuma viens no elementaarajiem skaidrojumiem:
a) ekraana Z plashaa frekvenchu joslaa
b) paarejas kapacitaates starp ekraanu un dziislaam. tb, ekraans darbojas kaa antena, un sekundars izstarotaajs [ja tas nav noiisinaats, un tas NAV noiisinaats] un inducee dziislaas plasha spektra snjagu. protams, perfektu ieejas kaskaazhu sheemu gadiijumaa probleemas nebuutu, bet - taadas gadaas redzeet LJOTI reti. 
99% gadiiijumu snjaga nokljuus Oampos/ieejas kaskaadees, saaksies detekteeshana, ja veel seko ADC - bilde visnotalj beediiga.

neviens jau taa iisti [neesmu maniijis] priborus nav piesleedzis - including teemu [ko paarceela pie pamaaciibaam] par spanja vadu/'navodku' probleemaam..

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, par FUSE teemu.
paskatiiju datu lapas.

piemeeram, 3A fuse pie nominaalaas I: jaudas zudumi ir >1W. tas noziimee, Uavg kritums >0.3V
njemot veeraa crest faktoru [piemeeram, ja fuse pieslegts peec trafa un pirms C baterijas] pikjii U kritums buus kaads VOLTS. bet, tieshi Upeak ir tas, kas tos filtra C uzlaadee.
attieciigi, ja kaads bagaatais lohs noslogo savu maajas elektrotiiklu taa, ka AC spanis ir tuvu minimumam [pieljautajam], tas 1V VAR izraadiities likteniigs, lai, piemeeram, paraadiitos pulsaacijas preampam vai DAC.

ar mazjaudiigaakiem fuse shii situaacija ir VEEL BEEDIIGAAKA. pie 250mA duse Uavg kritums normaala darba apstaakljos VAR buut paaris volti!

tad nu pusvadiitaajnieki ar 3..5 reizes zemaaku paarejas pretestiibu VAR uzlabot elektroapgaades situaaciju [tiesa gan, deelj 'cietaakas' slodzes var palielinaat trauceejumu sknjagu augsheejo vidu diapazonaa, bet - taa, iespeejams/parasti tiek filtreeta viena modulja ietvaros/nav tik ljoti dzirdama kaa rupjsh fons uz basa sitieniem]. protams - risinam inzhenieru liiko roku probleemas, bet: jaa, probleema VAR buut.

uz lielaam straavaam shis efekts buus mazaaks - jo Rpaarejas tiem FUSE samazinaas kvadraatiski [lai saglabaatu kopeejo Pzudumu nemainiigu].
vismazaakajm efektam vajadzeetu buut tiikla fuse, BET - ja paskata teemu par trauceejumiem starp trafiem - tur kaut minimaala papildpretestiiba var BUUTISKI pasliktinaat situaaciju. tb, tajaa gadiijumaa situaaciju speecigaak ietekmees nevis U zudumi, bet RF trauceejumu pieaugums.

----------


## osscar

es gan daudz neesmu remontējis komerc ampus, bet fuse tak parasti liek pēc C? , lai uzlādējot C tos neizbliež....izejas releji gan palielina THD , it īpaši ja ražotājs nožmiedzas un ieliek "budžetniekus'..vismaz tā redzēts dažos mērījumos.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja liek peec C un Ipateereejamaa ir stabila, tad var gaidiit 0.3V kritumu 3A fuse, 1V kritumu 1A fuse un >3V kritumu 250mA fuse [kas jau ir nenormaali] pie noraaditaas I.
situaacijaa, kad fuse baro kaadu jaudiigaaku line ampu, AB klases austinju ampu [ar normalu topiijamo jaudu 1..2..5W uz kanaalu] - crest faktors buus liels.. un situaacija veel beediigaaka [tas paaris V kritums jau pie 1/3..1/2 no I fuse].
tb, jaaskata katra situaacija individuaali. 

p.s. es gan teikshu, ka Tevis mineetaa probleema nav [vismaz nevajadzeetu buut] aktuaalai shaadas klases tehnikai. no skanjas viedoklja - korektaak PIRMS filtra C.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, tev ir pilnīga taiznība par to ka uz drošinātāja krīt spriegums, bet stāsts  te bija par "uberkrutajiem" un dārgajiem drošinātājiem. Es jau te kautkur biju rakstīji, bet slinkums meklēt. Es nebiju par slinku un pamerīu dažadu drošinatāju pretestības. Tad nu tie audiofīlu drošinātāji pēc pretesrības bija ļoti līdzīgi veciem krievu drošinatājiem no lampu TV. Krievu armijas keramiskie pat bija ar mazaku pretestību. Protams, audiofīlu drošinātāji "iekabināja"  ar savu ieskatu   ::  . Nedomaju, ka drošinātājam bez pretestības ir vel kāds parametrs, kurš varētu ietekmēt aparatūras darbību. Nodegšanas ātruums jau neeattiecas uz skaņu   ::

----------


## kaspich

pag, nu gan taa nav  :: 

droshinaataji ir dazhaadi.
ir parasti like draatinja;
ir visaadi Polyswitch u.c. briinumi;
ir pusvadiitaajnieki.

esmu redzeejis fuse, kuriem uz korpusa uzzimeeta D paareja+C paraleeli. respektiivi - daudz mazaaka paarejas R [piedevaam, nelineaara, samazinaas, pieaugot I] + reduceeta L sastaavdalja.

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/12565.pdf
reku, piemeeram, kaut kaadi.. izskataas, ka pat ne pusvadiitaaji [ar lineaaru R], bet tik un taa - 3..5 reizes mazaaka R [U kritums, attieciigi] kaa parastajiem..
un pat shiem pie 250mA [250mA fuse] U kritums gandriiz volts!

----------


## Didzis

Jā, visādi brīnumi jau pasaulē sataisīti un gan jau dausziem tiem ir tehniski pamatots pielotojums, bet runa jau vairāk te  par hifilistu drošinātājiem, kuri ievērojami "uzlabo" skaņu un maksā bargu naudu, bet būtībā sastāv no klasiskas tievas drātiņas.

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, visādi brīnumi jau pasaulē sataisīti un gan jau dausziem tiem ir tehniski pamatots pielotojums, bet runa jau vairāk te  par hifilistu drošinātājiem, kuri ievērojami "uzlabo" skaņu un maksā bargu naudu, bet būtībā sastāv no klasiskas tievas drātiņas.


 vot, nekaa. man viens te labi zinaams bagaatais loPs atsuutiija testa reportinju no HIFI tests [shii gada, 5/11 numurs]. droshinaataji pa 33 Euro/gab., ar mistiskajiem diozhu+C apzimeejumiem. reaali U meriijumi: aptuveni 3X mazaaks U kritums. 
es nesaku, ka vienmeer ir tehniskas inovaacijas, bet - redz, gadaas.

veel vairaak - ja tas fuse ir maziem U paredzeets, iekshaa var buut arii parasta stieplite, tikai 4X iisaaka. nu, sore, nevajag 20mm garu draati ar 3V kritumu. liekam 5mm garu, piemetinam pie resnaakaam draatinjaam. domaaju, pat 230V AC buus ok. ja veel iekshaa kaada keramika galos - vispaar perfekti..

----------


## Didzis

Nu jā, ielikt īsāku drātiņu un pārdot to par lielu naudu, ir labs bizness, bet mēs tak saprotam, ka tā inovācija maksā santīmus   ::  .

----------


## a_masiks

> uz lielaam straavaam shis efekts buus mazaaks - jo Rpaarejas tiem FUSE samazinaas kvadraatiski [lai saglabaatu kopeejo Pzudumu nemainiigu].


 *FAIL!*
Tie ir tavi sapņi (muldēšana) ka mazjaudas un lieljaudas kūstošajiem drošinātājiem būtu jānodrošina nemainīga kopējā Pzudumu jauda.
Mazāku ampēru drošinātājam, kā par brīnumu - vajag mazāku jaudu pārdedzināšanai. Tas, *laikam*, būs saistīts ar tievāku vadītāju, kas tiek izmantots mazākas strāvas drošinātājā. Tb - drošinātāju pārdedzina kaut kāda vidējā jauda uz vadītāja masas daudzumu (garums x šķērsgriezuma laukums). Un mazākas strāvas drošinātājs vienkārši pārdegs pie tādas Pzudumu, pie kuras jaudīgs drošinātājs jutīsies visnotaļ komfortabli.





> ar mazjaudiigaakiem fuse shii situaacija ir VEEL BEEDIIGAAKA. pie 250mA duse Uavg kritums normaala darba apstaakljos VAR buut paaris volti!


 *FAIL!!!*
pamatojums  - triviāls oma likums.  I=U/R.
U mums esot 3V?
R cik mums būs 0,2-0,3 resnam kapara vadam, 10mm garumā? aptuveni 0,01oms, jeb tomēr mazāk?
Nu tad parēķini, kāda tev strāva sanāk pie 3V krituma uz drošinātāju! Einštein! Un pasapņo, vai tiešām tas TĀ var būt!

----------


## a_masiks

> attieciigi, ja kaads bagaatais lohs noslogo savu maajas elektrotiiklu taa, ka AC spanis ir tuvu minimumam [pieljautajam], tas 1V VAR izraadiities likteniigs, lai, piemeeram, paraadiitos pulsaacijas preampam vai DAC.


 Arī* FAIL!*
Reālu barošanas sprieguma defektu (stipri samazinātu tīkla spriegumu) nevar izlabot ar ūberkrutu drošinātāju. Savukārt vienalga kādas klases elektrisko iekārtu barošanas blokiem IR jānodrošina garantēta iekārtas darbošanās gan pie samazināta, gan paaugstināta tīkla sprieguma, gan pie nekvalitatīva tīkla sprieguma (kropļi, trokšņi). Ja iekārtas barošanas bloks to nespēj - tas nozīmē tikai to, ka barošanas bloks nav pienācīgi konstruēts un ir neatbilstošs  vai vienkārši nederīgs dotajai iekārtai. Viss. Citu argumentu te vienkārši NAV!

----------


## kaspich

es aicinaatu BEIDZOT ieviest kaartiibu forumaa, un banot nevis cilvekus, kas izsaka atskjiriigu vai neordinaaru [vai kaut vai vairaakumam paaraak sarezgjitu] viedokli, bet tos, kas komunicee shada masika stilaa. shaads komunikaacijas veids nedara godu shim forumam. par tupumu nerunaajot.

konkreetajam pilsonim iesaku palasiit FUSE datasheetus, ja netic tiem, veikt elementaarus [manupraat] elektriskos meeriijumus.

vispraatiigaakais buutu shaadus aakstus ignoreet, tachu - es atbildeeshu [varbuut veel kadam noder].
paaris razhotaaju [kas datasheet to noraada, protams, ne Kjiinas leetaakaa gala suudiem] dati [un tas ir tikai logjiski] noraada:
20mm droshinaataaja [0.3..10A] jaudas zudumi ir 1W [pie rated straavas]. tas ir tikai logjiski - shajaa staavoklii draatinjas T ir termiskaa liidzsvaraa.
to karsee I [liidz paarsimts oC], bet dzesee korpuss. lielums 1W ir LJOTI adekvaats, un cilveekiem ar elementaaraam priekszinaashanaam komentaarus neprasa [piemeram, kaapeec ne 1mW vai 100W].
taalaak - katra pasha paazinjaa: izmantojot piesaukto Oma likumu, izrekjinaat U kritumu gan vienmeeriigas I gadiijumaa, gan piemeerojot dazhaadus Crest faktorus.

p.s. es gan gribu redzeet 0.3 [mm, vai mm2, nesapratu] 10mm garu draati 250mA fuse  ::

----------


## kaspich

> attieciigi, ja kaads bagaatais lohs noslogo savu maajas elektrotiiklu taa, ka AC spanis ir tuvu minimumam [pieljautajam], tas 1V VAR izraadiities likteniigs, lai, piemeeram, paraadiitos pulsaacijas preampam vai DAC.
> 
> 
>  Arī* FAIL!*
> Reālu barošanas sprieguma defektu (stipri samazinātu tīkla spriegumu) nevar izlabot ar ūberkrutu drošinātāju. Savukārt vienalga kādas klases elektrisko iekārtu barošanas blokiem IR jānodrošina garantēta iekārtas darbošanās gan pie samazināta, gan paaugstināta tīkla sprieguma, gan pie nekvalitatīva tīkla sprieguma (kropļi, trokšņi). Ja iekārtas barošanas bloks to nespēj - tas nozīmē tikai to, ka barošanas bloks nav pienācīgi konstruēts un ir neatbilstošs  vai vienkārši nederīgs dotajai iekārtai. Viss. Citu argumentu te vienkārši NAV!


 pokemon, maacies elektroniku!

sheit gan es nesaspringshu ar skaidroshanu, ko nozimee pieljaujamaa tolerance, ienaakoshais spriegums, kaa tas [ienaakoshais] noseezhaas uz basa sitieneim, ko noziimee elektroliitu uzlaadeeshana, u.c. elementaaras leitas.
marsh uz iesaaceeju sadalju!

----------


## a_masiks

> 20mm droshinaataaja [0.3..10A] jaudas zudumi ir 1W [pie rated straavas]. tas ir tikai logjiski - shajaa staavoklii draatinjas T ir termiskaa liidzsvaraa.


 Tas ir tikai pie viena nosacījuma - drošinātāja dzīsla ir vienāda diametra un garuma gan 0.3 gan 10A. Un atšķiras tikai drošinātāja vadītāja pretestība. Tātad arī atšķirīgi materiāli katram strāvas stiprumam. Mazākai strāva - loģiski lielāka pretestība.
Ja drošinātājā tiek izmantots viens un tas pats materiāls, tikai dažāda diametra - tad šāda jaudas zudumu likumsakarība nestrādā. Vienkārši nestrādā. Jo resnāka vada izkausēšanai nepieciešama lielāka jauda, nekā tievākam.






> sheit gan es nesaspringshu ar skaidroshanu, ko nozimee pieljaujamaa tolerance, ienaakoshais spriegums, kaa tas [ienaakoshais] noseezhaas uz basa sitieneim, ko noziimee elektroliitu uzlaadeeshana, u.c. elementaaras leitas.


 A varēji gan iespring. Ibo neizbēgami nonāktu pie secinājuma - augstākas klases aparatūrai VAJAG augstākas klases barošanu, un ja tā ietekmējas no pieļaujamās robežās svārstīga tīkla sprieguma - tad tā NAV nekāda augstas klases aparatūra, bet gan amatieru tapinājums.
Tb - tev te sanāk, ka hiendistu barošanas bloki tiek aprēķināti, pilnīgi noignorējot tādu elementāru lietu, kā drošinātāji? Tu to esi gatavs apgalvot?

----------


## kaspich

masik, es Tev VIENU reizi jau teicu - skati datasheet.

saku OTRO reizi. 
ja Tu skatiitu, redzeetu - droshinaataajiem noraada I/T, respektiivi, liiknes - cik ilgaa laikaam [garanteeti/ videeji] taa draatinja paardeg atkariibaa no I/Irated.
iznjemot gadijumus, kad Imoment>>Irated [tad T tiecaas uz 0] speekaa ir termodinamika. termaals liidzsvars.
ok, par to datasheet neraksta, tas iz fizikas.

par materiaaliem - prichom te filoSofija par tiem? mees runaajam par zudumiem. bet - visu cienju, ka nonaaci liidz secinaajumam - ja/tad/ tieshi taa. prastu draati izmantoja CCCP laikaa. kad 0.25A droshinaataajs i pie 3A iisti nedega pushu..

par ignoreshanu - rakstiiju VIENU reizi - tas ir Tev paaraak sarezgjiiti. turpini lasit/maaciities. saku to OTRO reizi.


p.s. izskataas, ka fizikas stundas neesi apmekleejis.. kaadaa sakariibaa lielaaka/resnaaka vada izkauseeshanai vajadziga lielaaka JAUDA [es veel saprotu, ja Tu mineetu energjiju]?  ::  
visu nosaka siltumnovadiishana/dzeseeshana [ja par jaudu]. pie vienaadas dzeseeshanas [fuse korpuss/izvadi] jebkaadas draats izkauseeshana prasiis vienaadu jaudu [vienkaarshoti, izstaroshanas siltumzudumus  nenjemam veeraa/uzskatam par nemainigu un vada siltumietilpiibu uzskatam par nieciigu]..

----------


## kaspich

veel viena 'niansiite', kas nav par labu..

muusdienaas AC ievads ir 0/230. ko tas noziimee? videjaa veertiba = 230/2=115 [pamatkomponenteem].
njemot veera manu monologu par trafu paarejas C, u.c. gljukiem - viss ir slikti.

jaa, ir razhotaji, kas peec pasuutiijuma razho atsaistoshos trafus.

1. kvalitatiiva serde
2. sekundaarais - ar 2 vadiem, bifilaari, ar viduspunkta izvadu
3. tin kaa skanjas trafus: rinda primaarias/rinda sekundaarais/u.t.t.
4. pa vidu veel ekraani

tad njemam shaadu trafu [ceena paarsimts W eksemplaaram tuukstoshos Euro], viduspunktu sleedzm pie KVALITATIIVA zemeejuma, un.. daudzas probleemas reduceejaas..
tiesa gan, apriikot normaalu setu - desmiti K LVL, bet pie muusu elektriibas - iespejams, atmaksaajaas [ja ir iespeejas+prasiiibas].

----------


## a_masiks

> masik, es Tev VIENU reizi jau teicu - skati datasheet.


 Paskatījos. Tiešo TO, ko tu pats devi. un secinājumi ir tie paši. skat augstāk. Tieši izrietoši no tevis dotā datašīta.




> par materiaaliem - prichom te filoSofija par tiem? mees runaajam par zudumiem.


 negluži. Tas TU sāki runāt par zudumiem. Projicējot mazo smd drošinātāju (vienāds korpuss, izmēri, vadītāja slāņa fizikālie izmēri) īpašības uz visiem drošinātājiem.
esmu rokās turējis toļi 50, toļi 100A kūstošo drošinātāju, kas bija ievietots speciālā smilšu kapsulā. Lai pārdegšanas brīdī korpuss neeksplodētu. Da ij vecie krievu 220V drošinātāji uz 5-10A bija tādās pašās, tikai mazāka izmēra smilšu kapsulās. Tb  -JAUDA, kas nepieciešama lielampērīga drošinātāja pārdedzināšanai ir daudz watu. Nevis viens. Tieši tāpat kā elektrolampiņas pārdedzināšanai - vajag, teiksim - dubultu jaudu, nekā nominālā. Attiecīgi  - 40W lampiņa pārdegs, ja tai cauri laidīs 80W. Tur pretī 100W lampiņa pie šādas jaudas pat nesāks kārtīgi spīdēt (nebūs nominālais termolīdzsvars), nemaz nerunājot par pārdegšanu. A atšķirās viņas tikai ar volframa stieples diametru...






> ja Tu skatiitu, redzeetu - droshinaataajiem noraada I/T, respektiivi, liiknes - cik ilgaa laikaam [garanteeti/ videeji] taa draatinja paardeg atkariibaa no I/Irated.
> iznjemot gadijumus, kad Imoment>>Irated [tad T tiecaas uz 0] speekaa ir termodinamika. termaals liidzsvars.
> ok, par to datasheet neraksta, tas iz fizikas.


 


> pie 250mA duse Uavg kritums normaala darba apstaakljos VAR buut paaris volti!


 Uavg - tas būtu pīķa vai vidējais spriegums? M? Termodinamika... Spriegums uz drošinātāja takā būtu funkcija no strāvas, ne? jeb taviem drošinātājiem tie nav savstarpēji saistīti lielumi?





> par ignoreshanu - rakstiiju VIENU reizi - tas ir Tev paaraak sarezgjiiti. turpini lasit/maaciities. saku to OTRO reizi.


 to gan parasti sauc par "otkatu", jeb vienkārši sakot - atkāpšanās ceļu lai neatbildētu par bazāriem... tjipa - tev neatbildēšu, jo uzskatu sevi par kingu bet tevi par mēslu...nu, tā kaut kā

----------


## kaspich

teiciens par stulbenjiem, kas nodziis liidz savam liimenim un tad sakaus ar pieredzi, ir speekaa  :: 
un nav svariigi, vai taa ir teema par fuse, vai MCU uz vienkaarshajaam logjikaam..

es saprotu, ka droshinaataajs izskataas prasti: draats, kas paardeg, bet, lai saprastu, kaa tas darbojas, tomeer vajag fizikas zinaashanas.
masik - es fizikas kursu tagad negribu lasiit, ibo gari buus. i mans ieguvums, ka viens nejeega kljus par 0.001% jeedzoshaaks [ja vispaar sapratiis] - nekaads.

p.s. otkats - PAVISAM kas cits. bet nu ir skaidrs, ka Tu nekad ar to neesi saskaaries. bet, atkal muldi par leitaam, no kuraam NEKO nejeedz  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> visu nosaka siltumnovadiishana/dzeseeshana [ja par jaudu]. pie vienaadas dzeseeshanas [fuse korpuss/izvadi] jebkaadas draats izkauseeshana prasiis vienaadu jaudu [vienkaarshoti, izstaroshanas siltumzudumus nenjemam veeraa/uzskatam par nemainigu un vada siltumietilpiibu uzskatam par nieciigu]..


 Man fizikā mācīja, ka siltuma daudzums (tātad jauda) kas nepieciešama metāla izkausēšanai ir atkarīga no (bla..bla..bla) x materiāla masa. Tb - lai izkausētu mazu stieplīti no dzelzs (nu, tur  - 0,01mm diametrā) - pietiktu ar plakano bateriju, savukārt tik pat garu dzelzceļa sliedes gabalu ar šo bateriju pat uzsildīt īsti nevarēs. Ja izkausēšana prasītu vienādu jaudu - būtu jāizkūst abiem. Vot tagad nezinu  - kam iet spļaut acīs - tavam vai manam fizikas skolotājam...

----------


## kaspich

Tu runaa par energjiju. jauda X laiks. ibio.

un fuse DARBA laikaa ir speekaa termaals liidzsvars [kaa jau rakstiiju]. un lenam karseejot [stacioanars rezhiims, arii mineeju] siltumietilpiiba nav buutiska.
stieple sasniedz Tx, kur to dzesee izvadi + siltumapmainja paareejam korpusam [tuvu 0] un izstaroshana.

nee, skolotaajs nav vainiigs, izskataas, ka skolnieks tups kaa zaabks.

----------


## a_masiks

> teiciens par stulbenjiem, kas nodziis liidz savam liimenim un tad sakaus ar pieredzi, ir speekaa


 Pareizi. tas attiecas arī uz tevi. Tb - par īpaši gudru vai baiso kingu es tevi neuzskatu, piedod ja vari.




> masik - es fizikas kursu tagad negribu lasiit, ibo gari buus.


 Abet derēja gan. Ibo esi aizklīdis kaut kur šķersām.




> p.s. otkats - PAVISAM kas cits. bet nu ir skaidrs, ka Tu nekad ar to neesi saskaaries. bet, atkal muldi par leitaam, no kuraam NEKO nejeedz


 var būt. tapēc es cenšos muldēt par lietām, par kurām kaut ko saprotu. tapēc atgriežamies pie drošinātājiem un to katastrofālo ietekmi pie barošanas. Tik katastrofālu, ka jāmaksā daudzi desmiti latu, lai iegūtu... sobsna, ko tad mēs iegūtu? Es vēl saprastu kaut kādus īpaši ātrdarbīgus drošinātājus, kuriem visi parametri ir pie kājas, galvenais ir laiks, pie kura tie nobeidzas. Taču tas šeit, nezkāpēc, ir pats mazāksvarīgākais parametrs....

----------


## kaspich

marsh prom uz iesaaceeju sadalju.
shajaa temaa Tavs pienesums ir NULLE, priekszinaashanas neatbilstoshas.
komunikaacijas veids - kaa jau nejeegam + pokemonam. sginj.

----------


## ansius

iesaku noskatīties: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ

----------


## Long

It sevišķi komentāri par SB vs Lavry DACu. 
Dan Lavry var iet gulēt vai ne, jo ir taču SB?   ::  
Un Ethan Winer ir Dieva vietnieks audio jautājumos uz šīs zemītes.   ::

----------


## tornislv

es to stundu laikam veltīšu nevis jūstrubas lūrēšanai, bet gan noklausīšos kādu no nule ienākušajiem QUEEN remastered CD. Nupat kā atnāca Rīgā pēdējie 5 .

----------


## ansius

::  kā gribi, man bija patīkams pārsteigums ka es dzirdu atšķirības starp dither, lai gan atšķirība bija mikroskopiska... tas kas tur ir vērtīgs ir noteikumi testiem  ::

----------


## kaspich

o, Ansis arii riskee tapt pieskaitiits audiogejiem?  :: 
es tuvaakajaa laikaa ceru dabuut kaadu 33Euro veertu fuse un pameeriit elektriskos parametrus.

starp citu, paklausiiju shodien paariiti 4ciparu veertus vadus [afftor/iipasnieks varetu model uzrakstiit, es ar puuleem zinu Furutex, van den hool, vai kaa tur bija, un veel aakadu brandu - neesmu jeedzosh]. bija sajuuta, ka vienam ir augstaaks level augshejos vidos [iespeejams, arii augshaas] - fizikaalais izskaidrojums - mazakas paarejas kapacitaates, mazaka L [ekranam un dzislaam], un taapeec bisku grieziigums un uz taa rekjina - sausums. bet - es zinaaju, ko sleegaaju, tb, kursh piesleegts. nebija korekts tests, kaut - ir veerts noziedot laiku/energjiju testam. normaalam blindam.

----------


## ansius

> o, Ansis arii riskee


 un? starp citu veicu arī pārējos testus viņa mājas lapā par dither, cerams ka atbildēs... un veicu tos korektā manierē, bez iespējas man zināt kurš ir kurš. redzēsim...

----------


## ddff

> es to stundu laikam veltīšu nevis jūstrubas lūrēšanai, bet gan noklausīšos kādu no nule ienākušajiem QUEEN remastered CD. Nupat kā atnāca Rīgā pēdējie 5 .


 Vareetu buut vilshanaas saliidzinot ar vecajiem izdevumiem. Vismaz man ar Pink Floyd un Dire Straits taa bija.

ddff

----------


## ddff

> starp citu, paklausiiju shodien paariiti 4ciparu veertus vadus [afftor/iipasnieks varetu model uzrakstiit, es ar puuleem zinu Furutex, van den hool, vai kaa tur bija, un veel aakadu brandu - neesmu jeedzosh]. bija sajuuta, ka vienam ir augstaaks level augshejos vidos [iespeejams, arii augshaas] - fizikaalais izskaidrojums - mazakas paarejas kapacitaates, mazaka L [ekranam un dzislaam], un taapeec bisku grieziigums un uz taa rekjina - sausums. bet - es zinaaju, ko sleegaaju, tb, kursh piesleegts. nebija korekts tests, kaut - ir veerts noziedot laiku/energjiju testam. normaalam blindam.


 Pirms laika te pilsonis bija salicis kabelju testus, kur caur C414 mikrofonu rakstiijis ar MIDI darbinaamas klavieres.
http://www.controlgeek.net/blog/2011/3/ ... -says.html

Un bija jau pirmie rezultaati, kurus apsprieda arii BoB:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
So it looks like 78 people took the survey. I have long ago given up any fantasies that I am a Golden Ear. My response to listening to these tracks was that I could not hear any difference. From the survey results it looks like either (A) even Golden Ears can’t tell, because…..uh…… we can’t tell, (B) John bought horn cables and then used a piano for the source. If he had used piano cable we would have heard the difference. Ahhh… Don’t get me started!

But just one thing……For me, the DEAD giveaway on the VooDoo Magic nature of this topic is when people start talking about cable cleaning up the midrange…. “midrange mud” etc.  MIDRANGE!   That would be the part of the cable’s response that would be the same with 24 AWG or 2.4 AWG. That would be the part of the response left unchanged between the long jump and the marathon distances.
If there was really a dramatic difference in our VERY low electromagnetic frequencies of audio between wire twisted this way – or that (just because we work a gig doesn’t mean we hear a gigahertz) ,  then think of the HUGE the difference there would be between a 1 meter and a 10 meter cable. OMG there is 10x as much wire length!  That would be NIGHT & DAY if the real world spun on the axis of the cable marketeers.  Now we know the REAL reason the Left and Right in our PA never quite match!

If you want to REALLY fix midrange mud these are some of things that might help: Turn down the monitors. Isolate the mics. Put some curtains up. Put in a midrange filter and cut. Point the speakers in the right place. Splay the speakers apart. I could write a book on it…… If you want to talk about the audio properties of cable AT LEAST center the discussion around the parts of the audio spectrum that may actually be affected by the differences in wiring topology: the extremes.

PS: I got a much bigger difference from Pre-Beer to Post-Beer than between A and B.

----------


## kaspich

vistrakaakais ir, ka/kad tehniski vaaji izglitoti cilveki kjeraas klaat lietaam, no kuraa vinjiem iistas sajeegas NAV.

1. ja tas ir mic, tad shaja gadiijumaa NEBUUS taas probleemas par kurama rakstiiju savaa murga [dubultas cilpas un navodkas plashaa spektra caur tiilku un trafiem, kas tiek detekteetas un taisa IMD];
2. kaads ir/buus dinamiskais diapazons shaadam risinaajumam? 60dB? 50dB?

protams, ka shaadaa situaacijaa, shaadaa testaa starpiibu nedzirdees arii tad, ja izmantos gludeklja draati kaa vadu.

tak jaamacaas elektriiba.

----------


## ddff

Protams, ka nedzirdees - lai arii diapazons, pa manam, var sasniegt pat visus 80 dB.
Smaids jau vairaak par to, ka bija eksemplaari, kas domaaja, ka dzird.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, kur te bija mans iisais piemeers:
3k3 Rout un 10m vads pa 50pF/m dod 3dB uz 90kHz un faaxu nobiides no padsmit kHz. un tas - nerunaajot par L [virknee], nerunajot par ekrana/navodku lietaam..

cita lieta, ka jaazin, kur/kad/ko meegjinaat saklausiit..

80dB? nu, apshaubu.

----------


## tornislv

> Vareetu buut vilshanaas saliidzinot ar vecajiem izdevumiem. Vismaz man ar Pink Floyd un Dire Straits taa bija.
> ddff


 Zini, es visus 15 elbūmus tik labi no galvas nezinu, bet objektīvi skan tieši tik pat labi. Jāpaanalizē atsevišķi gabali, man ir aizdomas, ka pats Teilors un Meijs ir no vecajiem daudzceļiem šur tur ielikuši agrāk nedzirdētus/pirmajā masterā neiemiksētus efektiņus, bet moš man tikai gļuki pašam bēniņos.

Dire Straits savukārt - esmu tik daudz jamos dzīvajā (DS tikai reizi, Knopfleru jau 3x) klausījies, ka tur jau tie diski vairs lomu nespēlē. Citas asociācijas. Pēc PF koncertapmeklēšanas arī (tiesa, bez Waters jau). Kas gan jocīgi skan IMHO - Genesis uz 5.1 SACD remāsterētais. Kaut kas nav lāga  ::

----------


## osscar

nu 10 m vads mājās nav reāli , pat ja 10x10m istaba. Būsim reāli parasti 99% pietiek ar 2-3m garu vadu. 10 m varbūt kaut kādam surroundam, kuram jau nu gan komplektā ar resi nekādu ūbero vadu nevajag... Nu vēl varbūt kādam patīk novietot tehniku vienā stūrī un vilkt vadu pa visu istabu.

----------


## tornislv

Redzi, Oskar, te jau tieši sākas problēmas. Piemēram, pieņemsim, es esmu bagātais lohs ar vismaz 50 m2 istabu muzonam. Pie pretējās sienas man ir kamīns, jo man Moooozartu (to, kas mobilām meldiņus rakstīja) patīk klausīties, vērojot uguni. Pie labās sienas man ir barčiks, pie kreisās dizainers paredzēja itāļu riekstkoka mēbeli manai sistēmai dārgajai. Kamīns ir uzbūvēts tā, ka ap/virs viņa vadu novilkt nevar. Tātad, vads līdz kreisajai skandai no ampa ir 5m, līdz labajai - gandrīz 20m. Nu, vadi protams tika iepirkti pa dārgo - 5mm2 laukuma, apsūdraboti, u.t.t. Tomēr es pieļauju, ka pie augstas jutības skandām un labi akustiski apstrādātas istabas varēs dzirdēt sviestu, kas rodas vadu garuma dēļ. Es pats varbūt nedzirdēšu, bet nenoliedzu iespēju, ka varēs dzirdēt un pat _nomērīt_.

----------


## osscar

nu nezinu, ja pareizi izvieto stereo un klausās atbilstoši - nesanāks 10m. strapbloku vadiem - nu ja aktīvas skandas/ monobloki pie tumbām - var pāris m salasīt. Ok sabam priekš 5.1  varbūt vajag 5 m. nu bet tur zemās F...

----------


## kaspich

ok, panjemsim kaut vai 2m garu vadu. BET. suudigaaku. kuram ir 100pF/m, vai pat vairaak.
paskatiisim ieejas kjeedes. parasti ir C pret zemi, kas slaapeec RF trauceejumus. paarsimts pF pilniigi noteikti. tie tachu summejas.
tb, ja muuzikji apgalvo, ka dzird 44/48/96K samplu F mainjas - un to dzirdot VISI, tad - VAR BUUT situaacijas, ka/kad dzird arii sho.
protams, smalkas nianses. protams, visam traktam, materiaalam, apstaakljiem jaabuut atbilstoshiem. bet - nav neiespeejami.

----------


## osscar

piekrītu, ka atkarīgs no apstākļiem, taču 99% audiorastisko vadu ir 0.5m garumā (line) un akustiskie parasti ap 2 m un ar banaāniem, kaut imho dakšas dod "ciešāku" kontaktu, pats pamazām pāreju uz ebaja dakšām.

----------


## kaspich

nu, metri te ir mazsvariigaaki. te jarunaa par vadu paarejas un iekaartu ieejas kapacitaateem, un LPF/faazu nobiideem, kas rodas.

----------


## kaspich

reku, piemeeram, aaksta blow teemaa
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=6530
preampam izejas pretestiiba varieejas dazhiem K liidz 15+K ohm.
attieciigi, shaadam - pat paaris metru garsh interconnect vads taisiis paaris dB deltu uz augshaam..

un shaadi 'risinaajumi' nav nekas mega - normaals tizloshanaas gadiijums..

----------


## JDat

Tiko radās viena ķederīga (lasīt: dumja) doma. Cilvēki cepās par starpbloku kabeļiem utt. Kapēc neizmantot TRIAX kabeli starbloku savienojumos? Dubults ekrāns taču. Maza kapacitāte. Analogā veidā vairāki desmiti MHz cauri pūš... Tas tā... Pārdomas par alternatīvu dārgo audio vadu vietā... Datašit

----------


## Didzis

Tu ko vēl izdomāsi   ::  . Kam Tava kapacitāte interesē  ::  , izskata ta nekāda tādam vadam nebūs, bet izskatam šais lietās ir milzīga nozīme. Tad jau var balto RG6 kabeli Depo nopirkt. Tam arī kapacitāte būs maza un dubultais ekrāns. Nu nevar tak tādas ķecerīgas idejas nest "draudzē"   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Tiko radās viena ķederīga (lasīt: dumja) doma. Cilvēki cepās par starpbloku kabeļiem utt. Kapēc neizmantot TRIAX kabeli starbloku savienojumos? Dubults ekrāns taču. Maza kapacitāte. Analogā veidā vairāki desmiti MHz cauri pūš... Tas tā... Pārdomas par alternatīvu dārgo audio vadu vietā... Datašit


 
maacamies elektriibu.
skatam C. taapat ap 50pF/m.
ekraana pretestiiba - liela [vajadzeeja buut ar kaartu mazaakai kaa dziislai].

turklaat, lai shos Mhz dabutu cauri, shie vadi ir atbilstoshi jaanoslogo [ar 75ohm, lai neveidotots staavvilnji]. 
un pie tiem Mhz nav runa par dinamisko ap 100+dB, tur pietiek ar 40..

----------


## normundss

> Tiko radās viena ķederīga (lasīt: dumja) doma. Cilvēki cepās par starpbloku kabeļiem utt. Kapēc neizmantot TRIAX kabeli starbloku savienojumos? Dubults ekrāns taču. Maza kapacitāte. Analogā veidā vairāki desmiti MHz cauri pūš... Tas tā... Pārdomas par alternatīvu dārgo audio vadu vietā... Datašit
> 
> 
>  
> maacamies elektriibu.
> skatam C. taapat ap 50pF/m.
> ekraana pretestiiba - liela [vajadzeeja buut ar kaartu mazaakai kaa dziislai].
> 
> turklaat, lai shos Mhz dabutu cauri, shie vadi ir atbilstoshi jaanoslogo [ar 75ohm, lai neveidotots staavvilnji]. 
> un pie tiem Mhz nav runa par dinamisko ap 100+dB, tur pietiek ar 40..


 Aha, man līdzīga doma kā JDat jau bija radusies, pamēģināju Argusa Triax kabeli ko viņi tirgo kā Digital Audio Cable.  Pilnīga bezjēga, tāpat kā ar citiem viņu tirgotā HQ zīmola kabeļiem.  Atsita visu vēlēšanos šajā virzienā tālāk spēlēties.

Man cita dumība prātā - pamēģināt divus koaksiāļus uz kanālu. Signāla zemi un "fāzi" palaist pa centrālajām dzīslām, ar ekrānu slēgšanu var paeksperimentēt.

----------


## Delfins

> Man cita dumība prātā - pamēģināt divus koaksiāļus uz kanālu. Signāla zemi un "fāzi" palaist pa centrālajām dzīslām, ar ekrānu slēgšanu var paeksperimentēt.


 Būs vēl lielākas šaizes, kur tad to ekrānu slēgsi, ja ne pie tās pašas zemes? sliktākajā gadījumā divu aparātu metālkorpusus savienot. C jau nepazūd.

DAC gadījumā tad jau labāk uzreiz to lodēt tieši blakus op-iem/tembru/skaļum blokiem. Maksimāli īss "vads".
Bet tad atkal parādās vecais pilmēness murgi par to ka USB/digi/optik vadi skan dažādi.

----------


## Isegrim

??? Laikam mucā dzīvoju, bet neko labāku par vīto pāri signālam un vienā galā zemētu ekrānu virsū neesmu līdz šim manījis. _Sorry_...   ::

----------

